# Ttc #2



## MiBabyHopes

I saw a few threads about ttc #1 and one for #3 but none really for #2. This is my current situation and wanted to see if there were any ladies who were in the same boat and wanted to chat and update with each other! Even if you are ttc #3 or more all are welcome to come and post.:hugs: 

Baby dust to all!!!

Mi

MiBabyHopes - BFP
Hayleyh - ttc
Rymel12 - BFP
Missjennakate - BFP
Pink80 - BFP
Laura109 - ttc
EclecticMomma - ttc
Mazzle - wtt
Adrie - ttc
Thyite - BFP
Fxmummyduck - wtt
Amberwogood - ttc
StephyB - ttc
Wills2 - ttc
MrsCeder - ttc
Vagannon - ttc
Kpk - BFP
Athenasmommy - ttc
RC86 - ttc
CeriB - BFP
Gx - ttc
KittieB - BFP
MummaFrog - ttc
DoubleLines - ttc
AM85 - ttc
JannahK - ttc
Saveme - BFP
MrsHudson - ttc
OnErth&InHvn - ttc
Mom15 - ttc
justmeinlove - ttc
Sheeps24 - ttc
Amandasb84 - ttc
gaves99 - ttc
Bucherwurm - ttc
OilyMomma - ttc
Schultzie18 - ttc
lou.831 - ttc
23Sparkle - ttc
Hootiesmommy - ttc


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Currently on cd 2 and cycle 5 of ttc. Very frustrated because with the first 2 times we got pregnant it happened fairly quick and easy. Yes I was pregnant twice but ttc #2 because first try we mc, second we got our precious and beautiful son. I figured it wasn't going to be first try this time but I didn't think I would be trying still by the fifth month, every bfn and af is disappointing. We are trying to stay positive!


----------



## hayleyh26

We are also ttc #2 - our little girl will be four this September, it took us a year to get our bfp with her.

We have been ntnp for a year - so we are now onto cycle 1 of ttc properly (using cbfm, taking vitamins, etc!), 6dpo today. Good luck to you this month xx


----------



## Rymel12

I noticed the lack of TTC #2 posts also. Hi everyone! I'm currently on my first cycle of TTC #2. My daughter is two years old and we are ready to add to the family. We got pregnant on the first try last time, but I'm 33 now so I could only hope for that kind of luck this time around. I'm currently 6 dpo and of course super eager to test. Best of luck and Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome, hay and rymel! :dust: to both of you. i'm so glad that you wanted to chat!!! you both have little girls :pink: so sweet! we would love to have a little girl but if it's a boy i won't complain :happydance:

our little man is almost two and i'm thirty almost thirty one and we are sooo ready to get a bfp that sticks!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

who else can't wait to be pregnant again? i loved feeling my little guy kick and move about it was so neat! i didn't even care that i had to take my blood sugar 4 times a day because i had gestational diabetes, i would do it all again in a heart beat.

oh random question how do i put my ff chart on here so people can see it? (sorry new to this whole forum stuff :blush:)


----------



## missjennakate

Hey!

I'm TTC #2 too. Cycle 1, day 5. 
I fell pregnant with my first the first month of trying so I have the thought in the back of my head that it may take a while this time. Will have to wait and see!


----------



## missjennakate

Ohh and I have a son, Noah who is now two and a half :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

welcome missjenna!!! we were the same with our ds, first try we were pregnant. now it's been 4 months on the 5th now, hoping it's not going to take too long!


----------



## pink80

:hi:

I am TTC #2, have been since Feb - cycles are a bit irregular.

I had 2 MMC before I had my son, who is 3 and a half, so a fairly long and emotional process. I'm hoping this is a bit easier, although my risks of mc are higher now I'm over 35 :(

Good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## laura109

We are ttc number 2. Baby girl is 15 months and took 4 months to conceive.

Im so broody but scared of coping with pregnancy and feeling sick when having a toddler to look after. 

Hope you all feel ok!


----------



## eclecticmama

Yep ttc #2 here! 

6th cycle, 12dpo today. 

I have an 18 month old son, who took 2 years to conceive. During which time i was disgnosed with a unicornuate uterus and struggle to ovulate. The joys! 
Hoping this is our lucky cycle! 2 days to go...


----------



## MiBabyHopes

welcome pink, laura, and eclectic!

i'm happy to have so many ladies to chat with, the struggles are real!


----------



## Mazzle

Hey gang!!

Ttc #2, cycle 1! 

Our son has just turned 3, and we got pregnant and cycle 3 last time.

Anyone else feel like because you've decided you're ready for another one, you SHOULD get pregnant right away??!! 

Come on universe, be nice to us all!

Xxx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Mazzle said:


> Hey gang!!
> 
> Ttc #2, cycle 1!
> 
> Our son has just turned 3, and we got pregnant and cycle 3 last time.
> 
> Anyone else feel like because you've decided you're ready for another one, you SHOULD get pregnant right away??!!
> 
> Come on universe, be nice to us all!
> 
> Xxx

I know right? it's like why aren't i pregnant yet, i want to be so badly and still waiting!


----------



## adrie

We are also in our first month of TTC #2. Our daughter will be 3 in October. Just like a previous poster, I conceived quickly w/in the first cycle with our daughter and I was 31. Almost 35 now... Crazy to think there is a chance I could be pregnant again; I dunno, I've almost convinced myself it won't happen so quickly for the second. I'm planning to test next weekend. It doesn't seem real! I'm excited to be pregnant again hopefully!


----------



## eclecticmama

Is anyone else here in the 2ww?


----------



## Mazzle

Yep, am tww although have no idea when I might have ovulated as cycles are varying lengths right now!!! 

I should be due on between tomorrow and Saturday so trying to leave as long as possible before testing....


----------



## Thyite

Hello girls, we're TTC #2 also, we have 2 and half year old son. First time I got pregnant first month TTC, now I'm at the end of TWW with no pregnant or pms symptoms. I took some test but maybe it was too early, got my first BFP 17 DPO.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hello everyone, also trying for #2 here, my boy is now 2.5 and we didn't want a big age gap but we've had a lot on our plates recently. I'm excited but also really scared about doing it all again &#128558;

Currently on cd14, we bd yesterday but that's it as I have been away for 4 days leading up to O. Probably won't be enough but we'll see, we caught quickly last time but there was a lot of bding!

So I guess from tomorrow I'll be 1dpo and officially in the tww!!

Good luck to everybody and looking forward to chatting with you all.

It feels very surreal to be back here in ttc after 3 years away!


----------



## ambertwogood

I am TTC my second LO as well :) I am currently on CD9, first cycle using CBFM and I got my first High today, that I backed up with a wondfo, which seemed right on. I would of never thought that I O'd this early in my cycle, so I'm optimistic about this cycle. This will be our 4th cycle TTC since having my daughter who is 15 months now. I'm hoping or a boy ;)

Unlike many of you, though, it took me a VERY LONG time to conceive my first LO. We were not trying not preventing for about 13 yrs, about 2-3 of those yrs we were actively TTC with all the stops pulled out. Nothing ever happened, except a miscarriage at 7 weeks. After we gave up, I got pregnant about a 9 months later. She was a surprise, bc we had moved on. I'm hoping that since my cycles have "normalized" PP (they came back at about a yr PP while still BFing, just not exclusively anymore) My last cycle was 49 days and ended in a CP. This cycle my seems to be gearing up to O early, so I'm hoping that is good sign. And I am hopeful that this is the one. Very excited to be using the CBFM though. It's really neat. Oh, and I just turned 29 in March.


----------



## StephyB

Hey Ladies! I'm a little late to this thread as I just came across it - I too am TTC#2 :) and really hope you all don't mind me joining in?

We have a little guy who will turn 2 in July and are ready to add to the fam :)

This is our first month officially trying and I'm already going nuts!

I'd love everyone's advice on my current situation...
We BD'd on Sunday, monday and tuesday...all 3 days negative opk's but lots of ewcm....this morning i got my first +opk and i know hubby won't go for BD tonight because he says he's drained lol
:(


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Adrie, Thyite, Fxmummy, Amber, and Stephy!

adrie - fx for you that it won't take forever! i've been ttc since feb and it's getting to be a bit much.

thyite - i know waiting to test is hard but i try to wait to test til i missed af so i don't waste money with tests.

fxmummy - it only takes one time bding to be pregnant sometimes, so who knows, plus closer to o is better! and i know what you mean our little guy is almost 2 and i wasn't planning on waiting this long to ttc #2.

Amber - hmm that is an early o but if previous cycle was long could be! go with what the test says and have fun bding. i hope it doesn't take as long for you this time around, and i know it's hard but relax and try not to stress about ttc (it helped last time for you!)

Stephy - you're not late at all! i wouldn't stress too much about no bding the day you have a pos opk cuz little swimmers can last up to 3 to 4 days inside you. i would suggest bding every other day not only to not be drained but to help sperm count.


----------



## StephyB

Thanks for the warm welcome MiBabyHopes!!
I completely agree with you! I should have just stuck with every other day! 
I normally ovulate a couple days after seeing ewcm. So I'm thinking today or tomorrow. Got another positive opk tonight. Do you think I should BD tomorrow am?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

StephyB said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome MiBabyHopes!!
> I completely agree with you! I should have just stuck with every other day!
> I normally ovulate a couple days after seeing ewcm. So I'm thinking today or tomorrow. Got another positive opk tonight. Do you think I should BD tomorrow am?

well it's up to u and ur hubby if it's every day or every other, i just suggested every other cuz i read it helps with sperm count. ff and other sites say that sperm can live up to 3 or 4 days after bding. i read a lot! am does sound good tho since u have the pos opk and ur hubby is tired today but i would discuss it with him.


----------



## missjennakate

MiBabyHopes said:


> welcome missjenna!!! we were the same with our ds, first try we were pregnant. now it's been 4 months on the 5th now, hoping it's not going to take too long!

*baby dust* - That's what they call it right? I'm trying to remember all the TTC lingo from the last time around ha ha :flower:


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Welcome Adrie, Thyite, Fxmummy, Amber, and Stephy!
> 
> adrie - fx for you that it won't take forever! i've been ttc since feb and it's getting to be a bit much.
> 
> thyite - i know waiting to test is hard but i try to wait to test til i missed af so i don't waste money with tests.
> 
> fxmummy - it only takes one time bding to be pregnant sometimes, so who knows, plus closer to o is better! and i know what you mean our little guy is almost 2 and i wasn't planning on waiting this long to ttc #2.
> 
> Amber - hmm that is an early o but if previous cycle was long could be! go with what the test says and have fun bding. i hope it doesn't take as long for you this time around, and i know it's hard but relax and try not to stress about ttc (it helped last time for you!)
> 
> Stephy - you're not late at all! i wouldn't stress too much about no bding the day you have a pos opk cuz little swimmers can last up to 3 to 4 days inside you. i would suggest bding every other day not only to not be drained but to help sperm count.

So, I have to come right out with it, for you ladies to understand. I am like a complete 'control freak' (not with my hubs,lol) but when it comes to this whole TTCing thing, yes, I will be the first to admit, I am "controling" (if you want to use that word), but I much prefer to call myself, well prepared or "on top of things' and "informed" lol. Anyways. Like I said, I got a high fertility reading yesterday on my monitor, which was odd, but I thought, "a lot of women have had super success with this thing, so just go with it". Well, this morning, CD 10 I was fully expecting to get either a high or a peak reading on the monitor, I went ahead and collected my FMU and SMU (I normally run my SMU through the monitor, even though CB says to use FMU bc I only get surges of LH with my SMU so I thought it would be pointless to use FMU and I've been advised by many other ladies to use SMU in my situation) After collecting my urine, my long awaited cat tree and new litter box was delivered to my door and I quickly lost track of time trying to piece it together using the awful instructions that were included with it. By the time I looked at the clock and turned my monitor on and put a stick in it, it was too late!!!! :growlmad::dohh: It kept telling me to take it out and by default gave me a high fertility reading for today. So, now I'm officially "freaking out". We did BD last night and the night before so If I was going to get a Peak reading, then hopefully, we got that covered as long as we BD in the morning, maybe that night, definitely the next day, skip a day, and then one more for good measure. BUT I'm a little confused. My LH strips (I did a few wondfo's throughout the day and some of the test sticks) and OPK's actually seem to be back at a low fertility (though some LH was detected on the OPK, and both the wondfo's, my estrogen line has went back dark. Did I O and miss the surge, bc I didn't do another LH strip later on CD 9? I quite literally just started temping but I had a huge temp drop this morning as well, which makes me even more confused. Did I actually already O and the monitor missed it, or am I still waiting to O? Is anyone else using a CBFM? I'm going to attach some pics of my progression to the High, and then today's tests both the OPK's and the Wondfo's. One of the pics will have the wondfo's from today with yesterday's at the bottom for a comparison of darkness, and another photo will have the same but with the OPK's. Help. I'm freaking out already. :dohh: ( the last pic has the the CD 9 wondfo on the top)
 



Attached Files:







CBFM High and Wondfo Comparison CD9 6.7.16 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









Broken Cat Tree Piece, Cat on Tree, CD10 OPK's and Wondfo's FMU and SMU 015 (480x640).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5









Broken Cat Tree Piece, Cat on Tree, CD10 OPK's and Wondfo's FMU and SMU 024 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









Bergan cat Track Packaging Defect and Wondfo LH Strips CD10-6.8.16 011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









CD10 OPKS FOR CBFM AND WONDFOS 6-8-16 002 (480x640) (480x640).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ambertwogood

These were taken with the colors enhanced slightly on my camera. Bottom OPK is CD9 (when I got a High fertility read) then all the rest are in order of Urine timing from FMU on to 11.35pm which is the top one. You can see the difference in reads in my FMU (2nd from bottom CD10) and my SMU (3rd from bottom CD10) That would of been two completely different reading which is why I use my SMU and not what it ask for, FMU. If that makes since.
 



Attached Files:







CD10 OPKS FOR CBFM AND WONDFOS 6-8-16 018 (360x640).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









CD10 OPKS FOR CBFM AND WONDFOS 6-8-16 022 (360x640).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh, and "baby dust" to all ;) Hopefully, this will end up being a "lucky thread" for us TTCer's on a second LO, like the other thread I have seen numerous times (it's been around so long, some of the ladies that joined it as TTCer's are fixing to give birth in the next few weeks! EeeKkk LOL.

StephyB- What kind of OPK's are you using? JC. And if it were me, I would definitely try to get a BD in in the morning, then wait a day, then one more time for good measure ;) 

FXmommyduck- I know, I feel the same way. I was here a LONG time ago and left without ever getting a BFP. Then came back but was already pregnant, so I was in the tri forums. Now, to be back in the TTCing ones, it's just weird. But I have HOPE this time, as I'm confident I can pregnant, as she's snoozing away in the next room :happydance: This time though, we did an at home SA on hubs and it came back right, then I took the remainder of the "sample" and using my niece's microscope took a little looksie in on the swimmer's myself (after doing a lot of research so I would know what I was looking for, as far as good, great, and not so great, lol, bc I'm weird like that) and in my unprofessional opinion hubs swimmers are great ;) LOL :blush::haha: I have to admit, it was really fascinating to see it though.


----------



## StephyB

ambertwogood said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Adrie, Thyite, Fxmummy, Amber, and Stephy!
> 
> adrie - fx for you that it won't take forever! i've been ttc since feb and it's getting to be a bit much.
> 
> thyite - i know waiting to test is hard but i try to wait to test til i missed af so i don't waste money with tests.
> 
> fxmummy - it only takes one time bding to be pregnant sometimes, so who knows, plus closer to o is better! and i know what you mean our little guy is almost 2 and i wasn't planning on waiting this long to ttc #2.
> 
> Amber - hmm that is an early o but if previous cycle was long could be! go with what the test says and have fun bding. i hope it doesn't take as long for you this time around, and i know it's hard but relax and try not to stress about ttc (it helped last time for you!)
> 
> Stephy - you're not late at all! i wouldn't stress too much about no bding the day you have a pos opk cuz little swimmers can last up to 3 to 4 days inside you. i would suggest bding every other day not only to not be drained but to help sperm count.
> 
> So, I have to come right out with it, for you ladies to understand. I am like a complete 'control freak' (not with my hubs,lol) but when it comes to this whole TTCing thing, yes, I will be the first to admit, I am "controling" (if you want to use that word), but I much prefer to call myself, well prepared or "on top of things' and "informed" lol. Anyways. Like I said, I got a high fertility reading yesterday on my monitor, which was odd, but I thought, "a lot of women have had super success with this thing, so just go with it". Well, this morning, CD 10 I was fully expecting to get either a high or a peak reading on the monitor, I went ahead and collected my FMU and SMU (I normally run my SMU through the monitor, even though CB says to use FMU bc I only get surges of LH with my SMU so I thought it would be pointless to use FMU and I've been advised by many other ladies to use SMU in my situation) After collecting my urine, my long awaited cat tree and new litter box was delivered to my door and I quickly lost track of time trying to piece it together using the awful instructions that were included with it. By the time I looked at the clock and turned my monitor on and put a stick in it, it was too late!!!! :growlmad::dohh: It kept telling me to take it out and by default gave me a high fertility reading for today. So, now I'm officially "freaking out". We did BD last night and the night before so If I was going to get a Peak reading, then hopefully, we got that covered as long as we BD in the morning, maybe that night, definitely the next day, skip a day, and then one more for good measure. BUT I'm a little confused. My LH strips (I did a few wondfo's throughout the day and some of the test sticks) and OPK's actually seem to be back at a low fertility (though some LH was detected on the OPK, and both the wondfo's, my estrogen line has went back dark. Did I O and miss the surge, bc I didn't do another LH strip later on CD 9? I quite literally just started temping but I had a huge temp drop this morning as well, which makes me even more confused. Did I actually already O and the monitor missed it, or am I still waiting to O? Is anyone else using a CBFM? I'm going to attach some pics of my progression to the High, and then today's tests both the OPK's and the Wondfo's. One of the pics will have the wondfo's from today with yesterday's at the bottom for a comparison of darkness, and another photo will have the same but with the OPK's. Help. I'm freaking out already. :dohh: ( the last pic has the the CD 9 wondfo on the top)Click to expand...

I too am a controller!!!:haha: And I drive myself crazy most days!! What day do you normally O on? I'm not familiar with the monitor but have read many success stories about people using them! 
The opk's don't look like you have o'd yet...but it looks to be coming?

Do you temp? When we were TTC'ing our little guy - I tempted with opk's and found it worked great!!

Next month, i'll be going back to temping lol


----------



## StephyB

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone doing today?

I didn't bother with any BD this morning - I had a positive opk yesterday morning and yesterday at 4PM but by 8PM, it was back to negative....so i'm going with - we got in enough BD the days leading up to the +opk and I will make sure we get BD tonight...
Other than that, I leave Friday for a girls weekend away...So no BD until Sunday lol


----------



## ambertwogood

StephyB- Yes, I actually just added temping into my "control" lol. My temp was 98.1 CD9, 97.1 CD10, and 96.8 CD11 (this morning). So I'm not freaking out as much about missing my O on the monitor by not putting in the stick yesterday bc my temp is still dropping and as I understand (bc I don't really know a whole lot about it to be honest) it's a good thing and that I haven't officially O'd yet. Eager to see what the monitor says today, though, but I'm waiting on a SMU to test, bc like I said I don't use my FMU for it. 

IF I were you though, with the OPKs, bc you can surge 12-72 hrs AFTER you get your surge I would definitely BD tonight, and then tom morning BEFORE you leave for weekend! And if Hub's is 'drained' just do it ;) It doesn't have to be an all out love making session, lol, you really just need his swimmers! Do you use Instead softcups after BDing? I think since you are leaving right after your surge, that they would really help. Esp with this last BD or (two) if you take my advice. BC sperm can survive for quite a while, so the longer you can keep them up there by your cervix the better. The softcups, for your period say that they can be left in for hrs, so when I do use them, I sometimes leave it in there for that long, after BD, bc I guess the way I see it, is I'm kind of giving myself an "extra" BD session bc more of them have a chance to get past my cervix the longer they are sitting in there "waiting" lol. To each their own, but I dont see it hurting. And esp. in your situation, with you leaving at a crucial time. 

I will update as soon as I do my SMU and check my CP/CM, pics of the monitor and Wondfo, and what my chart is looking like. 

Can someone help me get my chart on here so ladies can look at it, please?


----------



## StephyB

ambertwogood said:


> StephyB- Yes, I actually just added temping into my "control" lol. My temp was 98.1 CD9, 97.1 CD10, and 96.8 CD11 (this morning). So I'm not freaking out as much about missing my O on the monitor by not putting in the stick yesterday bc my temp is still dropping and as I understand (bc I don't really know a whole lot about it to be honest) it's a good thing and that I haven't officially O'd yet. Eager to see what the monitor says today, though, but I'm waiting on a SMU to test, bc like I said I don't use my FMU for it.
> 
> IF I were you though, with the OPKs, bc you can surge 12-72 hrs AFTER you get your surge I would definitely BD tonight, and then tom morning BEFORE you leave for weekend! And if Hub's is 'drained' just do it ;) It doesn't have to be an all out love making session, lol, you really just need his swimmers! Do you use Instead softcups after BDing? I think since you are leaving right after your surge, that they would really help. Esp with this last BD or (two) if you take my advice. BC sperm can survive for quite a while, so the longer you can keep them up there by your cervix the better. The softcups, for your period say that they can be left in for hrs, so when I do use them, I sometimes leave it in there for that long, after BD, bc I guess the way I see it, is I'm kind of giving myself an "extra" BD session bc more of them have a chance to get past my cervix the longer they are sitting in there "waiting" lol. To each their own, but I dont see it hurting. And esp. in your situation, with you leaving at a crucial time.
> 
> I will update as soon as I do my SMU and check my CP/CM, pics of the monitor and Wondfo, and what my chart is looking like.
> 
> Can someone help me get my chart on here so ladies can look at it, please?

Thanks for all of your advice - I appreciate it :) And have never used a softcup before - i'll have to look into that!

What chart do you use for your temps?
When we were TTC #1 - i temped faithfully every day and charted it on fertility friend - i've been using it to chart CM/BD/pks this month but only 2 temps....I can't remember how to get it on here - i'll have to look and let you know


----------



## fxmummyduck

Morning ladies doing ok here! Went to bed early with dh and had some nice cuddle time together, still trying to get our heads around another!!

Stephy I'm like you with the opks I have a short surge which lasts about a day and then is back to negative, and I tend to O not the next day but the day after that. It's really weird but I have learnt that now!! My ewcm always disappears straight after O too.

Amber I used soft cups when ttc first time around. Not sure how much of a difference it made as we caught first cycle so I have nothing to compare it to. But I don't think it can hurt!


----------



## StephyB

fxmummyduck said:


> Morning ladies doing ok here! Went to bed early with dh and had some nice cuddle time together, still trying to get our heads around another!!
> 
> Stephy I'm like you with the opks I have a short surge which lasts about a day and then is back to negative, and I tend to O not the next day but the day after that. It's really weird but I have learnt that now!! My ewcm always disappears straight after O too.
> 
> Amber I used soft cups when ttc first time around. Not sure how much of a difference it made as we caught first cycle so I have nothing to compare it to. But I don't think it can hurt!

I think that's exactly what's happening to me right now - I think I ovulated yesterday - because I dried right up - but all cramps went away today and still all dried up...

I'm going to BD tonight and that will have to be good enough for this month - unless i can BD again in the am...but in all honestly - i think i have ovulated...


----------



## MiBabyHopes

yes, i would like to know how to put my chart on here as well! 

currently cd 9, i don't think i o'd yet but started bding last night and will continue to every other day (if dh and i can) until a couple days after i know i o'd.


----------



## ambertwogood

StephyB said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Adrie, Thyite, Fxmummy, Amber, and Stephy!
> 
> adrie - fx for you that it won't take forever! i've been ttc since feb and it's getting to be a bit much.
> 
> thyite - i know waiting to test is hard but i try to wait to test til i missed af so i don't waste money with tests.
> 
> fxmummy - it only takes one time bding to be pregnant sometimes, so who knows, plus closer to o is better! and i know what you mean our little guy is almost 2 and i wasn't planning on waiting this long to ttc #2.
> 
> Amber - hmm that is an early o but if previous cycle was long could be! go with what the test says and have fun bding. i hope it doesn't take as long for you this time around, and i know it's hard but relax and try not to stress about ttc (it helped last time for you!)
> 
> Stephy - you're not late at all! i wouldn't stress too much about no bding the day you have a pos opk cuz little swimmers can last up to 3 to 4 days inside you. i would suggest bding every other day not only to not be drained but to help sperm count.
> 
> So, I have to come right out with it, for you ladies to understand. I am like a complete 'control freak' (not with my hubs,lol) but when it comes to this whole TTCing thing, yes, I will be the first to admit, I am "controling" (if you want to use that word), but I much prefer to call myself, well prepared or "on top of things' and "informed" lol. Anyways. Like I said, I got a high fertility reading yesterday on my monitor, which was odd, but I thought, "a lot of women have had super success with this thing, so just go with it". Well, this morning, CD 10 I was fully expecting to get either a high or a peak reading on the monitor, I went ahead and collected my FMU and SMU (I normally run my SMU through the monitor, even though CB says to use FMU bc I only get surges of LH with my SMU so I thought it would be pointless to use FMU and I've been advised by many other ladies to use SMU in my situation) After collecting my urine, my long awaited cat tree and new litter box was delivered to my door and I quickly lost track of time trying to piece it together using the awful instructions that were included with it. By the time I looked at the clock and turned my monitor on and put a stick in it, it was too late!!!! :growlmad::dohh: It kept telling me to take it out and by default gave me a high fertility reading for today. So, now I'm officially "freaking out". We did BD last night and the night before so If I was going to get a Peak reading, then hopefully, we got that covered as long as we BD in the morning, maybe that night, definitely the next day, skip a day, and then one more for good measure. BUT I'm a little confused. My LH strips (I did a few wondfo's throughout the day and some of the test sticks) and OPK's actually seem to be back at a low fertility (though some LH was detected on the OPK, and both the wondfo's, my estrogen line has went back dark. Did I O and miss the surge, bc I didn't do another LH strip later on CD 9? I quite literally just started temping but I had a huge temp drop this morning as well, which makes me even more confused. Did I actually already O and the monitor missed it, or am I still waiting to O? Is anyone else using a CBFM? I'm going to attach some pics of my progression to the High, and then today's tests both the OPK's and the Wondfo's. One of the pics will have the wondfo's from today with yesterday's at the bottom for a comparison of darkness, and another photo will have the same but with the OPK's. Help. I'm freaking out already. :dohh: ( the last pic has the the CD 9 wondfo on the top)Click to expand...
> 
> I too am a controller!!!:haha: And I drive myself crazy most days!! What day do you normally O on? I'm not familiar with the monitor but have read many success stories about people using them!
> The opk's don't look like you have o'd yet...but it looks to be coming?
> 
> Do you temp? When we were TTC'ing our little guy - I tempted with opk's and found it worked great!!
> 
> Next month, i'll be going back to temping lolClick to expand...




StephyB said:


> Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I didn't bother with any BD this morning - I had a positive opk yesterday morning and yesterday at 4PM but by 8PM, it was back to negative....so i'm going with - we got in enough BD the days leading up to the +opk and I will make sure we get BD tonight...
> Other than that, I leave Friday for a girls weekend away...So no BD until Sunday lol




MiBabyHopes said:


> yes, i would like to know how to put my chart on here as well!
> 
> currently cd 9, i don't think i o'd yet but started bding last night and will continue to every other day (if dh and i can) until a couple days after i know i o'd.

Well, I actually, just figured out how to do this, and you go to your FF click up at the top "sharing" then "get codes" Then come back here (make sure to copy and paste the BB code) go to "user cp" "edit signature" and paste the code into your signature then save. I had to play around with FF a few times to get mine right, but it finally worked right. ;)


----------



## StephyB

Finally added my chart - thanks Amber!!

Although I don't have enough temps in there to make it confirm O - I do know that based on previous temping experience, I have O'd based on this morning's temp of 36.45 :) 
Just not sure what day I o'd - either wed june 8 or thurs june 9...
Guess i've entered the dreaded 2 week wait lol
Hoping there was enough BD'ing going on...

Looks like I could be testing June 24 if nothing shows by then


----------



## MiBabyHopes

well i tried to add my chart to the signature, tell me if it worked.


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> well i tried to add my chart to the signature, tell me if it worked.

Yeh can see it!!

I'm sorry though, completely useless with charts I've never temped so don't know much about it.


----------



## ambertwogood

StephyB said:


> Finally added my chart - thanks Amber!!
> 
> Although I don't have enough temps in there to make it confirm O - I do know that based on previous temping experience, I have O'd based on this morning's temp of 36.45 :)
> Just not sure what day I o'd - either wed june 8 or thurs june 9...
> Guess i've entered the dreaded 2 week wait lol
> Hoping there was enough BD'ing going on...
> 
> Looks like I could be testing June 24 if nothing shows by then

Haha, your chart looks like the exact opposite of mine. And I'm trying to figure out if I actually have O'd or if I'm still waiting to. My temp did rise this morning though, and my LH strips, even though I never got a true positive, are now getting lighter everyday..... I wasn't using the wondfo's throughout the rest of the day though when the monitor first started giving me high readings bc I thought it was just picking up on a subtle change and that my O was still a way's off, but now I'm starting to wonder if it may have been right, but since my surge is very short and typically in the afternoon, I'm scared the monitor missed it... I don't know what to think and since I just started this whole temping thing, I'm in uncharted territory and feel so confused.


----------



## ambertwogood

StephyB said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Adrie, Thyite, Fxmummy, Amber, and Stephy!
> 
> adrie - fx for you that it won't take forever! i've been ttc since feb and it's getting to be a bit much.
> 
> thyite - i know waiting to test is hard but i try to wait to test til i missed af so i don't waste money with tests.
> 
> fxmummy - it only takes one time bding to be pregnant sometimes, so who knows, plus closer to o is better! and i know what you mean our little guy is almost 2 and i wasn't planning on waiting this long to ttc #2.
> 
> Amber - hmm that is an early o but if previous cycle was long could be! go with what the test says and have fun bding. i hope it doesn't take as long for you this time around, and i know it's hard but relax and try not to stress about ttc (it helped last time for you!)
> 
> Stephy - you're not late at all! i wouldn't stress too much about no bding the day you have a pos opk cuz little swimmers can last up to 3 to 4 days inside you. i would suggest bding every other day not only to not be drained but to help sperm count.
> 
> So, I have to come right out with it, for you ladies to understand. I am like a complete 'control freak' (not with my hubs,lol) but when it comes to this whole TTCing thing, yes, I will be the first to admit, I am "controling" (if you want to use that word), but I much prefer to call myself, well prepared or "on top of things' and "informed" lol. Anyways. Like I said, I got a high fertility reading yesterday on my monitor, which was odd, but I thought, "a lot of women have had super success with this thing, so just go with it". Well, this morning, CD 10 I was fully expecting to get either a high or a peak reading on the monitor, I went ahead and collected my FMU and SMU (I normally run my SMU through the monitor, even though CB says to use FMU bc I only get surges of LH with my SMU so I thought it would be pointless to use FMU and I've been advised by many other ladies to use SMU in my situation) After collecting my urine, my long awaited cat tree and new litter box was delivered to my door and I quickly lost track of time trying to piece it together using the awful instructions that were included with it. By the time I looked at the clock and turned my monitor on and put a stick in it, it was too late!!!! :growlmad::dohh: It kept telling me to take it out and by default gave me a high fertility reading for today. So, now I'm officially "freaking out". We did BD last night and the night before so If I was going to get a Peak reading, then hopefully, we got that covered as long as we BD in the morning, maybe that night, definitely the next day, skip a day, and then one more for good measure. BUT I'm a little confused. My LH strips (I did a few wondfo's throughout the day and some of the test sticks) and OPK's actually seem to be back at a low fertility (though some LH was detected on the OPK, and both the wondfo's, my estrogen line has went back dark. Did I O and miss the surge, bc I didn't do another LH strip later on CD 9? I quite literally just started temping but I had a huge temp drop this morning as well, which makes me even more confused. Did I actually already O and the monitor missed it, or am I still waiting to O? Is anyone else using a CBFM? I'm going to attach some pics of my progression to the High, and then today's tests both the OPK's and the Wondfo's. One of the pics will have the wondfo's from today with yesterday's at the bottom for a comparison of darkness, and another photo will have the same but with the OPK's. Help. I'm freaking out already. :dohh: ( the last pic has the the CD 9 wondfo on the top)Click to expand...
> 
> I too am a controller!!!:haha: And I drive myself crazy most days!! What day do you normally O on? I'm not familiar with the monitor but have read many success stories about people using them!
> The opk's don't look like you have o'd yet...but it looks to be coming?
> 
> Do you temp? When we were TTC'ing our little guy - I tempted with opk's and found it worked great!!
> 
> Next month, i'll be going back to temping lolClick to expand...

Yes, I drive myself batty as well. It's quite ridiculous, but I feel better about all of it when I stay on top of everything and better informed. I definitely am not the "not trying/not preventing" or "let go and it will be what it will be" kind of person. I have to know everything about everything, lol. I just added my chart to my signature so you should be able to see it, but my last cycle was a CP, and I've been told it can change things drastically with your cycle directly following it. I normally would get a surge between CD 14-19, so when the monitor started giving my high's on CD9, I was like yeah right, O's still way off, but my CP/CM, temp, and LH strips seem to be saying something different. You should be able to click on my chart and also look at my CP cycle, but I wasn't temping the, would love to hear what you think though. I had a delayed O last cycle bc I got a "flu like virus" and became ill just days before I was gearing up to O and my body said, "nope, not right now, shut it down, we'll come back to this later" lol :rofl: so that's the other reason that cycle ended up being so long.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Oh my goodness all this O stuff is crazy!! Looks like my O has been delayed too and I'm not 4dpo like I thought. I wasn't able to test leading up to cd14 which is when I Od last month because I was away on a trip sharing a room with my in laws and I couldn't leave tests around that take 10 mins to develop!!

So I've been testing anyway since I got home just in case and I can't help it, ha ha and I think I just got a positive opk!!

Can you ladies have a look at it for me? 

I must have been gearing up to it before with ewcm and serious left sided O pain and the trip just disrupted it or something?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry don't know why it's been flipped!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck said:


> Positive?

looks pretty dark to me and yes trips or vacations and deviations in normal routines can delay/affect your o.


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Positive?
> 
> looks pretty dark to me and yes trips or vacations and deviations in normal routines can delay/affect your o.Click to expand...

Thanks! Just taken another one and it's just as dark.


----------



## missjennakate

That looks like a posi to me!!! 

I'm testing every day even though I know it's still early yet, I did the same the first time around. My SIL has just told me shes just had her posi so I'm so hoping we get ours next week as I'm really close to her and it would be wonderful for us to be pregnant at the same time and have the cousins so close in age!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Fxmummyduck - looks like u will ovulate soon I think they say after u get a positive opk it's like within 12-24 hrs! Look for ewcm too.


----------



## fxmummyduck

missjennakate said:


> That looks like a posi to me!!!
> 
> I'm testing every day even though I know it's still early yet, I did the same the first time around. My SIL has just told me shes just had her posi so I'm so hoping we get ours next week as I'm really close to her and it would be wonderful for us to be pregnant at the same time and have the cousins so close in age!

What cd are you on? Yeh I think next month I'm going to start testing early as this month I've felt like I've had no idea what's going on, thought we'd timed things well only to find we hadn't!

It would be lovely missjenna to have the cousins grow up close in age! Hope you get your +opk soon!


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> Fxmummyduck - looks like u will ovulate soon I think they say after u get a positive opk it's like within 12-24 hrs! Look for ewcm too.

Thanks mibaby, dh thinks it wasn't meant to be and he's been looking at all the dates and thinks with travel and a wedding coming up next month would be a whole lot better. He's really worried about me getting morning sickness again! And on a long plane journey too... So it's ok, we've bd a bit but I think we'll really go for it next cycle.

Shame I was looking forward to a March baby and now it's been bumped to April! Never mind.

Really hope next month is a bit easier to figure what's going on, as I'll be relaxed at home.


----------



## fxmummyduck

So after everything I just said we bd again! Really hope there's a chance and we haven't missed the egg. I still had a positive opk last night so do you think we have a chance of catching it?


----------



## StephyB

fxmummyduck said:


> So after everything I just said we bd again! Really hope there's a chance and we haven't missed the egg. I still had a positive opk last night so do you think we have a chance of catching it?

Im pretty sure most opks say you ovulate between 12-36 hours after testing positive!! So I'd say you have a pretty good chance!


----------



## fxmummyduck

StephyB said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> So after everything I just said we bd again! Really hope there's a chance and we haven't missed the egg. I still had a positive opk last night so do you think we have a chance of catching it?
> 
> Im pretty sure most opks say you ovulate between 12-36 hours after testing positive!! So I'd say you have a pretty good chance!Click to expand...

Thanks! Do you think we should keep bding just in case?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - u didn't miss it at all this month the pos opk means u will ovulate soon. if you still want to tcc this month right now is prime time! bd away!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

i have some random spotting today, i'm hoping it means i o'd cuz it's way to early for ib or af. other than those three things idk why i'd spot! :shrug: gonna read up of course! cuz i read a lot.


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> fxmummyduck - u didn't miss it at all this month the pos opk means u will ovulate soon. if you still want to tcc this month right now is prime time! bd away!

Thank you mibaby, you can probably tell I'm stressing a bit over it! We managed to bd so much more ttc #1 that I'm paranoid about the timing if we can't bd as much.

Spotting could be due to ov, I don't tend to get it but I've read of plenty of ladies that do.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - don't worry stressing is normal but we are here to help let you know about our past experience and knowledge of ovulation! :hugs:

yes i'm thinking it's o spotting because i think i did o even tho ff hasn't told me i have. i did have it once before but that was back in april and i thought it was just because we were bding a lot to ttc! :haha:


----------



## StephyB

Are you ladies that are using fertility friend taking your temps at the same time each day?


----------



## pink80

I use FF but I'm not great at taking it at the same time, as you can see by my chart it's a bit all over the place, but I can still see that I've ovulated - which is what I need to know, as I didn't think I was!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Looks like I'm in the tww now! Not sure if I Od sat or sun though. Sat was the day of my +opk so I'm hoping it was Sunday as we bd then but hadn't done it before that :(


----------



## StephyB

pink80 said:


> I use FF but I'm not great at taking it at the same time, as you can see by my chart it's a bit all over the place, but I can still see that I've ovulated - which is what I need to know, as I didn't think I was!

Awesome!! we are both 5dpo!!


----------



## StephyB

fxmummyduck said:


> Looks like I'm in the tww now! Not sure if I Od sat or sun though. Sat was the day of my +opk so I'm hoping it was Sunday as we bd then but hadn't done it before that :(

Welcome to the 2WW!! 
:dust:


----------



## pink80

StephyB said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> I use FF but I'm not great at taking it at the same time, as you can see by my chart it's a bit all over the place, but I can still see that I've ovulated - which is what I need to know, as I didn't think I was!
> 
> Awesome!! we are both 5dpo!!Click to expand...

Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

i've been reading about the o spotting and no one is quite sure if it happens before, during, or after o so just gonna keep bding until i know i o'd on ff, which may be tomorrow as i had two high temps the last two mornings. i hope it sky rockets tomorrow morning so i can be done with the trying and move on to the tww and not have to worry about bding and just do it for fun again!


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread relatively late but could really do with some TTC#2 pals!!

Me and hubby have been NTNP for 19months but enough is enough! My DD is now 4 years old and starts school in September so I have decided number 2 needs to be in the bag soon lol.

I either had an early MC or a CP in February (Dr was unsure) but have not really been monitoring AF or temp. When TTC#1 it took us exactly 1 year and I was using CBFM so I have now bought another one and plan to start using it next cycle unless my BFP comes before that!
I've never temped before...what do I need to do?

Any suggestions you ladies have to help with #2 please feel free to send them my way!

xxxx


----------



## ambertwogood

StephyB said:


> Are you ladies that are using fertility friend taking your temps at the same time each day?




pink80 said:


> I use FF but I'm not great at taking it at the same time, as you can see by my chart it's a bit all over the place, but I can still see that I've ovulated - which is what I need to know, as I didn't think I was!




fxmummyduck said:


> Looks like I'm in the tww now! Not sure if I Od sat or sun though. Sat was the day of my +opk so I'm hoping it was Sunday as we bd then but hadn't done it before that :(




MiBabyHopes said:


> i've been reading about the o spotting and no one is quite sure if it happens before, during, or after o so just gonna keep bding until i know i o'd on ff, which may be tomorrow as i had two high temps the last two mornings. i hope it sky rockets tomorrow morning so i can be done with the trying and move on to the tww and not have to worry about bding and just do it for fun again!




Wills_2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining your thread relatively late but could really do with some TTC#2 pals!!
> 
> Me and hubby have been NTNP for 19months but enough is enough! My DD is now 4 years old and starts school in September so I have decided number 2 needs to be in the bag soon lol.
> 
> I either had an early MC or a CP in February (Dr was unsure) but have not really been monitoring AF or temp. When TTC#1 it took us exactly 1 year and I was using CBFM so I have now bought another one and plan to start using it next cycle unless my BFP comes before that!
> I've never temped before...what do I need to do?
> 
> Any suggestions you ladies have to help with #2 please feel free to send them my way!
> 
> xxxx

StephyB- I know that a lot of the temping "rules" say that you need to take it at the same time each day for it to be accurate, but from the LTTTCer's they say that (and some experts) that it is more important that you are getting the same amount of sleep each time you temp and that the environment you are sleeping in is similar, as in temperature of the room. It is also said that taking your temp vaginally is more accurate then doing it orally, bc your temp can be effected by sleeping with your mouth open, drooling, the room temp is more imp. when taking your temp orally, bc it's more easily effected if the room temp changes. I just make sure I am getting about the same amt of sleep, totally don't pay attention to making sure it's taken at the same time, and I take it vaginally as it is more accurate and less likely to be effected by outside factors. 

fxmommyduck- Have you considered adding in Softcups to your arsenal? I am using them and have heard that a lot of ladies have gotten their BFP the month they added them in, as it helps to keep more swimmers up there close to your cervix and for a way longer amount of time then they would be if you weren't using them. I've also heard of a lot of ladies getting their BFP the month that they only BD'd one time close to their O day, so sending you lots of baby dust and congrats on making it to the TWW. I'll be right behind you, just waiting on FF to confirm I've O'd and trying to get in some more BDing before that happens. But it's predicted for today, so we will see in a few day's when those crosshairs appear on my chart ;) 

miBabyHopes- I totally feel ya, this has been a stressful cycle for me when it comes to Oing and Bd timing. Hub's has decided to get mad at me on (of the weeks) my fertile week, and is withholding sex as a punishment!!!! I could just kill him. We did manage to BD this morning and the day before yesterday though. I'm CD16 and got my first Peak fertility on my monitor yesterday. FF is saying I should O today. I've been having a lot of lower back pain today, so I'm thinking it might be right. Hope that we timed our BDing well. 

Wills- Welcome to the Group! It's never to late to join in and I know I"m excited to have you as I've been having an incredibly hard time finding ladies that are also using the CBFM to track their cycle, so needless to say, I'm super excited you are joining us! First of all I would suggest that you go to www.fertilityfriend.com and join the charting app. It will let you keep track of everything and anything that has to do with your fertility. If you ^ look up to what I was saying to StephyB, I explained a little bit about temping, but fertility friend has some great articles, podcasts, and video's available on it, letting you know how to do everything. YouTube is also a great took to use when ever you are unsure about something, there are tons of TTCing video's on there. You can start now with the temping with a regular digital thermometer, until you can get a Basal Body Thermometer, which is just a more accurate therm. that reads two points past the decimal instead of just one, but for now, just one is just fine. Read on fertility friend about temping, listen to the podcasts on temping, and watch some video's on temping on Youtube and you will be fully prepared to take it on :winkwink: I know a lot of Ladies take their temps orally, but I do mine vaginally as they are more accurate and less prone to environmental factors mucking up your readings. But that's totally a personal preference. The sooner you start temping the better. And you want to make sure to keep your therm. within arms reach so you don't really have to move to get upon waking, try not to move at all, take your temp, record it. You want to take it before you sit up or do anything at all. But that's about it. Also, you need to have slept for at least a solid 3/4 hr block for it to be accurate. 

As for me, I am starting to not "freak out" as much about my O and not BDing enough. Hub's decided to withhold sex as a "punishment' this week (of all the weeks!!! :growlmad: you have to get mad on my fertile WEEK!!!! Ahhhh! ) So when I got a + wondfo on CD 13, I was freaking out bc he wasn't having it and was straight out refusing to BD. Well CD 14's wondfo's was much, much darker then the day's previous, so I calmed down a bit bc I realized that CD13 wasn't a true +. I still was only getting Highs on my monitor, though and my temps were still staying low. But I was still freaking out that we would miss my O bc he's acting like an a**hole. Well, yesterday, CD15 my monitor FINALLY gave me a Peak and we had BD'd the previous morning. We also Bd'd today at about 12pm. I used a softcup each time as well, which makes me feel better, as I feel like it helps increase the odd's of a good sperm making it in there to fertilize my egg. FF is predicting that I should O today, which I have been having a lot of lower back pain today and general cramps off and on in the front, not really on one side or the other, I've also noticed breasts tenderness in the past couple days today included. Does anyone else have symptoms like this when they O? I'm thinking that I'm either Oing today, or will tom. but I'm going to try to BD tonight and tom just in case ;) What do you ladies think about my chart/symptoms/predicament?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Wills!

I don't think people care when others join a thread, we just like that people want to join! Sorry to hear about possible mc/cp. As for the whole temping thing i agree with Amber go to fertility friend, they have tons of info on charting and temping and cervical mucus and cervical position and many more things to help those ttc. :thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - sorry to hear your hubby is doing that to you:dohh:<-- that's him realizing he turned down bding fun, but i'm glad that at least it wasn't for too long and the opk gave you a peak reading when he wasn't being all stinky poo to you. :thumbup:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Amber it sounds like you managed some good bd timing! And your O symptoms sound good too...although after my body completely tricked me this month I'm not trusting my symptoms anymore!!! 

I thought about softcups but after having my lo I've not been able to use my mooncup, it's really painful. Maybe I have some scar tissue...I did have stitches internally??? 

Mibaby hope your temp spikes and you can confirm O. Hopefully then you can join me in the tww!

Wills welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear you had a mc/cp. I haven't used the cbfm but hope it helps you!

Pink where are you cycle wise at the moment?

Stephyb how are you doing?

Afm. Trying not to symptom spot already haha!! But also having a feeling like we just didn't do enough this month &#128542;


----------



## pink80

I'm 6dpo :thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

still no cross hairs and not sure if i o'd yet even tho my cm was fertile, i usually have temps in the close to or at 98 when i'm in the tww, 97.66 this am and it's got me wondering if i o'd when i thought, oh well i'll keep bding i guess. it's still so frustrating not knowing if i o'd, it's almost as bad as the tww.


----------



## fxmummyduck

pink80 said:


> I'm 6dpo :thumbup:

I'm 4dpo so just behind you! The wait is already SO hard! And the symptom spotting, oh dear! I keep poking my bbs to see if they hurt, I think they now hurt from all the poking!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> still no cross hairs and not sure if i o'd yet even tho my cm was fertile, i usually have temps in the close to or at 98 when i'm in the tww, 97.66 this am and it's got me wondering if i o'd when i thought, oh well i'll keep bding i guess. it's still so frustrating not knowing if i o'd, it's almost as bad as the tww.

My fertile cm (when I'm not having a wonky cycle like this one) usually dries up immediately the day after O. Very frustrating when you don't know!! Hope you can figure it out soon.


----------



## missjennakate

I got my BFP yesterday! I was 10dpo. Baby dust xxxxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

missjennakate said:


> I got my BFP yesterday! I was 10dpo. Baby dust xxxxx

Wow!! Amazing news!! Congratulations!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

missjennakate said:


> I got my BFP yesterday! I was 10dpo. Baby dust xxxxx

Congrats MissJenna!!! 

let's hope we see more :bfp:s!


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> missjennakate said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday! I was 10dpo. Baby dust xxxxx
> 
> Congrats MissJenna!!!
> 
> let's hope we see more :bfp:s!Click to expand...

Let's hope it's a lucky thread!


----------



## missjennakate

Thank you ladies. My SIL has just told me she's pregnant too, very recently pregnant like me. So much so there's only 10 days between our due dates! I'm so excited.

Baby dust everyone xx


----------



## Wills_2

Congratulations Miss Jenna Kate!!! That's fantastic news xx

AF was due for me today but there's no signs she's on her way so I'm hopeful too but will not be testing or anything just yet.
My BBT arrived this morning so will also start temping from tomorrow and see whats going on lol
FX we get a few more BFP's in here soon xxx


----------



## Wills_2

Lol I am such an idiot, I only went and left my lovely new shiny BBT DOWNSTAIRS :blush: so I guess I'll start temping from tomorrow then :dohh: 
I already cant wait for this cycle to be over so I can start using my CBFM, BBT and OPK's!! 

Sending :dust: to all that we get our 2nd :bfp: soon xx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills, cuz you said af is already due temping right now this month may do nothing for you except get you in the routine of taking it for the next cycle. the temps will help somewhat next cycle but they really start to help when you have charted a bit! good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies. 11dpo and I just took a frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MrsCeder

Mazzle said:


> Hey gang!!
> 
> Ttc #2, cycle 1!
> 
> Our son has just turned 3, and we got pregnant and cycle 3 last time.
> 
> Anyone else feel like because you've decided you're ready for another one, you SHOULD get pregnant right away??!!
> 
> Come on universe, be nice to us all!
> 
> Xxx

Hi Girls,

We are currently on cycle 1 of TTC baby no 2!

We have a 3 year DD, conceived first month trying.

I came off the mini pill on 1st June & according to OPK ovulated on CD11, so got busy for a couple of days. I was due to test next week but yesterday af arrived 7dpo :cry: Was very disappointed but today I feel more positive. Onwards and upwards!

Good luck everyone x


----------



## MrsCeder

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies. 11dpo and I just took a frer

Congratulations!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow another bfp!! Congratulations pink!! That's brilliant news!!!


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies

MrsCedar are you sure it's proper AF - 7dpo is very early x


----------



## MrsCeder

pink80 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> MrsCedar are you sure it's proper AF - 7dpo is very early x

I thought it was too early as well, it was just a small amount of pink & brown when I wiped yesterday but today it's red and there's a bit more of it :-(


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:happydance:Congrats Pink!!!!!!!! BFP yay!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

7 dpo is really early, hmm. Hang in there MrsCeder could still be ib, keep us posted.:thumbup:

afm: i finally got a temp spike but gotta wait and see if it stays up then i will know that i o'd.


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations Pink, I can definitely see a 2nd line on the FRER!! Did you buy the 2 pack? If so, i'd test again to be sure but that def looks like a BFP!!!

As for me, no sign of AF yet, am now officially late and really don't want to test...last time ended in a CP/MC so I can guess you'd see why I'm hesitant :-( Will give it maybe another 10 days and if still no signs then I may have 2 test or book in with my GP. The ladies in work think i'm preggo as for the last week I've literally been exhausted and tasting random things (like calpol!!) and now this week I have come down with aches and a head cold...am trying not to get my hopes up and just kinda wish AF would come already!

What OPK's does everyone use? I looked up Wondfo but they seem to be an American thing...what is the best UK alternative?

Anyway enough about me...hows everyone else doing? Mrs Cedar...def keep us posted, you never know x

MiBabyhopes - FX you O'd! xx


----------



## vagannon

I've been searching a bunch of different forums looking for a group for ttc #2. I was so happy when I found this one. YAY!:happydance: I'm 24 and DH is 30. We've been married since March 2012 We found out we were pregnant for the first time a week after our wedding. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks. We got another BFP October of 2012, but this pregnancy was not meant to be either. At my first appointment there was no heart beat. After that I fell into a deep depression. It was a pretty rough time for my husband and I. I suffer from hypothyroidism. After doing some research, I have come to the conclusion that I most likely miscarried during my first two pregnancies because I didn't take my medicine on a daily basis cause it would slip my mind and I didn't realize how much not taking it impacted my body. June of 2013 I decided I was ready to give ttc another shot. I got a BFP the next month. My DD was born March of 2014. She is absolutely amazing. I have been wishy washy on the idea of trying for baby #2, but about a week ago my DH said he was ready. For some reason hearing that made all my doubt go away and that night and every night since we have BDed. I have never tried using ovulation tests or tracking my temp. I just used ovulation calendar with my other pregnancies and I always got pregnant the first month of trying. According to my ovulation calendar this past week was my fertile week, so hoping this time around is like the others and I get a BFP in two weeks. Sorry for the long post I'm just to excited to have found this group. **Baby Dust**


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Vagannon!

I'm glad you found this post too! there are so many out there for 1 or more than 2 but didn't see any 2's so i started one! sorry to hear about your losses, dh and i had one with our first pregnancy. :cry::hugs: don't let pregnancy brain win if you get a bfp this time, if you need to set a timer for meds! :thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - i can understand not wanting to get your hopes up but 10 days seems like a long time to wait after af is a now show. whatever you decide keep us posted! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## vagannon

MiBabyHopes said:


> Welcome Vagannon!
> 
> I'm glad you found this post too! there are so many out there for 1 or more than 2 but didn't see any 2's so i started one! sorry to hear about your losses, dh and i had one with our first pregnancy. :cry::hugs: don't let pregnancy brain win if you get a bfp this time, if you need to set a timer for meds! :thumbup:

MiBabyHopes thanks for the welcome to the group. I don't know why setting an alarm for my meds never occurred to me.:dohh: Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kpk

Ahhhh, pink how exciting! Hi guys! I love seeing a ttc #2 group. DS turned 3 at the end of May and we've been ntnp since last October. Hubs has a lot of anxiety around ttc so I come here to vent because I don't want to freak him out and give him cold feet. Currently 7 dpo and feeling very optimistic with some light cramping. I'm ready to be pregnant. Being non chalant was fun at first.... now I'm just broody, lol. Testing Friday am.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Welcome and hi to the new ladies!! It's great having a ttc#2 group so good to have you here! 

Sorry to just dive in talking about me in rushed and freaking out.

Cd28, I think I'm 9dpo but this month has been so confusing with the late pos opk I got. So I'm getting pink cm has now turned to brown spotting, I'm just lost. Could this be possible ib? Or as its cd28 which is my normal cycle length recently is it just af showing up? Am I'm wrong thinking I Od late? Surely that pos opk can't mean nothing??

When I got pregnant with my lo I spotted for about 5 days before I got a bfp and just assumed it was af arriving, I only tested because a friend convinced me to. Do you think the same could be happening again? I have some mild cramps too.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wills_2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations Pink, I can definitely see a 2nd line on the FRER!! Did you buy the 2 pack? If so, i'd test again to be sure but that def looks like a BFP!!!
> 
> As for me, no sign of AF yet, am now officially late and really don't want to test...last time ended in a CP/MC so I can guess you'd see why I'm hesitant :-( Will give it maybe another 10 days and if still no signs then I may have 2 test or book in with my GP. The ladies in work think i'm preggo as for the last week I've literally been exhausted and tasting random things (like calpol!!) and now this week I have come down with aches and a head cold...am trying not to get my hopes up and just kinda wish AF would come already!
> 
> What OPK's does everyone use? I looked up Wondfo but they seem to be an American thing...what is the best UK alternative?
> 
> Anyway enough about me...hows everyone else doing? Mrs Cedar...def keep us posted, you never know x
> 
> MiBabyhopes - FX you O'd! xx

I could never wait that long!! Understand you being nervous though. Just keep checking in and let us know how you're doing. Loads of baby dust!!


----------



## MrsCeder

Wills_2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations Pink, I can definitely see a 2nd line on the FRER!! Did you buy the 2 pack? If so, i'd test again to be sure but that def looks like a BFP!!!
> 
> As for me, no sign of AF yet, am now officially late and really don't want to test...last time ended in a CP/MC so I can guess you'd see why I'm hesitant :-( Will give it maybe another 10 days and if still no signs then I may have 2 test or book in with my GP. The ladies in work think i'm preggo as for the last week I've literally been exhausted and tasting random things (like calpol!!) and now this week I have come down with aches and a head cold...am trying not to get my hopes up and just kinda wish AF would come already!
> 
> What OPK's does everyone use? I looked up Wondfo but they seem to be an American thing...what is the best UK alternative?
> 
> Anyway enough about me...hows everyone else doing? Mrs Cedar...def keep us posted, you never know x
> 
> MiBabyhopes - FX you O'd! xx

I used the basic clear blue ovulation tests, not the digital ones and I found them very easy to use.

Update on bleeding...it's still going :cry: TMI but its varies between bright red and dark red and is fairly light. I haven't had an AF since 2012 as thats when I came off the combined pill to ttc dd who is now 3 and since then i've been on mini pill which I've have no bleeds on.

Can't wait for it to be over so we can start ttc again!


----------



## kpk

Fxmummyduck sounds like ib to me, my af comes in like a wrecking ball.

Weird update, I think my Linea Nigra is coming in, I got it early in the 1st tri with DS. Ahhhh I am so optimistic this cycle af is going to kill me if she shows. This is my 8th cycle ntnp and the 1st cycle I've really really cared about it. 

Baby dust to everyone!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## kpk

Mrs cedar that sounds like good news, even if it doesn't feel like it. You'll have a good handle on where to start next month fresh and hopefully your cycles will start evening out.


----------



## fxmummyduck

kpk said:


> Fxmummyduck sounds like ib to me, my af comes in like a wrecking ball.
> 
> Weird update, I think my Linea Nigra is coming in, I got it early in the 1st tri with DS. Ahhhh I am so optimistic this cycle af is going to kill me if she shows. This is my 8th cycle ntnp and the 1st cycle I've really really cared about it.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! Xoxoxo

Thanks... Hmmm maybe! it hasn't ramped up into af yet so could be! I only ever spot 1 day before af arrives so we shall see. My cervix feels pretty high too, could only just about reach it. The cramps have eased a bit as well.

Wow that is early for a linear nigra, I barely had one at all last time even at the end. Fingers x for you!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Kpk!

ntnp can become frustrating, we did that for a couple of years when dh and i first got married, from like 2010 to like 2013. then i'm like ok we aren't getting pg soooo tried temping and got bfp but was mc then waited a couple months to heal and tried temping again and got bfp and 9 months later had our little man! good luck and lots of baby dust :thumbup::dust:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - that sounds like ib to me but you can never be sure (here's hoping tho) i had ib with both my bfp and that and no af were the only signs i had that i should test.

MrsCeder - hmm, don't know but i wouldn't count you out yet till it's a steady red flow, another lady on here had some bleeding but wasn't heavy and she ended up being pg (very dark bfp) so here's hoping af is a no show!

Kpk - that would be really early for your linear nigra, try to stay optimistic but grounded! :thumbup: (that's what i tell myself hehe):haha:


----------



## ambertwogood

missjennakate said:


> I got my BFP yesterday! I was 10dpo. Baby dust xxxxx




MiBabyHopes said:


> still no cross hairs and not sure if i o'd yet even tho my cm was fertile, i usually have temps in the close to or at 98 when i'm in the tww, 97.66 this am and it's got me wondering if i o'd when i thought, oh well i'll keep bding i guess. it's still so frustrating not knowing if i o'd, it's almost as bad as the tww.




missjennakate said:


> Thank you ladies. My SIL has just told me she's pregnant too, very recently pregnant like me. So much so there's only 10 days between our due dates! I'm so excited.
> 
> Baby dust everyone xx




Wills_2 said:


> Lol I am such an idiot, I only went and left my lovely new shiny BBT DOWNSTAIRS :blush: so I guess I'll start temping from tomorrow then :dohh:
> I already cant wait for this cycle to be over so I can start using my CBFM, BBT and OPK's!!
> 
> Sending :dust: to all that we get our 2nd :bfp: soon xx




pink80 said:


> Hi ladies. 11dpo and I just took a frer




MrsCeder said:


> Mazzle said:
> 
> 
> Hey gang!!
> 
> Ttc #2, cycle 1!
> 
> Our son has just turned 3, and we got pregnant and cycle 3 last time.
> 
> Anyone else feel like because you've decided you're ready for another one, you SHOULD get pregnant right away??!!
> 
> Come on universe, be nice to us all!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> We are currently on cycle 1 of TTC baby no 2!
> 
> We have a 3 year DD, conceived first month trying.
> 
> I came off the mini pill on 1st June & according to OPK ovulated on CD11, so got busy for a couple of days. I was due to test next week but yesterday af arrived 7dpo :cry: Was very disappointed but today I feel more positive. Onwards and upwards!
> 
> Good luck everyone xClick to expand...




Wills_2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations Pink, I can definitely see a 2nd line on the FRER!! Did you buy the 2 pack? If so, i'd test again to be sure but that def looks like a BFP!!!
> 
> As for me, no sign of AF yet, am now officially late and really don't want to test...last time ended in a CP/MC so I can guess you'd see why I'm hesitant :-( Will give it maybe another 10 days and if still no signs then I may have 2 test or book in with my GP. The ladies in work think i'm preggo as for the last week I've literally been exhausted and tasting random things (like calpol!!) and now this week I have come down with aches and a head cold...am trying not to get my hopes up and just kinda wish AF would come already!
> 
> What OPK's does everyone use? I looked up Wondfo but they seem to be an American thing...what is the best UK alternative?
> 
> Anyway enough about me...hows everyone else doing? Mrs Cedar...def keep us posted, you never know x
> 
> MiBabyhopes - FX you O'd! xx




vagannon said:


> I've been searching a bunch of different forums looking for a group for ttc #2. I was so happy when I found this one. YAY!:happydance: I'm 24 and DH is 30. We've been married since March 2012 We found out we were pregnant for the first time a week after our wedding. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks. We got another BFP October of 2012, but this pregnancy was not meant to be either. At my first appointment there was no heart beat. After that I fell into a deep depression. It was a pretty rough time for my husband and I. I suffer from hypothyroidism. After doing some research, I have come to the conclusion that I most likely miscarried during my first two pregnancies because I didn't take my medicine on a daily basis cause it would slip my mind and I didn't realize how much not taking it impacted my body. June of 2013 I decided I was ready to give ttc another shot. I got a BFP the next month. My DD was born March of 2014. She is absolutely amazing. I have been wishy washy on the idea of trying for baby #2, but about a week ago my DH said he was ready. For some reason hearing that made all my doubt go away and that night and every night since we have BDed. I have never tried using ovulation tests or tracking my temp. I just used ovulation calendar with my other pregnancies and I always got pregnant the first month of trying. According to my ovulation calendar this past week was my fertile week, so hoping this time around is like the others and I get a BFP in two weeks. Sorry for the long post I'm just to excited to have found this group. **Baby Dust**




kpk said:


> Ahhhh, pink how exciting! Hi guys! I love seeing a ttc #2 group. DS turned 3 at the end of May and we've been ntnp since last October. Hubs has a lot of anxiety around ttc so I come here to vent because I don't want to freak him out and give him cold feet. Currently 7 dpo and feeling very optimistic with some light cramping. I'm ready to be pregnant. Being non chalant was fun at first.... now I'm just broody, lol. Testing Friday am.




fxmummyduck said:


> Welcome and hi to the new ladies!! It's great having a ttc#2 group so good to have you here!
> 
> Sorry to just dive in talking about me in rushed and freaking out.
> 
> Cd28, I think I'm 9dpo but this month has been so confusing with the late pos opk I got. So I'm getting pink cm has now turned to brown spotting, I'm just lost. Could this be possible ib? Or as its cd28 which is my normal cycle length recently is it just af showing up? Am I'm wrong thinking I Od late? Surely that pos opk can't mean nothing??
> 
> When I got pregnant with my lo I spotted for about 5 days before I got a bfp and just assumed it was af arriving, I only tested because a friend convinced me to. Do you think the same could be happening again? I have some mild cramps too.

I'm going to reply in a few comment's bc I've been gone for a while, and there's a lot going on over here lately, so I don't want it to get too long for ladies to read. Okay? Here we go ;) 

missjennakate- So happy for you! That's wonderful news. wishing you a happy and healthy next 9 months! Also hoping this is the beginning of a "lucky thread" as, as I was scrolling through I've seen some other BFP announcements too! AND how exciting to have your SIL so close to you in due dates! Are you two close? I used to always day dream about how great it would be if my bestie and I were pregnant together and could share in the up's and down's of pregnancy at the same time! So happy for you :cloud9:

Mibabyhopes- I haven't gotten to the end of the thread yet, but I had already clicked on a lot of post's to comment on, so I decided to go ahead and post with those before going any further, have you O'd yet? the reason I'm asking is because when I look at your chart, it's a bit concerning to me. Do you have any other health problems? How was conceiving baby number 1?

Will's- There has been a couple times that I have forgot to keep my thermometer next to me, I normally yell for hubby to go get it while I try to keep my eye's closed and lay as still as possible! :rofl: And there's no way I could wait that long to test. But I do understand your hesitation. I've been testing since 5DPO though :blush: I know I'm ridiculous. LOL. As for OPK's I'm using Wondfo's now and LOVE them, which you could probably easily find on Ebay for fab prices, but before I switched to those, I was using One+Step's I'll try to drudge up a pic of the exact one's I had, but they worked well too. (just to warn you though, there a lot of them out there that have some kind of Onestep on the packaging, so wait to purchase until I find a pic, bc they are not all the same ;) ) 

Pink80- How exciting! So happy for you and it's great that it happened so quickly. It's start's becoming a drag when it takes forever to conceive. I had serious issue's conceiving number one every time we "tried", then ironically enough, after we quit "trying' like a yr later, she ended up being a surprise! Wishing you a happy and healthy next nine months!

MrsCedar- Welcome to the group, glad you found it. I was having trouble finding a group in the beginning that was for second baby triers and was so glad when this one developed.

Xxx- Did that bleeding actually end up being AF or did it clear up?

Vagannon- Welcome to the group! So sorry about your previous loses, and I second the setting a timer. They even have pill cases, that you put all your rx's, supp's, and vitamin's into that has a built in timer and some of them can be set to go off several times a day if you take pills throughout the day instead of just one time :) But phone's and apps are pretty advanced these days too :haha: so I'm sure you could find some kind of little pill reminder app for your phone, even some with a little widget so it stayed open on your screen all the time. But definitely make sure that you find something that works fabulous with you, bc thyroid problems run in my family, and when it comes to conceiving and keeping that little bean it is very important to make sure your thyroid is functioning at top notch!

fxmommyduck- I'm hoping that you have tested by now and that it ended up being what happened the first time around and you got a BFP, but I haven't finished reading all the pages in the thread, so if not, I'm sorry. 

As For Me- I am currently 7dpo, have been testing since 5dpo. I know I'm ridiculous :shrug: lol. :dohh: Last night I had horrible, horrible cramps bad enough to have to take an OTC. They stopped and haven't returned but hrs later that night, I did a CM/CP internal check, and my CP has remained about the same since my thermal shift, med/high, soft towards the opening almost feeling swollen and completely shut, but firmer towards the back. My CM has also consistently stayed creamy. But last night after the cramping it just looked a little "off" in color, so when I wiped it off onto the tp, it was pink, like a very very light pink. It wasn't pink enough to tell it was pink when it was on my finger, but when I wiped it one the white TP it was noticeably light pink. I had a temp dive this morning, but it didn't go all the way down to my cover line, I'm getting a little bit worried. I have TONS of pregnancy tests, seriously (I went nutso on eBay and Amazon last month :wacko: ) and one of the really sensitive test's I have I swear I can see just a hint of pink line on it. I think I'm seeing sh*t. lol. I'm going to test again with SMU, bc I did a poll a while back and for early positive's an overwhelming majority of ladies got there first + with SMU and NOT FMU. Just in case anyone else never saw that poll. Anyways, I also have some OSOM test's that are supposed to be VERY sensitive and not ever show evaps. Even if the line shows up hrs later, you most likely are preggers. I'm going to do one today with my SMU, I'm waiting to collect that SMU as we speak LOL. Now off to read some more pages on this thread, haha :dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

MrsCeder said:


> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations Pink, I can definitely see a 2nd line on the FRER!! Did you buy the 2 pack? If so, i'd test again to be sure but that def looks like a BFP!!!
> 
> As for me, no sign of AF yet, am now officially late and really don't want to test...last time ended in a CP/MC so I can guess you'd see why I'm hesitant :-( Will give it maybe another 10 days and if still no signs then I may have 2 test or book in with my GP. The ladies in work think i'm preggo as for the last week I've literally been exhausted and tasting random things (like calpol!!) and now this week I have come down with aches and a head cold...am trying not to get my hopes up and just kinda wish AF would come already!
> 
> What OPK's does everyone use? I looked up Wondfo but they seem to be an American thing...what is the best UK alternative?
> 
> Anyway enough about me...hows everyone else doing? Mrs Cedar...def keep us posted, you never know x
> 
> MiBabyhopes - FX you O'd! xx
> 
> I used the basic clear blue ovulation tests, not the digital ones and I found them very easy to use.
> 
> Update on bleeding...it's still going :cry: TMI but its varies between bright red and dark red and is fairly light. I haven't had an AF since 2012 as thats when I came off the combined pill to ttc dd who is now 3 and since then i've been on mini pill which I've have no bleeds on.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be over so we can start ttc again!Click to expand...




fxmummyduck said:


> kpk said:
> 
> 
> Fxmummyduck sounds like ib to me, my af comes in like a wrecking ball.
> 
> Weird update, I think my Linea Nigra is coming in, I got it early in the 1st tri with DS. Ahhhh I am so optimistic this cycle af is going to kill me if she shows. This is my 8th cycle ntnp and the 1st cycle I've really really cared about it.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> Thanks... Hmmm maybe! it hasn't ramped up into af yet so could be! I only ever spot 1 day before af arrives so we shall see. My cervix feels pretty high too, could only just about reach it. The cramps have eased a bit as well.
> 
> Wow that is early for a linear nigra, I barely had one at all last time even at the end. Fingers x for you!Click to expand...




MiBabyHopes said:


> fxmummyduck - that sounds like ib to me but you can never be sure (here's hoping tho) i had ib with both my bfp and that and no af were the only signs i had that i should test.
> 
> MrsCeder - hmm, don't know but i wouldn't count you out yet till it's a steady red flow, another lady on here had some bleeding but wasn't heavy and she ended up being pg (very dark bfp) so here's hoping af is a no show!
> 
> Kpk - that would be really early for your linear nigra, try to stay optimistic but grounded! :thumbup: (that's what i tell myself hehe):haha:

Okay- Here's come's reply #2 LOL- but I can say that I'm glad no one's situation has drastically changed since the previous comments that I posted, or I would be writing a lot of, "sorry for not reading all the way through....." comments now. Haha

MrsCedar- Have you looked in the CB OPK's yet? Im currently using the Older style monitor, but I have a touch screen put up that bought last month, too, "just in case" lol. But I could of swore that CB was a UK based company. A lot of ladies have really good luck with there "less" expensive smiley face OPK reader, but I really like their Monitor's too. It's takes all the guessing out of it and tracks two hormones that work in conjuction with each other for you to actually O, so they are a lot more accurate as well. Plus, with the monitor, bc everyone's level's are different, the longer you are using it, it customizes to YOUR level's and get's more accurate each month, so you don't have to use as many sticks with it, so just one box could last you a while. You can normally find a monitor on eBay for a decent price, even if it is used, they last for a while. But if it were me, those would be the two I would be picking from, either CB digi's, the CB monitor, or the One+Steps.

kpk- That does sound a bit too early for that line to show up, hun. But I am sending lot's of :babydust: your way and keeping everything crossed for you :)

I think I may actually be able to squeeze out some SMU now, so off to do an OSOM. will update after it's developed. They take a while to develop, they aren't like your "normal" pt, so it will be about an hour before I can update you. I can post a pic of the other test though. I think I may have actually got it to show up on camera, you may not be able to see it though if you are on here through a phone.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey amber, nope haven't tested yet going to hold out and see what happens, I'm 9dpo and still had bfns at 10dpo so don't want to waste tests! The wait is killing me though!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Hey amber, nope haven't tested yet going to hold out and see what happens, I'm 9dpo and still had bfns at 10dpo so don't want to waste tests! The wait is killing me though!


I understand that, but I have so many of them, I just can't stop myself. :rofl: I did test this morning and while I was staring it down as the time passes, haha, I could swear I could see something. As it dried it got darker. Now this is DEFINITELY a squinter and I very well maybe seeing things, lol. But here are some pics of it. It's a REALLY sensitive test, like 10dpo, but reported to pic up on less.  I'm 7dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 020 upload1 high contrast.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 020 Original Upload 1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 037 original upload high contrast 3.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6









Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 036 Crappy contrast upload 2.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5









Clungene Lab Test Invert High Contrast 7DPO.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ambertwogood

and one more
 



Attached Files:







Better pic's of the Clungene Lab Test 7DPO 037 Original Upload3.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - first and foremost holy quotes batman!:o:rofl: next pretty sure i o'd the 19th, just waiting for ff to give me cross hairs, and no health issues here. as to past conception both times (first was July 2013 mc at 8weeks, second was Dec 2013 and led to our ds) i was just starting to temp and wasn't actually trying just yet, i had wanted to temp for about two months or so to see what my cycle looked like but ended up pg instead and only knew that i was cuz i had ib about the time af was supposed to show but didn't.
there may be a very very very faint line on the one blue test but not sure, especially the one with the bright light i couldn't see anything.


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Amber - first and foremost holy quotes batman!:o:rofl: next pretty sure i o'd the 19th, just waiting for ff to give me cross hairs, and no health issues here. as to past conception both times (first was July 2013 mc at 8weeks, second was Dec 2013 and led to our ds) i was just starting to temp and wasn't actually trying just yet, i had wanted to temp for about two months or so to see what my cycle looked like but ended up pg instead and only knew that i was cuz i had ib about the time af was supposed to show but didn't.
> there may be a very very very faint line on the one blue test but not sure, especially the one with the bright light i couldn't see anything.

Yes- I agree- "holy quotes" lol :rofl: I didn't want anyone to feel left out bc I had been gone for so long, lol. And yes, that is the test that I am referring to, the top one is a regular 25miu wondfo, the blue one is a lab 10miu test. And that was there as it was developing, so I'm not sure what to think. It defo has a little color to it in person too. Hmmm..... Maybe last night with the pink cm could of been implant? I did have a temp dip this morning, just not all the way down to the cover line.


----------



## ambertwogood

BTW- the OSOM has a very very faint test line on it as well......I'm not going to bother with pics, bc just like the first it's very very light and incredibly dificult to get to show on camera.....But, it's interesting, bc they are both very sensitive tests.....hmmm


----------



## fxmummyduck

Think I see something on the last pics Amber!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Think I see something on the last pics Amber!

Thank you. I think that's probably the best pic of all of them, as in accurately depicting what I am seeing in person. It's the same width as the other line, has color, and is solid from top to bottom, just very very barely there. I'm shocked that you guys can even see what I'm talking about. Maybe, that's a good sign?


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Think I see something on the last pics Amber!
> 
> Thank you. I think that's probably the best pic of all of them, as in accurately depicting what I am seeing in person. It's the same width as the other line, has color, and is solid from top to bottom, just very very barely there. I'm shocked that you guys can even see what I'm talking about. Maybe, that's a good sign?Click to expand...

I'm usually rubbish at seeing lines so must be a good sign!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Think I see something on the last pics Amber!




fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Think I see something on the last pics Amber!
> 
> Thank you. I think that's probably the best pic of all of them, as in accurately depicting what I am seeing in person. It's the same width as the other line, has color, and is solid from top to bottom, just very very barely there. I'm shocked that you guys can even see what I'm talking about. Maybe, that's a good sign?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm usually rubbish at seeing lines so must be a good sign!Click to expand...

That pic was also taken in indirect sunlight, with no filter on the camera, and no kind of altering after I uploaded it onto my PC. It is as close to the real life version of the test that I can possibly get. So Im glad that is the test that ladies are saying they see something on and not the "altered" ones, I'm always overly cautious with test pics of mine that have been altered to get the line to show up. So, I'm "cautiously optimistic" at this point, bc last cycle ended in a CP, and my temps after O are freaking me out a bit, plus the pink CM last night, which has changed to a dark red/brown and white streaked creamy/ewcm. CP is still med/high, closed, and maybe a tad softer then it was yesterday.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - the pink and red/brown in your cm and dip in temp could mean implantation but only time will tell. here's hoping your temps go back up, stay up, go triphasic, and your test line gets darker! :thumbup:


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Amber - the pink and red/brown in your cm and dip in temp could mean implantation but only time will tell. here's hoping your temps go back up, stay up, go triphasic, and your test line gets darker! :thumbup:

That's what I'm hoping for ;) I so wish hcg went up faster!!! It's so hard not to just keep testing :rofl: The pink cm and streaked red/brown cm are gone completely now. So, not really sure what that was about. Hoping it was implantation bleeding. Did you have bad cramps before you got your two IB's?


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh, and btw, I know you're not "supposed to" but I took out all the other tests I dipped this morning as well- tehee :haha::blush: And majority of them appear to have a squinter on them now too.... Hope that's a good thing :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Amber I think I see a line. Good Luck!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Still no af here that I thought this spotting could be, cramping is coming and going. Still not sure what to think! Spotting is still brown too... So hoping this is a good sign but worried af is going to show up &#128546; Just wish I knew already the tww this time has been so much worse than last time ttc!!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> Oh, and btw, I know you're not "supposed to" but I took out all the other tests I dipped this morning as well- tehee :haha::blush: And majority of them appear to have a squinter on them now too.... Hope that's a good thing :shrug:

Really hoping for you!! It all sounds good!!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - not that i remember, i just had like two days of light brown when i wiped and i thought af was coming(cuz it was about the time it was supposed to) but after two days there was nothing so i tested and there were faint lines at first, then they got darker.

Fxmummyduck - well brown is good it means old blood and the fact that it hasn't gotten heavy is good too! :dust:

MrsCeder - any update? did af show that early?

afm: i am currently in the tww, i got my cross hairs like i thought i would! had some bloaty/crampy feelings last night but may have been gas but idk i didn't have much gas to account for that feeling.


----------



## Athenasmommy

So my fiancé and I are ttc #2 and I am going crazy! With our daughter we weren't even officially trying and I was pregnant the first month. We want our kids to be close in age so we started trying almost right after our daughter was born. Last month I got what I think was my period but I'm not so sure anymore. It was 4 days early and on about 3 days. I didn't think anything of it until a week or two later when I started feeling nauseated and having pains that felt EXACTLY like round ligament pains I had with my first. I've been sooooo tired to the point where I have to take naps with my daughter and having a lot of dizzy spells. I did take one of those 88 cent tests from Walmart when if I was pregnant I would be about 5 weeks but it was negative but I still have all of these symptoms. Has anybody had anything like this happen and actually been pregnant? Or do I just have baby fever really bad?! Please help!!!


----------



## MrsCeder

MiBabyHopes said:


> Amber - not that i remember, i just had like two days of light brown when i wiped and i thought af was coming(cuz it was about the time it was supposed to) but after two days there was nothing so i tested and there were faint lines at first, then they got darker.
> 
> Fxmummyduck - well brown is good it means old blood and the fact that it hasn't gotten heavy is good too! :dust:
> 
> MrsCeder - any update? did af show that early?
> 
> afm: i am currently in the tww, i got my cross hairs like i thought i would! had some bloaty/crampy feelings last night but may have been gas but idk i didn't have much gas to account for that feeling.

Yes it did unfortunately, it has been fairly light really but loads of bad cramping :-( Seems to be coming to an end four days after I started spotting


----------



## vagannon

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. It's so nice to be in a group and hear encouraging words and advice. I think I am 4dpo and trying to hold out on testing until af is expected(July 1st). My cycle is normally 28 days and 29 every now and then. Feeling a little crampy today. I didn't have any spotting with my previous pregnancy. How soon did pregnancy symptoms start for you? I don't know if it was all in my head, but with my daughter I was peeing like crazy right away. I've been having the same thing since the day I think I ovulated this time around. I hope it's a good sign. I also feel like my sense of smell it stronger than normal. Sorry if I sound silly. 

Amber- I set an alarm on my phone, but I can be forgetful and sometimes even if I took my pill I don't remember. I'll have to look in to getting of those pill cases. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ambertwogood

vagannon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. It's so nice to be in a group and hear encouraging words and advice. I think I am 4dpo and trying to hold out on testing until af is expected(July 1st). My cycle is normally 28 days and 29 every now and then. Feeling a little crampy today. I didn't have any spotting with my previous pregnancy. How soon did pregnancy symptoms start for you? I don't know if it was all in my head, but with my daughter I was peeing like crazy right away. I've been having the same thing since the day I think I ovulated this time around. I hope it's a good sign. I also feel like my sense of smell it stronger than normal. Sorry if I sound silly.
> 
> Amber- I set an alarm on my phone, but I can be forgetful and sometimes even if I took my pill I don't remember. I'll have to look in to getting of those pill cases. Thanks for the info.

There are also apps on your phone that you can set to continue going off, until you actually take the pill, and then at that point you put it in that you took it, so you know that you did and didn't just hear the alarm and then forget. Some of them can come in real handy. 

AFM- I did an OSOM today with SMU this came up in about 30 mins. Which I've been told that when you are testing super early that it can take a while for the line to come up, but they are about 99.99% evap proof. Don't ask me how, but they say a line is a line, no matter when it shows up. And that if you keep testing, as your hcg rises, that it will pop up quicker and darker. This is what I got at 8dpo. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







8DPO- OSOM's, SurePredict, Calgene, and Comparison's to 7DPO 034 OSOMORIGINALUPLOAD1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10









8DPO- OSOM's, SurePredict, Calgene, and Comparison's to 7DPO 034 OSOMINVERTUPLOAD1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fxmummyduck

Athenasmommy said:


> So my fiancé and I are ttc #2 and I am going crazy! With our daughter we weren't even officially trying and I was pregnant the first month. We want our kids to be close in age so we started trying almost right after our daughter was born. Last month I got what I think was my period but I'm not so sure anymore. It was 4 days early and on about 3 days. I didn't think anything of it until a week or two later when I started feeling nauseated and having pains that felt EXACTLY like round ligament pains I had with my first. I've been sooooo tired to the point where I have to take naps with my daughter and having a lot of dizzy spells. I did take one of those 88 cent tests from Walmart when if I was pregnant I would be about 5 weeks but it was negative but I still have all of these symptoms. Has anybody had anything like this happen and actually been pregnant? Or do I just have baby fever really bad?! Please help!!!

Hi athenasmommy wish I could help you out more, but I'm not sure what to suggest other than keep testing if af doesn't show, and maybe make an appointment with your dr? Good luck!


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> vagannon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. It's so nice to be in a group and hear encouraging words and advice. I think I am 4dpo and trying to hold out on testing until af is expected(July 1st). My cycle is normally 28 days and 29 every now and then. Feeling a little crampy today. I didn't have any spotting with my previous pregnancy. How soon did pregnancy symptoms start for you? I don't know if it was all in my head, but with my daughter I was peeing like crazy right away. I've been having the same thing since the day I think I ovulated this time around. I hope it's a good sign. I also feel like my sense of smell it stronger than normal. Sorry if I sound silly.
> 
> Amber- I set an alarm on my phone, but I can be forgetful and sometimes even if I took my pill I don't remember. I'll have to look in to getting of those pill cases. Thanks for the info.
> 
> There are also apps on your phone that you can set to continue going off, until you actually take the pill, and then at that point you put it in that you took it, so you know that you did and didn't just hear the alarm and then forget. Some of them can come in real handy.
> 
> AFM- I did an OSOM today with SMU this came up in about 30 mins. Which I've been told that when you are testing super early that it can take a while for the line to come up, but they are about 99.99% evap proof. Don't ask me how, but they say a line is a line, no matter when it shows up. And that if you keep testing, as your hcg rises, that it will pop up quicker and darker. This is what I got at 8dpo. What do you ladies think?Click to expand...

I'm not sure I can see anything might just not be showing up in the picture! You're still so early though!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Onto 11dpo, same brown spotting which seems to have eased up a bit. Really bloated last night and cramps still come and go, but you never know could be pms symptoms. Going to order some tests in my online shop today, but want to hold out until Sunday if I can.

Having just moved to the US, which tests do people buy? I'll be getting them from the supermarket, I haven't looked to see what they have yet. Any recommendations?

Edit. Forgot to say sorry about af mrscedar.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Athenasmommy!

Hmm, not sure could just be cuz you are taking care of a little one but like fxmummyduck said if you still feel these symptoms test again and if it's still bfp and you still feel off get an appointment with your dr.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

MrsCeder - sorry to hear af made her show, here's hoping this next cycle is your bfp!

Amber - didn't see it this time, the negative like one had one but could just be where the line was supposed to be. you are still really early and hgh levels double every two days so... keep poas and we'll keep our fx!

Fxmummyduck - i hate that for the most part pg symptoms are the same as af symptoms. as for test in the us, it depends on the store and who you ask, i've done dollar store ones even and gotten bfp but i checked with first response and dr of course!

afm: 4dpo and started having sore boobs yesterday but again can be just hormones, gonna try to mark what i feel but not hope too much cuz too much hope can crush you when af shows.


----------



## MrsCeder

ambertwogood said:


> vagannon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. It's so nice to be in a group and hear encouraging words and advice. I think I am 4dpo and trying to hold out on testing until af is expected(July 1st). My cycle is normally 28 days and 29 every now and then. Feeling a little crampy today. I didn't have any spotting with my previous pregnancy. How soon did pregnancy symptoms start for you? I don't know if it was all in my head, but with my daughter I was peeing like crazy right away. I've been having the same thing since the day I think I ovulated this time around. I hope it's a good sign. I also feel like my sense of smell it stronger than normal. Sorry if I sound silly.
> 
> Amber- I set an alarm on my phone, but I can be forgetful and sometimes even if I took my pill I don't remember. I'll have to look in to getting of those pill cases. Thanks for the info.
> 
> There are also apps on your phone that you can set to continue going off, until you actually take the pill, and then at that point you put it in that you took it, so you know that you did and didn't just hear the alarm and then forget. Some of them can come in real handy.
> 
> AFM- I did an OSOM today with SMU this came up in about 30 mins. Which I've been told that when you are testing super early that it can take a while for the line to come up, but they are about 99.99% evap proof. Don't ask me how, but they say a line is a line, no matter when it shows up. And that if you keep testing, as your hcg rises, that it will pop up quicker and darker. This is what I got at 8dpo. What do you ladies think?Click to expand...

Think I see a v v faint line!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Another day of brown cm, cramps are hurting though. I have some hpts arriving today, I'm 12dpo to test or not to test?!!! I'm so nervous about seeing that bfn &#128577;


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Aww, Fxmummyduck, sorry to hear it's still brown (how many days is it now?) but could still be good sign. when is af due for you? 12dpo isn't a horrible time to test but try to wait as close to af as you can!

afm: boobs are even sorer my ds elbowed me there and can i say oww. other than that nothing much to report for 5dpo.


----------



## fxmummyduck

This will be the 4th or 5th day of this!! Af due 26th, Sunday. So annoying! My tests were out of stock in my delivery so looks like I won't be testing! Probably a good thing I just wait this out.


----------



## ambertwogood

I tested last night and had a fairly decent pink line come up within the time limit, I got one crappy shot of it before my camera died and then when I got it back out to take more pics of it, it had dried and I don't see the line anymore. I just want to throw my hands up and cry. Here are the pics. the first is the one I got before the camera died, which isn't a great pic of it, and the rest are after it dried. I'll post my test from today right after this. 9dpo is what is attached to this post. at night.
 



Attached Files:







9DPO Test that line disappeared on 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 003 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 013 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









9DPO Test that line disappeared on 014 (640x480).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ambertwogood

These are from today with SMU, I'm 10DPO. I can still see a line on the OSOM, but I'm not feeling that great about it, and sometimes I think I can a little something on the surepredicts, and then other times I don't think I see anything. I'm so confused and stressed out over these d*mn maybe lines, I just want to know definitively so I can be excited or prepare for another try. I feel like the OSOM looks a teeny tiny darker then the other ones but to be honest, I really don't know. Let me know what you ladies think. I'm sad.
 



Attached Files:







10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 006 (640x480).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3









10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 018 (640x480).jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5









10DPO OSOM and SUREPREDICT COMPARISON 037 (640x480).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Another day of brown cm, cramps are hurting though. I have some hpts arriving today, I'm 12dpo to test or not to test?!!! I'm so nervous about seeing that bfn &#128577;




MiBabyHopes said:


> Aww, Fxmummyduck, sorry to hear it's still brown (how many days is it now?) but could still be good sign. when is af due for you? 12dpo isn't a horrible time to test but try to wait as close to af as you can!
> 
> afm: boobs are even sorer my ds elbowed me there and can i say oww. other than that nothing much to report for 5dpo.




fxmummyduck said:


> This will be the 4th or 5th day of this!! Af due 26th, Sunday. So annoying! My tests were out of stock in my delivery so looks like I won't be testing! Probably a good thing I just wait this out.

fxmommyduck- I know how you feel. I hate being in this limbo state where it's really still too early to test, but you want to bc you've "heard" of other ladies getting a BFP that early, but scared to death to see no second line, even though you know in the back of your head that you are still not out, and that a negative at this time essentially means nothing at all. Really it's just ridiculous what I am putting myself through by testing every day, praying that a d*mn pink line shows up! It's probably best that your test's didn't arrive today and you aren't doing to yourself, what I have been putting myself through :dohh::hugs:

MiBabyHopes- It seems like you've got a pretty good handle on things and are taking this tww in stride! I wish I was more relaxed about it like you seem to be. I get myself all knotted up and in a tizzy even though I know I'm testing early. It's absurd, really, when I actually think about it. :blush:


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Another day of brown cm, cramps are hurting though. I have some hpts arriving today, I'm 12dpo to test or not to test?!!! I'm so nervous about seeing that bfn &#128577;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Aww, Fxmummyduck, sorry to hear it's still brown (how many days is it now?) but could still be good sign. when is af due for you? 12dpo isn't a horrible time to test but try to wait as close to af as you can!
> 
> afm: boobs are even sorer my ds elbowed me there and can i say oww. other than that nothing much to report for 5dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> This will be the 4th or 5th day of this!! Af due 26th, Sunday. So annoying! My tests were out of stock in my delivery so looks like I won't be testing! Probably a good thing I just wait this out.Click to expand...
> 
> fxmommyduck- I know how you feel. I hate being in this limbo state where it's really still too early to test, but you want to bc you've "heard" of other ladies getting a BFP that early, but scared to death to see no second line, even though you know in the back of your head that you are still not out, and that a negative at this time essentially means nothing at all. Really it's just ridiculous what I am putting myself through by testing every day, praying that a d*mn pink line shows up! It's probably best that your test's didn't arrive today and you aren't doing to yourself, what I have been putting myself through :dohh::hugs:
> 
> MiBabyHopes- It seems like you've got a pretty good handle on things and are taking this tww in stride! I wish I was more relaxed about it like you seem to be. I get myself all knotted up and in a tizzy even though I know I'm testing early. It's absurd, really, when I actually think about it. :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks Amber yes you nailed it!!! Exactly how I feel, but also glad my tests haven't turned up. Was so convinced af had arrived today, we took lo to a museum and I felt a gush all of a sudden so had to run off to the bathroom. But nope, just the same brown cm again, so here we are on day six of this. My cramps were bad this morning too but it's strange how they come and go, usually once I get them they stay until af arrives. I'd normally be eating everything in sight the day before af but I'm not particularly hungry. So does a missed af count the day after its due or if it doesn't show up on the day?

Amber I would leave the tests for a few days and stop torturing yourself!! I know it's so hard though!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - well i'm glad i seem like i'm handling this with stride cuz the wait to o had me a little crazy but i kinda figured at 6 dpo i still have a while to wait before a test would show anything, even if egg and sperm met it may not have implanted yet so no hgh to make hpt pos. that is the main reason i'm ok to wait right now and i've been trying to keep busy so the days go by faster. and i agree with fxmummyduck wait at least a day between testing, hgh doubles by then, fx you get a dark line.

Fxmummyduck - well at least that is one good thing about your tests being out of stock, less temptation to test (maybe). i hope this brown spotting is a good thing for you and you get a bfp out of all this brown hassle. 

afm: 6dpo my boobs are still sore, perhaps a little more even (showers and bras hurt right now) my temp stayed up (yay) well that's all for me just waiting it out and keeping busy.
:dust: to all!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well af arrived this morning &#128546; So fed up especially after 6 days of spotting! Urghh!! That's not normal for me so all in all last month was a very wonky cycle so I'm going to start again with this one and hope it's better!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Well af arrived this morning &#128546; So fed up especially after 6 days of spotting! Urghh!! That's not normal for me so all in all last month was a very wonky cycle so I'm going to start again with this one and hope it's better!

Oh, no! So sorry hun :hugs: It always takes me a couple days to get over the whatever it is I'm feeling (not really sure what word to use for that emotion) when AF does arrive and I realize that another month has passed we still aren't pregnant. It's horrible. But then I pick myself back up and start in with the obsessing again over BDing, temps, and my O date, ever so hopeful that that month will be "the month" all over again. It's as if by the time I'm done bleeding, all the horribleness of a neg cycle again has washed away and I'm right back on the horse ready to go. LOL! Oh and I start obsessing over what we are going to add in this month, keep doing, stop doing, try another BD method, etc, so it's just craziness all around. I feel like I am always obsessing over something, whether it's my temps, waiting to O, BDing on time, my temps again, testing, my temps, etc. It's ridiculous what I put myself through. And I have spent a lot of money this month on testing-urgh. Which means that if I end up with AF instead of a BFP I will have to buy more test bc I've been testing like a lunatic. lol :rofl: Oh gosh, if SO only knew how much I _really_ spent on fertility stuff. lol


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - sorry to hear af bit you in the butt :growlmad: but that is a good attitude to have, starting over with hope!!!!:thumbup:

amber - wow it sounds like you are stressing a lot but at least your always hopeful! lots of :dust: for a bfp this month!

afm: 7dpo and not as sore as yesterday but still sore, my temp did go down but i expect that cuz i get up early on Sundays to go to church (every Sunday on my chart is low, i've noticed this pattern), still just waiting and happy that Sundays are always busy, today flew by!


----------



## ambertwogood

So these are my latest tests, at 12dpo with SMU. I swear I see a line on the pink handled ones. Which are 2 seperate lot's of wondfo's 25mIU and an acumed. I saw these squinters within the time limit, but they got "easier" to see after they dried, so the pic's are of them dry. I don't see anything on the 2 blue handled ones. Have I gone crazy? I have also posted these on this forum that you can use their tools to see the lines easier with all of them are not visible in the same pic, I couldn't get a good shot. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=1&dpo=12 They were all on pages 1-3, but they could be further back by now. Not sure. One of the photo's the top test has a very clear line, even without the tools, but is very clear on invert. Let me know if I've officially lost my mind. lol :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







After Dried 12DPO SMU 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11









After Dried 12DPO SMU 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11









After Dried 12DPO SMU 003 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









After Dried 12DPO SMU 006 (640x480).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









After Dried 12DPO SMU 007 (640x480).jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fxmummyduck

On the second photo, the top pink one there is something catching my eye, but I'm really not sure about the others!


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> fxmummyduck - sorry to hear af bit you in the butt :growlmad: but that is a good attitude to have, starting over with hope!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> amber - wow it sounds like you are stressing a lot but at least your always hopeful! lots of :dust: for a bfp this month!
> 
> afm: 7dpo and not as sore as yesterday but still sore, my temp did go down but i expect that cuz i get up early on Sundays to go to church (every Sunday on my chart is low, i've noticed this pattern), still just waiting and happy that Sundays are always busy, today flew by!

Thanks Mibaby, hope the rest of your wait goes quickly!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - possible line on the second pink from the bottom but not sure, perhaps a faint squinter. :shrug:


----------



## Wills_2

Good morning ladies ( well it is in the UK lol)

Sorry I've not been on for a few days but its been a bit mad. I've been at the hospital with my niece as her birthing partner! She was induced on Friday night and laboured all day Saturday and my great nephew was finally born on Sunday weighing a whopping 8lb 10oz  made me even more broody than before tho wish we'd skipped the labour bit :-0

FXmummyduck - so sorry to hear about AF but atleast now you can get onto a new cycle and hopefully your BFP!

Mibabyhopes - wow you have a lot f self control...am loving the attitude you can have tho as worrying about things can definitely prevent your BFP...will keep everything crossed for you xx

Ambertwogood - I think I see a line on the pink ones but try and hold out a little longer and test again and hopefully get a lovely clear BFP!

AFM - still no signs of AF. AM currently opn CD38! My previous cycles were:
27days
32days
29days
27days
35days
53days (think I missed writing a cycle down in my diary lol)
29days
and i'm currently 38

This appears to be my longest cycle (aside from the one I missed!) Also trhe uncanny thing, me and the girls in work worked out my due date if I do get my BFP and its my dd birthday!!! Whats the chances lol
I'm going to order some tests and then will try and hold out a bit more and do a test. will be devastated if its a BFN after kinda getting my hopes up now x

will let you all know!

babydust to all xx


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Good morning ladies ( well it is in the UK lol)
> 
> Sorry I've not been on for a few days but its been a bit mad. I've been at the hospital with my niece as her birthing partner! She was induced on Friday night and laboured all day Saturday and my great nephew was finally born on Sunday weighing a whopping 8lb 10oz  made me even more broody than before tho wish we'd skipped the labour bit :-0
> 
> FXmummyduck - so sorry to hear about AF but atleast now you can get onto a new cycle and hopefully your BFP!
> 
> Mibabyhopes - wow you have a lot f self control...am loving the attitude you can have tho as worrying about things can definitely prevent your BFP...will keep everything crossed for you xx
> 
> Ambertwogood - I think I see a line on the pink ones but try and hold out a little longer and test again and hopefully get a lovely clear BFP!
> 
> AFM - still no signs of AF. AM currently opn CD38! My previous cycles were:
> 27days
> 32days
> 29days
> 27days
> 35days
> 53days (think I missed writing a cycle down in my diary lol)
> 29days
> and i'm currently 38
> 
> This appears to be my longest cycle (aside from the one I missed!) Also trhe uncanny thing, me and the girls in work worked out my due date if I do get my BFP and its my dd birthday!!! Whats the chances lol
> I'm going to order some tests and then will try and hold out a bit more and do a test. will be devastated if its a BFN after kinda getting my hopes up now x
> 
> will let you all know!
> 
> babydust to all xx

Well, Wills- Welcome back. I really don't have anything too exciting to report, unfortunately, but being their for a birth must of been wonderful! New babies are always a joyous occasion :) So congrats on that! 

Unfortunately I'm still in limbo land. FF had today as my "official" test day, and I'm still just getting those strange super faint squinters, I finally broke this afternoon and did an equate (supposed to be like FRER but it has blue dye, says it's a 25mIU though) and it was starkly negative. That was a huge letdown, and believe me when I say I looked for even the slightest hint of a line. But, no, there was nothing :( I was looking at my chart though and figured up, if the last dip in my temp on 10dpo was actually an implantation dip (don't they say the most common day is dpo9? right? lol) then I wouldn't have a "detectable' level in my system, if it was doubling until next wend. like a week from now??? Are my calculations correct on that? that's with starting with like 1 or 0 and doubling every 48hrs. Anyways, I guess it's within the realm of possibilities. So for now, I'm just going to stop with the testing and see what happens. AF should of arrived today, she didn't so 1 day down. My temps are still up so I guess that's good? :shrug: Honestly I don't know at this point. I just want an answer so I can be happy or move on.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> On the second photo, the top pink one there is something catching my eye, but I'm really not sure about the others!

Thanks, they were so faint, I couldn't get all of them to show in the same photo. I might even be seeing things, lol. I honestly don't know right now. I'm in limbo, so we will see what becomes of it...:coffee:


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> On the second photo, the top pink one there is something catching my eye, but I'm really not sure about the others!
> 
> Thanks, they were so faint, I couldn't get all of them to show in the same photo. I might even be seeing things, lol. I honestly don't know right now. I'm in limbo, so we will see what becomes of it...:coffee:Click to expand...

I really hope you get an answer soon, being in limbo sucks &#128577;


----------



## fxmummyduck

So I'm in need of advice ladies. Our situation has just been changed literally overnight.

So my dhs company has been bought by another company, there are a few changes that come with this notably our benefits/health insurance. We will get a better deal but it won't kick in until August, it also means I'll have to find another Dr.

However we are going back to the UK for a wedding mid July and I'll be away until possibly the third week of August maybe the end of the month. 

So what I'm wondering is would this change and travel stop you from ttc this month? From my calendar my potential missed af would be a few days after the wedding. So I'd only be around 8 weeks traveling back to the US. If I needed any care back home I still have a Dr there and hospitals I know if anything were to happen.

But when I get back I'd have to find a dr straightaway, although with my lo I didn't have anything done until 9 weeks I had a booking with a midwife, and scan plus tests at 12 weeks.

My dh is worried about the journey back, he's leaving before me so I'll be doing it on my own with my lo probably with round the clock nausea if it's like last time.

Arghh I don't know what to do??? I don't want to miss ttc this cycle but I don't want dh to stress and worry about it either.
Help!!


----------



## kpk

Don't let it slow you down fxmummyduck. 

Sorry I've been absent, it's really hard to use this site on my phone lately. Anyway, my update, got my BFP last night. I'm really sick and have just about every symptom x100. Curious if anyone else has noticed things are more pronounced on round 2+? DS never gave me this much trouble.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> So I'm in need of advice ladies. Our situation has just been changed literally overnight.
> 
> So my dhs company has been bought by another company, there are a few changes that come with this notably our benefits/health insurance. We will get a better deal but it won't kick in until August, it also means I'll have to find another Dr.
> 
> However we are going back to the UK for a wedding mid July and I'll be away until possibly the third week of August maybe the end of the month.
> 
> So what I'm wondering is would this change and travel stop you from ttc this month? From my calendar my potential missed af would be a few days after the wedding. So I'd only be around 8 weeks traveling back to the US. If I needed any care back home I still have a Dr there and hospitals I know if anything were to happen.
> 
> But when I get back I'd have to find a dr straightaway, although with my lo I didn't have anything done until 9 weeks I had a booking with a midwife, and scan plus tests at 12 weeks.
> 
> My dh is worried about the journey back, he's leaving before me so I'll be doing it on my own with my lo probably with round the clock nausea if it's like last time.
> 
> Arghh I don't know what to do??? I don't want to miss ttc this cycle but I don't want dh to stress and worry about it either.
> Help!!




kpk said:


> Don't let it slow you down fxmummyduck.
> 
> Sorry I've been absent, it's really hard to use this site on my phone lately. Anyway, my update, got my BFP last night. I'm really sick and have just about every symptom x100. Curious if anyone else has noticed things are more pronounced on round 2+? DS never gave me this much trouble.

If it were me, fxmommyduck, I would proceed with TTC. I wouldn't want to "waste" a whole month esp, if DH was going to be around when I was Oing. But it's also a personal decision. As for probably being nauseous, from what I hear, every pregnancy is different so you can't really rely on what symptoms you had last time around, bc this is a completely different pregnancy and your body may not react the same way. I know none of my best friends pregnancies were the same and she's had 4! You just have to decide what's more important to you, taking advantage of another, or waiting. Although, I doubt that you would have any issues, with the dates your talking about. 


Kpk- AWWW:happydance: Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Congrats Kpk!

i know every pregnancy is different and like amber said her one friend had 4 and each one differed, so who knows! hope you start feeling better once the 1 trimester is over! :thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - huh second person to tell me that i'm patient, i guess i am but i just figure worrying won't help and will definitely hurt so i try to keep busy and not think too much about it (did stress a little with o cuz it was later than usual) glad that you got to see your great nephew come into the world and i think you have tons of patience cuz if i were as many days into my cycle as you i would have tested! what dpo are you?

Amber - not knowing does stink but i think your temps look great and hopefully one of your future tests comes back with a beautiful dark bfp for you!

fxmummyduck - i don't think the traveling would be horrible with ttc, the only thing it will most likely affect is your o if you are traveling during that it could be delayed (as any major change in routine can delay o) but i'd say keep going for it and travel back pg if you do conceive, and you would have to tend to a lo and have nausea anyhow! the dr issue isn't too bad, just find one that takes your insurance and you are comfortable with.

afm: 9dpo boobs are still sore but not as bad as that one day (ouch) and didn't realize this until today but for the past few days i've been waking up hungry and needing to pee really bad, which is unusual for me (especially the hungry thing) but other than that and my temp staying up nothing to report. did go out to eat with my dh and ds for an early birthday dinner, yay!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations kpk!!! Great news!!

Thanks for the advice ladies, I think I'm going to talk to dh about it tonight and see how he feels about it. I think we should carry on ttc but if he doesn't feel right about it this month then not sure what else I can do. Maybe pitch an ntnp approach to him. Anyway I'll see what he says!!

Mibaby you're half way through your wait!!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - most definitely talk to the hubby the decision is totally up to you guys! it'll all work out either way, there will be a bfp for you two in the future (hopefully near future)! :hugs:

amber - i'm surprised no testing today or yesterday! when do you plan to start testing again? here's hoping your line shows! your temps look great tho. :thumbup:

afm: 11dpo still sore, temp stayed high, not really hungry but oh well, gonna test tomorrow in the am and will let you know what comes of it, prob bfn cuz it's only 11 dpo but wanted to try before my bday.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Well bfn like I expected but it's still early.


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> Well bfn like I expected but it's still early.

Yes still very early! You going to leave it a couple of days or wait it out now?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

i figured i'd wait until my test day perhaps the day after my bday too but not sure (i don't want to waste too many tests) i'm hoping that these unusually high temps mean something cuz i never have 98.66 i don't even go to 98.4 on most of my charts :shrug:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so my temp was 98.61 this am and i decided to test for the heck of it and dh and i see a faint line but i'm not gonna freak out and say that it's for sure, i'm gonna wait and test on monday (my ff test day) and see if there is one that day. here are some pics for you all to look at. (all one test)
 



Attached Files:







2016-07-02 10.28.55.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9









100_0430_crop.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









100_0431_crop.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RC86

Hi...I was on this forum when ttc number 1 just back on it now I'm ttc baby number 2. Been trying since March this year.

Good luck to all you ladies trying


----------



## CeriB

I would like to join you ladies &#9786;&#65039; I'm ttc #2, first month ttc in June but BFN after 2 weeks of symptoms that's turned into nothing! We are ntnp at the moment, although I'm tracking o to get the best chance! 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## G x

Hi,I've recently started using this site again after coming off the mini pill around 15/6/16. DH and I had decided to NTNP, but I have since convinced him to TTC as our DS is almost 4. 

I was on depo before TTC #1(DS) and it took 1 year. Really hoping this time round is a little quicker! 

i had AF every month while using mini pill(last AF 1/6/16). So atm I'm currently just awaiting AF so I can begin tracking my cycles. 

I'm hoping to temp, & check CM. 

G x


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> so my temp was 98.61 this am and i decided to test for the heck of it and dh and i see a faint line but i'm not gonna freak out and say that it's for sure, i'm gonna wait and test on monday (my ff test day) and see if there is one that day. here are some pics for you all to look at. (all one test)

Oh wow I can see lines on all those pictures!!! Looking like a bfp to me! Here's hoping they get a bit darker! So excited for you!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Rc86, welcome and good luck trying! Where are you in your cycle at the mo?

Hi Ceri welcome good to have you here!

Hi G, here's hoping your wait is shorter than last time!


----------



## G x

MiBabyHopes said:


> so my temp was 98.61 this am and i decided to test for the heck of it and dh and i see a faint line but i'm not gonna freak out and say that it's for sure, i'm gonna wait and test on monday (my ff test day) and see if there is one that day. here are some pics for you all to look at. (all one test)

Can see the lines on those pics, looking so like your BFP! Can't wait to see your test on Monday. X


----------



## pink80

MiBabyHopes said:


> so my temp was 98.61 this am and i decided to test for the heck of it and dh and i see a faint line but i'm not gonna freak out and say that it's for sure, i'm gonna wait and test on monday (my ff test day) and see if there is one that day. here are some pics for you all to look at. (all one test)

I see those lines! Good luck but I think this might be the start of your bfp :happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so ladies, i'm super excited i got my:happydance: :bfp::happydance: today, there was another faint line on the dollar store one so i double checked with my frer and that line showed up within 30 seconds and i didn't have to squint to see that line! i'm on :cloud9: but still worried about mc cuz we went through one already :blush:
 



Attached Files:







100_0432_crop.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









100_0436_crop.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6









100_0437_crop.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CeriB

Those are very clear lines!! Congrats!! :cloud9:


----------



## G x

MiBabyHopes said:


> so ladies, i'm super excited i got my:happydance: :bfp::happydance: today, there was another faint line on the dollar store one so i double checked with my frer and that line showed up within 30 seconds and i didn't have to squint to see that line! i'm on :cloud9: but still worried about mc cuz we went through one already :blush:

Wow congratulations on your BFP.. Those lines are fab x


----------



## RC86

fxmummyduck said:


> Rc86, welcome and good luck trying! Where are you in your cycle at the mo?
> 
> Hi Ceri welcome good to have you here!
> 
> Hi G, here's hoping your wait is shorter than last time!

I'm not sure. I should of OV last Monday...but I've had a bleed since yesterday. Not heavy so don't know to class it as my period. It's confusing and a bit annoying really :wacko:


----------



## G x

Well AF has arrived for me today, the beginning of a new cycle! I started temping today so fingers X'd this cycle will bring BFP 

G x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations on your bfp mibaby!!! Amazing news!!! This really is turning into a lucky thread!!!


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations to the ladies that have got their BFPs!

Please can I join this thread? I'm feeling really fed up and need some support. We have a 4 year old son that we conceived first month of trying! We're now on cycle 6 of TTC baby number 2. I'm on CD32 but 11dpo. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi kittie! Welcome to the thread, I hope we can give you some support.

I also have a son we conceived first month trying! We just got a bfn last cycle, and because of some annoying circumstances (you can see earlier in the thread) we're going to have to wait a couple of cycles until we can start again.

So down and fed up right now that we can't ttc this cycle.

I'll be sticking around to cheer you all on though!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Where we all at in this cycle?

I'm currently CD 3, AF has been crazy so far extremely heavy/clotty (sorry tmi). Never like this, I'm putting it down to first proper AF since stopping mini pill&#129300;?
I'm temping which is going well & hoping to take this cycle easy, still very unsure as to what my cycle length etc, will be.

G x


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome RC86, CeriB, G x, and KittieB!

(sorry my welcome is a little late but with my bday and holiday i wasn't on here much)

RC86 - good luck ttc this month and at least march isn't too long of a wait. sorry to hear your cycle is being confusing.

CeriB - even with ntnp it's good to track o and temp this way if you don't get pg ntnp and move to ttc you will have a good handle on your cycle!

G x - here's hoping it doesn't take that long this time! and i guess yay af is here (not usual to be happy for that on here but since you were waiting)!

KittieB - we got pg first time too and this time it took a little, so every ttc is different and at least you know you can conceive!


----------



## KittieB

Wow ladies I can't believe this but today this happened 12dpo


----------



## RC86

I'm well confused...my period started on Sunday...2 weeks early. It never progressed much but was too heavy for implantation. It was like a very light period. But it stopped yesterday which was Wednesday and my periods always last at least 7 days. Talk about confused x:wacko:


----------



## RC86

Congrats kittie


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Yay, Kittie! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## CeriB

Congrats kittie! That's a lovely line!! :happydance:


----------



## KittieB

Thank you everyone! It's such a coincidence that yesterday I came on here cause I was feeling really down about TTC and then today I got my BFP!


----------



## G x

Congratulations Kittie :happydance:. 

So many BFP on this thread already.. FX'd it's a lucky thread &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;x


----------



## G x

RC86 said:


> I'm well confused...my period started on Sunday...2 weeks early. It never progressed much but was too heavy for implantation. It was like a very light period. But it stopped yesterday which was Wednesday and my periods always last at least 7 days. Talk about confused x:wacko:

Sorry to hear this RC86, have you been temping this cycle? Do you normally have a reg cycle? 
I was reading about a girl that had spotting/ light AF(she thought) for 4 day then it just stopped, she got BFP 3 days later. 

Sending you baby dust :dust:

G x


----------



## RC86

G x said:


> RC86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm well confused...my period started on Sunday...2 weeks early. It never progressed much but was too heavy for implantation. It was like a very light period. But it stopped yesterday which was Wednesday and my periods always last at least 7 days. Talk about confused x:wacko:
> 
> Sorry to hear this RC86, have you been temping this cycle? Do you normally have a reg cycle?
> I was reading about a girl that had spotting/ light AF(she thought) for 4 day then it just stopped, she got BFP 3 days later.
> 
> Sending you baby dust :dust:
> 
> G xClick to expand...

That would be amazing but I don't want to build my hopes up and be let down. Went through all that while ttc my first. I don't temp, never really understood the temping.

Hopefully this is a lucky group though because loads of you seem to be getting your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## CeriB

Hey all! Hope everyone is ok! I'm new to ttc and I'm trying to work out roughly when I might O. I'm cd8 of a 30 day cycle, so I'm thinking I'll O somewhere in the middle? My app says anytime from Sunday to Saturday! Cd 15 would be Thursday. I know that without temping or opk I'll never know for sure, but does this sound about right?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## G x

CeriB said:


> Hey all! Hope everyone is ok! I'm new to ttc and I'm trying to work out roughly when I might O. I'm cd8 of a 30 day cycle, so I'm thinking I'll O somewhere in the middle? My app says anytime from Sunday to Saturday! Cd 15 would be Thursday. I know that without temping or opk I'll never know for sure, but does this sound about right?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

Hi CeriB, it does sound likely that you would O around that time. But as you said with out temping/opk's you'll not know you've O'v date for sure. Is temping/opk's not something you would consider doing?

Im in same position with regards to when I'll O, im on CD 4 with 1st cycle after being on mini pill, so unsure of my cycle length. I'm currently temping & using an app for O but it's saying CD 20 for O day which seems a long way off!

Baby dust :dust:x


----------



## CeriB

I'd never say never, but not thought too much into it atm. It's only my 2nd cycle so just getting to know the basics. DD was a surprise so haven't done this before. 

Cd 20 does sound like a long way off! Do you have a particularly long cycle? Coming off bc will mess you around I suppose. My friend came off her pill and said they would start trying the next month after she got back to normal but fell pg that month! Very lucky I think.


----------



## G x

No my cycles have always been regular, even on the mini pill 28/30 days( I know a few people on same pill that's never had AF during time they took pill). I though I'd get AF straight after finishing pill but it was almost 3 week later! Thats the reason behind me temping just so I can get a better view of what's happening! I'm not expecting to conceive the first cycle, although it would be amazing x


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Ok, gonna put my two cents into this discussion, I think temping and tracking cervical mucus is the best way to know when you have o'd, opks are a good back up but it is hard sometimes to catch the surge (and frustrating if you are not used to them). If you are not temping and checking cervical mucus look into it cuz those are two of your most important clues to fertility. If you need help tracking i suggest using fertility friend as they help you chart and you can look up articles about different fertility stuff. it also has an app if you have a smart phone and is free to use. (plus tons of ladies on here use it and they can help you too and it's pretty accurate, not 100% but what is!) :thumbup: hope this is helpful!

Oh and i have pretty regular cycles too (28-32 days) but since starting to track my temp and cm i've noticed that i tend to o later than i thought! (this last month o was cd 19!)


----------



## CeriB

I have noticed the increase in CM in the middle of my cycle, which was cd13-16 last cycle. Usually lasts around 3-4 days which I guess is my most fertile/O time. If I'm still ttc in a few months I'll definitely look into temping - thanks for the dets :flower:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

CeriB said:


> I have noticed the increase in CM in the middle of my cycle, which was cd13-16 last cycle. Usually lasts around 3-4 days which I guess is my most fertile/O time. If I'm still ttc in a few months I'll definitely look into temping - thanks for the dets :flower:

usually you o on the last day of fertile cm but i would start bding as soon as you see fertile cm especially ewcm! good luck :thumbup:


----------



## CeriB

Soooooooo....... CD10 and I have a bladder infection! &#128563; :cry: that puts an end to my weekend BDing!

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## G x

CeriB said:


> Soooooooo....... CD10 and I have a bladder infection! &#128563; :cry: that puts an end to my weekend BDing!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok!

Ohh no &#128543;, are you due to O over the weekend? Hopefully you've caught it quick & a good anti bi will clear it up soon for you x


----------



## CeriB

Think I'll O around wed:thurs so got a few days. Just sucks! I'm in pain and can't bear to wee! :cry: got anti biotics so fx!


----------



## G x

CeriB said:


> Think I'll O around wed:thurs so got a few days. Just sucks! I'm in pain and can't bear to wee! :cry: got anti biotics so fx!

Defo FX for you hun, hopefully the anti b's kick in & you still in with chance this month x


----------



## Mummafrog

Heya! I've been looking for the ttc n2 thread and here it is :D

I have a beautiful dd who has just turned 2, she is obsessed with babies hehe. We conceived her after about 4 cycles of ntnp as I recall so it was very chilled. Me and hubby again let nature take its course this cycle and I'm now 10dpo fingers crossed! But we have decided to actively ttc from next cycle so even if I'm not this time that will be nice :) (for about one cycle ;p).

Symptoms so far: feeling quite crampy, I thought I was going to come on but nothing yet. I have had a few headaches the last two days regardless of drinking lots. My nipples feel quite sore and I actually squeezed a little bit of milk out of one quite randomly (sorry tmi) which surprised me! Stopped breastfeeding about six months ago now. But I'm also irritable and my cervix is lowering and opening so I'm not optimistic :/

Congratulations for the bfps :D 

I'm sorry CeriB that's so annoying and uncomfortable, I hope it clears up quickly x


----------



## CeriB

Thanks mumma! I've had antibiotics and it seems to have worked! I'm due to O mid week so fx it doesn't come back!

Good luck for you! When do you think you'll test?


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh great, get BDing soon then hehe, maybe Monday? :p 

Me and OH have decided to test on Tuesday together which is the day af has usually shown by (lp 10-12 days). OH feels quite strongly that early testing upsets him so now we're actively ttc I'm trying to hold off for him. I don't mind, it does stress me out a lot too. When do you usually test? X


----------



## CeriB

I tested at 8do last month &#9786;&#65039; I was a bit too eager! I'm going to try and wait until at least 12dpo this month.


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies, 

Been gone for a while again haven't I LOL Just had a really busy fortnight and have managed to get on the net tonight for the 1st time in 2 weeks!

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to MiBaby and Kittie B on your BFP's....please send some fertile thoughts my way :winkwink:

Quick update on me.....:witch: finally arrived today :nope: but am taking the positive that I can now start temping and doing OPK's and hopefully get my O date nailed and then a BFP soon ha ha
Am thinking this cycle may have been messed up as I started taking conception tabs half way through my cycle and my friend says this can sometimes delay AF. Have now bought a new box so will take from the morning.

FXmummy....Have you decided to stop TTC until after the wedding or will you just NTNP?

Not really much else for me to say so i'll leave you all for now but i'm sure i'll have some questions soon enough relating to temping and OPK's :flower: xx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Mummafrog!

Here's hoping that your symptoms lead to a bfp!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

CeriB - glad to hear the antibiotics are helping! :happydance: hopefully you can get some bding in when you think you are oing!

Wills - sorry to hear the witch got you! :growlmad: here's hoping next cycle is a bfp! and temping and opks can help you determine when o is coming! i also suggest to check cm :thumbup:

afm: mainly just tired like all the time but to be expected between being pg and having an almost 2 year old. i think things are going well, no real way to tell right now. dr appointment is set, so not i have to wait and wait and try not to eat stuff i shouldn't (i did have lunch meat yesterday but only cuz i forgot! oh well not too bad in small portions and not all the time)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi mummafrog good to see you in the thread! Hope this is a good cycle for you!

Hi wills sorry you've been so busy!
Yeh unfortunately dh is really worried about ttc with all the travel going on especially as I'd be on my own, and he really wants me to have a dr sorted for when we're back which I do agree with. It's just so hard, my opk was positive 2days ago so it was horrible going back to not trying &#128546; Roll on September please!!! That feels so far away &#128542;


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks lovelies <3 I'm feeling a lot of symptoms but for some reason it's just making me sad because I've convinced myself I'm not pregnant as usual and I'll get the usual crap feeling of all the symptoms being 'normal' and feeling silly. Meh. I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about it so I think I need to test this evening so if it's negative at least I'll sleep properly.
Sorry this is such a down hearted post and it's silly because it's 11dpo and I'm feeling good things. Anyways I will update when I've poas I promise x

Wills - sorry about af, I'm glad you've found a positive spin for yourself, that's important in this rollercoaster :)

Mibaby- I'm not surprised you're tired yes, bless you. My dd is 2 as well :) I really wouldn't worry about the lunch meat darling. Will you be having an early scan? I want one this time I think!

I'm sorry you have to wait mummyduck that's so painful but I'm glad you and oh agree, that makes it easier. Getting married soon?? That's so exciting :D


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks mummafrog, yeh it is but I know he's right and we really want to enjoy this pregnancy particularly as it might be our last. So if we have to wait then so be it! I've had my July cycle now so really it will only feel like we've skipped 2 cycles the next one in August then we'll be back to it!

I keep reminding myself to be thankful and grateful we can even pick and choose when we try, by best friend is going through Ivf starting her injections today and it will take to nearly September to put her embie back in. So if she can be patient I should have no worries.

It's my sil getting married! But will be good to go home and see all the family! We fly on Saturday &#128512;


----------



## Mummafrog

Update:
11dpo - I'm still getting really strong cramping/pelvic pain, it's getting worse and feels quite unusual and my breasts are sore, but I tested on a couple of cheapies tonight and there was maybe a faint line on the ic and nothing on the asda own brand or whatever it was so I haven't got much hope :cry:I feel calmer for testing now though, come what may :coffee:


----------



## StephyB

MiBabyHopes said:


> so ladies, i'm super excited i got my:happydance: :bfp::happydance: today, there was another faint line on the dollar store one so i double checked with my frer and that line showed up within 30 seconds and i didn't have to squint to see that line! i'm on :cloud9: but still worried about mc cuz we went through one already :blush:

I've been taking a break and not online. Just saw this post and had to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambertwogood

Wow!!! This really is turning out to be a "lucky" thread!!!! But we probably all could of seen that coming, esp since we already have one child and a lot of us got pregnant very quickly the first go round! I am not one of them, but I do have a good feeling about this time. My cycle's have NEVER been normal, and I was finally diagnosed with endometriosis about a year before conceiving Emma, so she was a complete surprise. After ten yrs of NTNP in which 2-3 yrs of that was actively TTCing, so we were quite shocked to realize I was pregnant after accepting the fact that we were sterile and were planning on a life with no children!!!! 
But I have a lot of hope and excitement this time around bc unlike pre pregnancy, PP my cycles have been completely normal, and I am Oing,so now it's getting one of his swimmers to meet with my egg!!!

So on one of the other threads I'm part of, the topic had come up about Psychic readings and ferilty and such, and I believe in that sort of thing, and happen to have a few 'gifts' of my own, but I really wanted to get a few of them done while I'm waiting to O to help pass the time. But when I tried to do some searches on here for recommendations to psychic's to use (like looking for threads were a lady/ladies all got a reading and it actually ended up being correct) I couldn't find much of anything, and the one lady that I did manage to find that I really wanted to get a reading from bc I read like 7 ladies that she predicted everything exactly right!!! no joke, isn't doing pregnancy related readings anymore!!! It was highly disappointing, bc I was really stoked to have found one that seemed to be the "real deal". So I found this lady- https://www.psychicstarreadings.com/catalogue/index.php and of course on her FB and reviews on her site, they are all rave, but I don't put any stock into those bc they have the ability to be filtered heavily and hand picked, so I don't know what to expect as far as her accuracy rate and whether she really has "true" abilities, and bc of that I decided to just get the cheap, ask one question, get a short answer reading and asked about me conceiving and my relationship issue's at this time. I'm really stoked to get my email back and hoping that someone has heard of this lady before and/or have had or know someone who got a reading from her that came out to be true!!! 

Does anyone have any recommendations for me for a psychic that is affordable and actually had REAL abilities so I'm not just throwing my money in the toilet ;) 

SO CONGRATULATIONS on the BFP's that have happened since I've been on a break from this thread for a little while :( Couldn't be any more happy for you ladies though!!! :wohoo: And here is to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you all and at least small moments of sanity and romance throughout the next 18-35yrs :wacko: LOL


----------



## ambertwogood

And as for me, I couldn't be anymore confused this cycle. I am using LH Strips, a CBFM, a CBAFM, FF, Temping, and Charting everything under the sun, lol. I O'd on CD 16 last cycle and had been getting High readings from CD9 until CD 14 then CD15/16 were Peaks and I did O (confirmed with temps) on the 16th CD. I'm still getting Lows on my monitors, although I haven't checked what my FMU result was yet. I decided since I had both models of the monitors that I would do FMU in and Advanced one and my SMU in the older one, just to have my bases covered, plus checking in between with my wonfo's just in case. 

So the other thing that is confusing me and concerning me this cycle is that last month my pre O temps were low, like in the 96's. This month, even though they are better temps for developing a healthy viable egg, in the 97's (except this morning which was a 96 point something.....lol. ) I don't understand why there is such a big difference in my temp ranges from cycle to cycle. I am still only recording pre O temps right now, so I have no idea about whether my post O temps will be dif. as well, which they were in a good "viable" range last month so I hope they stay around the same fx'd. I just don't know what's going on. Do any of you ladies that are temping find that your temp ranges pre and post O change from cycle to cycle or do they stay in about the ranges from cycle to cycle? I had read that low pre O temps can be indicative of thyroid problems ( normally hypo for lower ranges and hyper for higher then "normal") AND I am at VERY high risk for hypothyroidism and thyroid cancer, but I just had my doctor run a full panel on me, last month and all came back fine, so I'm not sure what to think about it.....hmmmm. Anyone have any insight about any of it?

We are doing the SMEP/FF perfect 5 this cycle ( kind of mixture of the two, but they are really similar so it's easy to combine them ;) ) Also using softcups after Bding and Preseed, and I'm taking prenatals, EPO pre O, and Berry Omega's this cycle, but I'm thinking of adding in some CoQ10 and some other's I've been researching. Are any of you taking any vit/herbs/supp.'s and do you think it's helpful or did you use certain things for your last conception that you think helped you conceive? Would love to hear everyone's thought :) :flower:


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies, 

just checking in to see how everyone is getting on!

FXmummy - September will be here before you know it. enjoy the next few weeks off from the am I, aren't I pregnant......and just relax!

MiBaby - I have to be honest I have no idea how to check my CM! pointers gratefully received.

Amber - I am wishing you all the luck in the world! I really hope you get your 2nd BFP soon. As this seems to be a lucky thread who knows, maybe it will rub off on us lol I too believe in psychics and am due to see one in a few weeks. I've seen her before so know she is brilliant! I did however check out that website you posted above and bought a reading! Will let you know what I think of it once it comes through.

Hope everyone stays happy and healthy 

Baby dust :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Wills_2

oh and Amber, I'm talking Pregnacare conception tabs and watching my calories to help TTC but that's it! x


----------



## DoubleLines

Hi, is it ok to join you all? :flower:

I have an almost 18 month old daughter (conceived the first try) so the unknown for TTC #2 is quickly becoming consuming! 

I'm on CD1, AF arrived today (BOOO!) but last cycle my dh and my work schedules were so opposite we only bed 5 and 6 days before O and then days after. Definitely planning on trying closer to O time (maybe every other day?) this month. As much as the TWW felt so slow, I'm already impatient for AF to be done with!


----------



## Wills_2

Hi DoubleLines and welcome to the thread 

sending :dust: your way. Good luck xx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome DoubleLines!

We all know how you feel ttc can become very life consuming! here's hoping your schedules and o timing work out better this cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - wow you are doing a lot of stuff! fx it all helps you conceive #2! i took prenatals for a few months before hand but no other suppliments i don't even know some of what you listed. as to psychics, no clue, sorry!

Wills - cm isn't too hard to check, ff has info on there about different ways to check, for me i mainly just looked when i wiped but i did check sometimes with a clean finger (but still on the outside), some check it by actually going in and they check cp too (not only do i not want to go in, checking cp is way too confusing for me and so easy to misread). The ewcm is really easy to see on toilet paper tho!

afm: tired all day long and today my boobs decided that any pressure/touch is going to make them super sore! not really much to report here, just waiting to see the nurse on the 20th and the ob next month on the 11th (hoping to hear or see heartbeat this appointment)


----------



## CeriB

Good morning ladies :flower: I hope everyone is well and getting along nicely. I have finally approached O and I'm in my fertile window! :happy dance: however, a few days ago I had a three course of antibiotics for a bladder infection and I'm wondering if this has delayed O? Any ideas? I'm usually full (tmi) of EWCM around this time and I had a bit yesterday but none today. I'm not temping so I don't know exactly when O is due but it will be mid/end of this week. I am BDing eod just in case! Tx!


----------



## Wills_2

MiBaby - will have a little time on FF this evening around checking CM and see what I think...its not something I've done or even considered before!

Ceri - think i'm the last person on here to be able to help...not done much research passed OPK's lol but hoping someone can help. :dust: to you anyway xxx


----------



## Mummafrog

Ceri - From the knowledge I have antibiotics are pretty disruptive and heavy on the body in general, it may or may not delay ov because time of ov is very sensitive (can be influenced by stress etc), are you doing OPK's? They should at least let you know when abouts eggy will be released. I think it's possible that you could ov but the antibiotics have taken away some of your ewcm because it lowers the body's activity a bit, you could consider picking up some 'preseed' or a similar product for this cycle which works the same as ewcm in the sense of giving the spermies something nice to swim through! :haha:

AFM - Still no af! Day 13.. (LP 11-12 days usually) still occassional weird cramping/pelvic pain/backpain that can be quite intense. Cervix is in a good position, boobs just a little tender. And I thought that our local shopping centre smelt like one of those gross camping porta loos? What? And I MIGHT have just got a squinter on a frer... :shrug: I'm getting a little excited :dohh: I'm still determined to assume AF will be here any minute though, to stop the crushing feeling when I see red. Also I'd be worried about getting a positive this late.. like I'm getting scared of the other things like ectopic, but I'll see what happens over the next day or two I guess :coffee: Sorry, that was long.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Ceri - lots of things can disrupt o, sickness and meds def can, not sure what affect antibiotics have on it but could be reason for delayed o or less ewcm like mummafrog said.

Wills - def check out the ff articles they have loads of info about lots of different fertility topics (i did the free 20 lesson course on fertility, some stuff i already knew and some i didn't but still good info!)

Mummafrog - i'm so hoping it's a bfp for you and i really want to see these tests! if you have pics can you post them? (sorry if i'm too nosy but i'm super excited for! what you have described symptomwise sounds good) oh and i got my bfp for definite on 14 dpo so...

afm: still tired but not too bad, not many symptoms but that happened with my lo too, it was a pretty symptom free pregnancy. i remember being tired, having heartburn, my hip hurt from month 7 or 8 on while sleeping, some constipation late in (like month 8/9), and a little sore boobs. if i remember anything else i'll add it.


----------



## CeriB

Thanks mumma and mibaby! I'm not use OPKs at the moment so it's all a bit guess work anyway. My body is pretty much like clockwork though so I should be Oing about now. BD last night for good measure!

Mumma - it all sounds good but I get not wanting to get ur hopes up. Good luck though! I'm with mibabyhopes - I like a good test pic!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe definitely not nosy Mibaby! :haha: I can't upload it though :cry: sorry, the file is too large and if I make the file smaller you probably couldn't see anything. No bleeding today, not much cramping either. Maybe I just ovulated much later than I thought..? My luteal phases are rarely more than 11 days :shrug: or maybe all the cramping and pelvic pain from 9-11dpo was implantation so I'm still too early to test? Gah it's a nightmare :dohh: we're going away for a couple of nights and I'm going to make oh stop me taking tests, I'll take one when we get back sat night/sun morning if I haven't come on by then. Thanks for your support ladies <3


----------



## AM85

Hi, we're ttc #2 also!! Just got my implant out on Monday so no idea when fertility will return! Soon hopefully. my 1st will be 5 this year!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome AM85!

This is one situation where we will hope af shows! :haha: hope you can start tracking your cycles and ttc soon!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Mummafrog I had the same problem at first but if you crop the photo to like just the test feild it will be small enough to post and still have a good view of what u want to show, hope that helps!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh yes here we go, they really are squinters, I think I'm late to produce hcg.. now two days late for af, my luteal phase is often short if anything. But you had quite slow hcg on the tests didn't you Mibaby? Maybe I implanted late.. I'm going to leave it two days and test again :coffee: I really don't feel like af is coming but I don't feel any hope really either :shrug: I guess I'm scared to be hopeful till I get a line x
 



Attached Files:







20160714_153034.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8









20160714_153000.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mummafrog

Welcome AM85 :) I hope your cycles return quickly so you can make a sibling bub for your 1st! <3

CeriB glad you got some BDing in :D couple more times this week and you'll have a good cover? ;p


----------



## ambertwogood

Mummafrog said:


> Ahh yes here we go, they really are squinters, I think I'm late to produce hcg.. now two days late for af, my luteal phase is often short if anything. But you had quite slow hcg on the tests didn't you Mibaby? Maybe I implanted late.. I'm going to leave it two days and test again :coffee: I really don't feel like af is coming but I don't feel any hope really either :shrug: I guess I'm scared to be hopeful till I get a line x

Can you remove the strip from the case please and I'll do some tweaking for you? I hate those type tests that allow moisture inside and obscure the window so you can't really see anything and it makes a reflection as well anyways....


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> just checking in to see how everyone is getting on!
> 
> FXmummy - September will be here before you know it. enjoy the next few weeks off from the am I, aren't I pregnant......and just relax!
> 
> MiBaby - I have to be honest I have no idea how to check my CM! pointers gratefully received.
> 
> Amber - I am wishing you all the luck in the world! I really hope you get your 2nd BFP soon. As this seems to be a lucky thread who knows, maybe it will rub off on us lol I too believe in psychics and am due to see one in a few weeks. I've seen her before so know she is brilliant! I did however check out that website you posted above and bought a reading! Will let you know what I think of it once it comes through.
> 
> Hope everyone stays happy and healthy
> 
> Baby dust :dust: to all xxx




MiBabyHopes said:


> Amber - wow you are doing a lot of stuff! fx it all helps you conceive #2! i took prenatals for a few months before hand but no other suppliments i don't even know some of what you listed. as to psychics, no clue, sorry!
> 
> Wills - cm isn't too hard to check, ff has info on there about different ways to check, for me i mainly just looked when i wiped but i did check sometimes with a clean finger (but still on the outside), some check it by actually going in and they check cp too (not only do i not want to go in, checking cp is way too confusing for me and so easy to misread). The ewcm is really easy to see on toilet paper tho!
> 
> afm: tired all day long and today my boobs decided that any pressure/touch is going to make them super sore! not really much to report here, just waiting to see the nurse on the 20th and the ob next month on the 11th (hoping to hear or see heartbeat this appointment)




CeriB said:


> Good morning ladies :flower: I hope everyone is well and getting along nicely. I have finally approached O and I'm in my fertile window! :happy dance: however, a few days ago I had a three course of antibiotics for a bladder infection and I'm wondering if this has delayed O? Any ideas? I'm usually full (tmi) of EWCM around this time and I had a bit yesterday but none today. I'm not temping so I don't know exactly when O is due but it will be mid/end of this week. I am BDing eod just in case! Tx!




Wills_2 said:


> MiBaby - will have a little time on FF this evening around checking CM and see what I think...its not something I've done or even considered before!
> 
> Ceri - think i'm the last person on here to be able to help...not done much research passed OPK's lol but hoping someone can help. :dust: to you anyway xxx

Wills- So I went a little nuts on the psychics....:blush: Spent entirely too much money, and did what I said I wasn't going to do with the "hotlines" they just suck you right in though. I paid for a pregnancy reading from a women in AU who is supposed to be like REALLY GOOD, I've read through all her reviews after being referred to her and she seems amazing and her pregnancy reading is only 19.11us/25AU so not too bad. I did it. Just waiting now. Also paid for one on the site that I put up, but looking to get it refunded and changed to another one with a fertility spell included. Yes, I'm "into" that as well. And I paid for an email reading from another lady that is supposed to very good as well, through several correct readings I saw on her actually. So I'm waiting. The one's I already have my answers on, said nov/dec but they were not very good and I could tell they were fishing and dodging answering direct questions (the hotline ones) so I'm not putting much stock into it as it's much longer then I want to wait anyways :dohh::nope: LOL

MiBabyHopes (I actually almost type that as Boobyhopes LMAO :rofl: haha) EPO is Evening Primrose Oil- You take it from AF until O then stop it, it helps with fertile CM and yes it does work, bc as soon as I started taking it I noticed that my CM was starting to look more EW earlier and mixed with the other CM types, so it does do something. But we use preseed as well, with softcups, which would be similar to cervical capping which has high rates of success (actually higher then IUI) and doctors USED to do it before IUI was invented. www.storkotc.com actually has a pretty neat product no rx required that takes the dr's out of trying when it starts not happening and they have high success, but softcups are similar in the approach and are way cheaper! ;) The Omega's help with Uterine Lining and implant. But I'm actually fixing to add a lot of other supplements to the regimen, and some to SO's just to get us healthier and more ready for a baby :happydance:

AS for the CP and CM checking- EVERYONE check out this website bc it is very informative and actually doing a cp cm check is VERY helpful with the whole picture of your fertility and cycle and help you conceive or tell you if their is an issue, so it's worth figuring out! https://beautifulcervix.com/ AND you can buy a little kit to get to know yours so it's NOT confusing and you know exactly what you are feeling for : https://beautifulcervix.com/see-your-own-beautiful-cervix/ (email them if you can't afford it, bc they do a sliding scale so you can get a kit, and they will let you just get the speculum at discount if you already have all the other stuff, which most of us do as it's just a mirror, flashlight, and some lube ;) ) I recommend this to all. It really does tell you a lot about your fertility and helps with the bigger picture. Plus with my 1st pregnancy, checking my CP was how I knew I was pregnant before even taking a test (but I was 7 wks already)


----------



## ambertwogood

OH and BTW anyone interested in the stork product, they have a buy one get one 50% off coupon right now for use at CVS. So that helps with the price. It's actually pretty neat and if you look it up on youtube they explain to you exactly how it works.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Maybe Mummafrog but like Amber I don't like the condensation on the inside, it obscures the lines. Fx you test again when you are ready and the line will be so evident that you can't mistake it for anything other than yes!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe sorry amber and Mibaby but you shall have to wait now till Saturday night or Sunday morning for any more tests ;) fingers crossed you don't have to squint for me by then. No period, don't even feel like it's coming, I have ovulated really late in the past but I get ewcm, horny and then bad pain and I had that on the 28th-29th and definitely didn't have it again. Wish I'd known to use an opk. Oh well, we'll see what happens.. not like I'm losing my mind or anything


----------



## ambertwogood

Mummafrog said:


> Hehe sorry amber and Mibaby but you shall have to wait now till Saturday night or Sunday morning for any more tests ;) fingers crossed you don't have to squint for me by then. No period, don't even feel like it's coming, I have ovulated really late in the past but I get ewcm, horny and then bad pain and I had that on the 28th-29th and definitely didn't have it again. Wish I'd known to use an opk. Oh well, we'll see what happens.. not like I'm losing my mind or anything

I wish I could take such a laid back approach to this, lol. I have everything known to man that has anything to do with fertility and now I'm even dabbling into the psychic's and their "spell work" lol. I am officially OBSESSED. :blush: But seriously. I don't know how you are even waiting two day's to test again, I would be serial testing if I had seen a squinter on something, hoping that it all the sudden would show darker, lol. And yes, temping along with OPK's are a very great way to get a really good picture as to what's going on, but let's hope that you don't even have to worry about that and are a next baby lottery winner on this thread and get crowned with a BFP here soon :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

Believe me I have been where you are hunny, I don't feel laid back at all, I'm just tired of the crushing pain of negatives so I made hubby force me to leave the house for our weekend away without any tests so that hopefully either my period would come or I'd get a positive by the time I get back :( after months of ttc and a chemical this approach is helping me go with it and calm down. It really doesn't feel like my period is going to come so here's hoping...

Where are you in your cycle amber? Sorry I can't look at the charts on my phone.


----------



## Mummafrog

When I said I wish I'd known to use opks I just meant we weren't planning to actively try this month but couldn't help it and ended up in the tww. We're going to actively try from now if my period comes x


----------



## ambertwogood

Mummafrog said:


> When I said I wish I'd known to use opks I just meant we weren't planning to actively try this month but couldn't help it and ended up in the tww. We're going to actively try from now if my period comes x

Okay, gotcha. ;) We are one our 2nd cycle after a chemical, so I get it. I just can't stop the obsessing, but now I'm obsessing over my temps. If I count a high temp I had three days ago them maybe I O'd and I have a luteal deficiency and if I don't count it bc I shouldn't then I haven't O'd yet and I'm late on Oing, and we haven't BD'd enough. It took a significant dip this morning, wish you could look at the chart to see what I'm talking about. Everything has been "off" with this cycle. My temps are higher pre O (which according to my research is actually a good thing, but still different) it took way longer for my monitor(s) (yes I'm using two which means twice the sticks, I'm insane) to give me a high, and I've passed when I got my peaks last time, so Im freaking out about that. I'm fixing to go do my FMU monitor now. So we shall see what become's of it.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ooh I have been able to see the chart now! I see the two confusing dips that you're talking about.. do you mean your luteal phase would be too long if you ov'd on cd13? Do you use opks and get ewcm etc as well? Having ov pain can be so bad but it is quite helpful xD tbh it's often the weird cycles that end up as a bfp, that's what my friend who's had 8 pregnancies says haha, so I'm keeping everything crossed that you catch eggy. Have you not been able to bd again? :/ let us know when you get your psychic readings back, that's exciting :) I'm sorry it's confusing and you can't just settle into the tww. Not that you ever really settle... but you know...


----------



## CeriB

Morning ladies! I'm pretty sure I Oed somewhere between wed/fri so I am within the TWW. Yeay! 2 weeks of symptom spotting and confusion! Not my favourite time! Anyone else in TWW?


----------



## Wills_2

Morning Ladies hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Welcome AM85 :thumbup: hoping AF comes for you soon so you can get started!

Amber - I had a reply from that lady you posted and she said she will be reading for me today so once it comes through I'll let you know what it says...all she asked for is if I'm currently TTC (didn't ask how long I'd been trying) and did I have any children already so I haven't given her much info and will be interested in what she comes up with. I fully understand what you mean about it becoming obsessive though...especially when all around me people are finding out they are PG :growlmad: gets me so frustrated when I know we are ready for another. Also slightly more worrying is that I'll be 31 in October and they tell you all the risks increase as you get older - does anyone believe this?

CeriB - FX you get a :BFP: at the end of the TTW

MiBaby - I plan to spend a little time on FF today so will look for those lessons you mentioned as I really have no idea when it comes to CP and CM!

AFM: I'm currently on CD7... when do you all start usings OPK's? My CBFM shows I should start from day 9 but I'm also going to use IC OPK's and see if they correspond to each other! Have also been temping - does it look "normal" to you ladies so far?

Will log on a bit later and see how you ladies are all doing and will update you once I have my reading!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## ambertwogood

Mummafrog said:


> Ooh I have been able to see the chart now! I see the two confusing dips that you're talking about.. do you mean your luteal phase would be too long if you ov'd on cd13? Do you use opks and get ewcm etc as well? Having ov pain can be so bad but it is quite helpful xD tbh it's often the weird cycles that end up as a bfp, that's what my friend who's had 8 pregnancies says haha, so I'm keeping everything crossed that you catch eggy. Have you not been able to bd again? :/ let us know when you get your psychic readings back, that's exciting :) I'm sorry it's confusing and you can't just settle into the tww. Not that you ever really settle... but you know...

Honestly, I don't think I've O'd yet, but I'm not sure. If I count the temp on CD 14 then I guess it's possible that I've O'd, but then that would mean that my post O temps are REALLY low, which would be indicative of low progesterone, and that is needed for a viable pregnancy, it's what causes the temp shift and the warming it vital for a pregnancy to be sustainable. I've been doing the ClearBlue Advanced Fertility Monitor with my FMU, the my older model ClearBlue Fertility Monitor with SMU (bc my LH surges are normally in the afternoon and I have a crap ton of sticks so I figured it couldn't hurt, plus I wanted to see if they would give me the same readings even with different timed US's. ) I've also been doing a crap ton of Wondfo LH strips, which pick up surges (well they have before) and they have gotten darker then lighter then darker but no actual positives yet. My CP went HSO a few day's ago, and I started getting EWCM lot's of it and it's really white which is also weird, bc it's normally clear or with minimal white streaking. which is all things that happen leading up to my O's but I still haven't got a peak on the monitors or a + Wondfo, and I'm past when I got my Peak last month.


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Morning Ladies hope everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> Welcome AM85 :thumbup: hoping AF comes for you soon so you can get started!
> 
> Amber - I had a reply from that lady you posted and she said she will be reading for me today so once it comes through I'll let you know what it says...all she asked for is if I'm currently TTC (didn't ask how long I'd been trying) and did I have any children already so I haven't given her much info and will be interested in what she comes up with. I fully understand what you mean about it becoming obsessive though...especially when all around me people are finding out they are PG :growlmad: gets me so frustrated when I know we are ready for another. Also slightly more worrying is that I'll be 31 in October and they tell you all the risks increase as you get older - does anyone believe this?
> 
> CeriB - FX you get a :BFP: at the end of the TTW
> 
> MiBaby - I plan to spend a little time on FF today so will look for those lessons you mentioned as I really have no idea when it comes to CP and CM!
> 
> AFM: I'm currently on CD7... when do you all start usings OPK's? My CBFM shows I should start from day 9 but I'm also going to use IC OPK's and see if they correspond to each other! Have also been temping - does it look "normal" to you ladies so far?
> 
> Will log on a bit later and see how you ladies are all doing and will update you once I have my reading!
> 
> :dust: to all xx


Wills- Yes, I totally get it. I'm 29, will be 30 next yr and am completely worried about my impending downsliding fertility. They say that at 30 it's all downhill from there, and at 35 it's even worse, then at 40, the risk of having a down syndrome baby is so high. I have always said that if I didn't have babies by 30 I just wouldn't. That was back when I thought I couldn't conceive. Surprise, at 27 I got pregnant and turned 28 a few weeks later. I'm now 29. Ugh. It's like this :wohoo: but without the 'woohoo" part. :rofl:


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh, and according to my chart now, I definitely haven't O'd, but then I don't know which is more concerning. The weird chart, or the fact that I haven't O'd and I'm now a day past the CD I O'd last month. FMU reading was again 'high". Boo. My CM this morning was back to creamy as well. I got my reading from the lady in Australia and surprise surprise she's saying december TOO!!! Geez. I just want to cry. I really thought it would be this month or next. But on the upside, is saying boy which is what we wanted. I'm a little disappointed with her reading though. It was "lacking" in real information to feel like a connection was made. I feel like it all could of come from FB account, which she has access to, bc I had originally reached out to her through FB.


----------



## Mummafrog

Awh amber I'm so sorry that this cycle is messing you around so much and you weren't so happy with your reading :/ I hope you don't mind me saying that you sound very anxious and I want to help by saying that my ov moves around a lot, it can be as early as cd15 and as late as cd23, it doesn't mean there is something wrong, so many factors can delay ov like stress or being a bit poorly like fighting off infection etc. Your egg will come! The luteal phase is very fixed but when you will ov can vary massively. And don't write this cycle off because of what the psychic said :hugs:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Ceri - I hope your tww goes by quickly! wto and the tww are both horrible.

Wills - yeah look at the articles or the lesson things they have tons of info! and with opks it depends on the length of your cycles, so if you've been tracking and you have a shorter cycle then you test earlier on, longer cycles you test a little later. it also helps if you track to know when you have o'd before to help catch the surge of lh.

Amber - i don't think you o'd but i do think it's coming cuz you had a nice dip there and that can happen right before o. no matter what any reader says keep trying and who knows if it's december or before (hopefully not after!). also i just turned 31 so getting pg after 30 isn't too hard (you have a 33% chance of conceiving every month) but keep trying, try not to stress too much (ik it can become all consuming!), and test your little heart out (cuz ik u love too:winkwink:) i also agree with mummafrog o can vary quite a bit and be affected by sooo many things!

Mummafrog - can't wait to see some more tests!

afm: people keep asking when we are going to have our second child and it's sooo hard not telling them (we are waiting until first trimester is over) but i'm glad i have you ladies on here to talk to!:happydance:

good luck :thumbup: and :dust: to all!


----------



## ambertwogood

Mummafrog said:


> Awh amber I'm so sorry that this cycle is messing you around so much and you weren't so happy with your reading :/ I hope you don't mind me saying that you sound very anxious and I want to help by saying that my ov moves around a lot, it can be as early as cd15 and as late as cd23, it doesn't mean there is something wrong, so many factors can delay ov like stress or being a bit poorly like fighting off infection etc. Your egg will come! The luteal phase is very fixed but when you will ov can vary massively. And don't write this cycle off because of what the psychic said :hugs:




MiBabyHopes said:


> Ceri - I hope your tww goes by quickly! wto and the tww are both horrible.
> 
> Wills - yeah look at the articles or the lesson things they have tons of info! and with opks it depends on the length of your cycles, so if you've been tracking and you have a shorter cycle then you test earlier on, longer cycles you test a little later. it also helps if you track to know when you have o'd before to help catch the surge of lh.
> 
> Amber - i don't think you o'd but i do think it's coming cuz you had a nice dip there and that can happen right before o. no matter what any reader says keep trying and who knows if it's december or before (hopefully not after!). also i just turned 31 so getting pg after 30 isn't too hard (you have a 33% chance of conceiving every month) but keep trying, try not to stress too much (ik it can become all consuming!), and test your little heart out (cuz ik u love too:winkwink:) i also agree with mummafrog o can vary quite a bit and be affected by sooo many things!
> 
> Mummafrog - can't wait to see some more tests!
> 
> afm: people keep asking when we are going to have our second child and it's sooo hard not telling them (we are waiting until first trimester is over) but i'm glad i have you ladies on here to talk to!:happydance:
> 
> good luck :thumbup: and :dust: to all!


MamaFrog-Really, it's that obvious?!?! I didn't realize.....LMAO....Yeah right, I'm straight FREAKING OUT. I don't know what is worse, thinking that your O isn't coming, or your BFP isn't......The TWW's.....Oh, I wished I wasn't so high strung and obsessive, bc that's exactly what this is. my wondfo darkned up again but not +, I'm fixing to run another one though 'just to see" last month my first + wondfo was at like 8pm and then a really really dark one the next day. And, yes, last month I did have a pretty big dip right previous to getting my peak on the monitor, so I was actually just thinking about that before I read your suggestion....it's impending..I'm waiting...patiently...kind of...who I'm kidding? :rofl: I guess it just mean's I can get that FF perfect 5 in for it now...lol. BTW- I got another one of my readings back this AF, it said that she saw me "confirming" a pregnancy in sept/oct. Which can be left open to interpretation, bc a HPT isn't technically confirming a pregnancy, a 8wk OB appt is, so it could be a conception this cycle, the next, or in sept and confirming simply meant a + HPT..... I feel better about that reading at least and she's supposed to be really good, I've seen several ladies on here get readings from her, watched the whole thing unfold, and she indeed was correct, so we will take it with a grain of salt and see what happens. everyone keeps telling me that they think I will conceive this cycle just bc it's been so dif. then my other cycles, and they say everyone they know conceived on their "off" cycle and were completely convinced that they had no chance. so FX'd....lol

And Wills- Eventhough, yes I am high strung, and seem a bit tightly wound, you should of seen/heard me before I started tracking everything under the sun. It gives me more "control" which with my personality works, very well. I need the graphs and stats, so I can look back and see, yes we timed BDing perfectly, yes I deffo O'd, I didn't just gear up to and am in a TWW in limbo without even knowing whether it's even a possibility that I am pregnant. It gives me comfort and security, knowing I know exactly what is going on with my cycle and fertility (most of the time). Charting my temp, CM/CP, OPK's, Monitors, Bding, Symptoms, and Supplements (to make sure I remember to take them) makes me feel better even if to everyone else it doesn't seem like it. I LOVE being able to look at my chart and know that things are progressing correctly and that everything all in all is alright, I just need to learn the patience thing better. So yes, if you don't conceive, I would suggest adding some more tricks to your bag ;)

MiBabyHopes- I don't know how you do it, I deffo know why, but I would not be able to contain myself. lol. From the Rooftop!!!!! LOL And yes, I'm glad that you have us as well. Have you taken anymore tests so we can ogle over your perfect progression?


AND if I haven't said it already- Welcome to all the newcomers and a big congrats to all the BFP ladies as you are continuing to make this thread even luckier with each of them that roll in!!!! BTW, My friend on another thread at 11dpo today, just got her BFP that is nice and dark, so we are hoping it's either twins (she's on clomid, so it's possible :wohoo:) or a really sticky bean!!!! :yipee: So, as far as I'm aware, bc I stay only in two group threads at least 1 BFP today!!!


----------



## Jannah K

Hi ladies
Can I join you? 
Been trying for baby no 2 for 6mos...finally had positive this past cycle but it ended up being chemical. .Started af today..so feeling little down...
Will have to redirect myself in next 7 days and not obseas too much over ttc. ..


----------



## Mummafrog

Amber - I'm glad that you're doing the right thing for you, it's ok for your ov to vary though :) 

Sadly my AF came this morning and I feel particularly ill with it, I think I might be ill as well :( Still we're going to start actively trying now which is exciting and technically (because of my job) it would be better if we conceived this bean a month or two later, but I'll always be sad when it doesn't happen, can't help it :cry:


----------



## CeriB

So, it looks like I might have Oed yesterday as I had pinching/cramping most of the day on my left side. EWCM was medium yesterday after 4 quite heavy days. We BD Friday night but not last night and I don't think we will tonight either. Swimmers last a few days right?

Sorry the witch has come mumma! Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

Mummafrog - sorry AF got you she sure does suck! I hope this cycle gives you your much coveted BFP.

Ceri - good luck on your tww!

Amber - me and you are very similar in the way we like control over TTC although admittedly I don't track as many things as you! 

Mi baby- I bet it's soo hard not telling people but just think how satisfying it will be to tell them in a few weeks x

AFM - CD8, I did an IC OPK this morning and it's a squinted but there's a line. Is this normal? I haven't done IC'S for ages so I'm not sure! Will try and upload a pic later but my Internet is playing up so I'm using my mobile atm x


----------



## Wills_2

Amber - still haven't been sent my reading so have emailed chasing it...I just want to know lol


----------



## ambertwogood

Jannah K said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join you?
> Been trying for baby no 2 for 6mos...finally had positive this past cycle but it ended up being chemical. .Started af today..so feeling little down...
> Will have to redirect myself in next 7 days and not obseas too much over ttc. ..

Welcome, Jannah K :flower: - I totally get where you are. It super sucks. My cycles returned at about 1 yr PP after my first daughter. Who was a complete surprise, bc hubs and I had really really given up, convinced one of us was sterile and not having insurance or money for fertility treatments, we just moved on. I was actually enjoying daydreaming of a life without littles when I just had a feeling. It took me a while to get the guts up to test (weeks) bc I had taken so many tests throughout the yrs that were always starkly negative, I was terrified my "feeling" was wrong and that I would just be staring back at a starkly negative test once again. I had intended on setting the test down and picking my face in the mirror :blush: while it developed and then searching for a squinter, you can imagine my shock and disbelief when before I could even let go of test, the test or the urine had made it all the way to the control line, it was BLAZING positive. I immediately busted out laughing. Which was a completely inappropriate response, but DH and I were in a horrible place (had actually broken up a week previous, but were still living together) and we hadn't been trying, it was the irony of the situation that was what just killed me. All the times I had stared at a test just wishing and willing something to come up on it, and the one time that I was scared to test, bc of the problems with SO and I, it comes up DEFFO :bfp: ??? are you kidding me? For Real? Life sometimes, right. We carried on, got back together, and now have a beautiful little girl names Emma Kate. She's something else. lol. When my cycles returned PP (even though I was still BFing, we had just slowed down a bit) I suddenly got Baby Fever badly, though DH is really still on the fence If I'm being perfectly honest with you, So a lot of the time I feel very alone in this journey, bc I feel like he just doesn't understand it. Anyway, the first two months we were NTNP, very laid back, then my obsessive compulsive personality took over and we are doing everything under the sun to conceive. I even have two clearblue fertility monitors (which yes are very expensive and I shouldn't of bought, but I'm nuts) I literally have like 1-2 years worth of testing sticks. NO JOKE. And that's just the testing sticks for the monitors. I'll post a pic of my stash a month ago, it's ridiculous lol. (bTW, those pics are old and are not a real dipiction of what all I have now, it's way more now :blush: ) Anyways, cycle number 3 ended in a 49 day CP, absolutely gutted. And I'm really not sure whether last cycle was a CP as well, looking back, bc at 7-10dpo I had lines on PT's and then they went away, at the time I chalked it up to just bad tests/evaps, but looking back it does seem a bit odd that on all of those DPO days my really sensitive tests in several brands got very light lines on them, not just one test or one brand, and then they disappeared and looking at my chart from last month, it really looks like the chart of BFP cycle. So I don't know.....But AF did come, and I'm now on on CD 18, still only highs on my monitors no positive wondfo's, I got a peak on CD 15/16 last month. So I'm freaking out and my temps and CP/CM aren't helping me. According to them alone it's starting to look like I O'd already, I am just throwing my hands up on this one- :wacko::shrug::wacko: -I honestly have no freaking clue what it going on. 

I'm really clueless this morning, due to my fertility testing sticks. They are really confusing me. The first one I dipped looked like my LH has risen, but I didn't put that one in the monitor bc I accidentally dipped it before my testing window, but it def has a line that is darker then what they have been for the LH but all the other tests I did (from different boxes and lot #'s) all look different and don't have as dark LH line on them. And to top off the ambiguous-ness, my thermometer broke this morning, so I had to grab my old one, and I got two very different temps, it was with 97.73 or 97.37!!!! :brat: Ugh....what now?
 



Attached Files:







fertility stash 011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 5









fertility stash 005 (640x480).jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 4









fertility stash 007 (480x640).jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5









fertility stash 010 (480x640).jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3









fertility stash 006 (480x640).jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Amber - still haven't been sent my reading so have emailed chasing it...I just want to know lol

You paid for one from Star right? I have been contacted by her recently, several times, through email, she had been on Holiday and apparently doesn't have someone else that does her PR or an assistant to take care of emails while she is off. I had originally paid for two very cheap one question readings, and then decided I wanted something else, bc I noticed she had pregnancy reading on sale for half off that also included way more then the other reading and a free gender or fertility spell performed with it for you, as well as recommendations for crystals and stones that would be beneficial to you to help you conceive, so I had emailed to cancel the other reading I had already paid for, and put that plus the difference that I would pay towards the one sale pregnancy reading. I didn't hear anything for a while and got anxious and upset, bc there was also no other way to contact her, no phone number and I couldn't get the forum to load, so I sent an email stating that I was getting concerned about the lack of customer service or response after 3 emails and would be forced to contact Paypal concerning her if I didn't hear anything with in 48hrs. The very next morning, I had response. She's worked with me beautifully ever since and has said my stuff would be done by the morning and to be on the look out for it. I had been waiting for over a week. But it will be here in the morning. So, it shouldn't be too much longer, esp if you ordered shortly after me putting up the link, but if it would make you feel better, just go back to the site and email her through it, she should get back with you shortly with a time frame in which you can expect to get your reading in your email. ;) She's really friendly and normally responds to me, pretty quickly, just make sure that you are not expecting an email back within the hr when it's night time over there ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.psychicstarreadings.com/catalogue/product_info.php?products_id=134 This is the link to what I ordered if it will work. I was signed into my account when I copied and pasted so I'm not sure.


https://www.psychicstarreadings.com/catalogue/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=134

If the top doesn't work, I logged out of my account to do this link, so try this one if the other doesn't work- it's under the pregnancy readings and is called a "Pregnancy Conception Gender reading package includes FREE spell" it's towards the bottom of the list when you open the pregnancy readings page.


----------



## ambertwogood

CeriB said:


> Morning ladies! I'm pretty sure I Oed somewhere between wed/fri so I am within the TWW. Yeay! 2 weeks of symptom spotting and confusion! Not my favourite time! Anyone else in TWW?




Wills_2 said:


> Morning Ladies hope everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> Welcome AM85 :thumbup: hoping AF comes for you soon so you can get started!
> 
> Amber - I had a reply from that lady you posted and she said she will be reading for me today so once it comes through I'll let you know what it says...all she asked for is if I'm currently TTC (didn't ask how long I'd been trying) and did I have any children already so I haven't given her much info and will be interested in what she comes up with. I fully understand what you mean about it becoming obsessive though...especially when all around me people are finding out they are PG :growlmad: gets me so frustrated when I know we are ready for another. Also slightly more worrying is that I'll be 31 in October and they tell you all the risks increase as you get older - does anyone believe this?
> 
> CeriB - FX you get a :BFP: at the end of the TTW
> 
> MiBaby - I plan to spend a little time on FF today so will look for those lessons you mentioned as I really have no idea when it comes to CP and CM!
> 
> AFM: I'm currently on CD7... when do you all start usings OPK's? My CBFM shows I should start from day 9 but I'm also going to use IC OPK's and see if they correspond to each other! Have also been temping - does it look "normal" to you ladies so far?
> 
> Will log on a bit later and see how you ladies are all doing and will update you once I have my reading!
> 
> :dust: to all xx




MiBabyHopes said:


> Ceri - I hope your tww goes by quickly! wto and the tww are both horrible.
> 
> Wills - yeah look at the articles or the lesson things they have tons of info! and with opks it depends on the length of your cycles, so if you've been tracking and you have a shorter cycle then you test earlier on, longer cycles you test a little later. it also helps if you track to know when you have o'd before to help catch the surge of lh.
> 
> Amber - i don't think you o'd but i do think it's coming cuz you had a nice dip there and that can happen right before o. no matter what any reader says keep trying and who knows if it's december or before (hopefully not after!). also i just turned 31 so getting pg after 30 isn't too hard (you have a 33% chance of conceiving every month) but keep trying, try not to stress too much (ik it can become all consuming!), and test your little heart out (cuz ik u love too:winkwink:) i also agree with mummafrog o can vary quite a bit and be affected by sooo many things!
> 
> Mummafrog - can't wait to see some more tests!
> 
> afm: people keep asking when we are going to have our second child and it's sooo hard not telling them (we are waiting until first trimester is over) but i'm glad i have you ladies on here to talk to!:happydance:
> 
> good luck :thumbup: and :dust: to all!




Mummafrog said:


> Amber - I'm glad that you're doing the right thing for you, it's ok for your ov to vary though :)
> 
> Sadly my AF came this morning and I feel particularly ill with it, I think I might be ill as well :( Still we're going to start actively trying now which is exciting and technically (because of my job) it would be better if we conceived this bean a month or two later, but I'll always be sad when it doesn't happen, can't help it :cry:




CeriB said:


> So, it looks like I might have Oed yesterday as I had pinching/cramping most of the day on my left side. EWCM was medium yesterday after 4 quite heavy days. We BD Friday night but not last night and I don't think we will tonight either. Swimmers last a few days right?
> 
> Sorry the witch has come mumma! Hope your feeling better soon!




Wills_2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Mummafrog - sorry AF got you she sure does suck! I hope this cycle gives you your much coveted BFP.
> 
> Ceri - good luck on your tww! Yes, they do last a few days in "optimal" environments, meaning they made it past your cervix, but I would definitely be BD the night of your O if you can :)
> 
> Amber - me and you are very similar in the way we like control over TTC although admittedly I don't track as many things as you!
> 
> Mi baby- I bet it's soo hard not telling people but just think how satisfying it will be to tell them in a few weeks x
> 
> AFM - CD8, I did an IC OPK this morning and it's a squinted but there's a line. Is this normal? I haven't done IC'S for ages so I'm not sure! Will try and upload a pic later but my Internet is playing up so I'm using my mobile atm x

CheriB- That's wonderful News! I don't think I've welcomed you formally yet so , "welcome to the group and we are happy to have you!" :flower: Not in the TWW yet, but hopefully O will come any day now.....we will see what happens..............:shrug:


MiBabyHopes(maybe you should change that to MiBabyonBoard, now? LOL) Are you guy's planning on finding out the gender, staying team yellow, or finding out early with the blood test they do now?

mummafrog- So sorry that she got you :hugs: here's to another cycle and actually ends in a :bfp: for you! :hugs:

Wills- Yeah, I will be the first to admit that I am probably being a bit of a control freak when it comes with the TTCing stuff. Well, not "probably" I am. :rofl: But I do think you should check out the links that I posted about your CM/CP- it's VERY helpful in those areas, and not just talk explaining it or generic diagrams, it's actual "scientific" photo's, which are admittedly "graphic" but we are all adults here, just don't have your computer open with your kid beside you when you pull it up, lol. AND-as for the IC OPK- Yes at CD8 it's completely normal for you to have a line but it not be very dark. OPK's are not like PT's where a "line is a line" the darkness of the line is what actually matters when it comes to opk's, but be careful with IC's and OPK's, what brand are using, I actually recommend using wondfo's for opks, they are the best one's I have used so far and I've tried a lot of them, some of which while simultaneously using different brands to see if I got the same result, would of made me miss my surge if I had been using them. Wondfo's catch mine. Onesteps do not, and several other 'usual" brands ladies use on here were not able to catch my surge, my wondfo's would be blazing positive and the other's would have a light line, all the way down to a barely visable squinter, so it does matter when using OPKs which brand you use. I find the wondfo's to be most consistent with OPK's but I"m not a fan of their PT's :shrug: who knows. lol. Acumed OPK's were ok, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend them. I don't like First Response's LH tests, but ClearBlue's fertility monitors or smiley face digi's are quite good for many women, including me. I use both my CBFM's and the wondfo's to confirm the monitor ;) 

AFM- Still another confusing day for me. First of all my Monitor was confusing, I accidentally dipped the stick 15 mins before my testing window, so I got to see what developed on it, there was a clear change in the LH line, but when I dipped another stick, it wasn't as dark and it gave me a high reading, not a peak, I'm pretty sure had I stuck that first stick in their, it would of read peak. Then to top things off this morning, my thermometer broke right after reading it and I couldn't remember if it said 97.37 or 97.73!!!!! Ugh, so I got my older out and it only reads on digit past the decimal not two like the one that broke!!! And it read 97.3, which makes me think more than likely the first temp was 97.37, but I really don't know and it's a pretty significant difference!!! As if I wasn't having enough confusing issue's happening with my chart, now this!!!! The difference could be the difference between me Oing or still waiting for it!!! Ugh :cry::shrug::coffee::dohh::growlmad::nope: -this about sums it up, exactly.....WTF?!?!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Janah K!

Most of us on here can sympathize with you, we have been where you are in one way or another, it sucks, cps, mcs, obsessing over ttc, and waiting for months while ttc. :hugs: Of course come and join us we can help distract you form wto and the tww.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - with opks like Amber said the line needs to be as dark or darker for it to be positive, keep testing every day and the line will get darker and hopefully help you catch your lh surge! and it is hard for me to wait but necessary, we told everyone right after we found out the first time and then we lost the baby so with our ds we waited but i guess people knew anyhow but still gonna wait this time.

Mummafrog - oh no! sorry the :witch: got you, fx for the next cycle!

Ceri - here's hoping you o'd when you thought and yes swimmers can last a couple days in fertile cm in there. 

Amber - not going to change the name (haha) i still have hopes for the baby growing within, like that he/she keeps growing and developing, and no i haven't tested since the 4th but did get the blood test confirmation (i guess i'm strange for not continuing to test cuz other ladies on here do but i kinda figured i'm pg and if i end up not i'll know so no sense testing). we will be finding out the gender we stayed team yellow last time and found out in the delivery room he was a boy but we would like to do a gender reveal party with our family and close friends.

afm: still just really tired no matter how much i sleep and some days wearing a bra or showering can feel like my boobs are angry at me and screaming for relief. we are counting down the hours til our first ob visit with the nurse to go over medical history and all the "fun" stuff.


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Amber - still haven't been sent my reading so have emailed chasing it...I just want to know lol

Have you emailed her yet and gotten a response?


----------



## Wills_2

Evening all, 

Sorry I'm a bit hit and miss, I have a very poor internet connection at the moment but thankfully have the engineers coming out tomorrow to sort it  I live in a rural area so mobile signal is also hit and miss lol



ambertwogood said:


> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> Amber - still haven't been sent my reading so have emailed chasing it...I just want to know lol
> 
> Have you emailed her yet and gotten a response?Click to expand...

Yes, I had an email from her apologising and saying she was doing my reading followed by another email the following day. She has basically said the following:

She can see 2 more children :happydance: for me which will be born by the end of 2022. The first one she sees conception (or finding out) around the month of September with a due date of the 7th of the month and a Friday with a weight of 6lb 6oz. so I've looked at the calendar and that gives me 2 possibilities (assuming she's right)...I could get a BFP this cycle and find out in Sept which would give me a due date of around 7th April or I could infact conceive in September which would give me a due date of 7th July so watch this space! She also said she feels this child to be a girl who will be like my DH (my daughter now is the image of her father) and she will be quick to learn and advanced for her age, she then says our little girl will be very much a girly girl and will love flowers and anything Pink. She will be sensitive in nature and wont like to be in busy places as she likes space around her. (we live on a farm with plenty of fields around us :flower:) She also see's her as being very good at singing and may when older join a well known choir in my area (not sure about this bit), but she feels that by the age of 16 she will look into a job such as accountancy or teaching (I'm an accountant!), she will achieve many things throughout her life and will always be close to you and her daddy.

Then she goes on to say the second child will be a boy and that he will be conceived between 36 and 42 months after giving birth to our baby girl weighing 7 pounds 9 ounces and will be born on a Monday evening after an 8 hour labour. He will be darker in colouring than your little girl (my DD is pale and blonde like her daddy and I'm not exactly tanned but not as pale as them with dark hair). Then randomly she says that he will love to eat fruit and his favourites will be oranges, but that these may give him a little rash after he has eaten them, but its nothing to worry about, He will make friends very easily and she sees him as being a popular little man, She also see's him being the one that makes others laugh and may when he is older love joining in with school plays and not being shy at all. She then says I see him as studying well when older and may take up a profession caring for animals (My DH is a farmer...we live on a farm :haha:)


Finally she says I do see these children Stacey and you will be blessed along with the child you have already and she will be very close to her sister and brother, all will work out well and you will cherish and adore you little babies and make many happy memories throughout the years, I also feel that you will be a close family lifelong. She says she sees all going well in both pregnancies and I will be well throughout but that I may suffer a little heartburn with my baby boy and may find it difficult to be comfy of a night but this is more for the last month. She also feels a natural birth (really hope this is true as my DD was born by EC after a 10hr labour as he heart rate dropped when I was at 9cm!) with both of our children with traditional names for them.

I'm trying not to read too much into this but she has literally described what I'd like to happen!

Amber - did she send you your reading? If so, what did she say for you? and WOW that is a lot of TTC stuff! I'm using one step and I've looked online and cant find wondfo's anywhere :nope: They seem to be an American test that isn't easily available here but I am using a CBFM too (newer model one).

In relation to my current cycle I'm still using IC's and the lines are now visible without squinting but are still lighter than the control line. I'm also using a CBFM (newer model) and that was low on Monday but high yesterday and today so hoping O happens soon. My temp is kinda up and down so have no idea on that either! I keep having niggly pains though which I'd kinda expect before a period and a lot of discharge although I'm not sure if this is fertile CM or DH's fluids! :blush: (sorry TMI lol)
I think its CM as its egg whitey and really stretchy but I'm really not that good on this stuff :wacko:

MiBaby - really glad your bean is holding in there and looking forward to hearing about your Dr's apt.

Wishing :dust: to all including myself xxx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - sorry to hear your Internet and mobile are not being reliable. your temps seem fine, post o temps can vary a little. As to cm ewcm is stretchy, like able to stretch a few inches, so that sounds good! Fx you o soon and you bded well in your fertile window!

Afm: went to first appointment but it was just medical history stuff and here's info we gave you the first time around but are going to give you again anyhow. Nothing big went on but hopefully next one (Aug 11th) I will be able to give a more interesting update.


----------



## saveme

Hi all can I join? 
First off congratulations to all you ladies who got your bfp's already! And to the ladies who got hit with the witch this cycle lots if baby dust next cycle!
AFM- I'm in the 2ww got atleast a week left before testing and it's killing me. I have some weird things happening to me like being extremely hungry right before bed and as soon as I wake up, hot flashes, and some cramping all weird for me for pms symptoms. I had a chemical last cycle and tested on a whim and bam bfp but the very next day AF showed her ugly face. So I'm hopeful for this cycle, me and dh official ttc cycle. So here's hoping.


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> Hi all can I join?
> First off congratulations to all you ladies who got your bfp's already! And to the ladies who got hit with the witch this cycle lots if baby dust next cycle!
> AFM- I'm in the 2ww got atleast a week left before testing and it's killing me. I have some weird things happening to me like being extremely hungry right before bed and as soon as I wake up, hot flashes, and some cramping all weird for me for pms symptoms. I had a chemical last cycle and tested on a whim and bam bfp but the very next day AF showed her ugly face. So I'm hopeful for this cycle, me and dh official ttc cycle. So here's hoping.

Welcome to the group :) I think that a lot of the ladies dipped bc they got their BFP's and are probably more in the first tri threads now then over here. But there are a few of us left. I'm "officially" (well) waiting on my temps to confirm it but I'm in the TWW now FINALLY!!! CD 21 really!!!This cycle has been so weird this time around, so different then my last one, I'm hoping that's a good thing. We did get a lot more BDing in. So sorry for your CP last cycle, we actually have a thread in the TTC after loss forum called "Looking for buddy that logs in a lot" that we just lost a few of our girls to BFP's and one taking a break, so if your interested you can pop in over there too :) I had a CP two cycles ago as well, they totally suck :hugs: "boo :cry: " 

Your symptom's sound really promising though, so I will be praying for you, if you don't mind. Being extremely hungry (was very unusual for me, bc I've never had an appetite esp in the morn's) was one of very early preg. symp's when I was pregnant with my daughter. And if I didn't eat it would make me really nauseous. 

And I feel ya on the waiting to test part...:coffee: I'm only like 1dpo and already crawling out of my skin wanting to know if this is "the" cycle. LOL. It helps to stay on here and jump around in the forums, esp looking at the PT's to help other ladies figure out if they have a early BFP or not. Other than that, I'm horrible, bc I have a butt load of test's and normally start testing way before I should (like WAY before) :blush: so I'm probably not the best support system for restraining on the testing end. I go nuts with all mine. OPKS, Monitors, and PT's alike. :rofl:


----------



## ambertwogood

Wills_2 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit hit and miss, I have a very poor internet connection at the moment but thankfully have the engineers coming out tomorrow to sort it  I live in a rural area so mobile signal is also hit and miss lol
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> Amber - still haven't been sent my reading so have emailed chasing it...I just want to know lol
> 
> Have you emailed her yet and gotten a response?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had an email from her apologising and saying she was doing my reading followed by another email the following day. She has basically said the following:
> 
> She can see 2 more children :happydance: for me which will be born by the end of 2022. The first one she sees conception (or finding out) around the month of September with a due date of the 7th of the month and a Friday with a weight of 6lb 6oz. so I've looked at the calendar and that gives me 2 possibilities (assuming she's right)...I could get a BFP this cycle and find out in Sept which would give me a due date of around 7th April or I could infact conceive in September which would give me a due date of 7th July so watch this space! She also said she feels this child to be a girl who will be like my DH (my daughter now is the image of her father) and she will be quick to learn and advanced for her age, she then says our little girl will be very much a girly girl and will love flowers and anything Pink. She will be sensitive in nature and wont like to be in busy places as she likes space around her. (we live on a farm with plenty of fields around us :flower:) She also see's her as being very good at singing and may when older join a well known choir in my area (not sure about this bit), but she feels that by the age of 16 she will look into a job such as accountancy or teaching (I'm an accountant!), she will achieve many things throughout her life and will always be close to you and her daddy.
> 
> Then she goes on to say the second child will be a boy and that he will be conceived between 36 and 42 months after giving birth to our baby girl weighing 7 pounds 9 ounces and will be born on a Monday evening after an 8 hour labour. He will be darker in colouring than your little girl (my DD is pale and blonde like her daddy and I'm not exactly tanned but not as pale as them with dark hair). Then randomly she says that he will love to eat fruit and his favourites will be oranges, but that these may give him a little rash after he has eaten them, but its nothing to worry about, He will make friends very easily and she sees him as being a popular little man, She also see's him being the one that makes others laugh and may when he is older love joining in with school plays and not being shy at all. She then says I see him as studying well when older and may take up a profession caring for animals (My DH is a farmer...we live on a farm :haha:)
> 
> 
> Finally she says I do see these children Stacey and you will be blessed along with the child you have already and she will be very close to her sister and brother, all will work out well and you will cherish and adore you little babies and make many happy memories throughout the years, I also feel that you will be a close family lifelong. She says she sees all going well in both pregnancies and I will be well throughout but that I may suffer a little heartburn with my baby boy and may find it difficult to be comfy of a night but this is more for the last month. She also feels a natural birth (really hope this is true as my DD was born by EC after a 10hr labour as he heart rate dropped when I was at 9cm!) with both of our children with traditional names for them.
> 
> I'm trying not to read too much into this but she has literally described what I'd like to happen!
> 
> Amber - did she send you your reading? If so, what did she say for you? and WOW that is a lot of TTC stuff! I'm using one step and I've looked online and cant find wondfo's anywhere :nope: They seem to be an American test that isn't easily available here but I am using a CBFM too (newer model one).
> 
> In relation to my current cycle I'm still using IC's and the lines are now visible without squinting but are still lighter than the control line. I'm also using a CBFM (newer model) and that was low on Monday but high yesterday and today so hoping O happens soon. My temp is kinda up and down so have no idea on that either! I keep having niggly pains though which I'd kinda expect before a period and a lot of discharge although I'm not sure if this is fertile CM or DH's fluids! :blush: (sorry TMI lol)
> I think its CM as its egg whitey and really stretchy but I'm really not that good on this stuff :wacko:
> 
> MiBaby - really glad your bean is holding in there and looking forward to hearing about your Dr's apt.
> 
> Wishing :dust: to all including myself xxxClick to expand...

Boo :( You got a way more "detailed" reading then I did, at least as far as timing is concerned. Here's what mine was: 

Dear Amber

Many thanks for choosing me to read I do hope you find your reading of interest


Your pregnancy reading is as follows.


I do hope that this reading will help in some small way, I will first explain how I read through email which I do attach to all my readings.



I first meditate around you and lay cards to assist with my connections I then dictate your reading onto my Dictaphone and then type your reading out , I also connect with sprit whilst I meditate and they show me visions of the children I have been shown around you with a clear vision of a fertilized egg or not if I did not see any other children and around the aura an initials of the month that I see positive results around you and at times dates are also shown , when I say positive this can be Conception , birth , or first scan date , I thought I should mention this because I have had emails from ladies saying that yes I was correct but it was connected to the scan , I do hope you enjoy your reading .


I have connected for you this evening and have been shown a conception for you I connect around pink auras for this little one Amber so I give a baby girl.

A few details of how your pregnancy birth and child character as shown to me through spirit connections and baby cards.



I have been shown a birth weight of 7 pounds 6 ounces and I feel that she will be born in the early hours of a Saturday morning , I have been shown a labor that may take a little out of you at the time and feel that this labor may take between 11-15 hours and it may also be discussed that you may need assistance with the delivery such as a c section but I dont feel that this will be needed as she suddenly decides she is making her own way through , please dont worry over this as all will go well and you will be fine its just I pass this on because your babys birth will be a natural birth but spirit wanted me to see the c section and pass this on to you because we know it will all be fine so please dont worry you will be in awe of your baby Amber especially when they pass her to you , she will I feel have a good set of lungs on her and will make sure she is heard she will be a contented baby , and is just beautiful .



She will settle well for you and will fall into a routine quite quickly I feel she will be one of those babies that prefers a little noise around her rather than complete silence a sleep times and will also love music playing. I also connect with her being a little wriggler when trying to feed or dress her but you will find a way and have lots of helpers around with you other children eagerly trying to assist.



I feel as she grows she will be a positive confident child.



I see her mixing well with others and will enjoy school once she is there but may make a few excuses to why she shouldn't go on certain days , as she loves to be around you and doesn't like missing out on things .



I feel that she may go into a profession that requires attention to detail, this could be around Arts or design, she will be a popular young lady and will I feel be very pretty in looks.



I do feel things will all start gelling together soon but I need to pass on that I feel at times you may try to please people a little too much just try to relax a little and even hold back on emotions at times and by doing this I do feel that you will see a stronger bond between you and those you love. I do see happiness coming forward for you Amber you will be content soon x




Spell Cast and instructions.


This evening at 20.33pm, your fertility spell was cast this spell is unique to you.


The evening was dry and warm with a clear sky

Your next monthly cycle will show renewal and all that comes from your body will be refreshed in preparation for conception of your baby.

When you are ready please light one white candle on

Day 1 day 0ne can be any day you wish to begin. Allow the candle to burn for 2 minutes and please light the candle in a safe place as it burns hold your stomach and visualize your baby, say the word renew in your mind as the candle burns. After 2 minutes blow out the candle and take deep breaths relaxing.

Day 2 do nothing just try to relax

Day 3 repeat as day one

Day 4 light a red candle and let it burn for 2 minutes repeat the word Kapa to yourself over and over as the candle burns. After 2 minutes blow out the candle and imagine the image of you with you holding your baby .. Your spell is now complete. Try to go about your daily routine as normal but every now and again say the word renew renew renew

My thoughts and prays are with you , please remember this spell can take up to 3-9 months before you hear positive news but I do know that you will hold the baby that you imagined on your lifes pathway.





Please feel free to keep in touch with updates.


I do have to say, that some of it was a little weird. Like with my daughter, it was briefly discussed that I may need a c section, bc my OB though my pelvis was too narrow but I pushed her out in three pushes. Literally. They came in, woke me up, said it's time, by the time they prepped and we got to pushing, I had a baby ten minutes later. It was crazy. So I could see, the issue arising again, esp since her prediction for this babies size is much larger then what my daughter was (6.1). And so far the "personalities" of this new baby and my daughter are VERY similar with a few differences. I just don't like being told "soon'. What does that even mean? I was really disappointed with that one. But I did go ahead and order the candles I needed (a a bunch more stuff) to do the little meditation candle spell she suggested, they should actually be here tom, so perfect timing for my O and for "conception" to occur. Overall, It did make me feel better and made me relax quite a bit, so really I can't complain. Because to be perfectly honest, that's what I really needed anyways and subconsciously was looking for. I'm jealous of your reading though!!! Lucky :blush:

On a side note, though, I have both of the CB monitors, the Advanced touch screen and the old original one. To be perfectly honest, I used the old on last month it was dead on with my BBT's and the rest of my chart, this month since I had both and the whole testing for LH with FMU was freaking me out (bc my surges are normally short and later in the day) I did an experiment, and I used the advanced per the directions with my FMU and my older one with my SMU and did Wondfo's to confirm both FMU/SMU and a few test's in between when it was getting close. The old on was right on with my chart, the wondfo's and temps, my advanced monitor on the other hand NEVER gave me a peak reading, it's still givng me highs and asking for sticks and the old one has already confirmed two peaks and then went back to high, as well as my wondfo's lightening back up today. So, I'm not so sure that I would recommend using the advanced monitor with FMU, my SMU works better and I wouldn't trust it as in keep testing throughout the day with IC's or something else so you don't miss you peak days, bc if I had been just using the advanced this month, our BDing wouldn't of been timed right and I would of missed my Peak fertility. Just a warning. And if you want the wondfo's PM me and we can figure out something to get them to you ;)


----------



## saveme

ambertwogood said:


> saveme said:
> 
> 
> Hi all can I join?
> First off congratulations to all you ladies who got your bfp's already! And to the ladies who got hit with the witch this cycle lots if baby dust next cycle!
> AFM- I'm in the 2ww got atleast a week left before testing and it's killing me. I have some weird things happening to me like being extremely hungry right before bed and as soon as I wake up, hot flashes, and some cramping all weird for me for pms symptoms. I had a chemical last cycle and tested on a whim and bam bfp but the very next day AF showed her ugly face. So I'm hopeful for this cycle, me and dh official ttc cycle. So here's hoping.
> 
> Welcome to the group :) I think that a lot of the ladies dipped bc they got their BFP's and are probably more in the first tri threads now then over here. But there are a few of us left. I'm "officially" (well) waiting on my temps to confirm it but I'm in the TWW now FINALLY!!! CD 21 really!!!This cycle has been so weird this time around, so different then my last one, I'm hoping that's a good thing. We did get a lot more BDing in. So sorry for your CP last cycle, we actually have a thread in the TTC after loss forum called "Looking for buddy that logs in a lot" that we just lost a few of our girls to BFP's and one taking a break, so if your interested you can pop in over there too :) I had a CP two cycles ago as well, they totally suck :hugs: "boo :cry: "
> 
> Your symptom's sound really promising though, so I will be praying for you, if you don't mind. Being extremely hungry (was very unusual for me, bc I've never had an appetite esp in the morn's) was one of very early preg. symp's when I was pregnant with my daughter. And if I didn't eat it would make me really nauseous.
> 
> And I feel ya on the waiting to test part...:coffee: I'm only like 1dpo and already crawling out of my skin wanting to know if this is "the" cycle. LOL. It helps to stay on here and jump around in the forums, esp looking at the PT's to help other ladies figure out if they have a early BFP or not. Other than that, I'm horrible, bc I have a butt load of test's and normally start testing way before I should (like WAY before) :blush: so I'm probably not the best support system for restraining on the testing end. I go nuts with all mine. OPKS, Monitors, and PT's alike. :rofl:Click to expand...

Amber- I told myself not to obsess this time around :headspin: yeah right! After the CP I have done nothing but obsess. I couldn't believe I had gotten pregnant the first cycle me and dh stopped protecting seeing as it took us almost 6 years ntnp and 2 years ttcing like hard core, but God blessed us with our beautiful daughter and it was the one month I thought I missed the eggy.
Here's hoping for all of us to get those beautiful babies this cycle. I've learned my lesson just asking to get pregnant:dohh: I've has 4 failed pregnancies so now I always pray/ask for a healthy pregnancy and baby!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Saveme!

sorry to hear about the cp, it is hard not to obsess in general never mind after you thought you had it and then the witch comes. hopefully your sticky bean will come soon :thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

After reading Amber's one post about how a lot of the ladies who were on here have not been posting, i decided to go back and make a list of all the ladies who have posted on here and see if any others got bfps and didn't post it here. there were actually quite a few (7 so far), some who let us know and others who didn't but i'm going to make a list on the first page of this post to keep track (if any of it needs to change let me know). i was actually just wondering where some of these ladies had gone to myself cuz there are 27 of us and i know life gets in the way or there are internet issues but i like to keep up on this stuff.


----------



## saveme

MiBabyHopes said:


> Welcome Saveme!
> 
> sorry to hear about the cp, it is hard not to obsess in general never mind after you thought you had it and then the witch comes. hopefully your sticky bean will come soon :thumbup:

Hopes-congratulations to you, I love to hear and see us ladies being blessed with these angels...
AFM- I really hope this is my cycle for baby #2 I feel ready:baby: after my daughter I couldn't even imagine wanting to have another one this soon but I guess God has his plans and I'm more than fine with that. All of a sudden I have this overwhelming desire to have another :baby:
But all I can do at this point is wait and see


----------



## CeriB

I'm still here :wave: I've not posted much but keep up with everyone else! I'm somewhere in TWW, about 7dpo I guess. No symptoms at all! Last month I had symptoms all over the place but now- nothing! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ambertwogood

I have "officailly" reached the TWW, so the waiting begins, and the temptations to test are lurking beside me. I LITERALLY have 100's of test's to choose from, no shit. I've got to get some self control LOL!


----------



## ambertwogood

Is anyone on here in the US and just now like yesterday or the day before got your first bfp? I have some tests that I want to "test" out to see exactly how sensitive they are, so I'm looking for ladies at different stages in their BFP to send 2-3 of them to so I can see how they progress as well. They are lab tests, and very sensitive, that have both pink and blue dye in them, the pink is for the testing line and blue is the control line, how neat?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Didn't mean you Ceri,:hugs: but some ladies haven't posted in a while! glad to have your update tho! at least half of your ttw is over, can't wait to see test results, when do you plan on starting?


----------



## saveme

Hi girls well I caved today and poas $tree test and negative I'm still about 6-7 days away from my monthly just thought maybe? But nope, I'm having some different symptoms this month unusual for my pms symptoms. Oh well negative for today but I still have time and hope.. 
Anyone know anything about cervix positioning afrer ov?


----------



## CeriB

MiBabyHopes said:


> Didn't mean you Ceri,:hugs: but some ladies haven't posted in a while! glad to have your update tho! at least half of your ttw is over, can't wait to see test results, when do you plan on starting?

I was thinking I'd test either today or tomorrow as I'm going away to my parents tmro and won't be able to test there. I won't be back until after AF is due. I'm thinking I will probably wait until I'm back, if AF doesn't show up, of course. I'm only 7dpo today so it would be :bfn: anyway, I'm sure!

How are you getting on? When is your due date?


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> Hi girls well I caved today and poas $tree test and negative I'm still about 6-7 days away from my monthly just thought maybe? But nope, I'm having some different symptoms this month unusual for my pms symptoms. Oh well negative for today but I still have time and hope..
> Anyone know anything about cervix positioning afrer ov?




CeriB said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Didn't mean you Ceri,:hugs: but some ladies haven't posted in a while! glad to have your update tho! at least half of your ttw is over, can't wait to see test results, when do you plan on starting?
> 
> I was thinking I'd test either today or tomorrow as I'm going away to my parents tmro and won't be able to test there. I won't be back until after AF is due. I'm thinking I will probably wait until I'm back, if AF doesn't show up, of course. I'm only 7dpo today so it would be :bfn: anyway, I'm sure!
> 
> How are you getting on? When is your due date?Click to expand...

saveme- Totally with you on the caving, lol, I started at 6dpo last month :dohh: But good thing about early testing is a neg means nothing and it's just a nice surprise to get a line early. Wonder who is going to win the conception lottery this month :haha: I'm only 3 dpo and can't wait to start testing. LOL. I do this every time. But I bought a bunch of new tests between last cycle and this one, so I have all kinds of one's to play with, lol. Everybody already knows it's best to relax and stay stress free...blah, blah, blah....but seriously I've started doing fertility yoga this week and guided positive affirmation meditations for conception/pregnancy/birth and I really like it. It takes up some of my time, so I'm not obsessing over testing and it truly does make me feel better, and like I am actually doing "something" to help things along instead of just crawling out of my skin to test. I also work on my vision board, which has a lot of pregnancy and baby stuff on it :blush: Like majority of it, lol. But it also does the same as the others^ uses my time, and I feel like I"m moving forward and "helping' somehow...even if it is just stress releif.... And as far as TWW symptoms- different is good :happydance:

CheriB- I'm not a good support system for "non early testing" so I can't really give advice. But there is NO way I could go away without bringing them with me, no way. I would deffo be testing while at the parents. May I ask why you don't want to?


----------



## CeriB

DH is not coming with us and my no one knows we are trying. They are incredibly nosey too so would find out! I might get one when I'm there and test later in the week. Maybe I'll do a cheaply before I go tmro. I'll be about 8dpo.


----------



## ambertwogood

CeriB said:


> DH is not coming with us and my no one knows we are trying. They are incredibly nosey too so would find out! I might get one when I'm there and test later in the week. Maybe I'll do a cheaply before I go tmro. I'll be about 8dpo.


You could just put them un-packaged( so they wouldn't hear you opening them) in a little bathroom tote, they would never know the difference. And it would be exciting to know plenty of time before hubby so you could come up with a proper way to surprise him :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

I'm doing pretty good, Ceri. a little constipated (tmi) but that's normal with pregnancy hormones i guess, still super tired and tender/sore boobs/nipples. the edd is 3/8 based on lmp and 3/12 based on o. i can't wait to feel little kicks and movements, the first trimester is so full of worry and doubt, but i think when i start feeling the baby move it will reassure me that all is well in babyville. i can't wait to hear or see the heartbeat either, that will alleviate some fear, too.


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> I'm doing pretty good, Ceri. a little constipated (tmi) but that's normal with pregnancy hormones i guess, still super tired and tender/sore boobs/nipples. the edd is 3/8 based on lmp and 3/12 based on o. i can't wait to feel little kicks and movements, the first trimester is so full of worry and doubt, but i think when i start feeling the baby move it will reassure me that all is well in babyville. i can't wait to hear or see the heartbeat either, that will alleviate some fear, too.

You know they have pocket fetal doppler's that you can use at home on ebay and amazon, to hear the babies HB. I bought one with my first and found it way before my dr even started looking for it. I think it was about 7-8weeks when I found it. I loved it though, throughout the entire pregnancy, esp before I could feel her move bc it was more reassuring that all was fine.


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> Hi girls well I caved today and poas $tree test and negative I'm still about 6-7 days away from my monthly just thought maybe? But nope, I'm having some different symptoms this month unusual for my pms symptoms. Oh well negative for today but I still have time and hope..
> Anyone know anything about cervix positioning afrer ov?

And about the CP after O, when pregnant it will normally go to about medium height, be medium/firm, and closed/med, but will eventually move way up high, get very soft, like room temperature butter soft, and closed like pierced lips.


----------



## CeriB

Fab news mibabyhopes! Hope to see you in 1st tri soon!

I'm taking one CB digs away with me and I'll test Friday if AF doesn't show. I've had no symptoms really, but the last few days I've had soft cramps and ache in my lower abdomen and persistant back ache. Not really sore but stays all day. I have spd with dd last time so back ache is normal for me, but usually really sore first thing and once I get moving it calms down and goes. These could all be AF signs and after last months 'all the symptoms in the world' which were AF's fault, I'm not reading too much in to it! I did get a bit excited when I checked my Fitbit yesterday to see that since o my hr has increased from 61 to 65. I'm usually a pretty steady 58/60 so this is very new! Again, could be anything!


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies any successful bfp yet? We are on our first proper cycle of ttc number 2. I have a 25 day cycle and had a pinching pain around left ovary on sat cd 9. I have been feeling this occasionally in the last few months but we dtd saturday hoping i was ovulating or close too. I may get some ovulation tests if af arrives in 13 days. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. It feels alot scarier this time round!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! And hello to the new ladies too! Sorry haven't been in much, crazy busy traveling back to the UK and then my sils wedding this weekend. I'm still stalking but nothing to add from me ttc wise as we're having to wait until we're back from our trip.

Will read through and try and catch up on everyone's news!


----------



## saveme

So ladies I got my bfp:happydance::happydance::bfp: still 5/6 days away from AF so I'm praying... I'm either 9 or 10 dpo!
Tried uploading a pic from my phone but wasn't able to I'll try again when I get home on my pc...


----------



## CeriB

That's amazing news saveme! :happydance: congrats :cloud9:


----------



## MrsHudson

Do you ladies mind if I join? My DH and I are just starting to ttc our second baby. Would love some ladies to chat with. 

Congrats to the bfps!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I want to join in and drink some of this BFP water~! :flower::flower:


----------



## ambertwogood

BFP- Saveme- :wohoo: This thread is beginning to become the freak thread of BFP's, but I'm more than happy to be one of them :rofl: If I get a BFP because of what ever mojo is happening on here I'll take it!

CheriB- Glad to see you decided to at least take one with you, I commend you restraint though, I would never be able to do that. they would be hidden away in my luggage everywhere, lol, even my purse. Hell when I'm waiting on O my wondfo's have a travel bag of there own :rofl: 

OnErt- Welcome, hopefully this fountain of BFP's run'eth over and we both get blessed one, lol. Glad to see you over here though.


----------



## saveme

So here they are tell me do the lines seem ok for 9/10dpo???[-o&lt;[-
I pray that this baby God has blessed me with will be healthy baby in the right place, and stick like crazy!!!
Amen, thank you lord I give him all the ho our and praise!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wills_2

Wow this really is get a lucky thread! Congrats to those getting their :BFP: Please send some :dust: and fertile wishes my way!!

Welcome to the new ladies :thumbup:

Still no confirmed O for :-( although my last confirmed as on CD21 so still possibly a few days away yet but my CBFM is just giving me days of HIGH readings... If it really is high then why aren't I pregnant already!! Am really hoping this month is the month for my :BFP:

Amber - FX on your TWW - will have to drop you a PM and see if you can hook me up with some wondfo's :hugs: I have paypal so could always send the money to you via there... 

Speak soon ladies :flower:


----------



## Wills_2

saveme said:


> So here they are tell me do the lines seem ok for 9/10dpo???[-o&lt;[-
> I pray that this baby God has blessed me with will be healthy baby in the right place, and stick like crazy!!!
> Amen, thank you lord I give him all the ho our and praise!

They are looking like some pretty good lines to me...congratulations :happydance::kiss:


----------



## MrsHudson

Those lines look great to me saveme. Mine were just a little fainter at 7 dpo with my son. 

Is anyone else here still bf? I am but af returned two months ago. Not sure if I'm O but I don't know why I wouldn't be.


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> So here they are tell me do the lines seem ok for 9/10dpo???[-o&lt;[-
> I pray that this baby God has blessed me with will be healthy baby in the right place, and stick like crazy!!!
> Amen, thank you lord I give him all the ho our and praise!

Those are AMAZING lines for 9-10 DPO!!! :wohoo: Congratulations, how exciting. They actually look really dark for that early, maybe it's twins??? Do they run in your family?


----------



## saveme

ambertwogood said:


> saveme said:
> 
> 
> So here they are tell me do the lines seem ok for 9/10dpo???[-o&lt;[-
> I pray that this baby God has blessed me with will be healthy baby in the right place, and stick like crazy!!!
> Amen, thank you lord I give him all the ho our and praise!
> 
> Those are AMAZING lines for 9-10 DPO!!! :wohoo: Congratulations, how exciting. They actually look really dark for that early, maybe it's twins??? Do they run in your family?Click to expand...

Amber- twins actually do run in my family on my dads side and last year or earlier this year can't remember exactly but I had a dream of twin boys! But 1,2 however many God has blessed me with idc as long as he is healthy and has implanted in the right spot I'm good:thumbup:
Hope all you other ladies get your sticky beans


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveme said:
> 
> 
> So here they are tell me do the lines seem ok for 9/10dpo???[-o&lt;[-
> I pray that this baby God has blessed me with will be healthy baby in the right place, and stick like crazy!!!
> Amen, thank you lord I give him all the ho our and praise!
> 
> Those are AMAZING lines for 9-10 DPO!!! :wohoo: Congratulations, how exciting. They actually look really dark for that early, maybe it's twins??? Do they run in your family?Click to expand...
> 
> Amber- twins actually do run in my family on my dads side and last year or earlier this year can't remember exactly but I had a dream of twin boys! But 1,2 however many God has blessed me with idc as long as he is healthy and has implanted in the right spot I'm good:thumbup:
> Hope all you other ladies get your sticky beansClick to expand...


Oh- that's very cool, how exciting!!! Congratulations. There's no denying those bad boys!


----------



## ambertwogood

MrsHudson said:


> Those lines look great to me saveme. Mine were just a little fainter at 7 dpo with my son.
> 
> Is anyone else here still bf? I am but af returned two months ago. Not sure if I'm O but I don't know why I wouldn't be.

Yes, I am still BFing, kind of. My cycles returned at the beginning of the yr when LO started eating solids more, we held off on solids until she could feed herself for the most part. So when she did start eating, she quit BFing as much, dramatically and I got my first cycle that month too. I would suggest starting to chart and deffo doing your BBT. Esp, since you are BFing bc it can effect when you O a lot.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Congratulations Saveme!:happydance: Those are lovely lines and def dark for dpo but like amber said could be twins.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Mrshudson and OnErth&InHvn!

We love to have ladies to chat with! It helps time to pass having something to do.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Laura - opks are pretty good helping pin point o (uk as much as u can pin point it haha) there is a list of people and bfps on the first page of this post, we've had a couple so far.

Fvmummyduck - didn't mean u either :hugs: cuz u were taking a break bc of the traveling and wedding. There r ladies who haven't posted in like a month.

Ceri - fx for a bfp!

Amber - yay for tww and ur temps look good!

Wills - uk we've been sending baby dust your way! And o can vary so keep testing til peak or it's not high any more.


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Laura - opks are pretty good helping pin point o (uk as much as u can pin point it haha) there is a list of people and bfps on the first page of this post, we've had a couple so far.
> 
> Fvmummyduck - didn't mean u either :hugs: cuz u were taking a break bc of the traveling and wedding. There r ladies who haven't posted in like a month.
> 
> Ceri - fx for a bfp!
> 
> Amber - yay for tww and ur temps look good!
> 
> Wills - uk we've been sending baby dust your way! And o can vary so keep testing til peak or it's not high any more.

Thanks, I'm hopeful this cycle will turn into something amazing!!! Please, please, please. I want to be the next BFP slot taken, lol!!!


----------



## saveme

ambertwogood said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Laura - opks are pretty good helping pin point o (uk as much as u can pin point it haha) there is a list of people and bfps on the first page of this post, we've had a couple so far.
> 
> Fvmummyduck - didn't mean u either :hugs: cuz u were taking a break bc of the traveling and wedding. There r ladies who haven't posted in like a month.
> 
> Ceri - fx for a bfp!
> 
> Amber - yay for tww and ur temps look good!
> 
> Wills - uk we've been sending baby dust your way! And o can vary so keep testing til peak or it's not high any more.
> 
> Thanks, I'm hopeful this cycle will turn into something amazing!!! Please, please, please. I want to be the next BFP slot taken, lol!!!Click to expand...

Amber- fx for you I hope this is your cycle to get that bfp!


----------



## laura109

If you ladies do not mind how many cycles have you been trying? Just interested in how long its taking on average. Congratulations to you ladies with bfp. How exciting xx


----------



## ambertwogood

laura109 said:


> If you ladies do not mind how many cycles have you been trying? Just interested in how long its taking on average. Congratulations to you ladies with bfp. How exciting xx


I'm on cycle 5 of actually TTC properly, we had two cycle's previous that were NTNP.


----------



## CeriB

I'm so jealous of those lines, saveme! &#128514; Mahosive congrats!!!

I want to test but worried it will be :bfn: and I don't want that news while I'm away. I had so many symptoms last month that turned out to be nothing, I'm worried my little amount of 'symptoms' mean I don't even have a chance.&#128542;


----------



## ambertwogood

CeriB said:


> I'm so jealous of those lines, saveme! &#128514; Mahosive congrats!!!
> 
> I want to test but worried it will be :bfn: and I don't want that news while I'm away. I had so many symptoms last month that turned out to be nothing, I'm worried my little amount of 'symptoms' mean I don't even have a chance.&#128542;


CheriB- Sometime no symptoms are just as good as all of them. I wouldn't get worried just yet ;)


----------



## Wills_2

Hi ladies...guess what? I updated my temp in FF this morning and it's put me at 3 DPO! Will keep using my CBFM and see what that says tho but I am only able to test with FMU due to work. If nothing comes of this cycle then may use FMU and IC OPKS with SMU. Me and DH were out on Saturday and BD 3 times in the space of about 12hrs :blush: ha ha so hoping some swimmers got to my egg if I did O...

Mi baby- let's hope I put some of those fertile thoughts to good use :dust: 

Amber - u can have the next BFP and I'd like the one after it please lol

Laura - I've been off BC for 2 years in October but we've only been actively TTC for 2 cycles with my current cycle being the one I'm monitoring with Temps etc


----------



## fxmummyduck

Great lines saveme! Would be amazing if it were twins!!

Amber, keeping everything crossed for your bfp!

Ceri I had so few symptoms with my first bfp so you're not out!


----------



## saveme

laura109 said:


> If you ladies do not mind how many cycles have you been trying? Just interested in how long its taking on average. Congratulations to you ladies with bfp. How exciting xx

This is my 1st cycle actually ttcing and last cycle we did get pregnant we were ntnp but ended in CP, so on the 2nd of this month I had a CP and now 24 days later I got a bfp:happydance: God is so good:happydance:
I can't believe it cause it took us sooo long to conceive our daughter :coffee: I mean years 8+


----------



## saveme

CeriB said:


> I'm so jealous of those lines, saveme! &#128514; Mahosive congrats!!!
> 
> I want to test but worried it will be :bfn: and I don't want that news while I'm away. I had so many symptoms last month that turned out to be nothing, I'm worried my little amount of 'symptoms' mean I don't even have a chance.&#128542;

Oh don't be- I actually tested Thursday and then again on Saturday and got bfn I thought for sure I was out but I had so many familiar symptoms of pregnancy, my #1 for sure was extreme hunger in the a.m and while going to bed I mean extremely hungry to the point if I didn't eat I would feel sick. Also the Saturday night I had a sore throat when I woke up from a 3/4 hrs nap which is very unlike me so needless to say I had a feeling something was up. 
I say test Ceri B I used to hate seeing those bfn's as well so I can completely understand by I'm a super poas addict so I knew I would go crazy again once me and the do began ttcing again but I would love to start seeing those bfp's from you ladies.
Btw Ceri what dpo are you on and what kinda symptoms are you having? Any that you can remember from your other pregnancy?


----------



## saveme

Ok girls I don't like posting in the place meant for test checking so if you don't mind would you take a look and tell me if the one from this morning looks like a good progression? You know I'm going for some frer's today so my poas addiction is in full effect right now:wacko:
The test fade really bad yesterday I took the 2nd one and it wasn't that light how it's showing on the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CeriB

Thanks everyone :flower: I think I would prefer AF to just arrive rather than know she's coming and just waiting! Not that I want her at all but you know what I mean!

I'm currently 11dpo and have back ache, sicky feeling, cramps (like AF) and sore hips. My only symptom with DD that I noticed was morning sickness at about 5wks. We were not ttc with DD and we had just got married to I wasn't symptom spotting at all! I know I would probably shoe :bfp: if I tested now and was- I think that's what I'm worried about, seeing negative and waiting for AF.


----------



## CeriB

Saveme- they look like lovely progressions to me!


----------



## MrsHudson

Fx for you amber!

Ceri I didn't have any signs that made me know I was pregnant with my son. After the fact the things I felt made sense but I didn't know it at the time. 

Laura this is my first cycle trying. I'm on my second cycle since af returned. I'm still bf so I'm worried I'm not O but I might pick up some opks to be sure. I've had two completely normal and right on time cycles though. I should be O this weekend which is annoying because Im getting my wisdom teeth out Friday and I don't know if I want to bd on pain killers lol.


----------



## ambertwogood

saveme said:


> Ok girls I don't like posting in the place meant for test checking so if you don't mind would you take a look and tell me if the one from this morning looks like a good progression? You know I'm going for some frer's today so my poas addiction is in full effect right now:wacko:
> The test fade really bad yesterday I took the 2nd one and it wasn't that light how it's showing on the pic

Honestly I would skip the FRER's if you are looking for progression. Try CB or Answer with the pink dye. FRER is having some major ISSUE's right now and the curved one's are CRAP!!!!


----------



## ambertwogood

And to be perfectly honest, you're already getting wonderful progression on the dollar tests, if it were me I would save my money and stick with those. They get a bad wrap, but they are actually really good tests.


----------



## ambertwogood

MrsHudson said:


> Fx for you amber!
> 
> Ceri I didn't have any signs that made me know I was pregnant with my son. After the fact the things I felt made sense but I didn't know it at the time.
> 
> Laura this is my first cycle trying. I'm on my second cycle since af returned. I'm still bf so I'm worried I'm not O but I might pick up some opks to be sure. I've had two completely normal and right on time cycles though. I should be O this weekend which is annoying because Im getting my wisdom teeth out Friday and I don't know if I want to bd on pain killers lol.

Well, with me, since I'm still BFing, the only thing that I've noticed (my first two cycles were "normal' as in day's as well) is when the BFing ups it pushes my O back later. So like I said before, I would definitely be doing OPK's but that doesn't confirm your O day, only BBTing will do that, so it's been a major stress reliever for me to BBT, bc you can gear up to O and not actually O. So using the OPK's and the temps as well as charting other things like CP/CM give me huge piece of mind, so I can relax and know that I am Oing, it just changes from month to month when I do O. Sometimes, my LH strips will look like they are fixing to be positive then don't go as dark as I know they can get for me, and then a week later I actually O. If I had counted the first 'surge' then I would of stopped BDing and totally missed our windows. BFing even with cycle's the same amt of days can change when your O day is, so you can't really count on when it was the month previous, I would of been off by almost 10 days this month if I had went off last months O day, but she started BFing a lot this month again for some reason, and BFing releases hormones in your body that tell the rest of your body, "Hey, we're still taking care of a BFing baby, we don't need another one, shut it all down" LOL :rofl: no joke though, it really messes with your hormones so I would cover your bases and give yourself some piece of mind, bc LH strips/OPK's are really only one small piece of your fertility puzzle anyways. If that makes any sense.


----------



## MrsHudson

ambertwogood said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Fx for you amber!
> 
> Ceri I didn't have any signs that made me know I was pregnant with my son. After the fact the things I felt made sense but I didn't know it at the time.
> 
> Laura this is my first cycle trying. I'm on my second cycle since af returned. I'm still bf so I'm worried I'm not O but I might pick up some opks to be sure. I've had two completely normal and right on time cycles though. I should be O this weekend which is annoying because Im getting my wisdom teeth out Friday and I don't know if I want to bd on pain killers lol.
> 
> Well, with me, since I'm still BFing, the only thing that I've noticed (my first two cycles were "normal' as in day's as well) is when the BFing ups it pushes my O back later. So like I said before, I would definitely be doing OPK's but that doesn't confirm your O day, only BBTing will do that, so it's been a major stress reliever for me to BBT, bc you can gear up to O and not actually O. So using the OPK's and the temps as well as charting other things like CP/CM give me huge piece of mind, so I can relax and know that I am Oing, it just changes from month to month when I do O. Sometimes, my LH strips will look like they are fixing to be positive then don't go as dark as I know they can get for me, and then a week later I actually O. If I had counted the first 'surge' then I would of stopped BDing and totally missed our windows. BFing even with cycle's the same amt of days can change when your O day is, so you can't really count on when it was the month previous, I would of been off by almost 10 days this month if I had went off last months O day, but she started BFing a lot this month again for some reason, and BFing releases hormones in your body that tell the rest of your body, "Hey, we're still taking care of a BFing baby, we don't need another one, shut it all down" LOL :rofl: no joke though, it really messes with your hormones so I would cover your bases and give yourself some piece of mind, bc LH strips/OPK's are really only one small piece of your fertility puzzle anyways. If that makes any sense.Click to expand...

That is great information. Thank you for that. Ironically ds has been nursing like crazy because he's cutting three teeth. My problem with bbt is he doesn't sttn so my wake up times are never consistent and I'm worried I won't be getting accurate data. I temped to conceive him though so I know how and all that. Do you have any suggestions for temping without a consistent wake up time? He sleeps in a crib so I do actually get up to go nurse him. Otherwise I do normally get up for the day at the same time it's just I never have the same amount ofsleep in between. Maybe I need to reread taking charge of your fertility.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

we started trying in Feb so about 5 months but according to ff we only had 3 months of actual well timed bding, so 3 well timed tries. my ob wanted me to see her if we had been trying and still hadn't conceived after 6 months, sooo happy i don't have to go in and have them talk down to me about temping and bding during o since i knew all that and more. if we were truly having issues conceiving i wouldn't mind going over different options but i just had this feeling that it would have been slightly condescending, the one nurse is kinda like that. :blush: sorry about the rant.


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies! I'm still here! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile...
I got myself so emotionally drained out that I needed a break, badly!
AF had arrived on June 23rd :( And this is currently a LONG cycle for me! I didn't ovulate until CD31 which makes me 3dpo today, finally!
Fingers crossed for everyone TTC and a huge congratulations to all the BFP's!!!

I've been trying to catch up on this thread and it looks like a few of you may be in the 2ww?


----------



## Wills_2

Hi ladies, 

So I've woken up this morning slightly confused...took my temp an hour earlier today as I went to bed earlier last night after having a tooth out. I think it read 36.01 but the battery died (don't last long do they lol). Luckily I had a spare in the drawer beside my bed so changed battery and took temp and it was now 35.84...if I put 36.01 into FF it shows me as 4 DPO but if I put the lower temp in it determines I haven't o'd! I POAS this morning and CBFM gave me a high and IC gave me a line equally as dark as the test line so do you think I should put the lower of my Temps in FF as according to OPKS I'm only now having high/positive...confused much!! :shrug: interpretation welcome xx


----------



## ambertwogood

Hey ladies, I was curious if any of you have experienced implantation bleeding before and if I posted pics of what I just had if you could tell me if it looked like IB or not.... I know it's totally TMI but I'm not sure who exactly to ask and where exactly to post it...... :blush:


----------



## CeriB

So ...... I manned up and tested this morning! Was scared to do it but just thought if I'm :bfp: it'll show by now and I'll stop worrying! Well ........

I've not told anyone yet as I won't see DH until Saturday and don't want to give that news via text!

:happydance: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ambertwogood

CeriB said:


> So ...... I manned up and tested this morning! Was scared to do it but just thought if I'm :bfp: it'll show by now and I'll stop worrying! Well ........
> 
> I've not told anyone yet as I won't see DH until Saturday and don't want to give that news via text!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:

Yeah!!! :wohoo: How wonderful, so excited for you! How long had you two been trying?


----------



## CeriB

Thank you &#9786;&#65039; We've been ntnp for a few months with ttc for 2 months. I say ttc; I've been ttc and DH is fine with it but didn't want the pressure! He was more 'if it happens, it happens but I'm scared'. DD was not planned so this has been a completely different experience!

I've not had ib so can't help your question I'm afraid. Good luck though! :flower:


----------



## Wills_2

ambertwogood said:


> Hey ladies, I was curious if any of you have experienced implantation bleeding before and if I posted pics of what I just had if you could tell me if it looked like IB or not.... I know it's totally TMI but I'm not sure who exactly to ask and where exactly to post it...... :blush:

Sorry Amber but I'm no help with this...x



CeriB said:


> So ...... I manned up and tested this morning! Was scared to do it but just thought if I'm :bfp: it'll show by now and I'll stop worrying! Well ........
> 
> I've not told anyone yet as I won't see DH until Saturday and don't want to give that news via text!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsHudson

Congratulations Ceri!

Amber I never had ib (that I rember anyways) but it's very hard to tell. It can be anywhere from pink to brown. It's hard to say until you test.


----------



## StephyB

Wills_2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I've woken up this morning slightly confused...took my temp an hour earlier today as I went to bed earlier last night after having a tooth out. I think it read 36.01 but the battery died (don't last long do they lol). Luckily I had a spare in the drawer beside my bed so changed battery and took temp and it was now 35.84...if I put 36.01 into FF it shows me as 4 DPO but if I put the lower temp in it determines I haven't o'd! I POAS this morning and CBFM gave me a high and IC gave me a line equally as dark as the test line so do you think I should put the lower of my Temps in FF as according to OPKS I'm only now having high/positive...confused much!! :shrug: interpretation welcome xx

Hi Willis! I'm not expert by any means but in my experience those temps are pre ovulation for me....I would put the lower temp....because if you got a positive opk, i would think that you are about to O? BD to cover all your bases :) Just keep bd'ing until you get solid red lines that on your chart?


----------



## StephyB

CeriB said:


> Thank you &#9786;&#65039; We've been ntnp for a few months with ttc for 2 months. I say ttc; I've been ttc and DH is fine with it but didn't want the pressure! He was more 'if it happens, it happens but I'm scared'. DD was not planned so this has been a completely different experience!
> 
> I've not had ib so can't help your question I'm afraid. Good luck though! :flower:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StephyB

ambertwogood said:


> Hey ladies, I was curious if any of you have experienced implantation bleeding before and if I posted pics of what I just had if you could tell me if it looked like IB or not.... I know it's totally TMI but I'm not sure who exactly to ask and where exactly to post it...... :blush:

Sorry, i don't have any experience with this :(


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:happydance:Congratulations Ceri! So happy for u! :happydance:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - not sure all of what ff does to calculate that but I'd say go more with the opk spike and bd like Stephy said just to cover ur bases and wait for solid cross hairs!

Amber - I had ib but not this time, when I did tho it was light brown (so old blood) and only lasted 2 days. Before I had ds my monthly started with light brown spotting so when this happened I thought it was just af coming but unlike af time it didn't go red after a few hours. This was just me tho like Mrshudson said it can be anywhere from brown to pink cuz it varies per person. U can always post the pic with a spoiler so that only those who choose to look can do so.:thumbup:


----------



## Wills_2

Thanks StephyB and Mibaby...think I'll adjust FF in a sec and put the lower temp...would rather show no O than falsely be in TWW and get my hopes up! Did another OPK and the test line is definitely equal to the test line but I cant upload a pic as it says too large?


----------



## saveme

CeriB said:


> So ...... I manned up and tested this morning! Was scared to do it but just thought if I'm :bfp: it'll show by now and I'll stop worrying! Well ........
> 
> I've not told anyone yet as I won't see DH until Saturday and don't want to give that news via text!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:

Congratulations Ceri:happydance::happydance:


----------



## saveme

Willis- I would put the lower temp seeing as the opk's are giving you the green light! You need to be getting busy girl at least for today and tomorrow:sex::sex: good luck hope you catch that eggy!

Amber- I have had it in all my pregnancies but in my successful one that brought my beautiful daughter I experienced brown spotting on the day I implanted "knew cause my temp dropped" then the next day more scant brown on on 7dpo 2 days later I got my bfp and I spotted a little more but scant brown mixed with cm. I hope that's what it is for you!!!


----------



## Wills_2

saveme said:


> Willis- I would put the lower temp seeing as the opk's are giving you the green light! You need to be getting busy girl at least for today and tomorrow:sex::sex: good luck hope you catch that eggy!
> 
> Amber- I have had it in all my pregnancies but in my successful one that brought my beautiful daughter I experienced brown spotting on the day I implanted "knew cause my temp dropped" then the next day more scant brown on on 7dpo 2 days later I got my bfp and I spotted a little more but scant brown mixed with cm. I hope that's what it is for you!!!

Lol thanks. I've updated it now so it's not showing confirmed O. Will see what my OPKS and CBFM say in the morning. It's nearly midnight here but might wake hubby up to :sex: lol it could be the lucky shot!!!:haha:


----------



## ambertwogood

I did post a spoiler thread in the TWW forum. Not too many ladies have responded though :( It was when I did my internal CM/CP check, I wiped the CM on the TP and noticed that it looked funny. Upon further inspection, it was this weird yellowish clear creamy/excm (had some stretch to it, but not like true EWC. It has a very light like baby pink tint to it in some area's, some were more noticeable/darker then others but all was very light pink. It was also accompanied by about 18hrs of cramping that were pretty intense. I never actually took anything OTC for it, but I thought about several times, lol. From my reasearch about IB, all signs are pointing to yes, that is what it was, including duration of IB (one check, say's it can last from one check to a few hrs to 2 maybe 3 days but is usually intermittent and scant if it lasts for 2-3 days, not continuous), color (including the weird yellowish tint), the accompanied cramping and duration of the cramping, and the dpo was spot on for "normal". It was "technically" 7 dpo as I did the check at 3 AM, so it was 7 dpo not 6dpo at that point, but 6 dpo is a normal IB dpo as well so either way it still falls within the "normal" time to experience it. I am so hoping and praying that that is what it was and that all is well and I will see a proper BFP very soon. F&TX'd :rofl:


----------



## Mom15

Would love to join you all! Just started ttc#2 and expect to be here a little while. DS took 6 cycles to conceive which due to my long and irregular cycles took 9 months. DS is 15 months now and still loves his boobies. We are down to about 5/6 nursings in a 24h cycle since about a week. I'm assuming that breastfeeding is causing my luteal phase to be only about 5 days right now. I'm only on my third pp cycle currently waiting to O. I'm trying to temp, but my charts are a mess right now with DS waking me up here and there. Was/is anyone else struggling with a short luteal phase due to bf? Just looking for hope that I don't have to wean to fix my cycle! Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## ambertwogood

I haven't weaned completely and am having normal cycle's with confimed O' by BBT temps. I have noticed though that when we are BFing more, it makes my follicular phase longer, so I don't know from month to month when I will O, so i stay on top of it from all fronts. My luteal phase has stayed consistent though.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Amber. I probably just need to give it more time. My first pp cycle I ovulated cd 52. The second on cd 28 which I was thrilled about. Now I'm cd 24 and no sign of O yet even though we've been nursing less. I was hoping cd 28 might be my new norm. I'm taking vitex and drinking a specific herbal tea. It's known among our friends as the magic tea. My sister recommended it after she got pregnant. I got pregnant on my first cycle drinking it and so have three friends that I recommended it too in combination with vitex. I saw your post and FX what you had was IB.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Thanks Amber. I probably just need to give it more time. My first pp cycle I ovulated cd 52. The second on cd 28 which I was thrilled about. Now I'm cd 24 and no sign of O yet even though we've been nursing less. I was hoping cd 28 might be my new norm. I'm taking vitex and drinking a specific herbal tea. It's known among our friends as the magic tea. My sister recommended it after she got pregnant. I got pregnant on my first cycle drinking it and so have three friends that I recommended it too in combination with vitex. I saw your post and FX what you had was IB.

Hmmm...maybe i need to check into this tea if this cycle is a flop. They don't happen to make an herbal supplement that is essentially the same ting do they? I'd much prefer taking a pill then having to drink a crap ton of tea, that probably doesn't taste good, and I read a study that said the active ingredients in tea's are in such small amounts that even drinking it all day and that's all you drank still wouldn't give the benefits of just taking the supplements/herbs themselves in a formula or separately.


----------



## ambertwogood

And my cycles are still trying to "regulate" themselves. For the most part, I'm about 30-32 days, but after I had the CP a couple months ago things have been a little wonky. I don't know if it was the CP or the increase in BFing that did it, but nonetheless they aren't the same each month, so I really have to stay on top of my testing. I start with both my monitors when they start requesting sticks, then when it goes high/get's close to when I know I 'normally" O for a "regular" cycle then I start with the serial wondfo's. If I don't O, I may back off the wondfo's slightly, but normally from the first point that I could of O'd (days before, until I do, I'm testing 3-4 times a day with the wondfos alone, and two times with the monitors) I can have really short surges sometimes, hence the serial OPK/LH strips.


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry about your CP. I have been lucky so far and have never had to deal with a loss. I thought Id send you the recipe for the tea if you are interested:
So before ovulation it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf.
Of course with nursing you need to check if you are comfortable with those herbs. But like you said I think in teas they are not as strong and it doesn't seem to affect on my son. Even the vitex which can reduce milk supply seems fine.


----------



## Wills_2

ambertwogood said:


> I did post a spoiler thread in the TWW forum. Not too many ladies have responded though :( It was when I did my internal CM/CP check, I wiped the CM on the TP and noticed that it looked funny. Upon further inspection, it was this weird yellowish clear creamy/excm (had some stretch to it, but not like true EWC. It has a very light like baby pink tint to it in some area's, some were more noticeable/darker then others but all was very light pink. It was also accompanied by about 18hrs of cramping that were pretty intense. I never actually took anything OTC for it, but I thought about several times, lol. From my reasearch about IB, all signs are pointing to yes, that is what it was, including duration of IB (one check, say's it can last from one check to a few hrs to 2 maybe 3 days but is usually intermittent and scant if it lasts for 2-3 days, not continuous), color (including the weird yellowish tint), the accompanied cramping and duration of the cramping, and the dpo was spot on for "normal". It was "technically" 7 dpo as I did the check at 3 AM, so it was 7 dpo not 6dpo at that point, but 6 dpo is a normal IB dpo as well so either way it still falls within the "normal" time to experience it. I am so hoping and praying that that is what it was and that all is well and I will see a proper BFP very soon. F&TX'd :rofl:

Sending :dust: your way Amber, really hope this could be your month!



Mom15 said:


> Would love to join you all! Just started ttc#2 and expect to be here a little while. DS took 6 cycles to conceive which due to my long and irregular cycles took 9 months. DS is 15 months now and still loves his boobies. We are down to about 5/6 nursings in a 24h cycle since about a week. I'm assuming that breastfeeding is causing my luteal phase to be only about 5 days right now. I'm only on my third pp cycle currently waiting to O. I'm trying to temp, but my charts are a mess right now with DS waking me up here and there. Was/is anyone else struggling with a short luteal phase due to bf? Just looking for hope that I don't have to wean to fix my cycle! Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)

Welcome Mom15, hopefully your BFP isn't far away!

AFM - temps not confirming O, CBFM still says high (has been for what seems like ages!) and IC OPK's were positive this morning but did another one half hour ago and the test line was darker so am guessing O might have happened. (I did have slight crampy feelings on and off for a few days so FX).

anyone else close to POAS!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Mom15!

While bf can throw off your temps cuz of interrupted sleep patterns, there are plenty of women (Amber included) who o while bf and conceive, so fx for you to get your bfp and not have to ween!:thumbup: tho i have read that once you are pg the bf child may not want to any longer as it changes your milk (gearing up for the new lo growing inside)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:shipw::wine:

I want to drink the BFP water lately....just one drop please! lol. Congrats to all the ladies!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - so took a look at the cm you posted and could be ib, even if it isn't ib and you are pg could just be from checking cm/cp cuz it can have slight tint due to irritation. fx it is tho! 

Wills - you usually o some time after you get a pos opk so still keep bding to cover your bases and don't stop till you see a sustained temp spike!

OnErth - we all know how that feels, fx you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Wills_2

Thanks mi baby...will keep everything crossed but my legs ha ha xx


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - I'm very positive that I am ovulating. Just a bit concerned about my super short luteal phase. And yes I have read that supply can drop or stop completely when pregnant. I'm funny I have these impatient moments where I want it all to happen right now and 5 min later I'm thinking being pregnant while chasing my toddler doesn't sound that fun.


----------



## Wills_2

Amber - Any further pains or signs etc? I so hope this is IB for you!

Mom15 - I think we all have those moments where we are really broody and want #2 now but then LO plays up or whatever and you're like nope, another one can wait!! The joys of motherhood hey!

I've woken up this morning with quite a heavy crampy feeling...its kinda hard to describe. My CBFM was still saying high and IC OPK was back to negative this morning so am thinking it could be O but i'm honestly not sure :-( If I am O'ing is it still worthwhile to :bed: tonight or would it be too late?

Hope everyone has a good day 

xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would still BD


----------



## StephyB

Wills_2 said:


> Thanks mi baby...will keep everything crossed but my legs ha ha xx

I agree! Keep bd'ing :sex: until your chart confirms O :happydance:


----------



## Mom15

Yes, like the others said. Keep it up until you confirm O.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Urgh finding it really hard today that we're not ttc until our trip is over. I just want to be trying!! I know I should just be grateful that we can even choose when to try but I'm worried it's going to be more difficult this time, my cycles are wonky and I'm not getting the good ewcm that I used to &#128542; I feel like I'm wasting time. 

Maybe I should jump dh anyway! I'm on cd9 so hoping I'm gearing up to O. I'm a bit worried my luteal phase was only 11 days last month and has always been 14.

Sorry for the rant ladies, just feeling frustrated and impatient.


----------



## StephyB

fxmummyduck said:


> Urgh finding it really hard today that we're not ttc until our trip is over. I just want to be trying!! I know I should just be grateful that we can even choose when to try but I'm worried it's going to be more difficult this time, my cycles are wonky and I'm not getting the good ewcm that I used to &#128542; I feel like I'm wasting time.
> 
> Maybe I should jump dh anyway! I'm on cd9 so hoping I'm gearing up to O. I'm a bit worried my luteal phase was only 11 days last month and has always been 14.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies, just feeling frustrated and impatient.

Rant away! I was feeling like that a few months ago!
Because I too was having much better ewcm then...
Jump him anyways ;)


----------



## StephyB

how's everyone feeling/doing today!? I'm 6dpo...been cramping on and off since O but yesterday they weren't too bad - today they have been hard core all day


----------



## Mom15

StephyB - nothing to report here. I used to get cramps around 6 dpo. Since having my son i haven't made it to 6 dpo. I thought about starting a ttc journal, but it would be so boring to read. Ha. Just feels like my body is on strike (FYI sometimes when I complain a lot, I want to believe it makes me O faster :) you hear me ovaries??? ) I get that the two week wait can feel like time has stopped, but having no idea when I will O makes it feel like time is going backwards.


----------



## ambertwogood

Showed up at 30 mins. These are similar to OSOM and all the other test's that are not supposed to get evaps, they only show lines later if levels are lower then 25 (even say's so in the company's instructions) What do you ladies think? I'm freaking out.....
 



Attached Files:







OMG-I think I'm actually pregnant!!! 018 (480x640).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7









OMG-I think I'm actually pregnant!!! 019 (480x640).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









OMG-I think I'm actually pregnant!!! 013 (480x640).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









OMG-I think I'm actually pregnant!!! 024 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mom15

I see sth!! FX the instructions are right and it's not an evap. Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## ambertwogood

These are all the tests I've done over the past 3 days, well not all of them, but the best one's. The wondfo was done with blood, it clearly has a line. The dollar test, I got distracted and came back and hr later to that. You know the story on the Icon25. Then we have 8dpo/9dpo(top) progression on a equate blue dyes. And the regular wondfo is the night after I had what I'm pretty sure was IB and cramping at 6dpo, and it shows and squinter of a positive. I don't know what to think. I still have not definitively claimed that I am pregnant. I think I need to see it on a digi or a real blazing proper line before it will "real" to me. If that makes any sense. But all signs are so far pointing to "yes, we did it this cycle" :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Equate 7-8dpo progression, and pics of 9dpo quickvue, and more pics of Icon25 017 (640x359).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6









Equate 7-8dpo progression, and pics of 9dpo quickvue, and more pics of Icon25 036 (640x359).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4









Blood Test 8dpo 033 (640x480).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









Best shot for squinter.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Dollar Store Test 8dpo 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wills_2

Wow Amber - can def see some squinters in those pics. FX and sending :dust: your way!!

I've had a nice temp spike this morning so am hoping O has been on or around the last few days but I've POAS this morning and CBFM still saying high! and IC is now positive again...can you have 2 surges??!! I had positives a few days ago on IC's and then 2 days of faint lines but today is a blazing positive! Will have to learn how to upload pics cos you ladies probably think I'm crazy! 

xx


----------



## ambertwogood

These are the equates from 8dpo, 9dpo, and just now which is technically 10dpo bc it's past 12am here.
 



Attached Files:







8-9AF-9PM-DPO's Comparison's Equates Rapidily Progressing 004 (360x640).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4









8-9AF-9PM-DPO's Comparison's Equates Rapidily Progressing 005 (360x640).jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5









8-9AF-9PM-DPO's Comparison's Equates Rapidily Progressing 018 (360x640).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6









8-9AF-9PM-DPO's Comparison's Equates Rapidily Progressing 030 (480x640).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7









8-9AF-9PM-DPO's Comparison's Equates Rapidily Progressing 031 (480x640).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wills_2

ambertwogood said:


> These are the equates from 8dpo, 9dpo, and just now which is technically 10dpo bc it's past 12am here.

Can definitely see some lines on some of those so will keep my FX'd for you xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Hello

Are you ok with new people joining in or is this a bit of an established group?


----------



## Wills_2

justmeinlove said:


> Hello
> 
> Are you ok with new people joining in or is this a bit of an established group?

Hi :flower:

Of course we are ok with new people...the more the merrier!! 

:dust:

xx


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome justmeinlove!

Of course you can join, all are welcome! Come chat, rant, relate, etc whatever is needed.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Wills - i'm sorry o is being confusing for you but yes still bd til you confirm o. not sure about the temp spike just yet for you it would be more defined.

fxmummyduck - rant away is right! it's what we are here for! we help each other wait and get feelings out that others may not understand or if no one knows you are ttc some of the only people we can rant to, especially if dh is anxious too and you don't want to burden him all the more.

Mom15 - too funny, arguing with your ovaries:haha: and yes waiting to o is torturous and can be longer than the tww but both are horrible.

Amber - can't wait to see a blazing bfp for you but def see the squinters so far! and i understand not claiming it or it not feeling real, i waited for a bfp that couldn't be mistaken and even tho i'm like 7 weeks along it still doesn't feel real to me. so fx for fab lines that can't be denied!:thumbup:


----------



## saveme

Hi ladies nice to see everyone still holding on.
Willis I'm hoping you can get that eggy preggy and get on to your 2ww soon!
Amber-woot I'm seeing some very promising lines fx for ya!
ASM- things are looking good towards being a viable pregnancy I'm waiting for my 2nd beta which I had drawn today my first was Thursday still 3days before expected AF and level came back as 187 so I'm praying also did an early scan and ob said she sees what she believes is the start of my gestational sac I was like really?!?! I uploaded it so you all tell me what you think????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## justmeinlove

Ok then, hi all.
I think i swap a 100 times a day on whether i want another or not, mostly fear of being More exhausted i think! 
It's a bit iffy as well because my hubbie is on anti depressants and it makes sex um, trickier in the complete sense. I sometimes wonder between money worries (statutory sick pay due to depression), my newly diagnosed hypothyroidism and his depression (hopefully fixable!) whether we should accept we're too old and broken and stick to 1 :-/


----------



## Wills_2

saveme said:


> Hi ladies nice to see everyone still holding on.
> Willis I'm hoping you can get that eggy preggy and get on to your 2ww soon!
> Amber-woot I'm seeing some very promising lines fx for ya!
> ASM- things are looking good towards being a viable pregnancy I'm waiting for my 2nd beta which I had drawn today my first was Thursday still 3days before expected AF and level came back as 187 so I'm praying also did an early scan and ob said she sees what she believes is the start of my gestational sac I was like really?!?! I uploaded it so you all tell me what you think????

Lol thanks save me. My cycle seems to be very confusing in terms of OPK's...CBFM has said high for about 10 days but no peak and then my IC's had lines equal to the test line but never darker for a few days and then had a negative but are now back to positive LOL I don't have a clue whats going on at the moment :wacko::wacko:The last 2 days I've temped though i've had higher readings than any other day this month so am hoping FF will confirm O in the next day or 2!
That scan pic definitely has something in there that's for sure! Will keep my FX'd its tha start of a lil babba :kiss:



justmeinlove said:


> Ok then, hi all.
> I think i swap a 100 times a day on whether i want another or not, mostly fear of being More exhausted i think!
> It's a bit iffy as well because my hubbie is on anti depressants and it makes sex um, trickier in the complete sense. I sometimes wonder between money worries (statutory sick pay due to depression), my newly diagnosed hypothyroidism and his depression (hopefully fixable!) whether we should accept we're too old and broken and stick to 1 :-/

Just me...your situation is definitely a tricky one so sending :hugs: your way. What was your situation like when you had #1? Can you remember the early days and how you felt? If you got preggo now do you think you could deal with those issues on top of what you have going on already? Whilst a baby is the most magical thing ever I do think you need to be in a good place as it puts on lot of strain on any person/relationship. Obviously this is only my opinion and you can tell me to do one but do you think you could NTNP and monitor your cycles and see how things go both with your cycle and everything else? There's obviously something making you doubt if now is the right time and usually gut instincts are good so follow them hun xx

AFM - had a high on CBFM (again) and another IC with the test line equal to the other and even tried 2 different brand IC's with the same result!! Really don't know what's going on but after the cramping I had the other day and the higher temps I've had these past 2 days am really hoping I get a confirmed O! my DH has a bad back and so we haven't been able to :bed: much these last few days but I pretty much made him last night :blush:... I was like O is near and we've not DTD for days...I haven't been tracking all month to miss it :haha: it must have helped his back as he didn't moan once before he went to work :haha:

Amber - any more tests done??!!!

All our preggo ladies - how's everything going? All well I hope xx


----------



## sheeps24

Hi everyone, me and my oh have just decided to try for #2!

I am struggling to get answers on my own threads so hoping this is the place to be! I had my implant out on Thursday and I am waiting to ovulate. I have done some opks and they been negative. I got a very faint line yesterday so I was hoping that was the start of something .. tested before bed and this morning all negative again.

When you do get a positive how quick after it are you supposed to ovulate?

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh horrendous first year, silent reflux, endless baby screaming cos of it, hideous sleep. Urgh.


----------



## justmeinlove

I love toddlerphase and above though so the challenge for me is enduring the pregnancy and baby stage to get another toddler ;)


----------



## Mom15

Willis - I think you can have multiple surges. I only tried OPK's for a couple of cycles when ttc#1 and never really got positives so I gave up and just went by cm and confirming with temp. My cycles were 5-7 weeks long and I would sometimes get fertile mucus but no temp shift followed. So I think we can gear up to O, but then sometimes don't until a few days later. Hopefully you'll get a temp rise soon and can confirm O. I definitely think charting takes practice and every cycle I got a bit better at interpreting cm etc. Today I finally had the tiniest bit of ewcm, still mixed with creamy, but I hope I am getting closer to O. 

sheeps - I am no expert when it comes to OPK's. Are you temping and checking CM? Those two worked much better for me personally. Looking back I think I O'd roughly 4 weeks after quitting the pill, but I have unusually long cycles.


----------



## sheeps24

Mom15 said:


> Willis - I think you can have multiple surges. I only tried OPK's for a couple of cycles when ttc#1 and never really got positives so I gave up and just went by cm and confirming with temp. My cycles were 5-7 weeks long and I would sometimes get fertile mucus but no temp shift followed. So I think we can gear up to O, but then sometimes don't until a few days later. Hopefully you'll get a temp rise soon and can confirm O. I definitely think charting takes practice and every cycle I got a bit better at interpreting cm etc. Today I finally had the tiniest bit of ewcm, still mixed with creamy, but I hope I am getting closer to O.
> 
> sheeps - I am no expert when it comes to OPK's. Are you temping and checking CM? Those two worked much better for me personally. Looking back I think I O'd roughly 4 weeks after quitting the pill, but I have unusually long cycles.

I've never done temping I might order what I need to do temping .. do you just check it like daily?!


----------



## Wills_2

Mom15 said:


> Willis - I think you can have multiple surges. I only tried OPK's for a couple of cycles when ttc#1 and never really got positives so I gave up and just went by cm and confirming with temp. My cycles were 5-7 weeks long and I would sometimes get fertile mucus but no temp shift followed. So I think we can gear up to O, but then sometimes don't until a few days later. Hopefully you'll get a temp rise soon and can confirm O. I definitely think charting takes practice and every cycle I got a bit better at interpreting cm etc. Today I finally had the tiniest bit of ewcm, still mixed with creamy, but I hope I am getting closer to O.
> 
> Thanks Mom15, am keeping everything crossed that my temp is still raised tomorrow and i have confirmed O! FX that you are getting closer to O too :flower:
> When coming off BC to TTC my daughter my cycles were around 90 days long...i had all but given up on conceiving that i was 12 weeks pregnant before it occurred to me to do a test and that was only because my boob felt like i'd slept with it under my arm :haha:
> 
> Sheeps - in order to temp you just need to buy (or use) a basal body thermometer...I bought mine off Amazon with 30 OPK's for a few £'s but to be honest I'm still a novice...this is my first cycle tracking my temps and they are way too confusing!!!The other ladies on here are real helpful though so ask any questions you have and I'm sure they'll respond. I'm also using a CBFM and IC OPK's, i've had highs on CBFM but no onfirmed O and i've had test lines equal to the control line so a positive but over a few days!
> 
> Amber - where are you...hope everything is ok :flower:
> 
> Everyone else ok...this thread has gone a bit quiet!
> 
> xx


----------



## Mom15

Sheeps - like Willis said you need to get a bbt thermometer that shows two digits behind the dot. Then there are just a few but important rules. 
- you need to take your temp (orally or vaginally, I do orally) BEFORE you get up, talk or do anything. So have your thermometer where you can reach it while still laying down. 
- take it at the same time every morning.
- you should have at least three hours of uninterrupted sleep before you take your temp. 
- try to keep bedroom temperature and what you wear the same as much as you can

It was eye opening for me how for example alcohol will influence your body temp even hours later. At least it did for me, which made me cut back to almost nothing because I didn't want my temps to get messed up. Let me know if you have any questions and I'd be happy to help if I can

Willis - I can imagine the surprise when you got you bfp and even more so when you went for a dating scan. Way to go sailing through the what I find worry some first tri like that!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome sheeps24!

We have some ladies here who know tons about opks (especially amber, she can tell you what brand is most reliable for her and what doesn't work as well) all i know about them is that to get a pos opk the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control (not like hpt where a line is a line) and you don't o right when you get your surge of lh, it happens a couple hours to even a couple days and like wills is finding out you can gear up to o and then not.

with temping mom15 is right, so follow that when taking the temps, as for tracking i suggest fertility friend (it's free and pretty reliable) it will also give you tips on temping and charting. and yes tons of things can affect temps and tons of things affect o too, reading up on stuff helps, fertility friend has articles but you can look things up on the internet too.


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you ladies ... I think I might order one its just seems very confusing! If I don't have any luck now with O then try next time when my cycles are back to normal from having my implant removed! 

xx


----------



## Mom15

O, o, o....looks like my ovaries are listening. Just had a tiny bit of EWCM...hope this is it and not just a tease. My husband saw me with my thermometer this morning and asked if I had a temperature...hahaha


----------



## G x

Morning ladies, sorry I've not posted in a few weeks,

Hope yous are all well?..

ATM. Ive just been so busy with the run up to litto ones birthday. 
Was also trying to stay off for a little as I didn't want OH to get to stressed with the TTC label.. With this only being our 1st cycle off BC. 

Last week I had extremely sore boobs, nothing like I've ever had before, 
Didn't mention it the OH as I really was trying to not stress him over things. 

Well my curiosity was getting the better of me the last 2 day, so I bought cheap test had a faint line but wasn't sure if it showed it time frame..:shrug:

Well today I got this on a clear blue digi:happydance:. I am in total shock I just had to tell someone as my OH has left for work already.

​G x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sheeps24

Congratulations G x


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies we are TTC #2, i have a little girl who is now 4, took us 3 months to fall pregnant with her hoping and praying well fall first time (wishful thinking i know) just really ready for another now and every where i look at pregnant ladies or new born babies!!

Not sure what all the abbrivations mean but we are now in the 2 week wait for my first period (or not) due in 2 weeks aaaahhhh


----------



## saveme

Gx- congratulations such wonderful news!!!
Amanda- hope you catch this cycle, keep us updated!
AFM- Everything seems ok I got some betas done 1st [email protected] 12dpo 187 2nd 2 days later was @14dpo 455, my ob seems fine with those numbers and just going to see me on the 11th I guess just for maybe a f/u scan and all the official pregnancy paperwork and plans! I'm praying and have total faith that God's handling everything perfectly so I'm not going to worry about anything, just got to wait, be patient, and let this lil bub grow.. 
So anyway I'll keep checking back to see what's going on with everyone else periodically. Hope all you ladies cont. to get those beautiful lines!!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:happydance:Congratulations Gx!!!!:happydance:

hopefully the time passes quickly for your oh to get home and you can share your wonderful news!!!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Amandasb84!

here's hoping you are pregnant before you know it! and as to the abbreviations, just look up what you don't know or ask! (we really don't mind):thumbup:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - can't wait to see more tests, when are you taking/posting more?

Mom15 - glad to hear you have some ewcm, hopefully your ovaries continue to listen to you!

saveme - happy to hear your levels are rising and that you have your first ob visit scheduled.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies had no line at all on this opk this morning but now have this .. it's quite vivid I know its not positive but hoping this is on its way now! When should I test again .. In a few hours?

Edit: Also been feeling terrible today!
 



Attached Files:







13663480_10157274066980451_656918681_o.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## saveme

MiBabyHopes- how is everything progressing with you and lil bean??? Haven't seen you update us on what's been happening with you?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

As far as ik the lo is doing well, there isn't much to report, my ob appointment is the 11th so more to tell then. for now just tried, some nausea, feeling hungry at times, and warm.


----------



## ambertwogood

I'm not sure what to think about my tests. I just posted some new one's on the testing thread and one about a possible FRER evap line (two sep threads if you want to go look) :) Thanks for asking about me, I'm getting stressed over all this though.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> I'm not sure what to think about my tests. I just posted some new one's on the testing thread and one about a possible FRER evap line (two sep threads if you want to go look) :) Thanks for asking about me, I'm getting stressed over all this though.

Which is your thread Amber?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Waves and welcomes to the new ladies!

Very quick update as I'm so excited! Dh didn't want to wait because of this trip so we have bd cd11,12,13 and today I got ewcm and we plan to bd tonight!!! Happy dance!!!


----------



## Mom15

fxmummy - good luck, I hope you catch that egg. We will try to catch it too tonight :) I definitely think I will be ovulating soon.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about my tests. I just posted some new one's on the testing thread and one about a possible FRER evap line (two sep threads if you want to go look) :) Thanks for asking about me, I'm getting stressed over all this though.
> 
> Which is your thread Amber?Click to expand...


it has some **Update at the beginning and then say's something about "losing my mind" I'm on my crap lap top or I would just link it in but it's too complicated without a mouse and all, lol sorry


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Waves and welcomes to the new ladies!
> 
> Very quick update as I'm so excited! Dh didn't want to wait because of this trip so we have bd cd11,12,13 and today I got ewcm and we plan to bd tonight!!! Happy dance!!!

Yay!!! I had a feeling you two would change your minds!!! Good Luck and hope you catch your egg!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> fxmummy - good luck, I hope you catch that egg. We will try to catch it too tonight :) I definitely think I will be ovulating soon.

Best of luck!! Let's hope we have some baby dust our way!


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Waves and welcomes to the new ladies!
> 
> Very quick update as I'm so excited! Dh didn't want to wait because of this trip so we have bd cd11,12,13 and today I got ewcm and we plan to bd tonight!!! Happy dance!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I had a feeling you two would change your minds!!! Good Luck and hope you catch your egg!!Click to expand...

Thanks cd14 but my cycle is feeling hard to decipher so we will just keep bding! 

Waiting for your next test results, good luck!


----------



## StephyB

BFP @ 12dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mom15

wow, what a clear line!! Congrats :)


----------



## CeriB

Congrats StephyB!


----------



## G x

Congrats stephyb, fantastic lines.x


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:happydance: Yay StephyB, so happy for your bfp!!!:happydance:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Fxmummyduck - so happy to hear that you both want to ttc again, it is important for both mommy and daddy to be on board, here's hoping this cycle is your bfp!

Mom15 - i hope you and your oh catch the egg this cycle, too! i want to see lots of bfps for the ladies on here!

Amber - i'm following on your other thread and can't wait to see your test for today! fx there are undeniable lovely lines for you!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations Stephyb!!! Lovely clear line!!

Thanks mibaby, we have so far bd everyday cd11 to cd15, just wish I knew when I was ovulating all my opks are back home. Even if I bought some now I'm not how helpful they'd be I might stress over it if I have already Od. Guess we keep bding for a bit longer!


----------



## ambertwogood

Congratulations StephyB. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

**I updated my PT thread but I'll go ahead and share it here as well, sadly it ended abruptly in a CP. I'm devastated. :cry: And just feel like giving up. I just don't understand why this is happening.


----------



## gaves99

Hi! I'm currently ttc #2. It's our 2nd month trying. With dd is was month 1! I'm on cd21 and 6 dpo. I'm telling myself I'm not going to get worked up, stressed out and test happy like last month. I saw every symptom under the sun and was convinced of a bfp. Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> Congratulations StephyB. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> **I updated my PT thread but I'll go ahead and share it here as well, sadly it ended abruptly in a CP. I'm devastated. :cry: And just feel like giving up. I just don't understand why this is happening.

I've commented on your other thread, but I'll say again how sorry I am.


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry Amber! Sending you hugs!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just to confuse myself I took an ov test. I'm cd16 but had ewcm cd14, and now this. I'm not sure if it's my surge on the way down or the way up?!! It usually stays positive for around a day no longer, so I guess if I keep testing I'll find out. I think we're going to have to keep bding in case! Still pretty confused though, my last cycle was only 25 days but the one before was 34 so I'm just all over the place at the moment. 

What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - I hear you! I get confused / impatient as well. I have been having watery/ewcm for 6 days now. And Bd'ing has made it even harder to judge what my cm is, because I have so little. Last cycle I had about 10 days of watery/ewcm so maybe I have 4 more days to go. My cervix feels def open, but not super high and soft like I remember it to be when I ovulate. Just ready for a temp rise!!


----------



## StephyB

fxmummyduck - i would keep bd'ing - if you got that, O is on the way!
i made sure BD happening every other day from about CD 8 until well after my temps confirmed O :)


----------



## StephyB

ambertwogood said:


> Congratulations StephyB. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> **I updated my PT thread but I'll go ahead and share it here as well, sadly it ended abruptly in a CP. I'm devastated. :cry: And just feel like giving up. I just don't understand why this is happening.

So Sorry Amber!!!:hugs:


----------



## MiBabyHopes

So sorry to hear that Amber :cry::hugs:, that is heartbreaking news, take some time if you need it, take care of yourself and try again when you are ready.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome gaves99!

glad to have you in the group and hope your sticky bean comes soon! with our ds he was first try too and now this time it took 5 cycles but looking at my charts only 3 of those were timed right with bding. fx for this cycle for you!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - i know it can be confusing (i've been there myself) but all you can really do is keep testing and bding until you know you o'd, i forget do you temp? cuz sustained high temps are a great way to confirm o. as for the test it could be gearing up to o or on the downside, there is no way to tell except to keep poas.

mom15 - each cycle is different and who know how many days we have watery or ewcm it varies but i completely understand confusion watery with bding lubrication and :spermy: but you aren't supposed to check cm when you're about to bd or right after cuz it looks similar. however ewcm looks nothing like that so that is at least easy to spot!


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Welcome gaves99!
> 
> glad to have you in the group and hope your sticky bean comes soon! with our ds he was first try too and now this time it took 5 cycles but looking at my charts only 3 of those were timed right with bding. fx for this cycle for you!

I have a new post in the TTC after loss forum "Spouse's and Support after CP......." explaining the entire situation if anyone is interested in reading it, I am just too emotionally drained to retype any of it, or even think about it right now, sorry. I just......:cry:


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - it always makes sense once I O and look back. Just right now I wonder everyday is this it. Before my ds and no nursing I had three days for ewcm, not a ton but easy to identify. Now and the reason could be nursing it seems to go back and forth between watery and ewcm. Last o also my nipples got sore for a couple days which hasn't happened yet. And yes I didn't check for hours before and after bd. don't want do disturb and spermies still trying to find the entrance :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Mom15 - too funny about the swimmers, and good to hear that you are following proper cm checking procedures :haha: but no really that's good to hear not every one knows how to and it seems like you have a good grasp! and yes in retrospect it always seems clear when o has happened but when your in the trenches it can be confusing and frustrating.

fxmummyduck - any update on opks?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mibaby opks were fainter last night and again this afternoon so I'm guessing in was the end of the surge not the beginning. We're still bding as I usually ovulate the day after a positive. Had some mild cramping in my right side today but who knows. No I don't temp I've never had a go, no reason why not!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ok so I'm completely lost, my opks are all over the place some are dark and some are light but none I would call positive. Should I assume that they're not going to get darker and positive now? And that as I started testing late I won't pick up on a positive? Or do I buy more tests?!!!


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry mummy that the opk's are playing tricks on you! I started temping, because I couldn't figure out what the opk's were trying to tell me. Are you tracking cm?

Afm, I think I ovulated yesterday based on cm and cervix it seemed pretty obvious. Now my temp just needs to rise.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks mom15, hope you see your temp rise.

Was tracking cm but has also been playing tricks on me I did have some ewcm cd14 but not much then it kind of went watery again and is now back to creamy so it's not been the easiest to decipher.


----------



## gaves99

Cd24 and 9 dpo and not feeling anything but some slight cramps here and there. Last month every twinge was a symptom and I had myself convinced on the bfp. Trying to not stress and put too much pressure on myself. I hate the waiting game!


----------



## gaves99

Anyone have noticeable implantation pains/cramps? What/when/where did you feel them. I never noticed with dd.


----------



## bucherwurm

Hi guys. I am officially jumping in to TTC/NTNP for number 2! Sort of nervous but excited.


----------



## Mom15

Welcome bucherwurm! Our first are a month apart :). Good luck!

I'm 3dpo today and wondering if my temp is already on it's way down. Time will tell :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi all. Im new here. Ttc#2 (cycle1) and currently in the TWW 4dpo. Just sitting around obsessing about every single thing which makes the days go by soooo slowly. AF is due on Aug19th.
Just trying to keep myself busy until testing time.
Thanks for having me :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Bucherwurm and OilyMamma!

hopefully you will both see your bfps soon!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

fxmummyduck - sorry to hear your opks are being so inconclusive but it seems like your cm is letting you know what's going on! ewcm and watery are very fertile cm and creamy is still fertile but not as much, so you probably o'd, but keep checking your cm to confirm!

mom15 - glad to hear you got your confirmed o but sorry to hear you have such a short luteal phase and such a long folicular phase. you may want to look into ways to lengthen your luteal phase and perhaps talk to your ob. fx you caught the egg anyhow!

gaves99 - the waiting is horrible but at least you have less than a week left! no implantation cramps that i can remember but with my ds i did have implantation bleeding but this time nothing, each pregnancy is different i guess.

afm - sorry i haven't posted in a bit but i have been checking in and reading posts, i've just been too tired to reply, thinking and typing seemed to high a goal to attain in my fatigued state.


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - I am taking vitex and also do seed cycling. Believe it or not my follicular phase is relatively short compared to before DS. I'm guessing my OB would tell me to wean. If my lp doesn't improve by oct/nov I might think about weaning. I try everyday to cut down, but it's so hard. DS is not a big eater and loves the boobies. On top of it a week ago it started that I can't get him down for night time. Today is the first day he is also fighting nap. He is currently whining in his crib. Since he is not crying I have hope he will fall asleep. But those sleep troubles have resulted in so much nursing. DH is out of town a lot for 2-4 days at a time which make it hard to involve him in any kind of night night routine. 

I'm sorry to hear you are so fatigued, but I guess it's all for a good reason. Hopefully the second tri energy boost will kick in in a few weeks. 

One thing I have read about, but not yet tried is vitamin b6 taken in a vitamin b complex.l to lengthen my luteal phase. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks mibaby that's made me feel better!! Think we've done all we can this month, bd everyday CD 11 to 19, could not manage anymore! 

Mom15 I'm taking some bvitamins but this is the first cycle so not sure if it's helped guess we'll find out!


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - FX the bvitamins will do the trick for you :) 

I'm 4 dpo and can't wait to see if tomorrow AF will show or not...at least my temp has recovered, but I also didn't have three hours of uninterrupted sleep so who knows how accurate it is.


----------



## schultzie18

Hello everyone! Just had my IUD removed on August 2nd. Had my AF right after. Now just waiting. Hoping for BFP for all! Scared to have another child but ready as can be!


----------



## gaves99

So tmi. The last 2 days I've had a ton of cm, white and thick. I just peed and actually out loud when went whoa! It's weird and quite a bit each time I almost feel like I need to wear a liner. AF would be due sat,so I'm thinking I'll test Fri. Keeping my poas monster under control! Lol


----------



## Mom15

Gaves - hopefully a good sign!!

Schultzie - welcome and good luck :)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome schultzie18!

glad to hear that you got your af so quickly after the removal, one of the few times (haha) we are happy for that to start! fx for a bfp for you!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Mom15 - hope what you are taking helps!!! and i have heard about the vitamin b thing so, something to look into i guess. wow how long were your cycles before your ds?

fxmummyduck - fx you covered your bases enough and you caught that egg!

gaves99 - could be something but may not be but fx for a bfp for you what dpo are you going to test?

afm - still tired all the time, some heartburn, and warm, not much else that i can think of but my first ob appointment is tom so looking forward to that and hoping she uses the doppler and all goes well. i so want to hear a heartbeat and see my growing lo tom. a little nervous as this is about the same time week wise that we had our mc the first time i was pg but trying not to think about it.


----------



## gaves99

So I caved and just tested. I'm on cd27 and 12dpo.. thought that may not be entirely true, that's the night I pulled a peak and had cramping. Anyways bfn. It's so disappointing to see. I'll wait 2 days to try again. Damn


----------



## gaves99

How long do you wait to go to a Dr to get a check up to make sure things are in working order? I'll be 36 in Oct so don't want to wait too long. 

How old is everyone?


----------



## schultzie18

I just turned 31. My dh is 35. This will be our last. We both decided that 2 is perfect for our family. I had a really horrible labor and delivery. That makes us a little nervous about going through this again but would like to have 2.


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - I had 6 cycles post pill and ovulated CD's 31/38/42/26/36/31. So not much worse I guess, just really irregular. I was on the pill since 13 years old, because it was the only thing that regulated my cycle. I had a D&C at 13 because my lining was so thick and I was bleeding so much I was losing a lot of blood. So I always wondered what my cycles would be like after being on bc for about 17 years. From what I read a long follicular phase can mean too much estrogen, so I'm trying to bring that down with healthy eating (have cut sugar way down, no alcohol, no caffeine) then there are all the environmental estrogens, e.g. cheap plastic flip flops. Some people probably think I am going overboard, but I don't want to look back some day and say I didn't try hard enough. Also our son was born with a left shortened radius and ulnar and with the radio us fused to the humerus. Also his left hand is smaller and just a bit different. 99.9% it is genetic, but we want to make sure we are as healthy as we can be. My temp dropped today so not much hope Af will stay away.


----------



## lou.831

Hi I'm really new to this and hope someone could plz give me some advice, we have been trying for 7 yrs and nothing &#128577;, but this mo th it's all gone funny my last period was 23rd June finished 28th June , very reg every 33 days, I have not bled at all sine, I had a scan Monday (private one) not a very nice lady couldn't give me time of day, she sais she couldn't see anything at all only my endometrial what is 9mm in diameter i tried asking questions but she said I have no time today &#128533;, anyway last night 11th august I did a test and got a positive line it's light but u can defo see it, this morning I did test first thing and nothing &#128531;, I'm really loosing my mind here I hope someone could plz help or give me some advice, I had blood test done for pregnancy neg, hormones all normall, no diabetic, not going through change (had to check) ,I'm 32, have all symptoms, bad head, bad back,feeling like period pain right at bottom of my belly and stretching feeling, had heart burn ( gone now) terrible wind burping a lot and the toilet trips &#128534; even after I just been feel like I need to go again even if it's just a dribble, also had discharch like egg white, sorry if it's to much info and thank u all in advance will defo keep everyone up to date with how it goes ....baby dust to u all x


----------



## Mom15

Lou - welcome! I am so sorry you have been trying for so long!! And I am sorry you had such an unpleasant professional doing your scan. You are clearly in need of answers and she should have had the time to at least try answer them. I was wondering if you do any charting, like OPK's or temping to determine when you ovulate every cycle? From what you said, it sounds like your cycle is very regular. Had you ovulate the same CD you always do, you would be 3.5 weeks late and I would assume the scan would have showed something. BUT if you happened to have ovulated late (maybe due to stress, change in nutrition, intense exercise...) then maybe you are not as late as you think. The test you took, did the line show up in the timeframe or later? I am not a test expert, but maybe test again if you think you had a line. Posting some pictures might help too. Some of the ladies on here are much more versed in interpreting test than I am. Not sure of how much help I am, just hoping it might help you even if it's just in a small way.


----------



## lou.831

Hi thank u sooo much for answering my question, I had only just started the clear blue digital ovulation test in august by accident ,I do right my ovulation days down on calender on the 5th,6th,7th8th,9th I did test every afternoon and they all came up with a &#9786; I thought I had bought pregnancy test but found out they was ovulation test not pregnancy ones, d'oh, the only thing the woman said in scan was I can't see anything and you endometrial is 9mm in diameter whatever that means&#55357;&#56853;, so I was thinking maybe I missed my period in July and ovulated in august from 5th to 9th ? But I'm just sooo lost and very confused with everything. But I really do feel pregnant but now I just feeling so low about it all.x


----------



## Mom15

Lou - did you do a clear blue on the 10th? if so and it was negative then you might have just ovulated, which would explain the eggwhite cm. Also one of my symptoms when I ovulate is that I have to pee more, although like you said I don't really it just feels like it. 
Do you know how long your luteal phase is?


----------



## lou.831

No I don't know how long it is my luteal phase that is lol, no didn't do clear blue on 10th , did I Morrison's own brand pregnancy test on 11th,


----------



## gaves99

And I'm out.... she showed with a vengeance! :growlmad::devil::witch:


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh no!! Sorry to hear gaves. That sucks!


----------



## fxmummyduck

gaves99 said:


> And I'm out.... she showed with a vengeance! :growlmad::devil::witch:

Sorry the witch got you &#128577;


----------



## fxmummyduck

So going on a few symptoms I've looked back over my cycle and think I'm roughly 8dpo, af due 20th August!

Hate symptom spotting but I've had cramps on and off, pinching feelings yesterday am, and some nausea, sneezing, oh and gas! Pleasant!!


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - I'm 8dpo too today. Started spotting although barely noticable so far. Have this feeling AF might show today, which in the grand scheme of things is still a great improvement over my previous cycles. My temps are worthless due to my 15mo old DS who is going through a terrible sleep regression and being a night time boobie monster again. So ff actually took away my crosshairs.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Mummy - I'm 8dpo too today. Started spotting although barely noticable so far. Have this feeling AF might show today, which in the grand scheme of things is still a great improvement over my previous cycles. My temps are worthless due to my 15mo old DS who is going through a terrible sleep regression and being a night time boobie monster again. So ff actually took away my crosshairs.

Could it be implantation bleeding? 8dpo is a good day for that although I'm showing no signs of it &#128577;


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - I wish it was! I know I'm not out until Af shows as I have always spotted during my luteal phase. Pre DS I actually always started at about 5/6 dpo. So the fact that I didn't start until 8 dpo this time is amazing. Just the last three cycles AF has always come the day I started spotting, but the fact that I am already at 8dpo gives me hope that it's not the case this time. I also spotted the cycle I conceived DS until about 11 weeks! So def doesn't mean I'm out. Time is def starting to slow down....


----------



## Mom15

CD1 today. So 8 day Lp is a great improvement. Looking forward to what the next cycle brings. O'ing earlier than 4-5 weeks from now would be nice. Well, now I'm getting a bit greedy. Haha


----------



## 23Sparkle

hi everyone

I'm TTC #2 since I had my first 3 years ago. I can't remember if it was april or may of this year that I finally decided it was time for me to go to the doctor since we have insurance now to go get checked I use to have horrible irregular cycles, heavy bleeding for 3 months or more at times, and I couldn't go anywhere. I got labs done and turns out I'm Anemic, and my glucose was high but not high enough to be declared a diabetic, she said i was pre diabetic, so she put me on metformin and birth control. The birth control she prescribed me didn't work so I had to go to my OBYN doctor and he gave me something else and the bleeding stopped. I had lost some weight but that was before I started taking anything I guess it was from all the blood loss.

This month I stopped taking the birth control, I still had one more pack, but I noticed I was gaining weight. I'm still taking the metformin I've actually felt better not taking the birth control now for some reason. 

How long does it take for birth control to get out of your system? Has anyone taken metformin?


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Sparkle! I was on birth control for almost 17 years. It was prescribed when I was only 13 years old as I had very long and heavy periods and it was the only way to get them under control. Just like you I lost a lot of blood back then. When I stopped it in 2014 to ttc#1 my cycles were between 5-7 days long although my period was normal length and flow. It seemed like my ovulation got stronger over time and I conceived on the 6th cycle. I was never on Metformin, so no help there. I hope your cycles are more regulated now! Are you charting to determine O?


----------



## 23Sparkle

Hi Mom15, wow thats alot of years on birth control, i was only on it for 2 months.

No I'm not charting I've never charted before so I have no idea when I do ovulate.


----------



## Mom15

Sparkle - with so many things, I think it can be different for every person. My friend conceived first cycle off the pill after being on it for years. My sister didn't get her period for almost 4 months after stopping. So unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a rule to go by I think.


----------



## Hootiesmommy

hey ladies! I am currently on CD 26 I O'd on CD 15 so I am 11dpo. I am testing BFN still. My breast are sore and my cm is back to creamy. It was watery for two days. Which is normally what it is before AF but it went back to CM. I'm nauseous all the time. I have a whole symptom list from 3dpo to here... We are in our first month on Clomid. And in our 13 month TTC #2


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies,

I thought i was out as i got my period (a day earlier then expected) but it only lasted 2 days and was fairly light, and it normally last 4-5 days now 7 days later i'm having brown spotting and feeling cramps do you think i could be pregnant

should i test or not?? I don't know what to do 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## justmeinlove

Darn. Bd on friday, and ewcm on sunday-tuesday. I'm guessing that means even our one effort didn't have the right timing :-/

Mind you, then my daughter wakes me up twice in the night and my tired brain thinks another baby is Not a good idea ;)

What do we think, do i have a chance?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome - lou.831, 23Sparkle, and Hootiesommy!

lou - so no july af? i would say keep testing and let us know what's happening. and boo to the scan lady, so not nice.

sparkle - sorry to hear you are having such troubles ttc and i agree with Mom15 coming off bc is different for all.

hootie - fx for a bfp for you but unfortunately af and pg symptoms overlap, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Gaves - my ob said after 6 months of ttc with no bfp to come and discuss with her. i just turned 31. and sorry to hear the witch got you!

Schultzie - wow both of us and our other halves are the same age and we both have a 2014 baby! 

Mom15 - do all you need to do to feel like you've left no stone unturned! yay for a longer luteal phase, fx it keeps up! all the healthy changes you are making will def make a difference with your cycles!

Fxmummyduck - hmm i hate that af and pg symptoms are mostly the same, keep us posted!

Amanda84 - hmm, odd. and yes test and post pics for us! :haha:

Justmeinlove - could be but iffy. i know that swimmers can survive up to 3 days in fertile cm but usually o happens after last day of fertile cm, fx tho!

afm - appointment went well, dr said the baby looks good and on target for my due date but it was just the hand held doppler that she used. didn't get to hear heartbeat but saw the heart beat flutters. next appointment is 9/8 and she said we would see more then. not sure when my scan is but all future appointments are scheduled and i'll have the list when i see her. still super tired, sorry i haven't been on in a bit but really no energy.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi to all the new ladies! It's great this thread is so busy, but sorry if I'm not keeping up.

Tested and got a bfn and almost straight after af arrived :( 

Here's to another cycle!


----------



## schultzie18

Mibabyhopes- crazy that we are the same! Congrats on being pregnant with your 2nd! Hoping I am not far behind.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Hi ladies, can I join you?
I am currently trying for number 2 with my fiance. Its been about 16 months I think. There have been 2 early miscarriages in that time.
I am currently 10dpo but i dont feel like this month is the month for some reason.


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - how nice you got to see the heart flutter :) glad everything seems to be on track.

mummy - I'm sorry AF showed. Mine is final winding down. I miss those days where it was only 4/5 days. Now it's more like 6/7 days long.

Welcome all the new ladies!

Amanda, did you test??

Hooties - hope AF has stayed away!

Mama - I'm sorry to hear about your losses and that you have been trying for a while. Did it take a while to conceive #1 too?


----------



## MrsCeder

Hi Ladies,

I am currently on cycle 4 of TTC no 2! It doesn't seem quite so easy this time around :-( I was 28 when we had our DD and now i'm 31.

Can't wait to get my BFP, love hearing about others getting BFP's! xx


----------



## Mom15

Welcome and good luck MrsCeder! Hopefully you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## MrsCeder

I'm just waiting for my positive opk currently on cd14, having sore boobs and ewcm but not smiley of the digital clearblue test yet. Getting so impatient now lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi to all the new ladies! It's great this thread is so busy, but sorry if I'm not keeping up.
> 
> Tested and got a bfn and almost straight after af arrived :(
> 
> Here's to another cycle!

Hmmm it's not af, I'm totally confused :(


----------



## Mom15

sounds like it won't be too much longer :)


----------



## Mom15

Mmmmh, Mummy?? how many dpo are you? Is it just spotting or gone altogether?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Mmmmh, Mummy?? how many dpo are you? Is it just spotting or gone altogether?

No idea how many dpo I am...maybe it's too early to test? It's the tiniest amount of spotting, and even that's nearly gone....


----------



## fxmummyduck

fxmummyduck said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmh, Mummy?? how many dpo are you? Is it just spotting or gone altogether?
> 
> No idea how many dpo I am...maybe it's too early to test? It's the tiniest amount of spotting, and even that's nearly gone....Click to expand...

Edit. I am however on cd31, and I do sometimes have 33 or 35 day cycles not last, but the one before was 35 days. So maybe I'm heading for another 35 dayer, so 10 dpo or 12 dpo?


----------



## Mom15

Didn't you also start B vitamins? Maybe it's changing things too


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Didn't you also start B vitamins? Maybe it's changing things too

Yes I did, could be...

I guess I just stop guessing at things and either af will show or I'll leave it a few days and test again.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Mom15 said:


> MiBaby - how nice you got to see the heart flutter :) glad everything seems to be on track.
> 
> mummy - I'm sorry AF showed. Mine is final winding down. I miss those days where it was only 4/5 days. Now it's more like 6/7 days long.
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies!
> 
> Amanda, did you test??
> 
> Hooties - hope AF has stayed away!
> 
> Mama - I'm sorry to hear about your losses and that you have been trying for a while. Did it take a while to conceive #1 too?

Thank you. I fell very quickly with DD1; as soon as I had my implant removed. It's been very frustrating. It's definitely taking it's toll, this TTC business. I naively thought I'd fall just as quick with the second.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. Not very active on this page BUT stalk you all and have my fingers crossed for each and every one of you. AF is 2 days late today and i got a BFN on clear blue digital. Ah well. On to another cycle..just waiting for the witch to fly on over and bless me with her presence. Lol!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well. I just had some spotting tonight and I am only 4dpo. Not sure what is going on. Maybe just a mixed up cycle since just coming off the Mirena.


----------



## ALiKO

Can I squeeze in :wave:

Hello ladies. I am also TTCing #2 currently 1dpo. When will everyone be testing?

And h&h9m to all the girlies who got their bfp's! :flower:


----------



## roc

Hi all, can I join you please? 
We have just started ttc, this month, and I'm 1-2 dpo right now. Haven't been on here in so long, as my Ds has just turned 6! Hoping there won't be any issues ttc this time round, as although it wasn't hard getting those bfps, we lost about 4, before getting our sticky. 
Feels so strange to be back on this ride! Haha!


----------



## fxmummyduck

The witch definitely got me :( so annoyed as we bd a lot but all too early. I also think my cm is not so good lately, it used to be a lot better. Any ideas how to improve it? I know I don't drink enough!

Hey oilymama, sorry about the bfn, let's hope we both have a bfp next cycle!

Hey Schultzie, I don't have experience with mirena but I expect things will be a bit wonky for a while.

Hi aliko, welcome and yes of course there is room for you! Hope your tww goes quickly! I'm on cd2 so a while yet before I even reach my fertile window.

Hi roc and welcome, hope you get your next sticky bean soon.


----------



## schultzie18

Af is here! Lets hope this is a better cycle. Fxmummy sounds like we will be cycle buddies this time.


----------



## phoenix322

Hi everyone!

I am ttc my second child. my daughter turned 4 1/2 this past March. my husband and i got married 6/11/11, and i found out the second week of july i was pregnant with her! 

this time around is a lot more difficult. we've been trying for a year. i tracked my temps for a couple months to confirm ovulation, stopped temping (but still used opks), and now back to temping. i had a chemical nov. 2015. i've done bloodwork as well as my husband, they've come back normal. had an ultrasound - came back normal. my husband semen analysis - normal. i am meeting w/ a dr at my OBGYN next month for fertility consult. i am going to see if i can get an HSG to check my tubes, and i guess after that we will see! 

hoping it doesn't come to that, currently 4DPO so i am praying this is my lucky month. i used preseed this month as well. i used it the month i had my chemical, so i was nervous to use it again, but i figured it cant hurt.


----------



## babybloo

Hi! Can I join in and chat with you ladies? I'm cd3 on our first cycle ttc. Really hoping it will be quicker this time around but not holding my breath. I'm pretty excited to be back on here so just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Twinklie12

hi all, here to chat and pass the TWW time! I am TTC#2, my DD is 21 months. This is my first cycle TTC#2, and we're DTD after positive OPK, trying for a boy. FX! The TWW is driving me nuts today, I forgot how all consuming TTC can be. I won't test until Saturday probably... ugh!!!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Mummy - have you ever tried vitex? It helps me with CM!!

I am only CD 8 and if I go by my last two cycles, I have about 20-25 days before I O again. Seems soooo far away. Would love to figure out how to O earlier!


----------



## OilyMamma

schultzie18 said:


> Af is here! Lets hope this is a better cycle. Fxmummy sounds like we will be cycle buddies this time.

Can i get in on this cycle buddy thing lol. Cd2 today . May september be an amazing month,


----------



## Mom15

Hopefully this doesn't give anyone reading this before bed nightmares. Here I am as mentioned on a rather non exciting in terms of ttc cd8, to find sth that resembles an almond come out of me! Wtf!! This is my first period ever using the Diva Cup or I may have never noticed. Today I was only spotting, so I wore it all day and just checked it before going to bed. First I thought it was just a plain old jelly like clot, but no it is creepy hard, like rubberish. Anyone every had sth like this? I wonder what else is hiding in my uterus?!?


----------



## ALiKO

Roc: looks like we might be cycle buddies! I'm 3dpo today. I'm sorry about your loses but I hope we both get our bfp's this cycle!

Fxmummyduck: Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I'll definitely be here stalking everyone,s progress. Really hope this cycle is the one for you. Any new game plan this cycle to catch the egg?

Shultzie: hoping this cycle works out for you.

Phoenix322: we are practically cycle buddies :). I am 3dpo today hope we get our bfp's! When do you plan to test?

Babybloo: hello :wave:

Twinklie12: hello :wave:. I have a 28 month old DO and i currently live in MA as well, just moved here actually. Is Saturday when your expecting af? I'm not going to test until the 2nd of September.

Mum15: I've always used vitex and dong quai supplements to regulate my hormones so in turn I began O'ing earlier and having shorter cycles. But I was extremely irregular (hormonaly). Could work for you if your cycles have been a bit all over the place.


----------



## ALiKO

Mom15 said:


> Hopefully this doesn't give anyone reading this before bed nightmares. Here I am as mentioned on a rather non exciting in terms of ttc cd8, to find sth that resembles an almond come out of me! Wtf!! This is my first period ever using the Diva Cup or I may have never noticed. Today I was only spotting, so I wore it all day and just checked it before going to bed. First I thought it was just a plain old jelly like clot, but no it is creepy hard, like rubberish. Anyone every had sth like this? I wonder what else is hiding in my uterus?!?

Oh gosh I know that must have startled you. I've personally never experienced that b4 but maybe since your using the cup you are more likely to spot something. I have never used a cup b4 so whatever does come out is rolled up with the pad and thrown in the trash. Perhaps you can save it and take it to your doctor for testing.


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO - i am a little nervous to test too early bc of my chemical last year. i'm due for my pd sept. 2. im going to try my hardest to wait until august 31 but i have a lot of internet cheapie pregnancy tests just waiting to be peed on lol. fertility friend is saying I O'ed on CD13 (temping) , but i usually O on CD 14. its dashed crosshairs for some reason though, so its possible i may be a day off!


----------



## Mom15

Ali - I wondered if the cup "knocked" sth lose. Maybe some old product left over from my first pregnancy. I do have a bicornuate (heartshaped) uterus and a roughly 3" fibroid. That together I think can make it harder for the lining to shed efficiently.


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: I was also thinking about testing Sept. 2nd if my symptoms feel right which would be 12dpo for me. If I don't feel anything convincing and my temps are still high then I'll wait until the day of af to test on the 4th. I know what you mean about being scared to test early as I also had a chemical last August 2015. Have you been having any symptoms?

Mom15: do you think it could be a piece of the fibroid? If it is a concern of yours I would definitely ask for a lab test.


----------



## Mom15

Ali - I thought about that, but I think the fibroid is embedded in the muscle. I think it is just some very old lining that finally decided to come out. As I am not bleeding or in pain I will just bring it up at my next check up at the end of the year. I am planning of getting a Mayan abdominal massage which is performed by a midwife here in town, so I might ask her. My period did seem very painful this time, so maybe it had sth to do with that.


----------



## gaves99

Here's to September! On cd10 today and typically o on cd15. Fingers crossed


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi to a fellow MA momma! I will be 9 DPO on Saturday when I test. FX!!!




ALiKO said:


> Roc: looks like we might be cycle buddies! I'm 3dpo today. I'm sorry about your loses but I hope we both get our bfp's this cycle!
> 
> Fxmummyduck: Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I'll definitely be here stalking everyone,s progress. Really hope this cycle is the one for you. Any new game plan this cycle to catch the egg?
> 
> Shultzie: hoping this cycle works out for you.
> 
> Phoenix322: we are practically cycle buddies :). I am 3dpo today hope we get our bfp's! When do you plan to test?
> 
> Babybloo: hello :wave:
> 
> Twinklie12: hello :wave:. I have a 28 month old DO and i currently live in MA as well, just moved here actually. Is Saturday when your expecting af? I'm not going to test until the 2nd of September.
> 
> Mum15: I've always used vitex and dong quai supplements to regulate my hormones so in turn I began O'ing earlier and having shorter cycles. But I was extremely irregular (hormonaly). Could work for you if your cycles have been a bit all over the place.


----------



## ALiKO

Mom15: sounds relaxing. Hope it helps! 

Gaves99: time to DTD like crazy lol


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO said:


> Phoenix322: I was also thinking about testing Sept. 2nd if my symptoms feel right which would be 12dpo for me. If I don't feel anything convincing and my temps are still high then I'll wait until the day of af to test on the 4th. I know what you mean about being scared to test early as I also had a chemical last August 2015. Have you been having any symptoms?
> 
> Mom15: do you think it could be a piece of the fibroid? If it is a concern of yours I would definitely ask for a lab test.



ALiKO - if my temps drop, i will prob wait til the day of AF being due also. i don't feel like i have any symptoms really, just some faint cramping which isn't unheard of for me, but im still trying to keep my hopes up! i am praying this is my month! how are you feeling?


----------



## fxmummyduck

OilyMamma said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> Af is here! Lets hope this is a better cycle. Fxmummy sounds like we will be cycle buddies this time.
> 
> Can i get in on this cycle buddy thing lol. Cd2 today . May september be an amazing month,Click to expand...

Sounds great! Looks like I'll have 2 cycle buddies! The more the merrier!


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: as of now I've been cramping for the last 20mins or so but have no idea whats its all about. Will be 5dpo in like an hour but trying not to think about it much. Any new developments on your end?


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO: woke up w/ a headache this morning, feel a little bloated, and my lower back is a little sore too, but as you said - also trying to not think about it too much! i just keep telling myself "this is my month! this is it!" i'm hoping the power of positive thinking works!


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: yes same here! Trying to remain positive. I'm also a bit bloated. Amazing I don't have sore boobs which I usually always get. Been getting a lot of cm though so still feeling good. 6dpo now and I know I'm gonna be going crazy in the next day or so looking for implantation signs! Must remain calm :haha: yea right...


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO: me too! I feel a little cramp and i'm like "was that it?!" haha. I don't remember any noticeable symptoms with my daughter, except I was like super gassy the week before I found out, and this one day I was extremely hungry like I hadn't ate in days! 

I have slight random cramping on and off today, and my back is killing me. it was sore yesterday too but def a little worse today.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> The witch definitely got me :( so annoyed as we bd a lot but all too early. I also think my cm is not so good lately, it used to be a lot better. Any ideas how to improve it? I know I don't drink enough!
> 
> Hey oilymama, sorry about the bfn, let's hope we both have a bfp next cycle!
> 
> Hey Schultzie, I don't have experience with mirena but I expect things will be a bit wonky for a while.
> 
> Hi aliko, welcome and yes of course there is room for you! Hope your tww goes quickly! I'm on cd2 so a while yet before I even reach my fertile window.
> 
> Hi roc and welcome, hope you get your next sticky bean soon.

Have you tried using EPO supplements during your pre O wait? (Evening Primrose Oil) I was using them, we took a break this last cycle, but I will start using them again next cycle, but they REALLY helped. You take one a day until you O, then stop with them, I would always switched to a Omega Supplement (it had several of them in it not just 3's) for post O, but you can't take the EPO post O for some reason. But there was a very big difference in my EWCM almost immediately after starting to use them. I was impressed. Something you may want to look into :flower:

***Oh and as a side note- EPO is MUCH cheaper then Vitex. Its like 4 dollars for a bottle of 75 of them, and since you only take them for the first half of your cycle they last quite a while. I bought my bottle like 4 or 5 months ago and still have like 1/2 a bottle maybe more. My cycle's have been fluctuating back and forth though between oing around CD14-16 and CD 20-22 so some months I take a more some months a little less. It only takes one a day though, so either way they will last you a long time and you can buy them at Walmart. I noticed a difference in my CM within just 2-3 days of starting to take them!


----------



## ambertwogood

A big welcome to all the new ladies- Sorry, there are several pages of posts that I just skimmed through so I don't remember anyone's handles- I've been on a break for quite a while, but I'm glad to see that the group is quickly picking up and that their a lot more ladies in this thread to keep up with and be able to pass the time with as well :flower: 

Congrats if there have been any BFP announcement's since I've been away, again, sorry I don't know names if ladies have announced. 

AFM: We had our second CP in 3 months last cycle, and even though I cont'd getting on directly following the CP, it just become too much for me to handle, seeing all the successful BFP announcements and I had to remove myself from the forum to keep my sanity, although my hubs would probably beg to differ that it aided in keeping me sane :rofl: I don't know why but something about this last one just hit me REALLY hard. All of the others, and even the early MC I was able to take in stride and keep going, this one left me just devastated and shattered. I don't know if it was bc the BFP's I go were so obvious this time and they were clearly progressing when with my other one's I kind of knew from the get go that something wasn't right because my levels would fluctuate wildly and I would get a squinter, then nothing, then a line, then a squinter, etc, etc, until they disappeared. This one I really thought was "it" and when the lines disappeared it left me gutted. Poor hubby didn't know what to do with himself bc in the past I had taken it all in stride and this time I was just an absolute mess and inconsolable. I took a break this last cycle, well I say that. I never did any BBTing, no charting of any kind, on LH strips, no monitors. We BD'd one time this entire cycle, and I'm inclined to say it was probably past my O day, but my luck after all the stressing and shit I put myself through up until now, this will be the cycle that we actually conceive. lol. I have no clue what dpo I could possibly be, nor do I even know if I have in fact O'd. I just plan on waiting for AF to show and starting over... To sum it up, this has been a very stressful last month for me, it has completely put me through the wringer and I am praying that we get our BFP soon so I can just put all the TTC stuff up and behind me (planning on passing it forward to some lucky lady so soon as I'm done with it, actually :) ) and being able to move on to the next phase of enjoying a pregnancy that will more than likely be my last one :( So I plan on cherishing every moment of it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and is in good spirits, I'm still having a hard time pulling myself out of the funk this last cycle dumped me in, but hopefully I will be able to put it all behind me soon and move forward with a positive and hopeful attitude. That hasn't happened just yet, but I'm trying. :/


----------



## gaves99

CB opk, how often do you dtd once you get high and then peak result? Just pulled peak so we will tonight. Usually we would again tomo. What about after?


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> The witch definitely got me :( so annoyed as we bd a lot but all too early. I also think my cm is not so good lately, it used to be a lot better. Any ideas how to improve it? I know I don't drink enough!
> 
> Hey oilymama, sorry about the bfn, let's hope we both have a bfp next cycle!
> 
> Hey Schultzie, I don't have experience with mirena but I expect things will be a bit wonky for a while.
> 
> Hi aliko, welcome and yes of course there is room for you! Hope your tww goes quickly! I'm on cd2 so a while yet before I even reach my fertile window.
> 
> Hi roc and welcome, hope you get your next sticky bean soon.




gaves99 said:


> CB opk, how often do you dtd once you get high and then peak result? Just pulled peak so we will tonight. Usually we would again tomo. What about after?


What CB OPK are you using? The smiley's or the actual monitors? I have both of the monitors, they track estrogen and LH. You have an estrogen surge prior to your LH surge, so once it detects a surge in estrogen you will get High readings, then as soon as it detects your LH surge you get a peak. In my personal experience, I normally O the day after the first Peak reading is given, which I have confirmed numerous times with BBTing. BUT- every woman is different, so you could O the day of the first peak, or even the day after the second peak. MOST, meaning according to CB's research with the monitors and actually confirming when ovulation occurs after the peak reading, majority of women will O on the second peak day. It is a good idea to BD every other day (or more if hubs sperm count is good) as soon as you start getting high readings and then once you get your peak reading BD everyday, so BD the day of the first Peak, the day after (maybe 2x's, lol) and then the day after that, and if it makes you feel better, skip the next day then BD again the day after that. A LOT of women have a lot of success using the SMEP method, it basically covers all your bases. I would also suggest, esp if you have been trying for three months or more to add Instead Softcups to your after BD session, you just insert the flexible cup in after he has "finished" and leave it in for 6-12hrs after BDing, it helps to hold everything up there giving you more chances of a swimmer actually making it through the war zone of what we lovingly call our cervix's. lol. It's similar to a procedure that dr's actually used to do called "cervical capping" and if you look at their research they actually have better success rates then IUI. Also just a bit of advice if you didn't already know, it is much better for you NOT to orgasm before he has finished. Your cervical mucus after an orgasm actually starts to become acidic and inhospitable for sperm to survive in. BUT, do have an orgasm after he has finished, actually as many as you want, the more the better and if he stay's inside of you while this is going on the better. There actually is a "primal" function in the female orgasm, but only after ejaculation has occurred, when you O it caused all your vaginal and uterine muscles to contract actually aiding the sperm up through the cervix and into your uterus. If this is info you already know, then just disregard everything I just said :rofl: :flower:


----------



## gaves99

Wow you are awesome! I have the advanced digital so smiley. Got peak last night which was a day earlier than usual but also had shorter af. Bd Thursday first day of high, Bd sat first peak. Told him last night we should sun, mon, wed. 
Didn't know about the cup, will def look into it. Anything that helps! 2nd month using preseed too. 
Crazily, I did just find out about the orgasm thing. Both times so far this month he was first, then me. Explained that and saliva being bad too. 
Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: I just saw your FF chart sweetie congratulations :happydance: h&h9m. I hope I also get my BFP this month as I've been having some pretty convincing symptoms atm. 

Afm, breast a little tender at the sides, I've been having some pretty bad lower back pain which was crippling yesterday but seems to have eased up a bit today (very weird for me). And i had some pretty intense cramping 6dpo that felt as if AF was about to start (AF not due until 15dpo). I did cave and test at 7dpo. Don't know what I was thinking of course it came out BFN (test was way to early). But at least it has put me off of testing untill at least about 12dpo (currently 8dpo).


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO: Thank you!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Your temps looks promising too!! I was DETERMINED to wait, but my back had been killing me for a couple days, and I had a headache for a couple days too. When I was in labor with my daughter, it was a lot of lower back contractions at first which kind of made me wonder. But, I wanted to wait. My positive with my daughter was 10dpo. I thought it would be impossible for it to happen for me at 8dpo!

Now this is going to sound a little ridiculous, but.....like I mentioned, my back had gradually been hurting for days. I had a headache the last 3 days. I did one of those psychic readings online (yeah I'm crazy) that I got back Thursday night, and one of the things she said was "When it comes to your pregnancy i am seeing you having a rough pregnancy with your back and they are showing headaches as well and joint pain but it will be worth it in the end" which made me want to test Friday. Sure enough, ended up getting a BFP! Did it again yesterday on a digital and even came up on that! I am still in shock. My boobs started getting sore yesterday too. I've also been getting intermittent sharp cramps on the left side by my hip. 

I told my husband and I know he WANTS to be excited (even though i def wanted another baby, his baby fever was worse than mine!), but he said he wants to wait until we go to the dr for their confirmation to feel more at ease about it since it was so excited the last time but ended up being a chemical, which - even though it was a little bit of a let down - I understand his reaction.


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw congrats Phoenix!!! So exciting! I might have some very very faint BFPa from FMU and SMU today 10 DPO. I have had two early losses before so I am only tentatively excited. Need to call my doc and get on progesterone ASAP like I did with my daughter!


----------



## phoenix322

Twinklie12 said:


> Aw congrats Phoenix!!! So exciting! I might have some very very faint BFPa from FMU and SMU today 10 DPO. I have had two early losses before so I am only tentatively excited. Need to call my doc and get on progesterone ASAP like I did with my daughter!

Twinklie12 lets see a pic!! 
My lines are getting darker over the last couple days, so I'm slowly getting more confident about the BFP!


----------



## schultzie18

Congratulations phoenix and twinklie! H&H 9 months to both of you!


----------



## Twinklie12

Here's a pic from today!


----------



## phoenix322

Twinklie12 said:


> Here's a pic from today!
> 
> View attachment 963819



I def see them! Fingers crossed that this is your sticky!!


----------



## roc

Hi ladies, missing a few days since I introduced myself, Aliko- I'm 8 dpo today, nearly cycle buddies, allowing for our different time zones I think! &#128517;

I've been having symptoms a plenty, and I always know when something is going on so to speak, but it's never a guarantee things will pan out I know, so I'm trying to just stay chilled about it all! 
I've tested already, because I'm a dope- bfn of course! Haha! 
Will see what tomorrow's fun and fmu brings! &#128521;

Good luck ladies, looks like some promising symptom spotting and bfps going on! &#128512;


----------



## Twinklie12

So at 11 DPO today I had more definite lines on an IC and a FRER. Eek! Nervously excited. Called my doctor this morning to get progesterone pills like I did last time with my daughter. They had me make 2 appointments already, starting to make it feel real. FX! Here's my FRER pic. :happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> The witch definitely got me :( so annoyed as we bd a lot but all too early. I also think my cm is not so good lately, it used to be a lot better. Any ideas how to improve it? I know I don't drink enough!
> 
> Hey oilymama, sorry about the bfn, let's hope we both have a bfp next cycle!
> 
> Hey Schultzie, I don't have experience with mirena but I expect things will be a bit wonky for a while.
> 
> Hi aliko, welcome and yes of course there is room for you! Hope your tww goes quickly! I'm on cd2 so a while yet before I even reach my fertile window.
> 
> Hi roc and welcome, hope you get your next sticky bean soon.
> 
> Have you tried using EPO supplements during your pre O wait? (Evening Primrose Oil) I was using them, we took a break this last cycle, but I will start using them again next cycle, but they REALLY helped. You take one a day until you O, then stop with them, I would always switched to a Omega Supplement (it had several of them in it not just 3's) for post O, but you can't take the EPO post O for some reason. But there was a very big difference in my EWCM almost immediately after starting to use them. I was impressed. Something you may want to look into :flower:
> 
> ***Oh and as a side note- EPO is MUCH cheaper then Vitex. Its like 4 dollars for a bottle of 75 of them, and since you only take them for the first half of your cycle they last quite a while. I bought my bottle like 4 or 5 months ago and still have like 1/2 a bottle maybe more. My cycle's have been fluctuating back and forth though between oing around CD14-16 and CD 20-22 so some months I take a more some months a little less. It only takes one a day though, so either way they will last you a long time and you can buy them at Walmart. I noticed a difference in my CM within just 2-3 days of starting to take them!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for this! I have bought some epo and L Arginine too. What strength were yours? My bottle says to take 3 a day and they are 1000 mg, should I just take 1 and see how I go?

Really good to see you back, it will take some time to get over things and that is just fine. We are all here to support you in your journey too. Praying you get your bfp! Loads of positive energy for the both of us. 

I had another bfn and my bff after a cycle of Ivf/fet is heartbroken by a bfn today. At least I know I get another shot at it this month, she doesn't and that is making me pull myself up sharp and look forward to another month. On cd9 so hoping I haven't missed the boat taking these epo!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations twinklie and Phoenix!!


----------



## Mom15

So much to catch up!

Good hear from you Amber! Thank you for the info on EPO. Funny thing is I didn't by it because at the store I went to (local health food store) the EPO was wayyyy more expensive than vitex. Interesting how different it can be. Hope you can keep looking ahead and I wish you get your sticky bean soon!

Congrats Phoenix and Twinklie!!

fxmummy - sorry AF showed, but good for you seeing the positive and getting to try again soon. 

Afm, I'm CD 15 and my cm has been tinged brown still at CD 14. Haven't checked today yet. I did have a Maya Abdominal Massage lat Saturday. I also got instructions how to do a vaginal steam bath!! Who knew there is a benefit to steaming your vagina. Haha. If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer them. Other then that i try to ignore the fact that the majority of woman would be in their fertile week now and I am thankful that even if late I do ovulate and that I have previously conceived without meds and have not had to go through a loss. So like fxmummy was saying I try look at the bright side of things!


----------



## phoenix322

thank you all!!! i'm so excited. still POAS just to make sure they are getting darker, and thankfully they are!

Twinklie: i saw that second line without even having to click on the pic! congrats!!

ALiKO: any updates? how are you feeling?


----------



## second.time

Hello everyone! I hope it's fine to jump into this thread. I'm TTC my second child (my son is three years old) and this is our second cycle trying. The first month, we only decided to TTC pretty impulsively, so this is my first cycle temping, using OPKs, having given up coffee, etc. I never did use OPKs with my son -- just guessed at my fertile days based on my body's signals -- and so I'm feeling a little naive about how to interpret my Wondfo OPK results. 

I'm on CD10 and since CD4 I've been getting negatives. The lines are always there, but always like a third as dark or half as dark as the control line. Today, starting at 9 a.m., I've been getting lines dark enough to make me question whether it's a positive. This last one (photo posted) was taken at about 8 p.m. and it's the darkest yet. Does anyone mind weighing in? My instinct is that it's close, but not quite yet. 

Thank you to everyone! And huge congrats to those of you who just got BFPs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1126.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## second.time

Oops, just to add -- I have shorter cycles (24-25 days) so ovulating on CD10 wouldn't be unusual for me.


----------



## phoenix322

second.time said:


> Hello everyone! I hope it's fine to jump into this thread. I'm TTC my second child (my son is three years old) and this is our second cycle trying. The first month, we only decided to TTC pretty impulsively, so this is my first cycle temping, using OPKs, having given up coffee, etc. I never did use OPKs with my son -- just guessed at my fertile days based on my body's signals -- and so I'm feeling a little naive about how to interpret my Wondfo OPK results.
> 
> I'm on CD10 and since CD4 I've been getting negatives. The lines are always there, but always like a third as dark or half as dark as the control line. Today, starting at 9 a.m., I've been getting lines dark enough to make me question whether it's a positive. This last one (photo posted) was taken at about 8 p.m. and it's the darkest yet. Does anyone mind weighing in? My instinct is that it's close, but not quite yet.
> 
> Thank you to everyone! And huge congrats to those of you who just got BFPs!



Welcome second.time! IMO, i agree that test line isn't QUITE positive but it is right there. when mine were that close, i'd usually test every couple hours to make sure i didn't miss my surge. (i didnt feel like i was wasting them since i used the ICs too) i bet one of your next couple will be the positive!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Hello everyone! I hope it's fine to jump into this thread. I'm TTC my second child (my son is three years old) and this is our second cycle trying. The first month, we only decided to TTC pretty impulsively, so this is my first cycle temping, using OPKs, having given up coffee, etc. I never did use OPKs with my son -- just guessed at my fertile days based on my body's signals -- and so I'm feeling a little naive about how to interpret my Wondfo OPK results.
> 
> I'm on CD10 and since CD4 I've been getting negatives. The lines are always there, but always like a third as dark or half as dark as the control line. Today, starting at 9 a.m., I've been getting lines dark enough to make me question whether it's a positive. This last one (photo posted) was taken at about 8 p.m. and it's the darkest yet. Does anyone mind weighing in? My instinct is that it's close, but not quite yet.
> 
> Thank you to everyone! And huge congrats to those of you who just got BFPs!

That actually looks pretty positive. What brand are they? because that does make a difference in what the "positive" will look like, (refer to my post in the OPK forum about differences in "positives" between brands it will blow your mind) I use wondfo's and mine normally do slightly darker then that, so I would suggest, like the previous poster to start testing every time you go to the loo. BUT there is also one other variable that you have to consider, not everyone get's surges that are high enough to "break the threshold level and give a true positive" so my next questions are- *How long have you used that brand and have they ever got darker then that? *What other brands have you used and have they given you proper positive's? (the different brands you've used will tell me a lot as far as what your surge levels normally are, bc I'm pretty familiar with what each brands threshold is) I normally suggest that ladies just stick with wondfo bc they are really good at detecting even lower surges, but if you have fluctuating surges or very low ones, there is a brand that has levels available in LH strips I believe from 10mIU all the way up to 50mIU. But my actual recommendation to do, when you have questionable levels is to get a CB monitor. I actually like my older one better, but the new touch screen one works too, and it tailors itself to YOUR personal levels, so it takes all the guess work out of everything, just make sure that you do the very test that it ask you for bc that test is very important. That test is actually the one that sets your levels and if you miss it the machine will default to "normal" surge levels which are very high and not everyone will have a surge that meets that level so you could go a whole month with only lows or highs and never get a peak. The first test is important ;) 

Moral of my book- I have done anything and everything there is one the planet to try to conceive and have learned quite a bit in the process, not that I'm trying to act like a "know it all" bc I surely don't know everything, as much as I would like to :rofl: But if you have any questions, shoot me a private message and I would be more than happy to help you out :flower: I know how crazy confusing and frustrating all this can get, :wacko: , and don't mind trying to help when I can :winkwink:


----------



## second.time

Thank you so much for the advice, phoenix and amber! I did get a strong positive this morning ... the test line was developing BEFORE the control line, which has never happened before. Usually the test line, no matter how dark it eventually becomes, lags behind the control line, but this time, it was getting dark FASTER than the control. I'm happy to get a positive! Kind of exciting -- and it's on a day that matches up with my instincts of when I O, which is nice. 

Amber, I'd love to reach out to you advice if I have more questions. Thank you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1127.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> The witch definitely got me :( so annoyed as we bd a lot but all too early. I also think my cm is not so good lately, it used to be a lot better. Any ideas how to improve it? I know I don't drink enough!
> 
> Hey oilymama, sorry about the bfn, let's hope we both have a bfp next cycle!
> 
> Hey Schultzie, I don't have experience with mirena but I expect things will be a bit wonky for a while.
> 
> Hi aliko, welcome and yes of course there is room for you! Hope your tww goes quickly! I'm on cd2 so a while yet before I even reach my fertile window.
> 
> Hi roc and welcome, hope you get your next sticky bean soon.
> 
> Have you tried using EPO supplements during your pre O wait? (Evening Primrose Oil) I was using them, we took a break this last cycle, but I will start using them again next cycle, but they REALLY helped. You take one a day until you O, then stop with them, I would always switched to a Omega Supplement (it had several of them in it not just 3's) for post O, but you can't take the EPO post O for some reason. But there was a very big difference in my EWCM almost immediately after starting to use them. I was impressed. Something you may want to look into :flower:
> 
> ***Oh and as a side note- EPO is MUCH cheaper then Vitex. Its like 4 dollars for a bottle of 75 of them, and since you only take them for the first half of your cycle they last quite a while. I bought my bottle like 4 or 5 months ago and still have like 1/2 a bottle maybe more. My cycle's have been fluctuating back and forth though between oing around CD14-16 and CD 20-22 so some months I take a more some months a little less. It only takes one a day though, so either way they will last you a long time and you can buy them at Walmart. I noticed a difference in my CM within just 2-3 days of starting to take them!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for this! I have bought some epo and L Arginine too. What strength were yours? My bottle says to take 3 a day and they are 1000 mg, should I just take 1 and see how I go?
> 
> Really good to see you back, it will take some time to get over things and that is just fine. We are all here to support you in your journey too. Praying you get your bfp! Loads of positive energy for the both of us.
> 
> I had another bfn and my bff after a cycle of Ivf/fet is heartbroken by a bfn today. At least I know I get another shot at it this month, she doesn't and that is making me pull myself up sharp and look forward to another month. On cd9 so hoping I haven't missed the boat taking these epo!Click to expand...

My bottle said the same thing, but that is for when you are taking them for hair skin and nails, which you could knock out two birds with one stone if you wanted, bc honestly it's not going to hurt. The brand I have is Walmarts Spring Valley, I was only taking one and did notice a difference in CM immediately. CD 9 is fine, if you are doing OPK's and BBTing then when you get your positive OPK take your dose for that day then stop. That's what I did, because I would rather err on the side of caution and stop them early then take them after I O, bc there are risks with taking them after your O. But you do need Omega's in the second half your TWW to help with uterine lining (actually you can take them the whole time and it will help with egg quality as well- getting an Omega supplement that has 3,6, & 9's in it is best,(These are a REALLY good Omega Supplement and are some of the more afforable ones https://www.amazon.com/COMPLETE-3-6...r=1-7&keywords=organic+omega+3+6+9+supplement) but they are more expensive and do a CoQ10-but the sublingual one's are better and you want one that says Ubiquinol on it, bc regular CoQ10 isn't absorbed very well, the Ubiquinol form is absorbed very well it's more expensive, but walmart does carry a sub- Ubiq formula too) Which the CoQ10 is taken all month and I would take the Omega 3,6,9 all month as well, with the EPO just taken previous to O. 


This is a VERY good Prenatal vitamin, I took them while I was pregnant and their DHA supplement- This is the only one I'm seeing that uses Folate instead of Folic Acid, though, but if you process FA just fine then this one is really good (independent testing rated this as the 2nd best absorbed prenatal vitamin out of 100 different ones, which means that you are actually getting the vitamins in your system and not just eliminating them through urine and BM. https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Compl...amin/p/RBLT-101511&[email protected]@Natal You do have to take 6/day, but with vitamins, it's kind of essential of absorption, bc your body can only absorb so much of each vitamin and herb at a time, so by taking them several times a day, you get more out of them- *little known fact* lol) Their DHA sup is very good too. I actually was having problems with LO not growing properly when I was about 5 months pregnant and a month after beginning these sup's she had surpassed her gestational group! they work) 

As for the CoQ10- It depends on your age as to what you should be taking daily- But independent testing of CoQ10 and fertility (both men and women) have blown scientist's away at how helpful it can be in reversing fertility problems. Men should take 200mg's each day, you should take 300-600/day. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E7PX9BU?psc=1

Hub's can also greatly improve count, motility, morphology, etc by adding selenium and zinc to his regimen and a men's multi with the CoQ10 (Ubiquinol) to his daily sup reg.
 



Attached Files:







Vitamins and Supplements2.27.16 017 (360x640).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









Vitamins and Supplements2.27.16 018 (640x360).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> So much to catch up!
> 
> Good hear from you Amber! Thank you for the info on EPO. Funny thing is I didn't by it because at the store I went to (local health food store) the EPO was wayyyy more expensive than vitex. Interesting how different it can be. Hope you can keep looking ahead and I wish you get your sticky bean soon!
> 
> Congrats Phoenix and Twinklie!!
> 
> fxmummy - sorry AF showed, but good for you seeing the positive and getting to try again soon.
> 
> Afm, I'm CD 15 and my cm has been tinged brown still at CD 14. Haven't checked today yet. I did have a Maya Abdominal Massage lat Saturday. I also got instructions how to do a vaginal steam bath!! Who knew there is a benefit to steaming your vagina. Haha. If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer them. Other then that i try to ignore the fact that the majority of woman would be in their fertile week now and I am thankful that even if late I do ovulate and that I have previously conceived without meds and have not had to go through a loss. So like fxmummy was saying I try look at the bright side of things!

Yeah, it is weird with the supplements and pricing, but to be perfectly honest, the little specialty shops are the worst place to shop for supplements, herbs, and vit's. My shop alone is marked up at least 50% on EVERYTHING. It's ridiculous. I understand that they are a small business and all but 50% mark up and sometimes 75% mark ups, COME ON! My favorite (and only way I shop now) way to shop for sup's is on the web, specifically Amazon, and Iherb.com. Not only do you normally get WAY better prices, but there is an astronomical selection, AND the added bonus of being able to read what everyone else is saying about it, instead of just hoping that the sales lady/man is honest and that you by chance pick the best one on the shelf. EPO at walmart is like 4 dollars for a bottle, and it works just fine, so I wouldn't stress about finding "the best" when it comes to EPO esp when the "generic" one works great. That can't be said for everything, but the EPO is just fine when it comes to using the "cheap one" lol.


**Also- I chalked it up to the CP, but for like a whole week, well after I had stopped bleeding all together, I also had weird brown tinged CM. Like not even enough of color, hue, or amt to be alarmed, but it was weird. Thought it was strange we both had that this month. Anyways....


----------



## ambertwogood

Twinklie12 said:


> So at 11 DPO today I had more definite lines on an IC and a FRER. Eek! Nervously excited. Called my doctor this morning to get progesterone pills like I did last time with my daughter. They had me make 2 appointments already, starting to make it feel real. FX! Here's my FRER pic. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 963935




second.time said:


> Thank you so much for the advice, phoenix and amber! I did get a strong positive this morning ... the test line was developing BEFORE the control line, which has never happened before. Usually the test line, no matter how dark it eventually becomes, lags behind the control line, but this time, it was getting dark FASTER than the control. I'm happy to get a positive! Kind of exciting -- and it's on a day that matches up with my instincts of when I O, which is nice.
> 
> Amber, I'd love to reach out to you advice if I have more questions. Thank you!

Congrats on the positive Twinkie! So happy for you :wohoo:

Second.Time- Sounds great, just PM me anytime. I also read cards (no charge) and am open to do readings for ladies as long as I don't get bombarded by requests and I haven't used them in while, so I have to put a disclaimer out there that- "My readings are ONLY for FUN and to help pass the time while we wait on either side of our cycle's- Please do not send me "hate mail" if you feel like your outcome given in the reading isn't happening at all or fast enough" 

AND lastly- That's a WONDERFUL PROPER positive!!!! Get to BDing Lady! I normally O within 3 days of my first positive LH strip, and the day after my Peak reading on my CB fertility monitors. For some reason the Strips pick up the surge before the monitors do (probably bc you can only test one time a day) and I have a few more days warning of impending O day with LH strips, that has been confirmed with my BBT's consistently for months.....


----------



## fxmummyduck

Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?


----------



## phoenix322

fxmummyduck said:


> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?


I just used preseed this month and got my BFP! The week after ovulation, I also ate 5 Brazil nuts for 6 days. It's supposed to help with implantation. So between the two, for me it was a success.


----------



## fxmummyduck

phoenix322 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?
> 
> 
> I just used preseed this month and got my BFP! The week after ovulation, I also ate 5 Brazil nuts for 6 days. It's supposed to help with implantation. So between the two, for me it was a success.Click to expand...

Thanks! Think I'll give it a go!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?

I use preseed. And a little goes a LONG way. I find that the amt suggested on the box to use is WAY too much. It will literally make you so wet that you won't even be able to enjoy sex, no joke. here is a video you will probably find interesting- I do think it helps though, esp if you are also using Instead Softcups! 


LIVE SPERM IN PRESEED
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6e0h1qbHT0

LIVE SPERM IN A SOFTCUP 5 HOURS AFTER BDING
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4Yxgwbvqc

SHORT VIDEO ON HOW TO USE SOFTCUPS TO HELP WITH CONCEPTION
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIQspGz5IA


----------



## fxmummyduck

Eeek! I'm so excited, just got some really good ewcm the first good stuff in months! I'm so happy!! The epo and L arginine must be helping!!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?
> 
> I use preseed. And a little goes a LONG way. I find that the amt suggested on the box to use is WAY too much. It will literally make you so wet that you won't even be able to enjoy sex, no joke. here is a video you will probably find interesting- I do think it helps though, esp if you are also using Instead Softcups!
> 
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN PRESEED
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6e0h1qbHT0
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN A SOFTCUP 5 HOURS AFTER BDING
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4Yxgwbvqc
> 
> SHORT VIDEO ON HOW TO USE SOFTCUPS TO HELP WITH CONCEPTION
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIQspGz5IAClick to expand...

Thanks for those, very interesting/helpful! I have a mooncup but should I try softcups instead? They look a better shape.


----------



## Twinklie12

I used pre-seed when I conceived my daughter! But yes, definitely use WAY less than they recommend!


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: we have so much of the same symptoms that I am praying a sticky little bean is the same result. My back pain has eased up a bit and is actually completely gone as of now but within the last few days my boobs have been sore and feel full and heavy. I did take a FRER test again at 8dpo and on first appearance the test looked negative but then when I held it in the sunlight I could see the faintest of faintest line. I tested again at 9, and 10dpo (yea I went a little crazy :wacko:) and the same thing is happening to where I'm not even sure I saw anything now, maybe its just the indention of the line or evap. Since I ran out of tests I'm gonna just wait it out now to the day of my hopefully missed period to test again.

Twinkle12: congrats chica! H&him :happydance:

Roc: yay for cycle buddies! Yea I've also tested already, pretty much been testing since 7dpo (why do we do this to ourselves?) and no obvious bfp yet even though I'm swearing I see a line but its so light that if you don't squint and view it in sunlight you won't see it (line eyes?). Fx for you!

Afm, currently 11dpo just playing the waiting game...


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck aliko, here's to a fast TWW!


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO said:


> Phoenix322: we have so much of the same symptoms that I am praying a sticky little bean is the same result. My back pain has eased up a bit and is actually completely gone as of now but within the last few days my boobs have been sore and feel full and heavy. I did take a FRER test again at 8dpo and on first appearance the test looked negative but then when I held it in the sunlight I could see the faintest of faintest line. I tested again at 9, and 10dpo (yea I went a little crazy :wacko:) and the same thing is happening to where I'm not even sure I saw anything now, maybe its just the indention of the line or evap. Since I ran out of tests I'm gonna just wait it out now to the day of my hopefully missed period to test again.
> 
> Twinkle12: congrats chica! H&him :happydance:
> 
> Roc: yay for cycle buddies! Yea I've also tested already, pretty much been testing since 7dpo (why do we do this to ourselves?) and no obvious bfp yet even though I'm swearing I see a line but its so light that if you don't squint and view it in sunlight you won't see it (line eyes?). Fx for you!
> 
> Afm, currently 11dpo just playing the waiting game...



ALiKO: your temps still look great!! my back thankfully has eased up as well as the headaches. my boobs are still a little sore though. when is your period due? im anxious for you!!


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies! Cd18 and wondering if I will o sooner this cycle. My temps seem to have stabilized which I hope is a good sign. But DS is sleeping much better since 3 molars broke through and it probably helps my temping.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Hey ladies! Cd18 and wondering if I will o sooner this cycle. My temps seem to have stabilized which I hope is a good sign. But DS is sleeping much better since 3 molars broke through and it probably helps my temping.

I hear you mom15, hope I O earlier this cycle too it's been cd19,20,21 recently I'd like to get back to 14. Did have ewcm cd11 but my opks are stark negatives :( nothing seems to be adding up. Your poor ds getting his molars, my ds was so poorly getting his.


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: Af is due sept. 4th for me which will put me at 15dpo. Hopefully temps stay high and she doesn't show!

Twinklie12: I just noticed my typos. I meant h&h9m. My darn phones auto correct lol.

Afm, currently 13dpo waiting... Waiting... Waiting... Haha :)


----------



## schultzie18

Anyone getting ready to O? I think I should O tomorrow! Good luck to all. Also, H&H 9 months to those who got their BFP!


----------



## fxmummyduck

schultzie18 said:


> Anyone getting ready to O? I think I should O tomorrow! Good luck to all. Also, H&H 9 months to those who got their BFP!

Yes I am!! Been doing opks last few days, and getting ewcm too so think I'm gearing up to O, maybe not tomorrow but day after looking at my opk today.


----------



## fxmummyduck

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry I dont know why it flipped my photo!


----------



## second.time

What are everyone's thoughts on baby aspirin during the TWW? I took a few scattered doses during my TWW with my first pregnancy, but that could have just been coincidence. I figured I'd try to take it every other day. 

I'm 3 DPO today ... the limbo stage. Trying not to obsess, but it's hard not to.


----------



## second.time

fxmummyduck said:


> What do you think?

That's about how dark mine looked a couple of days before I got a positive!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yay opk is positive! &#128515;


----------



## ALiKO

second.time said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on baby aspirin during the TWW? I took a few scattered doses during my TWW with my first pregnancy, but that could have just been coincidence. I figured I'd try to take it every other day.
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today ... the limbo stage. Trying not to obsess, but it's hard not to.

I never tried baby aspirin. What is it supposed to do?


----------



## second.time

ALiKO said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on baby aspirin during the TWW? I took a few scattered doses during my TWW with my first pregnancy, but that could have just been coincidence. I figured I'd try to take it every other day.
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today ... the limbo stage. Trying not to obsess, but it's hard not to.
> 
> I never tried baby aspirin. What is it supposed to do?Click to expand...

This link talks about it a little: apparently it can increase blood flow to the pelvis and thicken endometrial lining. But as you can see from the link, while some docs think it's helpful, others say it's not a great idea, so I think generally it's one of those things you should discuss with your GP or OB-GYN before trying. And it looks like you should stop taking it once you actually become pregnant! It's a TWW thing, as I understand it.

There are other things recommended during the TWW, like Brazil nuts or fresh pineapple juice, that seem safer without any risks, so maybe that's preferable!


----------



## fxmummyduck

L Arginine supplements are also good during the whole cycle, boosting blood flow and helping with quality cm, but also implantation after too.


----------



## ALiKO

Second.time: oh I see. I never really considered those things but sounds interesting. I feel like I'm always learning new tips and tricks from you ladies. :hugs:
I just bought two pineapples so perhaps I'll try that!


----------



## phoenix322

ALiKO: Still keeping my fingers crossed for you that the witch stays at bay!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## ambertwogood

Okay, so I literally have no freaking clue what is going on with my cycle this time. My last cycle ended in a CP, which I was gutted over, so when it came time to start pulling out my fertility arsenal I didn't. I thought that I wanted to just take a break this cycle. But then we BD'd and I went ahead and entered it in on FF and realized that we had just happened to BD right around the time that I normally O. So in the back of my head, I'm thinking, maybe there's a chance this cycle wasn't a bust even though I wasn't tracking anything. So then I started paying attention to my CP/CM and doing OPK's just bc, and using my monitors, as well as doing PT's, bc I have no clue what is happening or where I am in my cycle. So about 4 or 5 days ago I started to notice really fertile EWCM like the best CM I've ever produced :rofl: but I kept thinking I've already O'd bc I'm WAY past my time I usually O and my monitors consistently gave me high readings and then both went to low, so I figured I had already O'd. Now I can't continue to use the monitors, bc they think I've already O'd and won't take sticks anymore, but I"ve been using my wondfo's just in case, and they have been negative barely there lines until yesterday when they were a lot darker, then just now, I did one and it looks positive or just about positive to me, in the pics (one normal and one with high contrast) the two top tests are yesterdays from SMU and then evening, and the bottom is the one I just did. What do you ladies think? Oh and my cervix is High and soft, but it's closed and tilted towards the back (it's never tilted before so I'm not sure what to think of that one) If this were happening to you ladies what would you think? I'm now on CD 34 and FF had predicted that AF should of started on CD29...... So things are all weird now. I don't know what to think. I'm so confused. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Wondfo OPK's 9.4.16 Possibly Positive 004 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









Wondfo OPK's 9.4.16 Possibly Positive 008 (640x360).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Eeek! I'm so excited, just got some really good ewcm the first good stuff in months! I'm so happy!! The epo and L arginine must be helping!!!!




fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?
> 
> I use preseed. And a little goes a LONG way. I find that the amt suggested on the box to use is WAY too much. It will literally make you so wet that you won't even be able to enjoy sex, no joke. here is a video you will probably find interesting- I do think it helps though, esp if you are also using Instead Softcups!
> 
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN PRESEED
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6e0h1qbHT0
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN A SOFTCUP 5 HOURS AFTER BDING
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4Yxgwbvqc
> 
> SHORT VIDEO ON HOW TO USE SOFTCUPS TO HELP WITH CONCEPTION
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIQspGz5IAClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for those, very interesting/helpful! I have a mooncup but should I try softcups instead? They look a better shape.Click to expand...




second.time said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on baby aspirin during the TWW? I took a few scattered doses during my TWW with my first pregnancy, but that could have just been coincidence. I figured I'd try to take it every other day.
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today ... the limbo stage. Trying not to obsess, but it's hard not to.
> 
> I never tried baby aspirin. What is it supposed to do?Click to expand...
> 
> This link talks about it a little: apparently it can increase blood flow to the pelvis and thicken endometrial lining. But as you can see from the link, while some docs think it's helpful, others say it's not a great idea, so I think generally it's one of those things you should discuss with your GP or OB-GYN before trying. And it looks like you should stop taking it once you actually become pregnant! It's a TWW thing, as I understand it.
> 
> There are other things recommended during the TWW, like Brazil nuts or fresh pineapple juice, that seem safer without any risks, so maybe that's preferable!Click to expand...

I had read some where that if you are taking baby aspirin during the TWW that you shouldn't stop it until well after the first tri, bc it can cause you to miscarry. I could be wrong, but I"m almost certain that I had read that some where, so before anyone starts taking them, make sure you do your research on how to take them please :flower:


----------



## second.time

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Eeek! I'm so excited, just got some really good ewcm the first good stuff in months! I'm so happy!! The epo and L arginine must be helping!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice/experience with pre-seed, conceive plus or astroglide ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> I use preseed. And a little goes a LONG way. I find that the amt suggested on the box to use is WAY too much. It will literally make you so wet that you won't even be able to enjoy sex, no joke. here is a video you will probably find interesting- I do think it helps though, esp if you are also using Instead Softcups!
> 
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN PRESEED
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6e0h1qbHT0
> 
> LIVE SPERM IN A SOFTCUP 5 HOURS AFTER BDING
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4Yxgwbvqc
> 
> SHORT VIDEO ON HOW TO USE SOFTCUPS TO HELP WITH CONCEPTION
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIQspGz5IAClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for those, very interesting/helpful! I have a mooncup but should I try softcups instead? They look a better shape.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on baby aspirin during the TWW? I took a few scattered doses during my TWW with my first pregnancy, but that could have just been coincidence. I figured I'd try to take it every other day.
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today ... the limbo stage. Trying not to obsess, but it's hard not to.Click to expand...
> 
> I never tried baby aspirin. What is it supposed to do?Click to expand...
> 
> This link talks about it a little: apparently it can increase blood flow to the pelvis and thicken endometrial lining. But as you can see from the link, while some docs think it's helpful, others say it's not a great idea, so I think generally it's one of those things you should discuss with your GP or OB-GYN before trying. And it looks like you should stop taking it once you actually become pregnant! It's a TWW thing, as I understand it.
> 
> There are other things recommended during the TWW, like Brazil nuts or fresh pineapple juice, that seem safer without any risks, so maybe that's preferable!Click to expand...
> 
> I had read some where that if you are taking baby aspirin during the TWW that you shouldn't stop it until well after the first tri, bc it can cause you to miscarry. I could be wrong, but I"m almost certain that I had read that some where, so before anyone starts taking them, make sure you do your research on how to take them please :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for mentioning that, Amber! You know, I took some during my TWW with my son (not every day, just a dose here and there) and it didn't seem to hurt anything. I was being superstitious about trying to do everything exactly the same. But the more I come across conflicting research, the more I realize it's probably safer to just avoid baby aspirin. 

Aliko, I think you're meant to drink the fresh-squeezed pineapple juice but try to avoid the actual pineapple core as that can possibly cause contractions? But that's not to freak you out if you've already eaten some, I'm sure plenty of women have eaten pineapple during the TWW and been totally fine! I hope I'm not adding any stress to your TWW.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> Okay, so I literally have no freaking clue what is going on with my cycle this time. My last cycle ended in a CP, which I was gutted over, so when it came time to start pulling out my fertility arsenal I didn't. I thought that I wanted to just take a break this cycle. But then we BD'd and I went ahead and entered it in on FF and realized that we had just happened to BD right around the time that I normally O. So in the back of my head, I'm thinking, maybe there's a chance this cycle wasn't a bust even though I wasn't tracking anything. So then I started paying attention to my CP/CM and doing OPK's just bc, and using my monitors, as well as doing PT's, bc I have no clue what is happening or where I am in my cycle. So about 4 or 5 days ago I started to notice really fertile EWCM like the best CM I've ever produced :rofl: but I kept thinking I've already O'd bc I'm WAY past my time I usually O and my monitors consistently gave me high readings and then both went to low, so I figured I had already O'd. Now I can't continue to use the monitors, bc they think I've already O'd and won't take sticks anymore, but I"ve been using my wondfo's just in case, and they have been negative barely there lines until yesterday when they were a lot darker, then just now, I did one and it looks positive or just about positive to me, in the pics (one normal and one with high contrast) the two top tests are yesterdays from SMU and then evening, and the bottom is the one I just did. What do you ladies think? Oh and my cervix is High and soft, but it's closed and tilted towards the back (it's never tilted before so I'm not sure what to think of that one) If this were happening to you ladies what would you think? I'm now on CD 34 and FF had predicted that AF should of started on CD29...... So things are all weird now. I don't know what to think. I'm so confused. :wacko:

I would take a pregnancy test!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I literally have no freaking clue what is going on with my cycle this time. My last cycle ended in a CP, which I was gutted over, so when it came time to start pulling out my fertility arsenal I didn't. I thought that I wanted to just take a break this cycle. But then we BD'd and I went ahead and entered it in on FF and realized that we had just happened to BD right around the time that I normally O. So in the back of my head, I'm thinking, maybe there's a chance this cycle wasn't a bust even though I wasn't tracking anything. So then I started paying attention to my CP/CM and doing OPK's just bc, and using my monitors, as well as doing PT's, bc I have no clue what is happening or where I am in my cycle. So about 4 or 5 days ago I started to notice really fertile EWCM like the best CM I've ever produced :rofl: but I kept thinking I've already O'd bc I'm WAY past my time I usually O and my monitors consistently gave me high readings and then both went to low, so I figured I had already O'd. Now I can't continue to use the monitors, bc they think I've already O'd and won't take sticks anymore, but I"ve been using my wondfo's just in case, and they have been negative barely there lines until yesterday when they were a lot darker, then just now, I did one and it looks positive or just about positive to me, in the pics (one normal and one with high contrast) the two top tests are yesterdays from SMU and then evening, and the bottom is the one I just did. What do you ladies think? Oh and my cervix is High and soft, but it's closed and tilted towards the back (it's never tilted before so I'm not sure what to think of that one) If this were happening to you ladies what would you think? I'm now on CD 34 and FF had predicted that AF should of started on CD29...... So things are all weird now. I don't know what to think. I'm so confused. :wacko:
> 
> I would take a pregnancy test!Click to expand...

I have, believe me, lol. I keep getting these incredibly ridiculous squinters, but nothing definitive. Not sure what to think. I dont know whether I'm coming or going :rofl: Have I O'd, am Oing now? Should I be taking PT's or OPK's? I am so confused and I wish I hadn't of not done anything at all for the beginning of this cycle.


----------



## Mom15

Amber - maybe the CP last cycle messed with this one and you are just now o'ing. Did you notice any ewcm around your usual o date? Hope you figure it out soon. It drives me crazy with long irregular cycles I always wonder is this it? I think I might be o'ing soon which would be really early for me so I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - maybe the CP last cycle messed with this one and you are just now o'ing. Did you notice any ewcm around your usual o date? Hope you figure it out soon. It drives me crazy with long irregular cycles I always wonder is this it? I think I might be o'ing soon which would be really early for me so I'm a bit skeptical.

I don't know about my normal O time, bc I wasn't even thinking about trying this month, it literally was the furthest thing from my mind bc I just couldn't take another month of trying so hard and nothing coming from it, at the time. :dohh: And....now that I actually do care that this cycle isn't a complete bust I now have no clue what is going on. My thoughts are, 1- the CP messed up my cycle and am just now Oing, or 2- I already O'd and the surge I'm seeing is the LH surge you get right before AF. Either way, I don't think I'm pregnant, I think the test's just always have a super super faint line on them or I'm crazy and seeing things :rofl: (or I actually have a "normal" Hcg level of something other then zero but less than 5 and the test is picking up on my non pregnant hcg level- :shrug: ) I would be inclined to say that I am probably about to O, bc I normally do get EWCM for about a week previous to my actual O date, but who really knows? Do you think that starting to do BBT would tell me anything at this point or have I waited too long?


----------



## Mom15

Looking at your charts, you do get a very clear temp shift. FF might not give you crosshairs, because there are not enough temps, but I would still try. Your pre o temps are quite a bit lower than your post o ones. I bet just by that you will be able to tell if you are o'ing. I'd give it a shot!


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Looking at your charts, you do get a very clear temp shift. FF might not give you crosshairs, because there are not enough temps, but I would still try. Your pre o temps are quite a bit lower than your post o ones. I bet just by that you will be able to tell if you are o'ing. I'd give it a shot!

That was my thought's on it as well. My temps, pre and post, up until now have been very clear whether I was pre or post O, so I thought that if I started taking a temps again now, then I could probably get at least a better idea of what's going on then what I have now. I'm leaning more towards I'm about to O then anything, which upsets me a little, bc I can't use my monitors this cycle bc it's taken so long to get to this point and I had low readings after consistent highs, my monitors shut down shop after that, which I think is crap. I think the monitors should let you put a stick in them when ever you want, and even more then once a day for when you nearing O, bc my surge is normally in the evening, and not with FMU. which is what the cb monitors tell you to use in them, but last month I used one with fmu and the other with smu and if I had only been doing fmu I would of missed my surge completely, the monitor I was using smu with caught it and that was proven with my temps. Anyways, my pre o temps are always in the lower 96's and post O temps are in the high 97's mid 98's so I think doing temps for a few days will let me know what's going on, and I'll just stick with the wondfo's to see what happens, and I guess we should probably start BDing just in case I actually am Oing in the next few days and haven't already. Oh, and BTW my cervix had been closed this entire week, and now it's open again, and high and soft, so that is making me think that ovulation is immanent as well. FF if I change it to Family planning mode then it say's that I'm possibly fertile bc of the CP/CM I've entered in it, so I think I should probably just play it safe and bd like I am. It's not like it's going to hurt anything, right? LOL :dohh:


----------



## Mom15

Sounds like a plan, Amber! I look forward to seeing those temps. And yes bd :) 

Afm, I'm wondering if I o today. Temp was really low this morning. Of course I changed our bedding to a lighter blanket yesterday, so it might give me false hope. We might actually skip this month. Keep going back and forth on it. We are headed to Germany end if September to visit family and I would just find out whether or not I'm pregnant. So then we probably would tell at least close family as they know we are trying and it would be impossible to explain the no drinking.


----------



## ALiKO

Phoenix322: Af already got me! lol. But I'm not upset at all just taking it in stride. I'm actually happy as my O date was confirmed and I see a definte O pattern and can plan DTD accordingly :D. Hopefully i'll be joining the pregnancy threads soon. Happy bun baking sweetie!

Amber: I'm not familiar with OPK's as I've never used them. I try to avoid them because I hear so many women complain about how confusing they can be which in turn adds extra stress to TTCing. If you want to make things a bit less stressful may I suggest putting down the OPK's and just go by your temps and CM. Trust me from experience the 1st time I fell pregnant with my daughter was the one month I literally did not try. I went on vacation, did family activities, enjoyed BD with hubby and bam ended up pregnant. So now I'm trying to get back into that mind frame. Relax a little you'll be good mama :hugs:.

second.time: lol no you didn't stress me out. I haven't tried it yet but thanks for the extra info and keep the advice coming! haha :)

mom15: GL with everything! I would love to visit Germany one day :D


----------



## Maturemama39

MiBabyHopes said:


> Currently on cd 2 and cycle 5 of ttc. Very frustrated because with the first 2 times we got pregnant it happened fairly quick and easy. Yes I was pregnant twice but ttc #2 because first try we mc, second we got our precious and beautiful son. I figured it wasn't going to be first try this time but I didn't think I would be trying still by the fifth month, every bfn and af is disappointing. We are trying to stay positive!

I think I am going to be in same situation. First two times super easy (1 mc and then my wonderful son). I thought it would be a breeze, This time just seems harder.


----------



## ambertwogood

Maturemama39 said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Currently on cd 2 and cycle 5 of ttc. Very frustrated because with the first 2 times we got pregnant it happened fairly quick and easy. Yes I was pregnant twice but ttc #2 because first try we mc, second we got our precious and beautiful son. I figured it wasn't going to be first try this time but I didn't think I would be trying still by the fifth month, every bfn and af is disappointing. We are trying to stay positive!
> 
> I think I am going to be in same situation. First two times super easy (1 mc and then my wonderful son). I thought it would be a breeze, This time just seems harder.Click to expand...

I feel ya, on this one. I had such a hard time getting pregnant the first time, I was hoping to be given a break the second time around, as everyone says "Your so fertile after you have your first". Well, this is cycle 7, been trying since January :( I'm trying to stay hopeful but it's getting harder each cycle I see BFN's and then AF come.....


----------



## ambertwogood

ALiKO said:


> Phoenix322: Af already got me! lol. But I'm not upset at all just taking it in stride. I'm actually happy as my O date was confirmed and I see a definte O pattern and can plan DTD accordingly :D. Hopefully i'll be joining the pregnancy threads soon. Happy bun baking sweetie!
> 
> Amber: I'm not familiar with OPK's as I've never used them. I try to avoid them because I hear so many women complain about how confusing they can be which in turn adds extra stress to TTCing. If you want to make things a bit less stressful may I suggest putting down the OPK's and just go by your temps and CM. Trust me from experience the 1st time I fell pregnant with my daughter was the one month I literally did not try. I went on vacation, did family activities, enjoyed BD with hubby and bam ended up pregnant. So now I'm trying to get back into that mind frame. Relax a little you'll be good mama :hugs:.
> 
> second.time: lol no you didn't stress me out. I haven't tried it yet but thanks for the extra info and keep the advice coming! haha :)
> 
> mom15: GL with everything! I would love to visit Germany one day :D

I wish it were that easy for me to take that approach, but honestly, I think it would stress me out even more. I'm just in a wad this month bc I messed up my charting by thinking that I didn't want to try, silly me :dohh: As if, I'd actually want to skip a whole cycle? I am much happier having "control" over everything. That's when I can relax and be happy. I have a very analytical side to my mind so I have this insistent need for knowledge and research. Being able to chart EVERYTHING and see it all come together like one big puzzle is what makes me happy. I feel like each part of charting is just one piece of the puzzle, the CM, CP, OPK's, LH strips, My dual hormone monitors, BBT, and BDing, separately don't tell me a whole lot, but when I put them all together it like a puzzle coming together and I get the whole picture. If that makes any sense. I know, I'm weird. If I had been charting from the beginning, I wouldn't be in such a wad about it all bc I would know what was going on. I'm really kicking myself in the rear for that one, I know me better then anyone, and I should of known I would change my mind and wish I had done it all... Oh well. :coffee:


----------



## Mom15

Amber - I totally get it. I love analyzing, charting etc. I would not be able to relax I I was told not to check cm or temp. I would feel more pressure to bd all the time, just to make sure we wouldn't miss o.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - I totally get it. I love analyzing, charting etc. I would not be able to relax I I was told not to check cm or temp. I would feel more pressure to bd all the time, just to make sure we wouldn't miss o.

Yeah, me too. I totally would feel more stressed about BDing ALL the time scared to death that we would miss it. Nope, there's no way I could it without all my gadgets and charting, lol.


----------



## ambertwogood

Oh and BTW, I forgot to put the d*mn thermometer next to me, so I couldn't temp this morning. I went ahead and did it after I got up, but it's invalid bc I did that, but it was 97.5 AFTER getting up. Which tells me nothing. Boo!

AND when I checked my CM/CP this morning my cervix was closed again?!?!?! And I don't have EWCM anymore it's turning more creamy.....so I don't know.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Agree with y'all! I don't temp but check other things. The cycles where I can't tell what's going on and confuse the hell out of me I find so stressful!!!!


----------



## ambertwogood

So, I just checked my CM/CP again and did a wondfo with my SMU. Here is the Wondfo below both in normal camera setting and super vivid. And the creamy CM must of been a fluke, bc it's back to EWCM and lot's of it, and my cervix is open as well. Looks like I'm just Oing super, super late. Hopefully I will remember to keep the thermometer by the bed so I can catch the temp shift...

And here are the pics, lol, as I forgot to attach them. Haha (and these were taken at like 3mins in, it's even darker now)
 



Attached Files:







Positive Wondfo 9.5.16 006 (640x360).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









Positive Wondfo 9.5.16 010 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - I totally get it. I love analyzing, charting etc. I would not be able to relax I I was told not to check cm or temp. I would feel more pressure to bd all the time, just to make sure we wouldn't miss o.

It looks like you are about to O according to your chart, do you do OPK's or LH strips to back it up?


----------



## ambertwogood

And here is the progression on them from 9.3-9.5 2016 the bottom being the one from today and in order from top to bottom, I did 3 yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Progression on Wondfo's 9.3-9.5 2016 011 (640x480).jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1









Progression on Wondfo's 9.3-9.5 2016 012 (640x360).jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!

I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?


----------



## second.time

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...

Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...

I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.Click to expand...

I had positives on opks before pregnancy tests...my pre af lh surge would be fairly late on if it was going to be af. But I was getting positive opks the day before my missed period when I was pregnant if any of that makes sense?!!!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.Click to expand...
> 
> I had positives on opks before pregnancy tests...my pre af lh surge would be fairly late on if it was going to be af. But I was getting positive opks the day before my missed period when I was pregnant if any of that makes sense?!!!Click to expand...

I think... I'm still slightly confused, though, lol. What dpo were you when your opk's went +, and then how much longer after that did it take for your PT's to go +? Were you testing with both each time as well? Or did you do the opk's and then decided to do a pt bc the opk's were +?


----------



## Mom15

ambertwogood said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Amber - I totally get it. I love analyzing, charting etc. I would not be able to relax I I was told not to check cm or temp. I would feel more pressure to bd all the time, just to make sure we wouldn't miss o.
> 
> It looks like you are about to O according to your chart, do you do OPK's or LH strips to back it up?Click to expand...

No l don't do opk's. I tried them for a couple of cycles after bc, but never got a positiv. I don't think I was catching the surge. Every time I have signs of O'ing, I wish I had some, but then I just wait till temp confirms it. So far I have not missed O besides the first couple of cycles off bc in 2013. So even though every month I am unsure when my cm changes if this is it. In the end I am always right. I'm so curious what my temp will be like tomorrow. And yours too btw. Fingers crossed you are O'ing or actually pregnant.


----------



## Mom15

Btw we are skipping this month due to a vacation end of September in Germany. I just realized though that we bd'd three days ago. Never thought I would O this early. But I think the chances are very slim. My cervix was still closed, no fertile cm and I went to the bathroom right after. So if this turns into a bfp, it'll be a superhuman :) 
Amber - any pics of your pt squinters or are they too light for photos?


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Btw we are skipping this month due to a vacation end of September in Germany. I just realized though that we bd'd three days ago. Never thought I would O this early. But I think the chances are very slim. My cervix was still closed, no fertile cm and I went to the bathroom right after. So if this turns into a bfp, it'll be a superhuman :)
> Amber - any pics of your pt squinters or are they too light for photos?

Yes, actually, I have thread in the PT forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...cs-experience-surepredicts-just-bad-test.html Hope the link works. As for you, I've heard of crazier things happening, so it's not out of the realm of possibilities, lol!


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Amber - I totally get it. I love analyzing, charting etc. I would not be able to relax I I was told not to check cm or temp. I would feel more pressure to bd all the time, just to make sure we wouldn't miss o.
> 
> It looks like you are about to O according to your chart, do you do OPK's or LH strips to back it up?Click to expand...
> 
> No l don't do opk's. I tried them for a couple of cycles after bc, but never got a positiv. I don't think I was catching the surge. Every time I have signs of O'ing, I wish I had some, but then I just wait till temp confirms it. So far I have not missed O besides the first couple of cycles off bc in 2013. So even though every month I am unsure when my cm changes if this is it. In the end I am always right. I'm so curious what my temp will be like tomorrow. And yours too btw. Fingers crossed you are O'ing or actually pregnant.Click to expand...

Just curious but how were you testing with them? Once a day, twice a day? FMU or SMU? etc, etc. I only get my surges in the late afternoon, early evenings, and when I get close to Oing, I have to start using them everytime I go to the potty, bc sometime's it's so short, I miss it.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.Click to expand...
> 
> I had positives on opks before pregnancy tests...my pre af lh surge would be fairly late on if it was going to be af. But I was getting positive opks the day before my missed period when I was pregnant if any of that makes sense?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think... I'm still slightly confused, though, lol. What dpo were you when your opk's went +, and then how much longer after that did it take for your PT's to go +? Were you testing with both each time as well? Or did you do the opk's and then decided to do a pt bc the opk's were +?Click to expand...

I was roughly 13 dpo when the opks went positive and didn't get a bfp on hpt until 15dpo. I did the opks and then wimped out on an hpt straight away until a friend convinced me to do one!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.Click to expand...
> 
> I had positives on opks before pregnancy tests...my pre af lh surge would be fairly late on if it was going to be af. But I was getting positive opks the day before my missed period when I was pregnant if any of that makes sense?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think... I'm still slightly confused, though, lol. What dpo were you when your opk's went +, and then how much longer after that did it take for your PT's to go +? Were you testing with both each time as well? Or did you do the opk's and then decided to do a pt bc the opk's were +?Click to expand...
> 
> I was roughly 13 dpo when the opks went positive and didn't get a bfp on hpt until 15dpo. I did the opks and then wimped out on an hpt straight away until a friend convinced me to do one!Click to expand...

So you don't know if it would of been positive the day you had a + OPK or not, then, right?


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great progression! I'd get to bding fast!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases, but I've also just started to get some super faint lines on my PT's?!?!?!?! What on earth is going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't early pregnancy typically produce positives on OPKs? Do you think that could be what's happening here? I hope you get some clarity, and I REALLY hope it's good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen it go both ways with ladies. Sometimes, ladies have got + opk's a couple days before a proper + on a PT, and then others don't have + OPKs until well after they have gotten a + hpt, and then others have a surge right before AF.....So it's really up in the air. And yes, I would love some freaking clarity. This is just insane. I now have 2 surepredicts 10mIU that I swear I can see squinters on, and now a + OPK..... so we will see, I'm excited to take my temp in the morning to get a little more of clue as to what's going on, bc their is a huge dif. in my pre and post O temps, so really just one temp will help tremendously, but about 2/3 of them will let me know definitely.Click to expand...
> 
> I had positives on opks before pregnancy tests...my pre af lh surge would be fairly late on if it was going to be af. But I was getting positive opks the day before my missed period when I was pregnant if any of that makes sense?!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think... I'm still slightly confused, though, lol. What dpo were you when your opk's went +, and then how much longer after that did it take for your PT's to go +? Were you testing with both each time as well? Or did you do the opk's and then decided to do a pt bc the opk's were +?Click to expand...
> 
> I was roughly 13 dpo when the opks went positive and didn't get a bfp on hpt until 15dpo. I did the opks and then wimped out on an hpt straight away until a friend convinced me to do one!Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know if it would of been positive the day you had a + OPK or not, then, right?Click to expand...

Right!


----------



## Mom15

Amber - I think I did only fmu which is why I probably never got a positiv. I was very inexperienced back then and didn't know that this very helpful ttc community existed. Sometimes I think there is more knowledge on here that when you go to your doctor. I so strongly believe in natural supplents and other things like the Mayan massage and the vaginal steam I did. I wish they were as researched and excepted as clomid & co. I do believe there are couples out there for whom clomid & co is the only way to a bfp, so I am thankful for those options. I just have too many friends who had been trying for sometimes years. Three of them got pregnant within three to four month of herbal supplements! To me that can't be a coincident. Not sure how I got from opk's to this mini rant. Haha.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - I think I did only fmu which is why I probably never got a positiv. I was very inexperienced back then and didn't know that this very helpful ttc community existed. Sometimes I think there is more knowledge on here that when you go to your doctor. I so strongly believe in natural supplents and other things like the Mayan massage and the vaginal steam I did. I wish they were as researched and excepted as clomid & co. I do believe there are couples out there for whom clomid & co is the only way to a bfp, so I am thankful for those options. I just have too many friends who had been trying for sometimes years. Three of them got pregnant within three to four month of herbal supplements! To me that can't be a coincident. Not sure how I got from opk's to this mini rant. Haha.

LOL- Don't worry about it, I do the exact same thing. My mind is like a hamster wheel. And yes, I agree with you on the 'non-traditional" medicine. They don't research it though bc there is no money in it for the pharma companies. You can't patent naturally occurring substances, therefore they don't care. But all of our western medicine is derived from natural things. Pain medicine for example- derived from Opium, a naturally occurring substance, that they now have synthetic versions of. It's all a big crock of bull. Anyways, REALLY wish you had taken that d*mn PT the day you got your + opk, though, it would of been really helpful now. And yes, if you were to start doing opk's now, they would probably be really helpful, FMU is not good for looking for LH, you should test your SMU or in the evening. But they only give you one piece, they tell you that your body is gearing up to O, but tell you if you actually do, so you really need to be temping as well to get the whole picture. OPK's allow you time sex correctly and your BBT's let you know that you did in fact O and you have a shot at actually being pregnant! It's AMAZING!!! LOL


----------



## Mom15

Your mind is like hamster wheel. That was fxmummy with the opk and hpt. I did try that too though and got stark negatives on the opk when I got a bfp on a frer. But not sure if I did those the same day.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Your mind is like hamster wheel. That was fxmummy with the opk and hpt. I did try that too though and got stark negatives on the opk when I got a bfp on a frer. But not sure if I did those the same day.

LOL- sorry. Haha. Yep, there you go, living proof I skip around in this head of mine! :wacko:


----------



## ambertwogood

So, now these wondfo's are getting crazy, lol. My "+'s" are always just, just as dark as the control NEVER have they EVER been darker then the control. Here are the pics of the last 2 I took. Also, my normal OPK's will progress to + and then I will have another + that is the same, and then depending on the urine, they will go a little lighter, then back to almost positive, then progress back down to negatives. These are like CRAZY dark (esp the top one) for my normal OPK's. Has anyone else, just randomly had super super dark opks one month? I just thought it was weird, as this whole cycle has been crazy. I literally couldn't believe it when I saw that the top one was darker then the control line!! WHAT??? Lol..... Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







Super dark Wondfo 9.5.16 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









Super dark Wondfo 9.5.16 003 (480x640).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom15

Amber - as you know I'm no help when it comes to the opk. 

My temp is back up a bit, but it was only after two hours of uninterrupted sleep. Will see what my cm is like throughout the day. I am thrilled to have hopefully o'ed this early, as that way I'm done with the witch before vacation.


----------



## second.time

ambertwogood said:


> So, now these wondfo's are getting crazy, lol. My "+'s" are always just, just as dark as the control NEVER have they EVER been darker then the control. Here are the pics of the last 2 I took. Also, my normal OPK's will progress to + and then I will have another + that is the same, and then depending on the urine, they will go a little lighter, then back to almost positive, then progress back down to negatives. These are like CRAZY dark (esp the top one) for my normal OPK's. Has anyone else, just randomly had super super dark opks one month? I just thought it was weird, as this whole cycle has been crazy. I literally couldn't believe it when I saw that the top one was darker then the control line!! WHAT??? Lol..... Any thoughts?

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you that this will all lead to a BFP! If you're late for AF and seeing unusually dark positives on OPKs, it all seems pretty promising, right? 

Another possibility: could it just be a later ovulation than you expected, or having two LH surges this month? 

Really hoping you get some answers!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Anyone else around 1dpo? I'm hating the wait already!!


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - I thought i was, but now there is more ewcm and a lot, so I don't know. Have to see what my temps do.


----------



## Kern

Hi all! I think we are officially ttc this month! I'm pretty excited! Baby fever has hit hard for baby 2 :) we've been ntnp for the last year, I had a chemical last November but nothing since. I hope it won't take long! I'm pretty excited! :) we will stay team yellow this time which is more exciting too! I loved being pregnant but had awful ppd, hoping it won't be as bad second round. Just saying hello!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Kern! Luckily I didn't struggle with ppd, just the baby blues I think. The first two weeks were awful, but then it got better. Crying everyday the first two weeks for no apparent reason. It's the only thing I don't looks forward to. I didn't want to see anyone and everyone wanted to come meet the baby. I'm annoyed just thinking about it. Good luck ttc, hope it won't take long for you :)


----------



## ambertwogood

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-omg-help-exp-surepredicts-just-bad-test.html Please go check out page 3. I did a double dye test and now I'm totally freaking out. Is this real?


----------



## Kern

Mom15 said:


> Welcome Kern! Luckily I didn't struggle with ppd, just the baby blues I think. The first two weeks were awful, but then it got better. Crying everyday the first two weeks for no apparent reason. It's the only thing I don't looks forward to. I didn't want to see anyone and everyone wanted to come meet the baby. I'm annoyed just thinking about it. Good luck ttc, hope it won't take long for you :)

Shew it was awful! My son had to go to nicu when he was born and they fed him formula, my milk didn't come in for an entire week! My baby was so hungry and screaming constantly, I was bleeding and trying to feed every two hours, he was basically attached to my boob all the time while I begged for something to come out. He had a horrible latch and I felt like a failure. I gave up after a week and fed him formula, he finally started to thrive. I could sleep. We got peace but I failed my son and thus the ppd crept in. I questioned everything I did! I left my job because of it. It was sooooo rocky. I went to a counselor and was diagnosed with ppd and anxiety. Staying home and giving myself time and working on my health got me out of it! But I still feel the side effects, especially about leaving work and adding some financial strain. :dohh:

We are fine though and I am stronger than ever before. I'm so anxious about bf in the next child that I might just skip it and go straight to formula. Still undecided, trauma birth is no joke! It was all worth it for my son though! I'll do whatever it takes to survive and thrive. I want to be a strong momma for my babies! Ok sorry for the novel haha


----------



## ambertwogood

Kern said:


> Hi all! I think we are officially ttc this month! I'm pretty excited! Baby fever has hit hard for baby 2 :) we've been ntnp for the last year, I had a chemical last November but nothing since. I hope it won't take long! I'm pretty excited! :) we will stay team yellow this time which is more exciting too! I loved being pregnant but had awful ppd, hoping it won't be as bad second round. Just saying hello!

Hey- Kern! Welcome to the group, and so happy to have you! I, too, had PPD pretty bad, but not for any specific reason. I'm actually STILL on antidepressant's bc of it, but I also have had just reg. depression issue's in the past and am diagnosed with generalized/public anxiety disorder and non military related PTSD. So, it was a doozy. We were NTNP for a couple months in the very beginning, but after that we've been actively TTCing and that all has been since January. I too loved being pregnant! And am toying with idea of staying team yellow this time around. I think it would be so special to find out the sex at the birth! My LO ended up coming 2 1/2 wks early, and I never got really big during my pregnancy (could still tie my own shoe's and everything) and never had that, "OMG, I'm so ready for this to be over", "Would you just get out of me already" feeling, so when I went into labor I was actually pissed, bc I thought I still had almost 3 wks of being pregnant and nesting and in way felt like I got robbed of the "full" pregnancy experience, LOL, :rofl: 

What all have you decided to track for your TTCing journey? I do it ALL- Fertility Friend for Charting, BBT, Wondfo LH strips, both the new and old CB Fertility monitors, tons of PT's, Instead Softcups, Preseed, prenatals, several supplements, you name it- I'm probably doing it! LOL


----------



## fxmummyduck

Kern, welcome! Completely understand the horrible breastfeeding experience, mine was awful too and I cried for 2 weeks straight. My lo was tongue tied, couldn't latch and was a starving hungry baby all the time. I managed to combi feed for 3 months but never managed to exclusively breastfeed and I felt such a failure. I'm like you, not even sure if I want to put myself through it again.

Anyway, welcome and good luck with ttc #2!


----------



## Mom15

Kern - that is so tough! I don't know what I would have done if I had been in your situation, so I completely understand how it upset you. I do think that no matter how hard it is, trust that you did everything you could to try to make it work. You are not a failure!! The circumstances led to how things went. I'm sure you didn't choose that your baby was in the nicu. It was out of your hands and probably a big factor in the troubles you had with nursing. I hope you get the courage to try again with baby number 2, but I understand how last time was too traumatizing. Maybe you already did, but if not maybe it would help you to look into things that help bring the milk in and increase milk supply. Either way, I'm sure you are a great mom and whatever your decision in the end it's the right one for you. Your health is important too!!

Amber - OMG I too was pissed my son came 2 weeks 2 days early. I felt robbed of the last two weeks. It was part of why I was so upset. I was soooo sad not to be pregnant anymore. My labor was also really fast and it felt like my baby got ripped out of me. Everyone said oh awesome you had a fast labor and I wish it would have taken a bit longer. I also didn't discussed delivery positions and when my doctor came in it was get on your back or side. Over and over I had read to be as vertical as possible, but in that moment I was not capable of saying anything (I had no epi or any other kind of pain relief). And then it was like everyone was yelling at me. Push, breath, don't stop pushing. He was out with the second push. So for days I went over and over the birth in my head and regretful that it didn't go how I had envisioned. I couldn't sleep because I thought about it so much even so I was sooo sleep deprived. Something I will talk to my doctor about this time around.


----------



## Kern

ambertwogood said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I think we are officially ttc this month! I'm pretty excited! Baby fever has hit hard for baby 2 :) we've been ntnp for the last year, I had a chemical last November but nothing since. I hope it won't take long! I'm pretty excited! :) we will stay team yellow this time which is more exciting too! I loved being pregnant but had awful ppd, hoping it won't be as bad second round. Just saying hello!
> 
> Hey- Kern! Welcome to the group, and so happy to have you! I, too, had PPD pretty bad, but not for any specific reason. I'm actually STILL on antidepressant's bc of it, but I also have had just reg. depression issue's in the past and am diagnosed with generalized/public anxiety disorder and non military related PTSD. So, it was a doozy. We were NTNP for a couple months in the very beginning, but after that we've been actively TTCing and that all has been since January. I too loved being pregnant! And am toying with idea of staying team yellow this time around. I think it would be so special to find out the sex at the birth! My LO ended up coming 2 1/2 wks early, and I never got really big during my pregnancy (could still tie my own shoe's and everything) and never had that, "OMG, I'm so ready for this to be over", "Would you just get out of me already" feeling, so when I went into labor I was actually pissed, bc I thought I still had almost 3 wks of being pregnant and nesting and in way felt like I got robbed of the "full" pregnancy experience, LOL, :rofl:
> 
> What all have you decided to track for your TTCing journey? I do it ALL- Fertility Friend for Charting, BBT, Wondfo LH strips, both the new and old CB Fertility monitors, tons of PT's, Instead Softcups, Preseed, prenatals, several supplements, you name it- I'm probably doing it! LOLClick to expand...

Oh wow! Sorry to hear you went through all that! I had severe depression previously when I was 18 so I knew to watch out for the signs. The hormone let down is no joke! I'm hoping not every pregnancy is the same in the fact that I will be better prepared and not have to do ppd again? I'm hopeful anyway :happydance:

That's funny about feeling robbed time! I loved my pregnancy and was so happy, but I was induced at 41w4d. I never was "ready" or miserable but I did feel like I was going to be pregnant forever. I missed rolling around in bed and not peeing every ten minutes haha. And suddenly I was no longer a goddess growing life but a mom who couldn't feed her baby. Ew!

But I'm over that now. I never got meds even though the counselor recommended it. If I get ppd again I will definitely get the meds right away! 

The only thing I'm doing is charting my cycle in a period tracker app. Haha! Af just ended 2 days ago and I'm set to o next week, I entire my fertile period this weekend. :happydance: I do check cm as I have a distinctive change of ewcm during the fertile period! If I don't get pg within the first few cycles I will def dive into all of the tricks. :haha:


----------



## Mom15

Afm - I am once again a bit confused or I should say impatient. There seems to be some creamy cm mixing back in, but then there is still so much Ewcm. Top notch ewcm what I like to call it. Ha. You know the reeeeally stretchy kind. Just wish I could fast forward :) I am anxious to O, so period is over when we start vacation.


----------



## gaves99

Currently at cd24 and 10dpo. Going to my obgyn tomo for an appt just to discuss next steps if needed. It's been many months and just starting to wonder so I'd rather ease my mind. I was able to get this appt a week out due to a cancellation, it's usually months to get it, so maybe it's a sign! I'm nervous though


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Kern - that is so tough! I don't know what I would have done if I had been in your situation, so I completely understand how it upset you. I do think that no matter how hard it is, trust that you did everything you could to try to make it work. You are not a failure!! The circumstances led to how things went. I'm sure you didn't choose that your baby was in the nicu. It was out of your hands and probably a big factor in the troubles you had with nursing. I hope you get the courage to try again with baby number 2, but I understand how last time was too traumatizing. Maybe you already did, but if not maybe it would help you to look into things that help bring the milk in and increase milk supply. Either way, I'm sure you are a great mom and whatever your decision in the end it's the right one for you. Your health is important too!!
> 
> Amber - OMG I too was pissed my son came 2 weeks 2 days early. I felt robbed of the last two weeks. It was part of why I was so upset. I was soooo sad not to be pregnant anymore. My labor was also really fast and it felt like my baby got ripped out of me. Everyone said oh awesome you had a fast labor and I wish it would have taken a bit longer. I also didn't discussed delivery positions and when my doctor came in it was get on your back or side. Over and over I had read to be as vertical as possible, but in that moment I was not capable of saying anything (I had no epi or any other kind of pain relief). And then it was like everyone was yelling at me. Push, breath, don't stop pushing. He was out with the second push. So for days I went over and over the birth in my head and regretful that it didn't go how I had envisioned. I couldn't sleep because I thought about it so much even so I was sooo sleep deprived. Something I will talk to my doctor about this time around.

OMG!!!! LOL- I wanted to do it WO drugs/epi/gas but my hormones went absolutely nuts from the minute I found out I had to go to the hospital to have her. I was high risk and had US's 3 times a wk for the last 3 months! Ugh (don't miss that!) A month before I had her, my dog, Ella (a chi, min-pin mix, looks like a minpin in color but small and built like a chi) started acting really weird about me, just absolutely bizarre behavior that she had never done before. Well speed up to the wk I had her, that monday, I just kept feeling like something was different, and I thought that my waters had went, BUT I never had wet panties, no gush, NOTHING, I thought it was coming out in the toilet when I peed and that same night Ella REALLY ramped up the craziness. She refused to sleep if I wasn't sleeping, and would come check on me like every 5mins and sit there and stare at me and whine and run around in circles, then lay on my belly and whine and just look at me like, "Why aren't you doing anything?" Well, since I never had a gush, or wet underwear I felt silly calling my OB, thinking that I was just crazy and I had an appt Wend. anyways. I never called about it. At my OB appt, we were discussing when to schedule my induction bc the placenta wasn't working as well as she wanted it to and thought it best to just induce me, I scheduled for Feb. 13th, when I wanted her bday to be. THEN she did my US, and as soon as I saw the look on her face I knew, I had been right and my waters had broke. Indeed they had, and the only damn explanation is that every time I went pee, they were coming out as well that's why I never got wet. And I literally mean, throughout my entire pregnancy I never even had discharge or extra CM, like some have to wear pantyliners bc of so much, not me, and there was NEVER even the tiniest dot of wetness in my underwear, and ALL of my water was gone at that appt! How crazy, right! Well, at that point that was all she wrote. I had to go to the hospital to have her, like leave from the appt and go straight to the hospital. I was hysterical! I didn't have my bag, Rob wouldn't know what to pack, I wasn't ready to have her, It wasn't fair I was supposed to have two to 3 more wks, I wasn't ready to not be pregnant, I wasn't ready to transition from pregnant to mom, etc, etc. My hormones were raging and I would go from hysterical to angry and lashing out at people (which is totally unlike me, btw) I ended up getting the epi, even though I never wanted to bc not being able to walk or move/feel my legs freaked me out (just the thought of it) and my OB assured me that they would do a "walking epi" so that it wouldn't be so intense. That's not what they did, and when I felt like the lower half of body had been cut off, I lost it, they ended up having to give me Ativan just to calm me down bc I was hysterically crying bc I couldn't even roll over in the bed without assistance, or pull myself up. IT WAS HORRIBLE, THE ABSOLUTE WORST EXPERIENCE EVER!!! They would come turn it down to try to make me feel better, but all that would do was make it to where I could feel the contractions (OMG!!! btw, lol) but still couldn't move at all, which just made me even more hysterical. I feel asleep after the ativan, they came in to check me, she was crowning and ready to go, two pushes and was out. The ativan and the combo of them just waking me and everything happening so fast made it to where I was so out of it when I had her, though, which was awful. They didn't let SO cut her cord, which had already been requested but I was loopy so not thinking. Then to top it all off, we had been going back and forth between two names for her, Emma Kate or Oliva Love, and don't you know they never even asked me what her name was?!?!?! When I got up to recovery and was waiting for her to come back from nursery I told SO, "I wonder when they have you fill out the name paperwork, they never said anything" and he was like, "Oh, her name is Emma Kate, I filled it out while they weighed her"! WHAT!!!!!????!!!!! Where is that happening at? I thought they normally asked the mother that, right? So, yeah, her birth was pretty traumatizing to me. Which, now and even writing it here it seems so trivial, but it REALLY traumatized me. I was SO upset and angry about all of it. I swore (at the time) that I would never have another baby, bc of how horrible the epi was, and I'm still undecided about what the hell I will do this time around, bc it really freaked me out, I felt like I woken up in a nightmare and was a paraplegic, and I am such an independent controlling personality that was like my absolute worse fear coming true, being helpless and at the mercy or someone else. Anyways, sorry for the book. Just thought I'd share my version of the nightmare birth, lol. :dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

Kern said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I think we are officially ttc this month! I'm pretty excited! Baby fever has hit hard for baby 2 :) we've been ntnp for the last year, I had a chemical last November but nothing since. I hope it won't take long! I'm pretty excited! :) we will stay team yellow this time which is more exciting too! I loved being pregnant but had awful ppd, hoping it won't be as bad second round. Just saying hello!
> 
> Hey- Kern! Welcome to the group, and so happy to have you! I, too, had PPD pretty bad, but not for any specific reason. I'm actually STILL on antidepressant's bc of it, but I also have had just reg. depression issue's in the past and am diagnosed with generalized/public anxiety disorder and non military related PTSD. So, it was a doozy. We were NTNP for a couple months in the very beginning, but after that we've been actively TTCing and that all has been since January. I too loved being pregnant! And am toying with idea of staying team yellow this time around. I think it would be so special to find out the sex at the birth! My LO ended up coming 2 1/2 wks early, and I never got really big during my pregnancy (could still tie my own shoe's and everything) and never had that, "OMG, I'm so ready for this to be over", "Would you just get out of me already" feeling, so when I went into labor I was actually pissed, bc I thought I still had almost 3 wks of being pregnant and nesting and in way felt like I got robbed of the "full" pregnancy experience, LOL, :rofl:
> 
> What all have you decided to track for your TTCing journey? I do it ALL- Fertility Friend for Charting, BBT, Wondfo LH strips, both the new and old CB Fertility monitors, tons of PT's, Instead Softcups, Preseed, prenatals, several supplements, you name it- I'm probably doing it! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! Sorry to hear you went through all that! I had severe depression previously when I was 18 so I knew to watch out for the signs. The hormone let down is no joke! I'm hoping not every pregnancy is the same in the fact that I will be better prepared and not have to do ppd again? I'm hopeful anyway :happydance:
> 
> That's funny about feeling robbed time! I loved my pregnancy and was so happy, but I was induced at 41w4d. I never was "ready" or miserable but I did feel like I was going to be pregnant forever. I missed rolling around in bed and not peeing every ten minutes haha. And suddenly I was no longer a goddess growing life but a mom who couldn't feed her baby. Ew!
> 
> But I'm over that now. I never got meds even though the counselor recommended it. If I get ppd again I will definitely get the meds right away!
> 
> The only thing I'm doing is charting my cycle in a period tracker app. Haha! Af just ended 2 days ago and I'm set to o next week, I entire my fertile period this weekend. :happydance: I do check cm as I have a distinctive change of ewcm during the fertile period! If I don't get pg within the first few cycles I will def dive into all of the tricks. :haha:Click to expand...




Mom15 said:


> Afm - I am once again a bit confused or I should say impatient. There seems to be some creamy cm mixing back in, but then there is still so much Ewcm. Top notch ewcm what I like to call it. Ha. You know the reeeeally stretchy kind. Just wish I could fast forward :) I am anxious to O, so period is over when we start vacation.

Kern- That's really great that you have a very distinctive change in CM to let you know when you are fertile. Which really, I do to, I'm just too much of a control freak to ride on just that alone, I would just be too scared I would miss, plus I really like the assurance of KNOWING I O'd with my BBT's and body just didn't gear up to O and nothing actually happened. But we are all different when it comes to this stuff ;) I wish you all the best and lots of sticky baby dust! 

Mom15- I had a bit of creamy CM mixed in with the EWCM the day before I got my + OPK, and I too was like "WTH?" lol. I thought, oh no, this isn't happening, am I not going to O? Or have I already? But no, it went away just as quickly as it came and then a + OPK. So all is good. It actually, is a good thing that you noticed that, though, bc you are actually supposed to have a second smaller surge of estrogen right before your LH surge, and estrogen will cause your CM to be white/creamy/lotiony etc. You have another estrogen surge right after you O too, most women see it on their BBT chart by 1 or 2 day dip between 1-5dpo accompanied with white creamy discharge/cm. I'd say your O is just around the corner and that your body is doing exactly what it is supposed to do ;)


----------



## Mom15

Thanks for sharing your birth story, Amber. How amazing that your dog knew sth was up. And I'm sorry it was traumatizing. Even though mine went fast at least I noticed when my water broke and contractions started 20 min later. They did go from zero to 100 in no time. After and hour at home they were less than two minutes apart. I am the same with the epi. The thought behind numb from the waist down, FREAKS me out. I hope you can find it within you to try it without the next time! To prepare I did a pre natal yoga class which helped a lot of getting into the right mind set (the pain is temporary, it has a purpose, etc) I told myself every contraction was one closer to it being over. The only way I could bear them was on hands and knees. And I have also thoughts the same that the things I was upset about seem so trivial now. And everyone says the most important thing is that the baby is healthy. And of course it is, but it is such an out of this world experience. And you can't go back and say let's do this again, but I want this and his to be different. So I think it's ok to be upset about it, but to have the courage and discuss the things I wasn't happy about with my doctor, even though part of me feels embarrassed to bring it up. Back to no epi, I think one of the biggest benefit was that as soon as my son was born I was anything but worn out or hazy. It was rather a total high! We were and will always be team yellow. Loved that surprise! I too had a lot of scans. I have a mild bicornuate uterus and a roughly 3" fibroid. On top of that at my 19 week scan it was discovered that my son has an abnormal left arm/hand. His radius is fused to the humerus, hence he can't bend his elbow and both radius and ulna are shorter than normal. So is the thumb. That was a whole other traumatizing event, because at that point no one could say whether we are looking at a major syndrome or and isolated event. Thankfully that's all that is different about him and so far it has little affect on his development. Omg what a novel...I better go to sleep, never know when the little guy wakes up again!


----------



## Mom15

Gaves - how nice you got in so quick. Keep is posted what the doc says. Hopefully you won't even need that app and are surprised with a bfp.


----------



## second.time

gaves99 said:


> Currently at cd24 and 10dpo. Going to my obgyn tomo for an appt just to discuss next steps if needed. It's been many months and just starting to wonder so I'd rather ease my mind. I was able to get this appt a week out due to a cancellation, it's usually months to get it, so maybe it's a sign! I'm nervous though

That's great that you could get an appointment so quickly. Here's hoping you get some peace of mind! I'm sure talking things over with your doctor will really help. 

I'm 7 DPO today and it's entering the stage where it's really hard for me to avoid testing. I didn't even see a positive with my son until 10 DPO, so I know I wouldn't even trust a negative. Still hoping to hold out for September 14th and test if I haven't seen AF yet.

The odd thing this cycle is that usually I get intermittent days of cramping during my TWW and this cycle has been very mild. Yesterday/last night I felt light "twinges." My breasts have been really sore. But very few, if any, cramps. There's a big chance this means nothing at all, but it's hard not to wonder. Even if I don't test I drive myself crazy!


----------



## Mom15

Second - how annoying when the tww seems to drag on forever. Hopefully your different symptoms mean sth. 

So today there is still some ewcm, temp has not risen significantly and my nipples are sore when Ds is nursing. I wonder if my supply is down a bit last night he nursed a few times and he sucked and sucked. I swear for an hour around midnight. Drove me nuts. Anyone else still nursing and experiences changes in nursing behavior throughout the cycle?


----------



## AnneBurg

Mom15, yes my son tends to nurse even more when my supply is down, which is usually for the few days right before AF.
May I join you ladies? I am cd1, first cycle TTC#2. Have a wonderful 2 year old who happens to love to nurse all the time so I'm not sure how that'll affect my ability to concieve but I've had pretty regular cycles 28-31 days for the past 6 months. We've been using condoms up until now and have decided it's time for ds to have a sibling!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome - Mamawanabe21, Aliko, Roc, Phoenix322, babybloo, Twinkle, Secondtime, Maturemama39, Kern, and Anneburg!

mamawanabe21 - fx for a bfp!

aliko - here's hoping you add to your family soon!

roc - fx for a sticky bfp for you.

phoenix322 - that was quick, congrats!

babybloo - fx it's quicker this time.

twinkle - ttc is all consuming most def and congrats on your bfp!

secondtime - hope your bfp is coming soon!

maturemama39 - fx it doesn't take too long.

kern - sorry to hear about your ppd and fx for a bfp for you soon!

anneburg - breastfeeding doesn't affect ttc too much but your cycle does affect breastfeeding.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

mrsceder - welcome back and i can't wait for your bfp!

oily - keep us posted and i stalk too cuz i'm super tired.

fxmummyduck - sorry your cm is giving you trouble.

mom15 - hope your cycles get shorter and have a great trip to Germany! ff says to go with most fertile cm u have, a mix is fine but note the most fertile.

gaves99 - fx for sept and good luck with appointment.

amber - welcome back and glad you took some time. your cycle is prob off cuz of the stress of the cp but your lh strips show a good progression!

afm - still tired and using my strength too look after my little guy. going to see my ob tom but i think she won't schedule a scan until 20 weeks but will still get to see the new lo on the doppler! hope all is well with you ladies and sorry for the long absence but i have been reading and staying up to date.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Second - how annoying when the tww seems to drag on forever. Hopefully your different symptoms mean sth.
> 
> So today there is still some ewcm, temp has not risen significantly and my nipples are sore when Ds is nursing. I wonder if my supply is down a bit last night he nursed a few times and he sucked and sucked. I swear for an hour around midnight. Drove me nuts. Anyone else still nursing and experiences changes in nursing behavior throughout the cycle?




AnneBurg said:


> Mom15, yes my son tends to nurse even more when my supply is down, which is usually for the few days right before AF.
> May I join you ladies? I am cd1, first cycle TTC#2. Have a wonderful 2 year old who happens to love to nurse all the time so I'm not sure how that'll affect my ability to concieve but I've had pretty regular cycles 28-31 days for the past 6 months. We've been using condoms up until now and have decided it's time for ds to have a sibling!




second.time said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> Currently at cd24 and 10dpo. Going to my obgyn tomo for an appt just to discuss next steps if needed. It's been many months and just starting to wonder so I'd rather ease my mind. I was able to get this appt a week out due to a cancellation, it's usually months to get it, so maybe it's a sign! I'm nervous though
> 
> That's great that you could get an appointment so quickly. Here's hoping you get some peace of mind! I'm sure talking things over with your doctor will really help.
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today and it's entering the stage where it's really hard for me to avoid testing. I didn't even see a positive with my son until 10 DPO, so I know I wouldn't even trust a negative. Still hoping to hold out for September 14th and test if I haven't seen AF yet.
> 
> The odd thing this cycle is that usually I get intermittent days of cramping during my TWW and this cycle has been very mild. Yesterday/last night I felt light "twinges." My breasts have been really sore. But very few, if any, cramps. There's a big chance this means nothing at all, but it's hard not to wonder. Even if I don't test I drive myself crazy!Click to expand...

Mom15- I'm not sure that I've noticed a real difference in my "supply" per say, but for some crazy reason, it seems like every cycle right previous and when I am Oing, LO wants to nurse?!?! It's driving me nuts, bc she is pretty much weaned at 17months, although I still nurse her when she intiates it. But it's really weird, I mean once I started to notice the correlation between her nursing and my O time it was uncanny. and it's annoying to me, bc I'm scared to death that it's going to trigger hormones and make me not actually O. If that makes sense? I have no clue why things would be like that either, she will go a whole day or even two without wanting to nurse at all, and then I O and she's stuck to me like a parasite, lol. :rofl: What gives?

Welcome to the group AnneBurg! Glad to have you. How exciting to be just getting started on your TTCing journey for your second baby! Hope things move along quickly for you and that you find some support and encouragement in this group. This really is a lovely bunch of ladies and I's pretty sure you will be happy you joined us (not to toot our own horns of course, lol! ) 

second.time- I hear ya! I hate the wait in between Oing and at least starting to have hope that "something" just might appear on a test!!! It's torture :growlmad: 

AFM- I took my BBT yesterday and this morning and it's looking like I may have started temping again just in the nick of time, as I think that yesterday was my last pre O temp and now I'm on the rise. Hopefully that's what's going on. BUT I also did get a super faint line on an FRER yesterday....So what gives? LOL- My CM, temps, cervix, and LH strips all point to O, but I've had squinters on test and got a super duper very faint line on an FRER yesterday, so I don't know what is going on. We BD the night before last, and plan to tonight again, just in case, I think with my temp starting to rise now, that FF would of put my O date as today, so I mine as well BD just in case. FF is saying my O I'm 1dpo now. :coffee: I so wish I had been charting from the get go, this is so confusing...


----------



## Mom15

AnneBurg - welcome! I have been reading online that it's common for supply to drop right before Af. DS bah avoid seems to change around O, which I couldn't find much about. Have you determined O yet? Sound like you are good to go with how regular your cycles are. My Lp so far has been insufficient, but last cycle I made it to 8 dpo so I'm hopeful it continues to get better. 

MiBaby - I still feel like two days ago was the most and best ewcm. What throws me off is that I used to get 3 days of ewcm and I would O on day 3 confirmed by temp and then 1 dpo there was a clear change to creamy or no cm like day and night. Now I get 5/6 days of ewcm and it feels like I get some after I o. I think I really might give the opk's another try, since my temping is not the best these days. 

Amber - it's funny you say that. I'm not even convinced my milk supply is dropping. It's more like I am making chocolate milk or sth. Like the best tasting stuff he can't get enough off. Not only that, but he is super clingy. Nap was a disaster today. I nurse to sleep and he woke up when I tried to lay him down. Don't laugh, but I'm laying in his crib right now as it was the only way to get him to sleep. I tried to sneak out, but he immediately opened is eyes like he was saying "you are not going anywhere!" It sucks as I work from home when he naps and I can't on a day like this. Anyway, there def seams to be sth about O that changes his nursing behavior I'm glad I am not hallucinating.


----------



## gaves99

So I've been feeling a weird lightening pain off and on down there today. Also super weird boob twinges. Think I'll cave and test in the am... told myself I'd wait until sat BUT we all know how that goes. 

Based off my app charts and opk, the dr thinks I sound ok in the whole sense. DH is heading in for a superm count and after that having my tubes cleared would be next step. We shall see. Fingers crossed we don't need to even get to that!


----------



## ambertwogood

Yeah, it's really super weird. Glad I'm not the only one, too, lol. It's very odd. And annoy's me, bc like I said, I'm scared it's going to trigger my body into saying, "Nope, put that egg back on ice, we're still nursing a NB" :brat: lol. And believe me, I know all about the nursing to sleep and then acrobatics required of you to release your breast from them, lay them down, and slip away from them undisturbed. :rofl: I used to have to lay her down in her bassinet and hoover over the top of it, letting her nurse, until she really was asleep and I could unlatch her. HAHA. Talk about killing your back!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mom15

Haha, I hear you about putting the egg back on ice. I wonder if that is why I get so many days of ewcm. Nursing might be slowing down the process. My other theory is that our kids sense there is a potential baby in the making and try to let us know, hey those are my boobies. :)


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Hi all, 
I'm currently trying to conceive baby #2 with DH. Baby #1 is now 10.5 months old and I stopped bf him at end of April and got my first period at the end of May. My cycles since end of May have been 45 days, 39 days and I'm on CD22 so far of what is an expected 39 day cycle again (but who knows). I have been using OPK for each cycle so far and had 9 days of high fertility before peak with the previous 2. This cycle I've had 11 days of high with no peak so far. What is up with that? I read that some women who have cycles longer than 35 days are not ovulating. We have been DTD every other day in the previous 2 cycles. With this cycle are DTD every day I've had a high fertility reading since the last two cycles didn't end in conception so we'll see if that does the trick. Has anyone experienced this or heard if such long cycles can still end in conception? I got pregnant on the first try with baby #1 so I'm just confused now.

Trying to remain calm and stay positive but can't help but feel anxious!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mommyofseabas said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently trying to conceive baby #2 with DH. Baby #1 is now 10.5 months old and I stopped bf him at end of April and got my first period at the end of May. My cycles since end of May have been 45 days, 39 days and I'm on CD22 so far of what is an expected 39 day cycle again (but who knows). I have been using OPK for each cycle so far and had 9 days of high fertility before peak with the previous 2. This cycle I've had 11 days of high with no peak so far. What is up with that? I read that some women who have cycles longer than 35 days are not ovulating. We have been DTD every other day in the previous 2 cycles. With this cycle are DTD every day I've had a high fertility reading since the last two cycles didn't end in conception so we'll see if that does the trick. Has anyone experienced this or heard if such long cycles can still end in conception? I got pregnant on the first try with baby #1 so I'm just confused now.
> 
> Trying to remain calm and stay positive but can't help but feel anxious!

Hi and welcome! 

Yes you can still be ovulating with long cycles, my ds was a 35 day cycle and I ovulated cd21!


----------



## second.time

Mommyofseabas said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently trying to conceive baby #2 with DH. Baby #1 is now 10.5 months old and I stopped bf him at end of April and got my first period at the end of May. My cycles since end of May have been 45 days, 39 days and I'm on CD22 so far of what is an expected 39 day cycle again (but who knows). I have been using OPK for each cycle so far and had 9 days of high fertility before peak with the previous 2. This cycle I've had 11 days of high with no peak so far. What is up with that? I read that some women who have cycles longer than 35 days are not ovulating. We have been DTD every other day in the previous 2 cycles. With this cycle are DTD every day I've had a high fertility reading since the last two cycles didn't end in conception so we'll see if that does the trick. Has anyone experienced this or heard if such long cycles can still end in conception? I got pregnant on the first try with baby #1 so I'm just confused now.
> 
> Trying to remain calm and stay positive but can't help but feel anxious!

Welcome! To add to what fxmummyduck said, if you only got your cycle back in May, it might just take a little while to even out. I have very short cycles, 23-25 days typically, but when I got my period back after my pregnancy, I had several VERY long cycles -- then things got back to normal. It just seems to take a bit for your body to get used to everything again. So even if you don't conceive this cycle (and I'm sure it's possible!), then you'll probably go back to shorter/easier-to-interpret cycles soon. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mom15

Mommyofseabas said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently trying to conceive baby #2 with DH. Baby #1 is now 10.5 months old and I stopped bf him at end of April and got my first period at the end of May. My cycles since end of May have been 45 days, 39 days and I'm on CD22 so far of what is an expected 39 day cycle again (but who knows). I have been using OPK for each cycle so far and had 9 days of high fertility before peak with the previous 2. This cycle I've had 11 days of high with no peak so far. What is up with that? I read that some women who have cycles longer than 35 days are not ovulating. We have been DTD every other day in the previous 2 cycles. With this cycle are DTD every day I've had a high fertility reading since the last two cycles didn't end in conception so we'll see if that does the trick. Has anyone experienced this or heard if such long cycles can still end in conception? I got pregnant on the first try with baby #1 so I'm just confused now.
> 
> Trying to remain calm and stay positive but can't help but feel anxious!

Like the others said. I think it takes some time for your body to be back to normal. My first full pp cycle was 56 days with o about cd 52, second was 32 days with o about cd 28, third was 41 days with o on cd 33. Now I am on CD 25 and I hope that I have just o'ed or o today or tomorrow. If you do the math you can see my luteal phase was way to short the first few cycles, last was 8 days so a bit better. Hoping for an even longer one this cycle. So I hope this gives you some home that things will improve and that the first few cycles may simply have not had a sufficient LP for anything to implant. Good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## Kern

I am so excited to be entering my fertile period this weekend! Haha I don't know why but I've been super frisky this cycle! I to,d my husband I was afraid I was going to wear him out before the time actually counts. :haha: anyone else get like this? I don't know what's gotten into me! :shrug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Kern said:


> I am so excited to be entering my fertile period this weekend! Haha I don't know why but I've been super frisky this cycle! I to,d my husband I was afraid I was going to wear him out before the time actually counts. :haha: anyone else get like this? I don't know what's gotten into me! :shrug:

Ha ha!!! Great that you're coming up to your fertile time, and at the weekend too. I was like that too this cycle, had to hold off a bit until I knew it counted otherwise I was worried I'd be the one that wouldn't last!


----------



## Disneylovers

Hi ladies, hoping to join you all!
We have a 2 and a half yr old son and are hopefully going to ttc this month. DS has been asking for a sister (well asking if we can keep our neighbors daughters mostly), and helped sway DH lol. 


I start opks this weekend, and I'm so nervous and excited vs how frustrated I was with ttc before DS, temping is never consistent with me so opks were the only things that helped with ttc'ing with him. I hope it doesn't take too long this go around :)

Oh and pre-warning, I tend to ramble if I'm excited, or tired, or well most of the time haha sorry.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disneylovers said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to join you all!
> We have a 2 and a half yr old son and are hopefully going to ttc this month. DS has been asking for a sister (well asking if we can keep our neighbors daughters mostly), and helped sway DH lol.
> 
> 
> I start opks this weekend, and I'm so nervous and excited vs how frustrated I was with ttc before DS, temping is never consistent with me so opks were the only things that helped with ttc'ing with him. I hope it doesn't take too long this go around :)
> 
> Oh and pre-warning, I tend to ramble if I'm excited, or tired, or well most of the time haha sorry.

Hi disneylovers! Welcome! This is a great bunch of ladies!

I love your ds name, it's on my list for the next one if it's another boy!

I'm the same don't temp, so opks and tracking cm are my only help ttc.

Here's hoping we both get bfps soon!


----------



## AnneBurg

Amber I hear you about the nursing acrobatics... It's wild!

I'm not doing much for tracking O except ewcm- we'll see how that goes. If months pass with no bfp you ladies will have to teach me all about temping! My son was conceived second cycle off bcp and I was just tracking ewcm at that time too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll work this time too!

Kern, any news from your testing?


----------



## Disneylovers

Cm tracking goes off kilter for me when I have longer cycles, but the past 4 have been 35-36 days long so not so much random EWCM. I need the control of opks, we tried ntnp a few months back but it just drove me insane lol. With Aiden it took 4 months, well 6 if you count my gallbladder removal debacle (did I mention I spent new years eve crying that year because I was about to O when I needed surgery). I was a hot mess lol

Fxmummyduck, funny though he was so many other names before we found out his gender, I refused to leave the parking lot after our 20wk prenatal screening/anomaly scan until we decided on his name (they were 80%sure he was a boy before that but he was shy on showing us). I picked his first name from our faves, hubby picked his middle name. It suits him so all is good ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

Kern said:


> I am so excited to be entering my fertile period this weekend! Haha I don't know why but I've been super frisky this cycle! I to,d my husband I was afraid I was going to wear him out before the time actually counts. :haha: anyone else get like this? I don't know what's gotten into me! :shrug:

It's totally the hormones, bc your body knows you're fertile (it's actually very primitive TBH) kind of like when a cat or dog goes into heat and when they finally can get knocked up will will acts of magic to get out and find a mate :rofl:


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Thanks for the info. Good luck to you too!


----------



## ambertwogood

Disneylovers said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to join you all!
> We have a 2 and a half yr old son and are hopefully going to ttc this month. DS has been asking for a sister (well asking if we can keep our neighbors daughters mostly), and helped sway DH lol.
> 
> 
> I start opks this weekend, and I'm so nervous and excited vs how frustrated I was with ttc before DS, temping is never consistent with me so opks were the only things that helped with ttc'ing with him. I hope it doesn't take too long this go around :)
> 
> Oh and pre-warning, I tend to ramble if I'm excited, or tired, or well most of the time haha sorry.




AnneBurg said:


> Amber I hear you about the nursing acrobatics... It's wild!
> 
> I'm not doing much for tracking O except ewcm- we'll see how that goes. If months pass with no bfp you ladies will have to teach me all about temping! My son was conceived second cycle off bcp and I was just tracking ewcm at that time too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll work this time too!
> 
> Kern, any news from your testing?




Disneylovers said:


> Cm tracking goes off kilter for me when I have longer cycles, but the past 4 have been 35-36 days long so not so much random EWCM. I need the control of opks, we tried ntnp a few months back but it just drove me insane lol. With Aiden it took 4 months, well 6 if you count my gallbladder removal debacle (did I mention I spent new years eve crying that year because I was about to O when I needed surgery). I was a hot mess lol
> 
> Fxmummyduck, funny though he was so many other names before we found out his gender, I refused to leave the parking lot after our 20wk prenatal screening/anomaly scan until we decided on his name (they were 80%sure he was a boy before that but he was shy on showing us). I picked his first name from our faves, hubby picked his middle name. It suits him so all is good ;)

Welcome to the group DisneyLovers- I totally hear you on hoping you catch a break this go round with TTC. It took me 10yrs to conceive my LO, 3 yrs actively TTCing with all the stops pulled out (except medical intervention) and the rest NTNP. We've been trying this time since Jan. 

AnneBurg- It's great that you are able to take such a laid back approach to everything and just track your CM, I wish I could let up like that sometimes. 

FXMommyDuck- That's too funny about you demanding he had a name that early. We still hadn't decided on Emma's name when I had given birth, and if you read my birth story, I didn't really get a say so it as they didn't ask me. SO and I had picked two names and when they asked he picked one. :growlmad: Where are they doing that at? I thought they always asked the mother what the name was, not the father?

AFM- I'm pretty sure that I just O'd late but FF is confusing me a bit. Can anyone help, please? I'm not as hopeful about this cycle as other one's in the past. I only put in that we had sex on the O day, bc I still had the softcup in, lol, does that count? haha. But FF still hasn't decided my O day. When I put in ghost temps for pre O, on Advanced it says I O'd with solid lines on CD35. BUT I still had a HSO cervix and EWCM on CD36, and in all the other (except opk setting) it won't put up cross hairs yet, bc it says that I may O between CD 34-37??? What gives? :shrug: Looking at my chart, when do you think I O'd? All my temps are real temps from CD34-37. The rest are ghost temps to get FF to give me a clue as what's happening. Last month it told me I O'd on the day after my very lowest temp. This time (on advanced) it's going with the lowest temp..... The fact that I still had HSO cervix and EWCM is what is stumping me, I still have it today actually. Should we BD again tonigh just in case?


On a completely different subject- I did have two separate psychic's back a few month's ago tell me that I would conceive from a cycle that started in August. Just something to think on, since this cycle has been so incredibly weird and did start in August!!!! FX'd


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Thanks. There is so much info out there it is hard to know what is actually true.


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Thanks Mom15. This does give me hope. Thanks for replying. My DH also tells me to give this time and it will all stabilize but I don't want to wait &#128518;


----------



## Mom15

Amber - I think your temps don't lie. Looking at your previous charts, on o day your temp is around 96.4 as it was on CD 35 this time. And then your temp rises pretty significantly so I think you O'd on Cd 35!

Mommy - I hear you, I got so impatient. Now I'm a bit more relaxed about it. I'm sure that'll change in no time. Btw I had long cycles before DS. 5-7 weeks long. He was conceived on CD 31 if I remember correctly. So just because they are longer it doesn't mean you can't conceive as long as you catch O and have a sufficient LP. Mine was 11 days back then. 

Afm, I think I have finally O'd. There is finally starting to be more creamy cm than ew and the ew is not as stretchy. When I look at how I felt. I want to say I o'ed yesterday. Got some mild twinges around 6pm and immediately after that my uterus started to feel sore. It was actually tender when I checked for cm an cp. and my nipples got quite sore when DS was nursing. Oh that was fun. The only thing that throws me off a bit is that cm was more and stretchier the day before. My theory is that if I'm correct the ewcm is the result of a spike in estrogen which is at it's highest right before O but not during or the day of. So maybe it makes sense that it starts to change the cm as estrogen begins to decline by the time I O. I could be so wrong, but I like my theory ;). Now please give a high temp in the morning, pleeeeaaaasssee.


----------



## fxmummyduck

US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?


----------



## Disneylovers

fxmummyduck said:


> US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?

Usually antibiotics here for cystitis/UTI, they don't really recommend anything to reduce the acidity of urine I've noticed :shrug: Drinking plenty of water will help dilute it a bit, I don't think a pharmacy will give out antibiotics without a prescription


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?

What is cystitis and what would you generally get in the UK?


----------



## Disneylovers

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?
> 
> What is cystitis and what would you generally get in the UK?Click to expand...

Inflammation/infection in your urinary tract, Usually they have over the counter meds with Sodium bicarbonate or Potassium citrate 

fxmummyduck, look for a wallgreens or a CVS pharmacy, after looking I see there's some OTC meds here, AZO, Uristat, or Cystex but they're just pain relief nothing to actually reduce the acidity. Whenever I've had a UTI they always just give antibiotics and tell you to take a few tylenol


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:
 

> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?
> 
> What is cystitis and what would you generally get in the UK?Click to expand...

It's inflammation of the urinary tract, sometimes goes to the bladder. It hurts when you pee, and you feel like you have to go all the time.

In the U.K. I used to get sachets to dissolve in water, I can't remember what they're called its been ages since I've had this!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disneylovers said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> US ladies, I need some help. Feeling like I have cystitis and I'm not familiar at all yet with the pharmacy products over here. Is there anything I can get for this?
> 
> What is cystitis and what would you generally get in the UK?Click to expand...
> 
> Inflammation/infection in your urinary tract, Usually they have over the counter meds with Sodium bicarbonate or Potassium citrate
> 
> fxmummyduck, look for a wallgreens or a CVS pharmacy, after looking I see there's some OTC meds here, AZO, Uristat, or Cystex but they're just pain relief nothing to actually reduce the acidity. Whenever I've had a UTI they always just give antibiotics and tell you to take a few tylenolClick to expand...

Thanks Disney, i guess I could always buy some bicarbonate and dissolve it in a glass of water.

I'll have a look for the other things too.

I don't think it's bad enough for antibiotics and I'd rather stay clear of them if I can.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - I think your temps don't lie. Looking at your previous charts, on o day your temp is around 96.4 as it was on CD 35 this time. And then your temp rises pretty significantly so I think you O'd on Cd 35!
> 
> Mommy - I hear you, I got so impatient. Now I'm a bit more relaxed about it. I'm sure that'll change in no time. Btw I had long cycles before DS. 5-7 weeks long. He was conceived on CD 31 if I remember correctly. So just because they are longer it doesn't mean you can't conceive as long as you catch O and have a sufficient LP. Mine was 11 days back then.
> 
> Afm, I think I have finally O'd. There is finally starting to be more creamy cm than ew and the ew is not as stretchy. When I look at how I felt. I want to say I o'ed yesterday. Got some mild twinges around 6pm and immediately after that my uterus started to feel sore. It was actually tender when I checked for cm an cp. and my nipples got quite sore when DS was nursing. Oh that was fun. The only thing that throws me off a bit is that cm was more and stretchier the day before. My theory is that if I'm correct the ewcm is the result of a spike in estrogen which is at it's highest right before O but not during or the day of. So maybe it makes sense that it starts to change the cm as estrogen begins to decline by the time I O. I could be so wrong, but I like my theory ;). Now please give a high temp in the morning, pleeeeaaaasssee.

The only REAL temps on my chart are from CD34-38. All the rest of them are ghost temps so that FF would detect my O, bc I know I did, I just didn't have the data put in for FF to 'detect' it, if that makes sense, so all the others are just made up. If I put the chart setting on Advanced or Research it puts O date as CD35, but if I put it on Family Awareness it changes it to CD36. I am inclinded to think I O'd on CD36, but I am not entirely positive. I was still having O pains after CD35 and I still had VERY fertile signs esp. my CM on CD 36 as well as a HSO cervix. :shrug:

If you look at my past charts now, you will see what I'm talking about. I had the one previous set to OPK, not the other settings, and forgot to change it back.

And Mom15- You are actually correct on you theory.


----------



## peanutmomma

Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.
 



Attached Files:







39_1473453943829.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## second.time

Peanut, the funny thing is that I swear I see the beginnings of a line in the thumbnail, but I'm not quite as sure with the enlarged photo! I really hope it gets darker. Or maybe your blood test will reveal some good news?

I'm having a slightly tough day. I'm 9 DPO today, CD21. Yesterday I felt these weird pinching needle-like pains in my pelvis. I felt a couple in the morning and then they really intensified at night. I actually let myself start believing it was a good sign! It's in the right spot and has that sharp, fleeting quality that some people say is associated with implantation. I haven't been cramping at all (no AF-style cramps). 

So today I buckled and tested. I got my positive last pregnancy on CD21, which I calculated was 10 DPO, but I wasn't using OPKs back then. And I'd read that this brand could potentially pick up positives at 9 DPO. But it was a BFN. Kind of a letdown ... I know it's not over until my period actually arrives, but I had been in such a hopeful mood and the BFN put a damper on that.

So much for my resolve to not test early.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.

Welcome to the group! What a rough time you've had, I hope that things are starting to look up for you guy's :hugs: I do see something in the pic. Are those the test you have been testing with the whole time or have you used other brands? I've used those same test's before and gotten lines similar to yours now in the time limit and it was a FALSE positive. Not that yours definitely is, I just wanted you to know that sometimes they are not that reliable. :(


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.
> 
> Welcome to the group! What a rough time you've had, I hope that things are starting to look up for you guy's :hugs: I do see something in the pic. Are those the test you have been testing with the whole time or have you used other brands? I've used those same test's before and gotten lines similar to yours now in the time limit and it was a FALSE positive. Not that yours definitely is, I just wanted you to know that sometimes they are not that reliable. :(Click to expand...

No I've used others and bfn, this is a almart comparable to ept, it was at 4 minutes so within time limit. 8 have a different store brand, fro m another store for Sunday. Docs want blood just based on my symptoms and telling them bfn bc too many symptoms not to be they said


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.
> 
> Welcome to the group! What a rough time you've had, I hope that things are starting to look up for you guy's :hugs: I do see something in the pic. Are those the test you have been testing with the whole time or have you used other brands? I've used those same test's before and gotten lines similar to yours now in the time limit and it was a FALSE positive. Not that yours definitely is, I just wanted you to know that sometimes they are not that reliable. :(Click to expand...
> 
> No I've used others and bfn, this is a almart comparable to ept, it was at 4 minutes so within time limit. 8 have a different store brand, fro m another store for Sunday. Docs want blood just based on my symptoms and telling them bfn bc too many symptoms not to be they saidClick to expand...

Well, your spotting sounds a lot like an Implantation bleed, so that's definitely a good sign. I just know that one particular test you uploaded is really bad about giving false positive lines in the time limit. If you go to Walmart.com and look them up, read through the reviews. They are all HORRIBLE. I didn't know that when I bought mine. I bought a HUGE lot of them on ebay for a steal, and then later started looking up reviews well after they had arrived, only to find out they were not too great or reliable. I hope for your sake that it is a real positive, and I'm not trying to get you down or be hurtful, so please don't take it that way. Have you tried a FRER? They are super sensitive. I just saw on another thread a lady have a very clear line on one, and her blood beta came back as a level 3!!!! The FRER was picking up a level of 3mIU in her urine! How crazy is that? But, there are a very small percentage of women that will never get a positive pregnancy test when they are pregnant. I can't remember what the reason was behind it, which is a shame bc I've read several articles on it, but something about the hcg they produce or it doesn't ever go to their urine?

Here is a snipet from an article on the subject: Are you on Diuretics?

However, a qualitative pregnancy blood test may provide a negative result even though you are pregnant if you take any diuretics as they can interfere with the test results. The timing of this test is also important, as it will only show a positive after 7 to 10 days after you have become pregnant.

A quantitative pregnancy blood test is also affected by the use of diuretics, but it can fail to detect hCG even when you are pregnant if it is taken too early, or if the hCG levels are too low. Keep in mind that it does take at least 7 days after fertilization for this type of blood test to become positive. Very low hCG levels can be the result of an ectopic pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an abortion.


This is a very interesting read from another forum of ladies that have actually had pregnancies where they either never had hcg in urine or blood, or it didn't show up until well into the pregnancy, or some were only confirmed by an US, and some had no clue and had an xray for something else, only for fetal bones to show up in there belly!!!! How crazy. But this isn't what I was referring to up there, there is actually a few different medical reasons as to why some women won't test + on urine test, and it's only in blood or it's in neither, but still have a perfectly healthy pregnancy. 

https://www.babycenter.com/400_pregnant-but-no-hcg_14233005_547.bc


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.
> 
> Welcome to the group! What a rough time you've had, I hope that things are starting to look up for you guy's :hugs: I do see something in the pic. Are those the test you have been testing with the whole time or have you used other brands? I've used those same test's before and gotten lines similar to yours now in the time limit and it was a FALSE positive. Not that yours definitely is, I just wanted you to know that sometimes they are not that reliable. :(Click to expand...
> 
> No I've used others and bfn, this is a almart comparable to ept, it was at 4 minutes so within time limit. 8 have a different store brand, fro m another store for Sunday. Docs want blood just based on my symptoms and telling them bfn bc too many symptoms not to be they saidClick to expand...
> 
> Well, your spotting sounds a lot like an Implantation bleed, so that's definitely a good sign. I just know that one particular test you uploaded is really bad about giving false positive lines in the time limit. If you go to Walmart.com and look them up, read through the reviews. They are all HORRIBLE. I didn't know that when I bought mine. I bought a HUGE lot of them on ebay for a steal, and then later started looking up reviews well after they had arrived, only to find out they were not too great or reliable. I hope for your sake that it is a real positive, and I'm not trying to get you down or be hurtful, so please don't take it that way. Have you tried a FRER? They are super sensitive. I just saw on another thread a lady have a very clear line on one, and her blood beta came back as a level 3!!!! The FRER was picking up a level of 3mIU in her urine! How crazy is that? But, there are a very small percentage of women that will never get a positive pregnancy test when they are pregnant. I can't remember what the reason was behind it, which is a shame bc I've read several articles on it, but something about the hcg they produce or it doesn't ever go to their urine?
> 
> Here is a snipet from an article on the subject: Are you on Diuretics?
> 
> However, a qualitative pregnancy blood test may provide a negative result even though you are pregnant if you take any diuretics as they can interfere with the test results. The timing of this test is also important, as it will only show a positive after 7 to 10 days after you have become pregnant.
> 
> A quantitative pregnancy blood test is also affected by the use of diuretics, but it can fail to detect hCG even when you are pregnant if it is taken too early, or if the hCG levels are too low. Keep in mind that it does take at least 7 days after fertilization for this type of blood test to become positive. Very low hCG levels can be the result of an ectopic pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an abortion.
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting read from another forum of ladies that have actually had pregnancies where they either never had hcg in urine or blood, or it didn't show up until well into the pregnancy, or some were only confirmed by an US, and some had no clue and had an xray for something else, only for fetal bones to show up in there belly!!!! How crazy. But this isn't what I was referring to up there, there is actually a few different medical reasons as to why some women won't test + on urine test, and it's only in blood or it's in neither, but still have a perfectly healthy pregnancy.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/400_pregnant-but-no-hcg_14233005_547.bcClick to expand...

No not on diuretics, it's okay if it is bfn, just looks like maybe something there was all. Never used frer as they are very costly. I stick to cheap ones. Especially if negative. When pregnant with dd I tried a frer it said negative and I had already had first us. I was a type 1 diabetic so high risk. But thanks for the info. If I was 100% sure I was pregnant and actively trying to be I may concise them. I plan to retest anyways til I get solid line.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, we're ttc #2. It's been 1 year since I've received a kidney and pancreas transplant. I am having blood test done soon bc I have... every... single... pregnancy symptom!! Except a BFP test. Dh thinks todays, taken in late afternoon, may have the start of something. Docs say we need to check blood bc it's more sensitive of a test and if pregnant I have to be removed off one anti rejection med as it causes many issues including maternal and fetal death. And then placed O. A different O e. If not pregnant I will be tapered off med and placed on the othet so that when I do get pregnant all will be safe. I had light spotting when af was due last weekend, but only noticed it on tp and internal check. No panty liner needed. Anyways, hello and I am posting a pic to see what you all think if a line is starting.
> 
> Welcome to the group! What a rough time you've had, I hope that things are starting to look up for you guy's :hugs: I do see something in the pic. Are those the test you have been testing with the whole time or have you used other brands? I've used those same test's before and gotten lines similar to yours now in the time limit and it was a FALSE positive. Not that yours definitely is, I just wanted you to know that sometimes they are not that reliable. :(Click to expand...
> 
> No I've used others and bfn, this is a almart comparable to ept, it was at 4 minutes so within time limit. 8 have a different store brand, fro m another store for Sunday. Docs want blood just based on my symptoms and telling them bfn bc too many symptoms not to be they saidClick to expand...
> 
> Well, your spotting sounds a lot like an Implantation bleed, so that's definitely a good sign. I just know that one particular test you uploaded is really bad about giving false positive lines in the time limit. If you go to Walmart.com and look them up, read through the reviews. They are all HORRIBLE. I didn't know that when I bought mine. I bought a HUGE lot of them on ebay for a steal, and then later started looking up reviews well after they had arrived, only to find out they were not too great or reliable. I hope for your sake that it is a real positive, and I'm not trying to get you down or be hurtful, so please don't take it that way. Have you tried a FRER? They are super sensitive. I just saw on another thread a lady have a very clear line on one, and her blood beta came back as a level 3!!!! The FRER was picking up a level of 3mIU in her urine! How crazy is that? But, there are a very small percentage of women that will never get a positive pregnancy test when they are pregnant. I can't remember what the reason was behind it, which is a shame bc I've read several articles on it, but something about the hcg they produce or it doesn't ever go to their urine?
> 
> Here is a snipet from an article on the subject: Are you on Diuretics?
> 
> However, a qualitative pregnancy blood test may provide a negative result even though you are pregnant if you take any diuretics as they can interfere with the test results. The timing of this test is also important, as it will only show a positive after 7 to 10 days after you have become pregnant.
> 
> A quantitative pregnancy blood test is also affected by the use of diuretics, but it can fail to detect hCG even when you are pregnant if it is taken too early, or if the hCG levels are too low. Keep in mind that it does take at least 7 days after fertilization for this type of blood test to become positive. Very low hCG levels can be the result of an ectopic pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an abortion.
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting read from another forum of ladies that have actually had pregnancies where they either never had hcg in urine or blood, or it didn't show up until well into the pregnancy, or some were only confirmed by an US, and some had no clue and had an xray for something else, only for fetal bones to show up in there belly!!!! How crazy. But this isn't what I was referring to up there, there is actually a few different medical reasons as to why some women won't test + on urine test, and it's only in blood or it's in neither, but still have a perfectly healthy pregnancy.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/400_pregnant-but-no-hcg_14233005_547.bcClick to expand...
> 
> No not on diuretics, it's okay if it is bfn, just looks like maybe something there was all. Never used frer as they are very costly. I stick to cheap ones. Especially if negative. When pregnant with dd I tried a frer it said negative and I had already had first us. I was a type 1 diabetic so high risk. But thanks for the info. If I was 100% sure I was pregnant and actively trying to be I may concise them. I plan to retest anyways til I get solid line.Click to expand...

You probably got a neg on the FRER after you US bc once you reach between 6-8wks pregnant there is something called "the hook effect" where your hcg levels are so high, the test can't pick any of it up, and it will read negative. So, the test was probably functioning fine, you probably just had too much hcg for it to test positive. Sounds ridiculous and crazy I know. BUT the .88cent walmart test's are actually very good tests. They are cheap and are 25miu, the same sensitivity of FRER's and CB's so you will get early results for way cheaper. Just don't look at them after the time limit bc they are very bad for evaps.


----------



## Mom15

Welcome peanut! Fx there is a line in the making. 

Afm, cm is def back to not fertile. I think I O'ed cd 24, but I'm still waiting to see my temp rise. I did order some opk's so now I have to study how to use them right. I might save them for the next cycle as we will be staying with my parents and it seems too complicated to be going to the bathroom all the time to poas when we'll be out and about a lot. I am also staying 10 days longer than hubby and I o as early as I did this time I would o the day after he leaves. And since this was my earliest I ever I could easily o a few days after he leaves. So I might safe the opk's for when we are back and get really serious about ttc. I just realized because we didn't try this cycle, I don't want the tww to go by fast as I know it will end in AF and the last one was not fun. Then again I am very curious to see (tmi) what it looks like as both the Mayan massage and the vaginal steams are supposed to be cleansing and help remove old blood. I'll report if anyone is interested.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Welcome peanut! Fx there is a line in the making.
> 
> Afm, cm is def back to not fertile. I think I O'ed cd 24, but I'm still waiting to see my temp rise. I did order some opk's so now I have to study how to use them right. I might save them for the next cycle as we will be staying with my parents and it seems too complicated to be going to the bathroom all the time to poas when we'll be out and about a lot. I am also staying 10 days longer than hubby and I o as early as I did this time I would o the day after he leaves. And since this was my earliest I ever I could easily o a few days after he leaves. So I might safe the opk's for when we are back and get really serious about ttc. I just realized because we didn't try this cycle, I don't want the tww to go by fast as I know it will end in AF and the last one was not fun. Then again I am very curious to see (tmi) what it looks like as both the Mayan massage and the vaginal steams are supposed to be cleansing and help remove old blood. I'll report if anyone is interested.

Interested! ***But are they safe to do if you are in you TWW and might be pregnant?*** Also, you should go ahead and get all the BDing in you can while you away, as you are most fertile in the day's leading up to your O, not the day you actually O. You are actually more likely to get pregnant from sex had the day before you O then sex on the same day. And as soon as you start seeing fertile CM, that is your body telling you you are fertile and receptive to receiving seed to fertilize an egg, which can be up to 5 (some studies say 7 but that's rare) days before you O. Sex during those days are more likely to result in pregnancy. The little swimmers make their long arduous journey all the way to the tubes were they take a little napsy poo/ hibernate until they "smell" the egg making it's way down the tube and then they use a sense kind of like smell to locate it and penetrate the egg. Remember, sperm don't have eyes :rofl: But if you think you will O right after he leaves, I would have sex everyday up until then. That would cover your bases thoroughly and probably actually result in a BFP!!!! As far as the OPK's go, get wondfo's the blue and white ones that actually say WONDFO on the package, they are the best for OPK's and if you have any ?'s I'm your girl ;) You can usually find a better deal on wondfo opks on eBay too, instead of paying amazon's prices.


----------



## Mom15

Amber - definitely have to be careful with those things while ttc. Absolutely NO steam after bd and O if you are trying. The massage is safe after 20 weeks of pregnancy. I have to read up on during tww, but I'm pretty sure you are not supposed to do it. Later more....DS is melting down


----------



## Mom15

So on the opk's I got some other brand, not the cheapest, but I know they are not wondfo's. Thanks for the eBay tip. 

FINALLY got my temp spike. So I'm pretty sure CD 24 was o day. Any thoughts on the chance that I did conceive? I want to do another steam right before Af for it's cleansing effect. I feel like the chance is sooo small. There was no fertile mucus and it's 5 days out from o. Of course I have this suspicious dip on cd 22, but so many signs happened on CD 24.


----------



## second.time

Hey -- I'm a wreck today. Strong pinching pains on 8 DPO and then mild ones on 9 DPO. Woke up today, 10 DPO, to find some light brown spotting, which went to reddish. The actual discharge was pale brown. The rest of it is just a tinge on the toilet paper, not full discharge. And I saw a big temp drop from yesterday.

This is driving me crazy. I know I ovulated on CD 12, so if I'm getting my period today, that puts me at a 9-day luteal phase. I do have shorter and irregular cycles, but I always figured it was because I ovulated earlier. Last cycle, I had a 25-day period with ovulation around day 12, so a 13-day luteal phase. Have you ever heard of luteal phases varying in length? I'm so discouraged and sad this morning.


----------



## AnneBurg

I've had an LP varying from I think 10-12 days in the past 6 months, at least judging by cm/ovulation cramps, not opk's or temps. So not very precise but I attribute this to my son nursing a bit less over time in the past 6 months.
Mom15- yay for knowing you O'd! Now on to crazy symptom spotting... If you're like me ;)
Hanging out here at cd4 so nothing happening on my end. Expect to O around cd16-18 so still lots of waiting for me...


----------



## Mom15

Anne - I shouldn't have any symptoms as we skipped trying this cycle. We bd'd 5 days before o, but I had no fertile cm and went to the bathroom right after. So I can't imagine that got me pregnant. 
I hope the next two weeks fly by for you :)

Second - just like Anne said my Lp has varied due to nursing. Even before DS I think it sometimes varied by a day, but was mostly 11 days long.


----------



## second.time

Thanks, AnneBurg! I weaned my son in 2014, so I shouldn't really be having any lingering effects from BFing. I'm sure in your case it is due to that!

Still spotting a little throughout the day, very light. Not enough to get on a pad. Kind of figuring that AF will start either tomorrow or a few days from now.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - definitely have to be careful with those things while ttc. Absolutely NO steam after bd and O if you are trying. The massage is safe after 20 weeks of pregnancy. I have to read up on during tww, but I'm pretty sure you are not supposed to do it. Later more....DS is melting down

Gotta love the melt downs ;)


----------



## Mom15

Yep, the worst are that come with throwing himself down on the floor. They are pretty short so far at 16 mo. I'm sure that'll change.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Yep, the worst are that come with throwing himself down on the floor. They are pretty short so far at 16 mo. I'm sure that'll change.

Yeah, mine's 17months, and is doing about the same thing. I really love when she turns into a "human noodle" :rofl: I'm waiting on the day that she starts holding her breath until she passes out when she doesn't get her way. She just seems like she has that extreme of a personality :rofl: Oh, the woo's of parenting :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

6dpo...this is going so slowly &#128164;


----------



## peanutmomma

Anyone ever use this
 



Attached Files:







20160911_171401.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> 6dpo...this is going so slowly &#128164;

Yeah, I'm 5dpo.......:coffee:


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> Anyone ever use this

I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...

YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...

Misread, I just bought this conceive one an hour before posting gthe pic. Added it to my gatoraid. It was very reasonable priced. I bought at walgreens for $15 for a 1 month supply. Hope it helps and in a few weeks bfp again.


----------



## Mom15

I'm right behind you guys at 4 dpo ..... Actually not going too slow as I don't expect to be pregnant. So it doesn't make me anxious to find out. Just hoping for longer than 8 day LP. 

Peanut - can't help with this as I have not tried it. I'm interested, if it is not herbal, what are the ingredients?


----------



## Kern

In my fertile window but no bd yet :( hubby is being difficult about it. He's stressed out soooooo that's putting me here in a twiddling fingers mode haha. Should o tues or we'd so need to get on the ball! I'd be happy if we could bd at least twice. Ugh. Who knows.


----------



## peanutmomma

Mom15 said:


> I'm right behind you guys at 4 dpo ..... Actually not going too slow as I don't expect to be pregnant. So it doesn't make me anxious to find out. Just hoping for longer than 8 day LP. 5
> 
> Peanut - can't help with this as I have not tried it. I'm interested, if it is not herbal, what are the ingredients?

I will look at them in a bit, I mean it is not herbal suppliments like promising to up your immune system and the like. I can't up my immune system because it will fight my organs,


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...

Why would you return the remainder of them? Are they expensive?


----------



## ambertwogood

Kern said:


> In my fertile window but no bd yet :( hubby is being difficult about it. He's stressed out soooooo that's putting me here in a twiddling fingers mode haha. Should o tues or we'd so need to get on the ball! I'd be happy if we could bd at least twice. Ugh. Who knows.

OMG- I would literally want to kill my SO if he was doing this to me. I mean COME ON! (literally, well not so much "on" but "in" :rofl: :haha: )AFTER all the freaking work we do to make sure that each cycle is timed right, OUR part of TTCing is a none stop job. The whole month we are doing something related to TTCing. All I ask is that the ONE 5 day window we have each month to have a shot at conceiving that you consent to sex, and you can't do that? My SO has done this to me and it has stressed me out to no end and made me want to blow steam out of my ears. It doesn't even have to be good sex, I literally just need you to make a deposit, if you hurry up it could take less then 3 minutes, and you can't do that? REALLY!!! Some times I think they really don't understand what all we go through when we are ttcing, bc if they did they would be more then obliged to make there ONE contribution to the project....lol


----------



## Believer43

Hi everyone, I know this post was started 3months ago but I am just seeing it. Also trying to conceive number 2.... 36 soon and my oh my it's the 5th cycle... No problems the first time but I was 23 and not trying so I'm starting to feel anxious. Tried Geritol tonic and pills, pre seed , and astroglide ttc. Very optimistic but impatient as my clock is ticking... Any suggestions in addition to my prayers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> So on the opk's I got some other brand, not the cheapest, but I know they are not wondfo's. Thanks for the eBay tip.
> 
> FINALLY got my temp spike. So I'm pretty sure CD 24 was o day. Any thoughts on the chance that I did conceive? I want to do another steam right before Af for it's cleansing effect. I feel like the chance is sooo small. There was no fertile mucus and it's 5 days out from o. Of course I have this suspicious dip on cd 22, but so many signs happened on CD 24.

Just curious what brand you ended up going with, bc I've tried just about all of them and the wondfo's were the only one's that consistently caught my surge and were easy to read. Numerous brands would be negative when my wondfo's were blazing positive's and I know they were right bc I track BBT and use two CBFM's and all lined up correctly with the wondfo's. The Onesteps, One+Steps, NewBaby, Babi, Clinical Guard, OvulationLHStrip, and miloo all missed my surges (I did testing for two months where when I tested, I would use each brand on the same urine sample to see if the results were the same, they were not) I also had issue's with the first response ovulation sticks. CB makes really great OPKs and after all the other "IC's" I've used, wondfo's are the only one's I trust to be consistent and reliable. I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...

What kind of pills were you referring to in this post?


----------



## ambertwogood

***IMPORTANT**** I know that not all of you know the women in the link that I am about to provide, but I am really trying to make this happen for her. She if you could please visit the link, read her story, and hopefully feel moved enough to help us out, that would be wonderful. She does NOT know that we have done this and we would like to keep it that way so that when it does happen, as I know that God wants this for her, or He would not of prompted me to write the campaign, it is a complete surprise to her and that much more special. 

https://www.gofundme.com/LOVEHEALSALLPAIN

I am only going to keep this post up for the next 2 days, after that I will have to delete it, as I don't want to risk it being discovered by her, so please when you go to link remember to click "Follow Campaign" so you can keep up with what is going on and the updates that I will be posting a few times weekly. Thank you for your help and wishing you many blessings :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Believer43 said:


> Hi everyone, I know this post was started 3months ago but I am just seeing it. Also trying to conceive number 2.... 36 soon and my oh my it's the 5th cycle... No problems the first time but I was 23 and not trying so I'm starting to feel anxious. Tried Geritol tonic and pills, pre seed , and astroglide ttc. Very optimistic but impatient as my clock is ticking... Any suggestions in addition to my prayers? Thanks in advance!

Hi believer, welcome to the thread!

Same as you, caught first cycle with ds and I was 27, I'm 32 now and onto second cycle properly ttc but 4th cycle ntnp where I know we timed things badly.

This month I took evening primrose oil 3 times a day until O (which was brought forward 5 days, yay) and L Arginine 3 times a day too. This alongside a seven seas trying for baby supplement. Hoping it's worked this month, very impatient now.

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## OilyMamma

ambertwogood said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> In my fertile window but no bd yet :( hubby is being difficult about it. He's stressed out soooooo that's putting me here in a twiddling fingers mode haha. Should o tues or we'd so need to get on the ball! I'd be happy if we could bd at least twice. Ugh. Who knows.
> 
> OMG- I would literally want to kill my SO if he was doing this to me. I mean COME ON! (literally, well not so much "on" but "in" :rofl: :haha: )AFTER all the freaking work we do to make sure that each cycle is timed right, OUR part of TTCing is a none stop job. The whole month we are doing something related to TTCing. All I ask is that the ONE 5 day window we have each month to have a shot at conceiving that you consent to sex, and you can't do that? My SO has done this to me and it has stressed me out to no end and made me want to blow steam out of my ears. It doesn't even have to be good sex, I literally just need you to make a deposit, if you hurry up it could take less then 3 minutes, and you can't do that? REALLY!!! Some times I think they really don't understand what all we go through when we are ttcing, bc if they did they would be more then obliged to make there ONE contribution to the project....lolClick to expand...

This post made me laugh so hard! Thank you &#128514;
They totally dont get it do they. My DH did this to me this month
Left the house completely for the whole week lol. But the day he came back i had super stretchy ewcm soo heres hoping that we caught it at what i calculate as 1dpo &#128547;


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you return the remainder of them? Are they expensive?Click to expand...

Conceiveeasy.com is $39.95 per month. And I had returned the remainder bc at that itime I became pregnant. So, I didn't have a use for them and didn't want to pay the $39.95 for the next month when I no longer needed them


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of pills were you referring to in this post?Click to expand...

Conceive easy.com look it up. Great stuff


----------



## peanutmomma

Mom15 said:


> I'm right behind you guys at 4 dpo ..... Actually not going too slow as I don't expect to be pregnant. So it doesn't make me anxious to find out. Just hoping for longer than 8 day LP.
> 
> Peanut - can't help with this as I have not tried it. I'm interested, if it is not herbal, what are the ingredients?

These powder packs are folic acid, and myo-inositol, myo-inositol is a nutural occurring B vitamin in the body. So, instead of taking a b suppliments it is just this one. People with PCOS are being prescribed this or metformin. I do not have PCOS. But, since I can't take full vitamins I suppose docs feel I can take this


----------



## Kern

ambertwogood said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> In my fertile window but no bd yet :( hubby is being difficult about it. He's stressed out soooooo that's putting me here in a twiddling fingers mode haha. Should o tues or we'd so need to get on the ball! I'd be happy if we could bd at least twice. Ugh. Who knows.
> 
> OMG- I would literally want to kill my SO if he was doing this to me. I mean COME ON! (literally, well not so much "on" but "in" :rofl: :haha: )AFTER all the freaking work we do to make sure that each cycle is timed right, OUR part of TTCing is a none stop job. The whole month we are doing something related to TTCing. All I ask is that the ONE 5 day window we have each month to have a shot at conceiving that you consent to sex, and you can't do that? My SO has done this to me and it has stressed me out to no end and made me want to blow steam out of my ears. It doesn't even have to be good sex, I literally just need you to make a deposit, if you hurry up it could take less then 3 minutes, and you can't do that? REALLY!!! Some times I think they really don't understand what all we go through when we are ttcing, bc if they did they would be more then obliged to make there ONE contribution to the project....lolClick to expand...


Hahahaha so true! And when baby fever is hot it just hurts to know you miss all those days! Ugh! So I sort of exploded on him, we cooled off and he cuddled up last night and we got to bd, THANK GOD. He's such a goober. Now if I could get one more time, hopefully tomorrow. :haha::thumbup: so stressful!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Does anyone know anything about the second surge of lh you get before af?


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - I don't know about the second surge, although I have heard about it. 

Amber - I got the clinical guard ones. I guess I can practice with those and who knows maybe they work for me. I'm staying 10 days longer in Germany than Dh and that might screw things up for the next cycle anyway. 

Peanut - I might have to try that supplement.


----------



## Kern

Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:

Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup: 

How is everyone today?


----------



## peanutmomma

Kern, we want to do a Christmas reveal too if we find we are pregnant soon


----------



## fxmummyduck

Kern said:


> Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?

Well I'm wondering does a second lh surge mean that af is on the way? Yesterday I had absolutely no hint of a line on an opk and today it was quite strong. Now I've convinced myself I'm out and af is going to show up. I'm 8dpo today so don't know why I'd have that much lh in my system. 

Thanks for asking!

Yay for you Oing!! Good luck!!


----------



## Kern

fxmummyduck said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm wondering does a second lh surge mean that af is on the way? Yesterday I had absolutely no hint of a line on an opk and today it was quite strong. Now I've convinced myself I'm out and af is going to show up. I'm 8dpo today so don't know why I'd have that much lh in my system.
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Yay for you Oing!! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Wellllllll that might actually be a really good thing! Did you get a positive opk 8 days ago? If so, I've read that a positive opk after you o could actually be an early positive pregnancy indicator! Not to give false hope but I've read that opks can pick up htc and show a positive. Have you tested with a pregnancy test yet? You may have to wait a few days to get it to pick up on one but this could be the start of something?? :shrug:


----------



## peanutmomma

fxmummyduck said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm wondering does a second lh surge mean that af is on the way? Yesterday I had absolutely no hint of a line on an opk and today it was quite strong. Now I've convinced myself I'm out and af is going to show up. I'm 8dpo today so don't know why I'd have that much lh in my system.
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> Yay for you Oing!! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Just read that a second positive OPK after you know you O is a sign that both hormones are presented. Maybe af won't come for you


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for your replies kern and peanut!!! Really don't want to get my hopes up. My last pregnancy I was still testing bfn at 10dpo so I'm not testing early this time around....she says lol after just poas opk test!!!

I got a positive opk 9 days ago, but all the signs pointed to Oing the day after so that's when I'm counting from.


----------



## AnneBurg

Yes I've read countless posts of women who get a second pos opk right before bfp! Fingers crossed for you mummyduck!
Cd 7 here... Waaaaaaiiiiiting.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm wondering does a second lh surge mean that af is on the way? Yesterday I had absolutely no hint of a line on an opk and today it was quite strong. Now I've convinced myself I'm out and af is going to show up. I'm 8dpo today so don't know why I'd have that much lh in my system.
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Yay for you Oing!! Good luck!!Click to expand...

You don't know what your dpo is do you? BC a second surge could mean one of two things usually. Either AF will be here in a day or two, or your pregnant. Actually, three things. Do you BBT? BC a second surge, depending on where you are in your cycle and when your first one was as well your secondary fertility signs with the first surge, as well as now, could also mean that you only geared up to O the first surge, but for some reason did not actually O, and now your body is trying to ovulate again.

Will you check your cervix and CM?

When I do have a LH surge before AF it normally happens the day previous to AF or the day of.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you return the remainder of them? Are they expensive?Click to expand...
> 
> Conceiveeasy.com is $39.95 per month. And I had returned the remainder bc at that itime I became pregnant. So, I didn't have a use for them and didn't want to pay the $39.95 for the next month when I no longer needed themClick to expand...


I ordered the "free kit' and was highly disappointed in it. The BBT thermometer didn't read 2 points past the decimal, the opks in it were the worst opks I've ever used, and had I been relying on them would of totally missed my surge. I had three other brands that were blazing positives and you could barely see a line on theirs. don't know about the PT's bc I didn't get pregnant. I never took the supplements and still have them, in a drawer. I was scared to take them after seeing the quality of the other things in the starter kit, and the label didn't have a comprehensive ingredient list, so I had no clue what was actually in them..... I really wondered if they were just sugar pill/placebo's. When I called their customer service they were hands down the worst company I have EVER dealt with my entire life. The "manager" actually called me a cheapskate, looking for a handout, and several other things that I won't put on here. She was incredibly unprofessional and rude to say the VERY least. I was not impressed at all.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, what questions do you have about it? I've heard of it and how it can trick you into thinking you're getting pregnant because of the cm change, but that's about it. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, ewcm is hereeeeeeee!!!!:happydance: will probably o in the next day or so. Gonna try to bd at least one more time but I know I am officially in the game! If we get pregnant this cycle we could do a Christmas reveal! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm wondering does a second lh surge mean that af is on the way? Yesterday I had absolutely no hint of a line on an opk and today it was quite strong. Now I've convinced myself I'm out and af is going to show up. I'm 8dpo today so don't know why I'd have that much lh in my system.
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Yay for you Oing!! Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what your dpo is do you? BC a second surge could mean one of two things usually. Either AF will be here in a day or two, or your pregnant. Actually, three things. Do you BBT? BC a second surge, depending on where you are in your cycle and when your first one was as well your secondary fertility signs with the first surge, as well as now, could also mean that you only geared up to O the first surge, but for some reason did not actually O, and now your body is trying to ovulate again.
> 
> Will you check your cervix and CM?
> 
> When I do have a LH surge before AF it normally happens the day previous to AF or the day of.Click to expand...

I'm cd25, 9 or possibly 10dpo. My cm has been lotiony after a couple of dry days initially straight after O. Cervix is high and medium to firm. I'm not expecting af for another 5 days. 

Hmmm strange. But the lines are back to barely there now anyway. Need to stop poas!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use this
> 
> I JUST literally ordered a sample of the conceive one yesterday!!!! lol Do you like it?Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! I was a type 1 diabetic for over 21 years, had issues with fertility. I took the pulls for 2 weeks and used preseed. We bd only 3 times and 1 day late for af, very obvious bfp!! I returned the remainder. Wish I would have kept the remainder though. As I have had friends ask about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you return the remainder of them? Are they expensive?Click to expand...
> 
> Conceiveeasy.com is $39.95 per month. And I had returned the remainder bc at that itime I became pregnant. So, I didn't have a use for them and didn't want to pay the $39.95 for the next month when I no longer needed themClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I ordered the "free kit' and was highly disappointed in it. The BBT thermometer didn't read 2 points past the decimal, the opks in it were the worst opks I've ever used, and had I been relying on them would of totally missed my surge. I had three other brands that were blazing positives and you could barely see a line on theirs. don't know about the PT's bc I didn't get pregnant. I never took the supplements and still have them, in a drawer. I was scared to take them after seeing the quality of the other things in the starter kit, and the label didn't have a comprehensive ingredient list, so I had no clue what was actually in them..... I really wondered if they were just sugar pill/placebo's. When I called their customer service they were hands down the worst company I have EVER dealt with my entire life. The "manager" actually called me a cheapskate, looking for a handout, and several other things that I won't put on here. She was incredibly unprofessional and rude to say the VERY least. I was not impressed at all.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear, I never used any opks just 20 early pregnancy texts and suppliments. Took pills a couple weeks bd every 3 days and bfp 1 day late on af


----------



## second.time

Well, I went to see my GP today after my CP/short cycle. She said all my hormones and my ultrasound from January looked perfect, but agreed that I had too short a cycle. So she prescribed me some low-dose progesterone pills to take during my TWW, after I've identified ovulation. I'm hoping this helps out! I'm also taking B6 (which my GP said was fine), which could also help.

Really I'm just trying to stay relaxed and happy. I've actually been in a good mood these past few days and now I'm feeling optimistic. I ordered some Preseed too, so we'll see how this third cycle goes.


----------



## Mom15

Second - I hope the progesterone helps!!

Afm, 7 dpo today and have some spotting apon checking. Just hoping to at least match my 8 day Lp from my previous cycle. I used to always spot starting as early as 5 dpo pre DS and lp was 11 days. Since DS it seems like I would go from spotting to Af in a day. I'll update when she shows.


----------



## Kern

Ahhhhh lots of activity going on in here! We are all in different spots of our cycle! Crazy to hear about the supplement issue. :wacko:

Can't wait to see some bfps soon! I either o yesterday or am today. I'm going to try so hard not to symptom spot! LOL. I'll be busy babysitting next week and then doing a day trip with my BFF the week after so I'm hoping that will keep me busy enough! So excited that this might be it! :cloud9:

How is everyone?


----------



## Mom15

Hey Kern, hope this is your lucky cycle and have fun on your trip!


----------



## second.time

Mom15 said:


> Second - I hope the progesterone helps!!
> 
> Afm, 7 dpo today and have some spotting apon checking. Just hoping to at least match my 8 day Lp from my previous cycle. I used to always spot starting as early as 5 dpo pre DS and lp was 11 days. Since DS it seems like I would go from spotting to Af in a day. I'll update when she shows.

Thank you! Of course now I'm worried (I know, that was short-lived peace of mind) because she prescribed me Provera, and everything I've read suggests that it's not great if you're TTC and is mostly used to regulate periods in women who aren't TTC (because of risk of birth defects, etc.). I'm going to call and see if she'll switch to Prometrium, but if not, then I'll probably do a few more natural cycles without supplements and see if B6 helps. Since we've only been trying for a month and a half now, I feel OK waiting a little bit to pursue other treatments.


----------



## second.time

Also, Mom15, I meant to say: I hope AF holds off for you! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kern

Ummmmm can anyone help? I am on cd14, had what I felt is a normal period. I just went to the bathroom and there was blood on my toilet paper, enough to make it pink??? Like light blood but more than just a tiny spot. I've never had this happen before, any ideas? 

Last month we bd only. On cd7 and it says I ovulated cd14 so I don't think I'm pregnant. But I'm a little, ok A LOT worried about blood mid cycle, what gives?? :cry:


----------



## second.time

Kern said:


> Ummmmm can anyone help? I am on cd14, had what I felt is a normal period. I just went to the bathroom and there was blood on my toilet paper, enough to make it pink??? Like light blood but more than just a tiny spot. I've never had this happen before, any ideas?
> 
> Last month we bd only. On cd7 and it says I ovulated cd14 so I don't think I'm pregnant. But I'm a little, ok A LOT worried about blood mid cycle, what gives?? :cry:

Ovulation bleeding is pretty common and isn't generally a sign of anything wrong. In fact it can be a good sign that ovulation occurred. If you're on CD14 today, maybe it's ovulation bleeding? I had it the cycle before I started TTC officially and it ended up being just fine. I know it's worrying to see unfamiliar spotting though. :hugs: Can you take a test to ease your mind?


----------



## Kern

second.time said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Ummmmm can anyone help? I am on cd14, had what I felt is a normal period. I just went to the bathroom and there was blood on my toilet paper, enough to make it pink??? Like light blood but more than just a tiny spot. I've never had this happen before, any ideas?
> 
> Last month we bd only. On cd7 and it says I ovulated cd14 so I don't think I'm pregnant. But I'm a little, ok A LOT worried about blood mid cycle, what gives?? :cry:
> 
> Ovulation bleeding is pretty common and isn't generally a sign of anything wrong. In fact it can be a good sign that ovulation occurred. If you're on CD14 today, maybe it's ovulation bleeding? I had it the cycle before I started TTC officially and it ended up being just fine. I know it's worrying to see unfamiliar spotting though. :hugs: Can you take a test to ease your mind?Click to expand...

Thanks second, I feel a little better now. I'm feeling some af cramps? But super light and pain in my ovary left side so that's probably it. Plus it was very very light when I just checked so I'm hoping that's the end of it. We did bd last night but I don't think it was particularly rough, enough to cause bleeding, plus if it did I'm sure I would have seen it before now? So maybe I'll just take this as a sign that I'm actually ovulating and try to sneak in a bd sesh today too! !?? Why are our bodies so crazy? :dohh:


----------



## AnneBurg

Kern, The ovulation cramping is a good sign, I wouldn't worry too much about a very small but of pink bleeding; it certainly has happened to me after sex a couple of times before.
Second, I have heard that the intravaginal forms of progesterone are the best for maintaining the endometrial lining in the luteal phase- maybe you can ask your GP about it?
Afm, cd 8... Still waiting...


----------



## Kern

Yeah, that's interesting! I had to take progesterone with my son in the first semester sooo definitely a good thought process.


----------



## fxmummyduck

This wait is literally driving me crazy! Had the tiniest amount of spotting and have convinced myself I'm out, which is crazy as I had loads of spotting with my ds. My boobs are really hurting, can't walk downstairs without holding onto them! But still just feel out right now &#9785;&#65039;
Edit: Omg just been to the bathroom and that spotting has turned really bright pink, so weird for me. Af starts brown and then bright red. Only cd25 of 30 anyway. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591; please please please let this be implantation.


----------



## fxmummyduck

There is a thread on tww help ***tmi pic**is this implantation

Or something like that if you want to look.


----------



## second.time

AnneBurg said:


> Kern, The ovulation cramping is a good sign, I wouldn't worry too much about a very small but of pink bleeding; it certainly has happened to me after sex a couple of times before.
> Second, I have heard that the intravaginal forms of progesterone are the best for maintaining the endometrial lining in the luteal phase- maybe you can ask your GP about it?
> Afm, cd 8... Still waiting...

I've heard that too ... I'll be sure to ask! Sounds like it could be helpful. I just called the nurse and she said she'd make a note to ask my GP. I'm a little worried they'll brush me off, but I feel anxious taking Provera. If they don't switch to something like prometrium, I'll just try a few more cycles and then talk to my OB office instead.


----------



## second.time

Update: she prescribed me prometrium! Sounds like it will be taken orally, but I'll give it a shot and then maybe ask for suppositories if it hasn't worked in a few more months. If my GP isn't sick of me by then.


----------



## Mom15

Well, Af showed up this morning which means I only made it to 7dpo :( Not too surprising as we've had a ton of night nursing lately. Now I have to O cd 26 the latest so we have a chance this cycle as Dh and I won't be in the same place for 10 days starting cd 25. I wish my Lp hadn't taken a step back. I might be one of those who nursing affects too much to conceive.


----------



## Kern

I'm sorry mom, :( :hugs: is it typical for you to have short luteal phases? So your af started on 7dpo? Is it full blown af? Maybe implantation? :shrug: 


Afm, my bleeding stop just as quick as it came. So weird, have never had that before, was pretty cramps for the rest of the evening hut I'm fine today. I feel like I probably ovulated yesterday, no bd last night but did the night before and two days before that. Got two chances in so now it's a waiting game! I guess I will count today as 1dpo! :happydance:


----------



## Mom15

Kern - thank you. DS is almost 17mo and nurses for nap, night night and anytime he needs during the night. He starts in his crib but when he wakes up we co sleep the rest of the night. We have everything from sleeping through to nursing 5/6 times on a bad night. And that's just a guess cause I'm only have awake. Since his birth my longest LP has been 8 days (last cycle). This one was back to 7, Af today on 8 dpo. So I don't know, all I know is come December I am goin to be really anxious and will have a hard time not being disappointed if a potential fertilized egg doesn't even get the chance to implant.


----------



## peanutmomma

We are bding every 2 to 3 days til af comes. Hoping it works along with my powder fertility packets. Had ewcm a few days ago, then watery cm, then back to ewcm today. If the light weird spotting was the lightest af in my 21 years of them, then CD13, if it doesn't count then CD46. Bloods will happen when I do. Y monthly labs for my transplant on. The 27th of September. So, I am curious if we conceive this month if the test will still show negative before af would be due


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Well, Af showed up this morning which means I only made it to 7dpo :( Not too surprising as we've had a ton of night nursing lately. Now I have to O cd 26 the latest so we have a chance this cycle as Dh and I won't be in the same place for 10 days starting cd 25. I wish my Lp hadn't taken a step back. I might be one of those who nursing affects too much to conceive.

Sorry mom15, I'm afraid I don't know much about nursing and its affect on your cycles xxx


----------



## AnneBurg

Mom15 my son nurses just as much (or even MORE) at night than yours does but I think my LP has slowly increased to about 11 days over the past 6 months (he's 2 now). So hopefully there's hope. I did find that taking vit b6 made a difference too. On any case I know that it's highly variable and some women have their cycles more affected by nursing than others.
Fxmummyduck things are sounding optimistic! When are you going to test??


----------



## peanutmomma

Omg! So nauseated, not cool at all. Probably nothing related to bd 2 days ago when I may have O. But, holy grossness


----------



## MrsHudson

I agree with Anne, mom15. B6 can help lengthen your lp. My son nurses like crazy but somehow I manage a 17 day lp and I still don't have anything exciting happening. Confirmed I am O and nothing. DH and I decided if he gets to be 2 and im still not pregnant I'll wean him. I just struggled so hard to bf it's hard to wean and he needs it so much at night.


----------



## peanutmomma

I am jealous of you ladies who were and are capable of bf. We tried and dd couldn't latch, and my kidneys failed, and high bp. So I wasn't allowed to bf


----------



## MrsHudson

peanutmomma said:


> I am jealous of you ladies who were and are capable of bf. We tried and dd couldn't latch, and my kidneys failed, and high bp. So I wasn't allowed to bf

It was quite literally the hardest thing I've ever done. I can easily understand why it doesn't work for some. Ds wasn't transferring my milk properly and my supply tanked. I supplemented him until I got help. Chiropractic care helped him transfer my milk and in the mean time I had to triple feed (nurse, pump, supplement) for two months. I couldn't leave my house. I was robbed of spending that one on one with him. But it meant a lot to me and I did it. There's no way he would wean right now. 

I'm a doula and I take great pleasure in helping women bf. You really need a great support team around you to be successful. Some don't struggle but I've only met a handful of those women. Lucky ladies.


----------



## fxmummyduck

AnneBurg said:


> Mom15 my son nurses just as much (or even MORE) at night than yours does but I think my LP has slowly increased to about 11 days over the past 6 months (he's 2 now). So hopefully there's hope. I did find that taking vit b6 made a difference too. On any case I know that it's highly variable and some women have their cycles more affected by nursing than others.
> Fxmummyduck things are sounding optimistic! When are you going to test??

Thanks anneburg, testing Monday. Trying not to get my hopes up but I think I already have.


----------



## fxmummyduck

MrsHudson said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I am jealous of you ladies who were and are capable of bf. We tried and dd couldn't latch, and my kidneys failed, and high bp. So I wasn't allowed to bf
> 
> It was quite literally the hardest thing I've ever done. I can easily understand why it doesn't work for some. Ds wasn't transferring my milk properly and my supply tanked. I supplemented him until I got help. Chiropractic care helped him transfer my milk and in the mean time I had to triple feed (nurse, pump, supplement) for two months. I couldn't leave my house. I was robbed of spending that one on one with him. But it meant a lot to me and I did it. There's no way he would wean right now.
> 
> I'm a doula and I take great pleasure in helping women bf. You really need a great support team around you to be successful. Some don't struggle but I've only met a handful of those women. Lucky ladies.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, my hat goes off to anyone who manages to bf! I found it terrible, only managed 3 months combi feeding and never without a nipple shield. It was SO painful I'd have rather been in labour again. Ds was tongue tied, poor latch, flat, cracked bleeding nipples, poor supply...I am getting anxious just thinking about bfing another baby!


----------



## MrsHudson

fxmummyduck said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> I am jealous of you ladies who were and are capable of bf. We tried and dd couldn't latch, and my kidneys failed, and high bp. So I wasn't allowed to bf
> 
> It was quite literally the hardest thing I've ever done. I can easily understand why it doesn't work for some. Ds wasn't transferring my milk properly and my supply tanked. I supplemented him until I got help. Chiropractic care helped him transfer my milk and in the mean time I had to triple feed (nurse, pump, supplement) for two months. I couldn't leave my house. I was robbed of spending that one on one with him. But it meant a lot to me and I did it. There's no way he would wean right now.
> 
> I'm a doula and I take great pleasure in helping women bf. You really need a great support team around you to be successful. Some don't struggle but I've only met a handful of those women. Lucky ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, my hat goes off to anyone who manages to bf! I found it terrible, only managed 3 months combi feeding and never without a nipple shield. It was SO painful I'd have rather been in labour again. Ds was tongue tied, poor latch, flat, cracked bleeding nipples, poor supply...I am getting anxious just thinking about bfing another baby!Click to expand...

If you want to try next time around I highly suggest finding a support group while you're pregnant and you can tackle some of those issues before baby comes. La Leche league has amazing women. My ds had a very slight ULT and now that his teeth have come in he has quite the cute little gap.


----------



## Kern

Ahhhh you guys! I had a terrible time bfing. It didn't help I had three different nurses telling me their way was best, I cried for weeks, my son cried for weeks, he was so hungry! We quit and it still bothers me! Glad I'm not alone on the difficulty thing, I so admire those who can do it! I have a friend who bf like a champ and I'm always impressed. Yikes!

:hugs: to yall


----------



## Mom15

I have read about B6. What dosage do you recommend? I've also read to take it in a vit b complex. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## AnneBurg

Mom15 the dosages I found online that were recommended for TTC were 50-100mg of b6 in complex with vitamin b12.
It does lower prolactin though so it might lower your milk supply (this was not a bad thing for me!)


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Anne! I will get some and give it a try. Vitex can also have that affect, although I have not noticed a difference. I too do not have a supply issue. I'm pretty sure if anything I used to over produce. I nursed on demand for a long time which meant all the time. Maybe that's why. And if my supply drops maybe it even helps with slowly weaning. I am not anxious to wean, just enough I guess to get pregnant. 95% of the time I love nursing, just those times when he just won't fall asleep and doesn't want to unlatch. For nap today he switched boobies 6 times. It was getting uncomfortable. I am thankful though that I has a pretty easy time although not pain free. I think it was around 3-4 month when I first remember hey it doesn't hurt anymore. I am sorry for all of you who have struggled with it, so I am very appreciative that it worked for us.


----------



## fxmummyduck

So af showed for me &#128546; Feeling very down about it today. It looks like my luteal length is only 9 days this month. No idea what's happened it's usually been 12,13 or 14 days. Gutted.


----------



## peanutmomma

fxmummyduck said:


> So af showed for me &#128546; Feeling very down about it today. It looks like my luteal length is only 9 days this month. No idea what's happened it's usually been 12,13 or 14 days. Gutted.

Sorry


----------



## second.time

fxmummyduck said:


> So af showed for me &#128546; Feeling very down about it today. It looks like my luteal length is only 9 days this month. No idea what's happened it's usually been 12,13 or 14 days. Gutted.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I know how devastating the disappointment can be.

As for LP, I've been reading a lot about them lately and it seems like it's quite a common issue. If you're usually 12-14 days, there's no reason to think that you won't go back to normal next month. And if it does continue, LP seems like a fairly easy issue to address, as issues go. Plus you can find a LOT of stories of women conceiving naturally with short LPs. I hope all that gives you some peace of mind, but I know it's still hard.


----------



## fxmummyduck

second.time said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> So af showed for me &#128546; Feeling very down about it today. It looks like my luteal length is only 9 days this month. No idea what's happened it's usually been 12,13 or 14 days. Gutted.
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry. I know how devastating the disappointment can be.
> 
> As for LP, I've been reading a lot about them lately and it seems like it's quite a common issue. If you're usually 12-14 days, there's no reason to think that you won't go back to normal next month. And if it does continue, LP seems like a fairly easy issue to address, as issues go. Plus you can find a LOT of stories of women conceiving naturally with short LPs. I hope all that gives you some peace of mind, but I know it's still hard.Click to expand...

Thank you, everyone on here is so supportive. I just feel very irregular and unpredictable to what I'm used to. My last few cycles have been:
32 days with 13 lp
25 days with 11lp
31 days with 12 lp
26 days with 9 lp

I'll have a read up on luteal phase and what I can do.


----------



## peanutmomma

Nausea sucks, as do headaches. Hope it's all for a good reason


----------



## fxmummyduck

peanutmomma said:


> Nausea sucks, as do headaches. Hope it's all for a good reason

Hope it's a good sign for you! Sorry you're feeling rubbish though.


----------



## MrsHudson

So sorry mummyduck. 

Hope you feel better soon peanuts momma.

Well I found out I'm pregnant this morning. Had an invalid test last night but the test line popped half way up. Went and got a test this morning. It was positive. I'm in shock right now. We dtd two days before O and nothing after. I don't know what to think lol. 

I have my Fx for you ladies.


----------



## peanutmomma

MrsHudson said:


> So sorry mummyduck.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon peanuts momma.
> 
> Well I found out I'm pregnant this morning. Had an invalid test last night but the test line popped half way up. Went and got a test this morning. It was positive. I'm in shock right now. We dtd two days before O and nothing after. I don't know what to think lol.
> 
> I have my Fx for you ladies.

Woot woot!


----------



## Kern

Congratulations mrshudson! How exciting! Did you have any symptoms? 

2dpo today, nothing to report. :haha: trying to be chill and not worry about it, go about my normal day. 

Oh question, I didn't have much in the way of cm yesterday but this morning I had a bunch of ewcm, does that mean I maybe haven't ovulated yet?


----------



## peanutmomma

Kern said:


> Congratulations mrshudson! How exciting! Did you have any symptoms?
> 
> 2dpo today, nothing to report. :haha: trying to be chill and not worry about it, go about my normal day.
> 
> Oh question, I didn't have much in the way of cm yesterday but this morning I had a bunch of ewcm, does that mean I maybe haven't ovulated yet?

Could be a good sign. Many wo en have a coup,e dryer days after O then increased cm when first pregnant. But implantation has t yet occured


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Mrshudson.

Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you ladies. I appreciate it. 

Kern no nothing. I honestly didn't think I was pregnant. Still have a hard time believing it. I only poas because I spent all evening on here and had to satisfy the urge haha. I was so sick with ds I hope that's not the case this time. He has too much energy for me to be down.


----------



## second.time

MrsHudson said:


> So sorry mummyduck.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon peanuts momma.
> 
> Well I found out I'm pregnant this morning. Had an invalid test last night but the test line popped half way up. Went and got a test this morning. It was positive. I'm in shock right now. We dtd two days before O and nothing after. I don't know what to think lol.
> 
> I have my Fx for you ladies.

Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## AnneBurg

Fxmummyduck- so sorry to hear af showed up. So disappointing. We'll be here with you as you get up the strength to try again.
Mrshudson- congrats! So exciting!!
Kern, I've never had ewcm after O- mine tends to dry up completely for several days then I get a bit of lotiony cm before AF, so I'm not sure what this means for you.


----------



## Mom15

Congrats MrsHudson!!

Fxmummy- :( I'm sorry. How do you confirm O, could you have been a day or two off?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Congrats MrsHudson!!
> 
> Fxmummy- :( I'm sorry. How do you confirm O, could you have been a day or two off?

Thanks mom15, using opks, cm and obvious o cramps. If I'm a day or 2 out that would be even worse? I'm going by I usually O a day after my positive opk, I guess it could've been the day before but it still means my lp is way short :(


----------



## Mom15

Gotcha mummy! Hopefully it was just a fluke cycle!


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry mummyduck! I know how hard it is!
Congrats Mrshudson! H&H 9 months!
Afm: I am waiting for af to arrive. Should start either today or tomorrow.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks ladies you're all great, I appreciate the support. Not feeling as down today just more worried about what I can do going forward to help this lp out!


----------



## peanutmomma

So, a lot of wishful thinking. But, dh SWEARS there is a vvvf line here! I couldn't hints why I put it in a negative effect. I maybe see the eeeaaarrrlllyyy start of a line. Near where there's a scratch on my bathroom counter. Opinions here? I would either be 4dpo, on a 29 day cycle. Or on CD40+. But, maybe.
 



Attached Files:







51_1474133143633.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## schultzie18

Af showed! Cd1. Maybe this will be my cycle! I think dh and I need to bd more this cycle.


----------



## OilyMamma

AF arrived this am. Back to CD1 here. 
Just happy to start over but getting a bit tired of the waiting game lol!!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry Schultzie and oilymama, I'm on cd3 here so we're pretty much cycle buddies! Tired of the waiting game too, fingers crossed for all of us this cycle.


----------



## AnneBurg

Yay for optimism for the next cycle! Fx for you guys!
Cd 12 here for me. No real ewcm yet. Hope to see some by tomorrow tho. O day tends to be cd 16-18 for me I think!


----------



## peanutmomma

And nausea hits again, and jaw pain and skin breakout. Never had skin breakouts in the past that were more than a pimple or 2 on my chin just before af. Now, my hairline, my flipping forehead, my neck gross! Bbs not as painful but every so often I am hit with stabbing g pain and it takes my breathe away. Weird flutters that feel weird and take my breathe for but a second. Had all of this, minus breakout, with dd. Hope this is the same reason


----------



## peanutmomma

cm is now lotion like. Never seen lotion cm from my own body before


----------



## AnneBurg

Peanutmomma- how many dpo are you now?


----------



## peanutmomma

AnneBurg said:


> Peanutmomma- how many dpo are you now?

Kind of hard to answer, if my light barely in tp spotting was af back at the beginning of month, then I think per cm I O 6 days ago. If it wasn't af, then no clue bc I'd be cd48 or something of a 29 day cycle. Thinking though I am most likely 6dpo


----------



## Kern

How is everyone? 5dpo today, trying not to symptom spot too much as it's super early. So far I notice high cervix, sort of soft, closed. And really watery clear whitish cm. super watery, like ad is coming. We will see! :shrug: I get to watch a 7 month old baby this week so I'm testing the 2 babies lifestyle. :haha::coffee:


----------



## AnneBurg

Sounds positive Kern!
Cd13 for me today, no real ewcm yet unfortunately.


----------



## StephyB

peanutmomma said:


> So, a lot of wishful thinking. But, dh SWEARS there is a vvvf line here! I couldn't hints why I put it in a negative effect. I maybe see the eeeaaarrrlllyyy start of a line. Near where there's a scratch on my bathroom counter. Opinions here? I would either be 4dpo, on a 29 day cycle. Or on CD40+. But, maybe.

I see that!


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Hi Ladies, I thought I'd share that after 15 days of an OPK reading high I finally registered a peak. It actually does match with the temp readings too so I think I did O in CD28. I'm on DPO 5 today so I'm trying to not count the days down until CD39 to test. DH and I Bd 16 days this cycle so this better pay off!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Disneylovers

Pretty sure I ovulated this evening, had mild pinching all afternoon, squeezed in a bd session with Dh and twinges got stronger, finally eased off at 10pm so hoping we caught the egg! I got a smiley face on my digi opks yesterday and today and my cheapies have started to fade down (no longer darker than the control line). Temps will hopefully confirm over the next few days. 

I'm so nervous and excited that I feel physically sick lol Dh has been stressed out from work I so thought we'd miss my fertile window after DS blocked finishing bd fully last night and a power cut this morning scared him (our home phone resets and yells at you to set the time/date and you could hear it all of the way upstairs!) So no bd then before dh left for work. But hey we managed to conceive DS under similar circumstances and he's now 2 and a half, stupid nerves need to stop making me feel queasy though lol


----------



## AnneBurg

Cd14 for me today and lots of ewcm, hoping that bd session today was helpful... And if not it was fun anyway!


----------



## Kern

Yay! Excited for you both! Hope you catch the egg!

6dpo today, tired but it's explainable, no real symptoms to report, feel out lol. :coffee:


----------



## AnneBurg

Kern I had zero symptoms when I was pg with ds, until 11dpo slight heartburn which I never get then got my bfp that afternoon! So zero symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## AnneBurg

This may be tmi but... Anyone get really swollen vaginal lips around O? Cd15 today and in mirror vaginal lips look puffy and enlarged.


----------



## peanutmomma

9 days til af due, bfn this morning. Still have symtoms, even inner labia has darkened in color. Confusing. Trying to not think about it bc dh SWEARS the hpt are dumb and there's no way I'm not pregnant, but the hpt all say no


----------



## Kern

AnneBurg said:


> Kern I had zero symptoms when I was pg with ds, until 11dpo slight heartburn which I never get then got my bfp that afternoon! So zero symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing...

Haha true! It's just so quiet over here! I even got the pms bitchiness I always get about a week before af. :shrug: it's just helping me to decide not to test before af due, so I guess that's a good thing. :haha:




peanutmomma said:


> 9 days til af due, bfn this morning. Still have symtoms, even inner labia has darkened in color. Confusing. Trying to not think about it bc dh SWEARS the hpt are dumb and there's no way I'm not pregnant, but the hpt all say no

That's still really early! I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. :hugs:


----------



## OilyMamma

Im quiet cause im in limbo at the moment. Just waiting to O.
The most boring part of the whole month lol!!


----------



## peanutmomma

I have 2 pics I will upload them and you tell me what you suee
 



Attached Files:







65_1474644190716.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12









67_1474644537307.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneylovers

peanutmomma said:


> I have 2 pics I will upload them and you tell me what you suee

The first pic: top test looks like something is there, can't see anything on the others

AFM: 4dpo and trying to not symptom spot. my new mantra is going to be "It's TOOOOOOOOOO early!!!" but tender BB's acid indigestion that won't quit and perpetual tiredness but the latter is DS waking up at the crack of dawn and me not going to sleep till gone midnight every night


----------



## Kern

Ahhhhhhh so much going on in this thread! We are all at different stages of our cycles and it's exciting! I'm currently 9dpo, not really feeling in except last night I had lots of poking/pinching in one area on the right side of my uterus, the poke lasted seconds but it went on for a few hours. Nothing today bough this morning my cervix was high and soft and cm seems to have amped up in amount. :coffee:we will see

How is everyone?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Mommyofseabas, Disneylovers, Peanutmomma, and Believer43!


Mommyofseabas -try not to be too anxoious we caught the egg the first time with ds but this go it took a couple tries!

Disneylovers  too funny he wants to keep the neighbors kid.

Peanutmomma- how did your blood test go? Not sure about the pt may have some color but blue tests aren't so reliable.

Believer43- ttc is not only frustrating but all consuming, fx you catch that egg soon!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

sorry i've been lax in responding but i have been reading and keeping up daily!

Kern  frisky is good it could just be your bodies way of saying hey get going! :haha: hmm the spotting could have been cuz of o (it happens) or just from bding (doesn't even have to be rough, we are sensitive down there!) 2 baby practice, nice!

Anneburg  fx tracking cm works but we do have a lot of people who can help if not! as you can tell we love passing on what we have learned!

Amber- I hope you figured out your cycle that was troubling you!

Mom15- fx you caught that egg

fxmummyduck- hope you got your cystitis under control! Sorry to hear your lp was so off.

Oily- so sorry your dh is being so mean and holding out on you.

Second- I thought all your signs were good sorry to hear that it's a possible cp, here's hoping that the progesterone helps!

afm- still tired but better. the birthday party for ds went well (i think) he had fun so that is what matters! i have to wait until like 21 weeks for my scan, it's at the end of october which seems so far away. now that i'm not completely exhausted all the time i should be able to get on here more often, instead of doing these big block things!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Mrshudson- congrats on your bfp!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

MiBabyHopes said:


> Welcome Mommyofseabas, Disneylovers, Peanutmomma, and Believer43!
> 
> 
> Mommyofseabas -try not to be too anxoious we caught the egg the first time with ds but this go it took a couple tries!
> 
> Disneylovers  too funny he wants to keep the neighbors kid.
> 
> Peanutmomma- how did your blood test go? Not sure about the pt may have some color but blue tests aren't so reliable.
> 
> Believer43- ttc is not only frustrating but all consuming, fx you catch that egg soon!

Bloods are next Tuesday and my test pics from today are pink dye tests. Is that what you meant by Blue tests?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

peanut - oh no i saw the new ones i was talking about the first one that you posted with the blue dye. there may be some color on the top one (the ones from today) but again not sure, plus if you are as many dpo as you think then it's still early so don't give up hope! oh and have you been tapering you meds just in case?


----------



## peanutmomma

MiBabyHopes said:


> peanut - oh no i saw the new ones i was talking about the first one that you posted with the blue dye. there may be some color on the top one (the ones from today) but again not sure, plus if you are as many dpo as you think then it's still early so don't give up hope! oh and have you been tapering you meds just in case?

I can't taper my meds. My body will reject my new kidney and pancreas, and docs won't switch meds until a.. I show positive test via urine or blood, or b... I have a kidney biopsy to verify no rejection and then slowly switched to a different med that's safer. But, if I show pregnant I will be switched immediately.


----------



## Mom15

Hey everyone, I've been busy this week trying to get as much work done as I could before our vacation starts tomorrow. I don't know how much I'll get a chance to post, but I'll try to keep up. Af is gone and it's back to waiting to O. I decided not to take my thermometer, which I'm sure come O I'll miss. Good luck everyone!! Oh and last time we went to Germany DS was conceived 10 days after we returned. Maybe we'll get that lucky again :)


----------



## October_baby

Hi everyone, new to the thread. TTC #2 since Feb. It took only 4 months to conceive my 6 year old. I had an HSG performed on the 21st of Sept. tubes are all clear. praying this is our month.


----------



## AnneBurg

Peanut I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties with your medications... So challenging.
Mom15 have a great vacation!
Welcome October, Fx this is your month!
Afm, 1 dpo here. Was going to test on the 3rd but I want to wait till 11 dpo so that brings us to the 4th.


----------



## peanutmomma

Okay, here we go... who sees it? I see it. :happydance:
Note: you can see it better if you rotate pic.
 



Attached Files:







73_1474725177691.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AnneBurg

I think I see something too but it's a bit blurry! Can you post another?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Octoberbaby!

Here's hoping you catch that egg this month!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Peanut -ok was just asking cuz u had talked about it. Hmm possible start of bfp but i'm still not sure, fx it gets darker and there is no mistaking it!

Mom15 - travel can delay o so who knows u could o after u get back and have another coming back from Germany baby! Have a wonderful trip and try not to go crazy about not ttc.

Anne - the tww and wto are both killer, try to keep busy, it helps some.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> Okay, here we go... who sees it? I see it. :happydance:
> Note: you can see it better if you rotate pic.

I downloaded it and rotated it as you suggested, and I do think I can see a bit of something. Will you post a pic of it once it's dried? The one you posted is a bit blurry, so it's hard to see clearly. And I ask that you post when its dry bc they usually will become a little bit darker and easier to see once they have dried. Fx'd for you. How exciting for you to finally see something when DH has been seeing something for the last few!


----------



## peanutmomma

One without a glare.
 



Attached Files:







75_1474744537817.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Peanut -ok was just asking cuz u had talked about it. Hmm possible start of bfp but i'm still not sure, fx it gets darker and there is no mistaking it!
> 
> Mom15 - travel can delay o so who knows u could o after u get back and have another coming back from Germany baby! Have a wonderful trip and try not to go crazy about not ttc.
> 
> Anne - the tww and wto are both killer, try to keep busy, it helps some.

Mom15- Hope you have a wonderful vacation and that you come back with a big fat positive or one shortly afterwards!!!

Anne- No joke. Both waits are brutal. Im only a few days into my cycle and already dreading waiting for my O date, bc they have been so all over the place these last few cycles. I think the last half is easier for me bc at least I know I have definitive time frame, that once I do O at most it's 15 days at the least it's 12, bc my luteal has varied a little each cycle. Im hoping that all the supplements I'm adding this cycle will help pull everything together and make it all much simpler. I'm doing the Geritol thing this cycle, as well as Femaprin which is Vitex and a high dse of B6, a Folate supplement bc geritol doesn't have enough in it, and Folate is better then Folic acid, then Black Cohosh for the first TWW and EPO, I got sme DIM which is green superfds in a supp. a complete B complex bc they are really good for egg health and hormone regulation and some Ubiquinol which is good all around for everything esp for egg health. Hubs will be doing the DIM, Ubiquinol, and High Doses of Vit C this cycle, bc there have been some really promising studies done on sperm health and high dose vitamin C that goes into effect in 60 days or less, and helps with count, motility, morphology, and ability to fertilize eggs. So, yes, it's a lot but if it get's a fertilized egg implanted into my womb, then it will be worth it, ya know :wacko::dohh: FX'd this or my next cycle does it, as I believe the saying is that there is a baby at the bottom of every bottle of geritol! I hope there's one in my bottle, lol :haha::winkwink:


----------



## cw1990

I'm also ttc number 2. Our first is turning 3 in December. I had my implant removed September 12th. I didn't have any periods whilst on Nexplanon and I haven't had one since removal (yet) I fell pregnant on my 3rd cycle last time. Fingers crossed it will be quick this time!


----------



## AnneBurg

Good luck cw! I hope it's quick for you too!
Amber, I hope all those supplants do the trick!


----------



## ambertwogood

cw1990 said:


> I'm also ttc number 2. Our first is turning 3 in December. I had my implant removed September 12th. I didn't have any periods whilst on Nexplanon and I haven't had one since removal (yet) I fell pregnant on my 3rd cycle last time. Fingers crossed it will be quick this time!




AnneBurg said:


> Good luck cw! I hope it's quick for you too!
> Amber, I hope all those supplants do the trick!

CW - You could try using something like Vitex to get your cycle to come back quicker, I know it's worked for a lot of other ladies. Just a thought, though.

Anne Thank you! I'm excited to do it, all I can do is hope, right? But if you look at my previous cycle's they have been all over the place so if I could get them whipped into shape then maybe that was the problem and it will make it so that we can finally conceive? I just have a feeling that that is where our problem lies, so Fx'd. :coffee:


----------



## AnneBurg

Amber- I hope this does the trick for regulating your cycles too!
I'm 3 dpo today, having lots of lower abdo pressure/fullness/ache. I don't remember having this with previous cycles but I don't remember having it when I was pregnant with ds! I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## peanutmomma

Hope everyone I'd doing OK today, I have a beta test tomorrow hoping for good results


----------



## AnneBurg

Gl peanut!


----------



## fxmummyduck

On cd11 and this is my opk!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welome cw1990!

here's hoping af shows soon so you can start ttc another beautiful child! (this is one of the only times we ever want af to show haha)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

amber - fx that all of what you do (not just supplements) helps! 

anne - let's hope the fullness/ache is a good sign, but 3dpo is really early for implantation, hopefully it's just getting ready for it!

peanut - gl on your beta! if you are testing more, i can't wait to see more tests and look for lines!

mummyduck - hmm almost pos but not quite. is cd 11 early for you to start a surge?

afm - feeling a little more energy as the second tri continues, def better than being completely exhausted all day long! not much going on with me, my next ob is oct 7th. i hope that you ladies won't have much longer to wait to be exhausted and nauseated (and more)!


----------



## cw1990

Thanks&#128512;
Sorry I might sound a bit silly, but what is Vitex? 
Thank you everyone


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> On cd11 and this is my opk!

You're getting close!!!!


----------



## Rousseau31

Ttc #2 here as well! DS was a surprise so this is our first go-round of ttc and boy it's a roller coaster! Anyone feel a lot of stress/pressure ttc #2? All I think about is the growing age gap with each unsuccessful cycle.


----------



## peanutmomma

MiBabyHopes said:


> amber - fx that all of what you do (not just supplements) helps!
> 
> anne - let's hope the fullness/ache is a good sign, but 3dpo is really early for implantation, hopefully it's just getting ready for it!
> 
> peanut - gl on your beta! if you are testing more, i can't wait to see more tests and look for lines!
> 
> mummyduck - hmm almost pos but not quite. is cd 11 early for you to start a surge?
> 
> afm - feeling a little more energy as the second tri continues, def better than being completely exhausted all day long! not much going on with me, my next ob is oct 7th. i hope that you ladies won't have much longer to wait to be exhausted and nauseated (and more)!

I used a test from dollar store, says to use when af is late, hardly a line at all, real squinter. So, af wouldn't be due yet. But beta tomorrow, hope I was not hasty in calling myself pregnant. Lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Rousseau31 said:


> Ttc #2 here as well! DS was a surprise so this is our first go-round of ttc and boy it's a roller coaster! Anyone feel a lot of stress/pressure ttc #2? All I think about is the growing age gap with each unsuccessful cycle.

Yes! So much pressure!! Arghhh!


----------



## ambertwogood

cw1990 said:


> Thanks&#128512;
> Sorry I might sound a bit silly, but what is Vitex?
> Thank you everyone

It is an herb that a lot of women use to help regulate their cycle's, so it would be perfect for getting yours to start quickly and stay "normal" and its safe to take. I'm actually taking it now, I bought a version called Femaprin which has two forms of Vitex in it and a high dose of B6 which is very helpful for regulating your hormones, improving your luteal phase, and helping increase egg health and maturity. Vitex is NOT an actual hormone, so its not going to do things to you that your body doesn't feel it needs, it will use it how it see's fit and dispose of the rest of it. If that makes any sense. Here's a link to my YouTube channel that I just started but I do have a video up already about fertility supplements and how they work and all. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-uY034WXDTyA1xLF5gr7oQ


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> amber - fx that all of what you do (not just supplements) helps!
> 
> anne - let's hope the fullness/ache is a good sign, but 3dpo is really early for implantation, hopefully it's just getting ready for it!
> 
> peanut - gl on your beta! if you are testing more, i can't wait to see more tests and look for lines!
> 
> mummyduck - hmm almost pos but not quite. is cd 11 early for you to start a surge?
> 
> afm - feeling a little more energy as the second tri continues, def better than being completely exhausted all day long! not much going on with me, my next ob is oct 7th. i hope that you ladies won't have much longer to wait to be exhausted and nauseated (and more)!
> 
> I used a test from dollar store, says to use when af is late, hardly a line at all, real squinter. So, af wouldn't be due yet. But beta tomorrow, hope I was not hasty in calling myself pregnant. LolClick to expand...

Will you post a pic?


----------



## ambertwogood

Rousseau31 said:


> Ttc #2 here as well! DS was a surprise so this is our first go-round of ttc and boy it's a roller coaster! Anyone feel a lot of stress/pressure ttc #2? All I think about is the growing age gap with each unsuccessful cycle.

OMG!!! Yes! Its driving me insane :wacko:


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> amber - fx that all of what you do (not just supplements) helps!
> 
> anne - let's hope the fullness/ache is a good sign, but 3dpo is really early for implantation, hopefully it's just getting ready for it!
> 
> peanut - gl on your beta! if you are testing more, i can't wait to see more tests and look for lines!
> 
> mummyduck - hmm almost pos but not quite. is cd 11 early for you to start a surge?
> 
> afm - feeling a little more energy as the second tri continues, def better than being completely exhausted all day long! not much going on with me, my next ob is oct 7th. i hope that you ladies won't have much longer to wait to be exhausted and nauseated (and more)!
> 
> I used a test from dollar store, says to use when af is late, hardly a line at all, real squinter. So, af wouldn't be due yet. But beta tomorrow, hope I was not hasty in calling myself pregnant. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Will you post a pic?Click to expand...

I threw it out.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Do you think I'm seeing some progression? I'm not sure...:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## peanutmomma

Beta test back and not a bfp


----------



## fxmummyduck

peanutmomma said:


> Beta test back and not a bfp

Sorry peanutmomma, is it still early? When is your af due?


----------



## peanutmomma

fxmummyduck said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Beta test back and not a bfp
> 
> Sorry peanutmomma, is it still early? When is your af due?Click to expand...

Either today or saturday. 14dpo today, but cd29 is saturday


----------



## TracyHopes

Hi girls.

Hope your all well. Cant believe im back here!! This forum was a god send when TTC #1 he is now 4 and we are TTC #2!!! Its cycle 1 and day 13 although i have long cycles of at least 33 days. Im excited to share the journey with u all. 

Baby dust xxx


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Do you think I'm seeing some progression? I'm not sure...:shrug:

Yes, from left to right, right? Mine normally stay slightly progressing until BAM they are blazing positive. When are you testing? And are you testing more than once a day? Those are wondfo's right?


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> Beta test back and not a bfp

I'm so sorry, hun. BIG :hugs: I know how disappointing it can be to think you are starting to see something on the test's and then it not be real. it's happened to me numerous times. Can I ask if they actually gave you a number like they did a quantitative test or did they just say 'no" like they had done a qualitative beta? Bc there is a difference.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm seeing some progression? I'm not sure...:shrug:
> 
> Yes, from left to right, right? Mine normally stay slightly progressing until BAM they are blazing positive. When are you testing? And are you testing more than once a day? Those are wondfo's right?Click to expand...

Yes... Testing after lunch and evening but there is a morning one in there too which I know I should probably ignore.


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm seeing some progression? I'm not sure...:shrug:
> 
> Yes, from left to right, right? Mine normally stay slightly progressing until BAM they are blazing positive. When are you testing? And are you testing more than once a day? Those are wondfo's right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... Testing after lunch and evening but there is a morning one in there too which I know I should probably ignore.Click to expand...

Okay, good, that's what I was getting at anyways, hoping that you weren't testing in the morning or FMU. My SMU or anything after FMU is where it's at for LH testing... I would say it will pop positive soon though! :thumbup:


----------



## AnneBurg

Peanut, so sorry for your neg hcg- huge hugs!!
Fxmummyduck- hope you get your pos soon!!


----------



## peanutmomma

ambertwogood said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Beta test back and not a bfp
> 
> I'm so sorry, hun. BIG :hugs: I know how disappointing it can be to think you are starting to see something on the test's and then it not be real. it's happened to me numerous times. Can I ask if they actually gave you a number like they did a quantitative test or did they just say 'no" like they had done a qualitative beta? Bc there is a difference.Click to expand...

Just said negative, but I looked back onto my online patient portal and it was quantitive, which doesn't tell number. And, after being bummed and emotional all day. I was reminded on fb by a momma from my pregnancy group on this site with dd, you're not out til af shows. So, maybe I O late or conceived late, or I am not pregnant. But, I am holding out here til af


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> Beta test back and not a bfp
> 
> I'm so sorry, hun. BIG :hugs: I know how disappointing it can be to think you are starting to see something on the test's and then it not be real. it's happened to me numerous times. Can I ask if they actually gave you a number like they did a quantitative test or did they just say 'no" like they had done a qualitative beta? Bc there is a difference.Click to expand...
> 
> Just said negative, but I looked back onto my online patient portal and it was quantitive, which doesn't tell number. And, after being bummed and emotional all day. I was reminded on fb by a momma from my pregnancy group on this site with dd, you're not out til af shows. So, maybe I O late or conceived late, or I am not pregnant. But, I am holding out here til afClick to expand...

I agree with all you said! And I think it's stupid for doctor's to even bother with the yes/no blood test, just get the fricking numbers!!! I mean COME ON!! The blood test is set to the same mIU level as a urine test, so why did they even bother with a blood test? They both are 25mIU, if your blood work did not break that 25mIU it kicks out a NO, plain and simple. So, hold on just a bit longer, and we did a squinter on that test you did, as well as the one you said you saw put didn't post. Don't do that anymore! please, lol. ALWAYS post pics!!! We want to see too so we can help you analyze it :rofl: Good luck and I'm praying for you!


----------



## peanutmomma

Second beta showed negative too. Whatever, af late. Will now be testing Saturday October 1, then af will be late for cd as its late lp wise now. Maybe something then? Not giving up


----------



## Mommyofseabas

Hi Ladies, I'm 14DPO and couldn't wait to test another 3 days so I thought I'd give it a shot today and I got a BFP! So this just proves that even though my cycle is irregular and so long, I was still able to catch the egg. Good luck to everyone else! Baby dust. 

Oh also, I didn't have any symptoms like I did with DS. The only weird thing was that he keeps touching my breasts and he hasn't been interested in breast feeding since he stopped cold turkey in May.


----------



## DoubleLines

Congrats Mommyofseabas!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnneBurg

Congrations!!!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome rousseau31 and tracyhopes!

rousseau31- ttc is harder than most think! Full of pressure and frustration. trust me you can always vent on here (we do)!

Tracyhopes  glad that you came back to bnb, can't wait to hear how your journey unfolds!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Congrats mommyofseabas!!! :happydance: do we get to see your lovely lines, please post a pic if able!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Cw  don't feel silly, ask if you don't know, part of what people do on here!

Peanut  sorry about your betas but I agree, not out till af shows!

Mummuduck  they look close, can't wait to see your blazing pos!


----------



## Mommyofseabas

MiBabyHopes said:


> Congrats mommyofseabas!!! :happydance: do we get to see your lovely lines, please post a pic if able!

Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## peanutmomma

Mommyofseabas said:


> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mommyofseabas!!! :happydance: do we get to see your lovely lines, please post a pic if able!
> 
> Here it is.Click to expand...

Wait, you're in the cities? I literally live an hour and a half from you. Fx for you.


----------



## Mommyofseabas

peanutmomma said:


> Mommyofseabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mommyofseabas!!! :happydance: do we get to see your lovely lines, please post a pic if able!
> 
> Here it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you're in the cities? I literally live an hour and a half from you. Fx for you.Click to expand...

Yes! How funny. We live 6 blocks from Lake Calhoun in Uptown. I know how frustrating it gets sometimes but just keep a positive attitude because stress works against you. I'm pulling for you and your family!


----------



## fxmummyduck

MiBabyHopes said:


> Cw  don't feel silly, ask if you don't know, part of what people do on here!
> 
> Peanut  sorry about your betas but I agree, not out till af shows!
> 
> Mummuduck  they look close, can't wait to see your blazing pos!

:( still haven't picked up a positive, I know I get short surges so it could have been during a night when I wouldn't have tested but now feeling a bit doubtful. I had drunk a lot of water and couldn't hold it, we were also out and I didn't test until we got back, so that was only about an hours hold. Hoping I just couldn't [email protected] my positive rather than it just didnt happen.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mommyofseabas said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm 14DPO and couldn't wait to test another 3 days so I thought I'd give it a shot today and I got a BFP! So this just proves that even though my cycle is irregular and so long, I was still able to catch the egg. Good luck to everyone else! Baby dust.
> 
> Oh also, I didn't have any symptoms like I did with DS. The only weird thing was that he keeps touching my breasts and he hasn't been interested in breast feeding since he stopped cold turkey in May.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

Many bfp going on, hope to finally have a strong one and then get betas again and be goid. So late for af, feel like I am bleeding, wearing liner. But nothing just a lot of cm, nothing internally either. Maybe I O and implanted late and this is good?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Let's hope so peanut, still good if af hasn't shown x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Got my blaring positive opk this morning, and we bd last night. Hopefully we can again tonight too!! Yay!! So happy to see such a strong positive!


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations to those with BFP'S and
Fxmummyduck i have my fingers crossed for you! So excited to see where we all end up this month :)
I have a good feeling this group will see lots of good news &#128522;


----------



## second.time

Hi everyone! Congratulations, Mommyofseabas. Here's to a wonderful nine months.

I took a break from TTC this month because I went ahead and got some dental surgery I was told I needed. I'd been considering putting it off, but I don't know how long TTC will take and I know pregnancy can make existing dental issues worse, so I didn't want to have it hanging over me. I had the surgery two weeks ago and, fingers crossed, it seems to be healing really well. It was a pretty painless procedure and I'm thinking I could probably start trying again this month. 

In some ways it was nice to take a cycle off and not have to think about temping or symptom-spotting, but I'm refreshed and ready to try. This will be my first month trying Prometrium, so I really have to be sure to identify ovulation. 

Hope everybody's doing well!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Hi everyone! Congratulations, Mommyofseabas. Here's to a wonderful nine months.
> 
> I took a break from TTC this month because I went ahead and got some dental surgery I was told I needed. I'd been considering putting it off, but I don't know how long TTC will take and I know pregnancy can make existing dental issues worse, so I didn't want to have it hanging over me. I had the surgery two weeks ago and, fingers crossed, it seems to be healing really well. It was a pretty painless procedure and I'm thinking I could probably start trying again this month.
> 
> In some ways it was nice to take a cycle off and not have to think about temping or symptom-spotting, but I'm refreshed and ready to try. This will be my first month trying Prometrium, so I really have to be sure to identify ovulation.
> 
> Hope everybody's doing well!




peanutmomma said:


> Many bfp going on, hope to finally have a strong one and then get betas again and be goid. So late for af, feel like I am bleeding, wearing liner. But nothing just a lot of cm, nothing internally either. Maybe I O and implanted late and this is good?




Mommyofseabas said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyofseabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBabyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mommyofseabas!!! :happydance: do we get to see your lovely lines, please post a pic if able!
> 
> Here it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you're in the cities? I literally live an hour and a half from you. Fx for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! How funny. We live 6 blocks from Lake Calhoun in Uptown. I know how frustrating it gets sometimes but just keep a positive attitude because stress works against you. I'm pulling for you and your family!Click to expand...




fxmummyduck said:


> Got my blaring positive opk this morning, and we bd last night. Hopefully we can again tonight too!! Yay!! So happy to see such a strong positive!




OilyMamma said:


> Congratulations to those with BFP'S and
> Fxmummyduck i have my fingers crossed for you! So excited to see where we all end up this month :)
> I have a good feeling this group will see lots of good news &#128522;

MommyofSeabas- Congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

second.time- It probably is a good thing you went ahead and took care of your dental problem, I know my teeth got a lot worse while I was pregnant with my first, I wish I would of known at that time I needed to get done what I could. Glad that you are feeling hopeful and positive about trying this cycle, as well! May I ask what the Prometrium is?

peanutmomma- I would be holding onto hope as well, if it were me in your shoes, so keep on staying positive and hopefully you will get some answers soon. Do you take your BBT's? that might actually give you an idea of what is happening right now, just a thought though. 

fxmummyduck- Glad to see you got your + OPK. The same thing happened to me last month, thinking that I had missed the surge and then bam it turned it up. You've got some great BD timing, so I think your chances of a BFP are good! Fx'd for you ;)

OilyMamma- I'm excited to see what happens with everyone as well, I know I've seen a lot of ladies come and go with a BFP since this thread began, so I'm sure we will have a few more this month as well :) Probably had a lot to do with the fact that we are all 2nd (or more) timer's as well. lol

AFM- I am currently CD13, started getting High readings on my monitors on CD10, looking at my wondfo's and the progression I have going, I would say that my O is right around the corner, esp with today being the last day of the Black Cohosh. I have read that when you stop taking it it normally kind of "trigger's" Ovulation, so we will see. As for my vitamin/supplement/herb regimen and how it's going- It's fricking AWESOME!! I had read that some women don't start seeing "results" from them for months, while others see it immediately. Upon reading that, I figured I would probably be in the wait and see group, but luckily I am not and have been seeing positive side effects from them very quickly. So I'm looking forward to seeing how this cycle turns out :happydance: This cycle is actually much different for me. I've been a lot more relaxed, happy, and not stressed out, which I think has a lot to do with the supplements, and that I can "see" that they are doing their job, instead of what it has been for several months, of never knowing when I would O and always worried about BD timing, bc my O was never even around the same time from cycle to cycle. BD hasn't been stressful this cycle it's actually been fun and exciting, but that's probably for a different kind of forum- :blush: lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

I don't temp, no. I tried once and when I wake up, I can't lay in bed long enough bc I have to pee to bad. And hard with a 2 year, almost 3 this saturday, old.


----------



## second.time

Amber, Prometrium is a pregnancy-safe progesterone supplement. I have shorter cycles. Though sometimes my LP seems just fine, other cycles it doesn't. Hopefully this will keep my body from spotting or starting my period too early for a fertilized egg to really get a chance to implant. I'm also taking B6 (for about three weeks now) and I know that can help with short LPs too.

I'm so glad to hear your supplements are working and giving you peace of mind! That makes all the difference.


----------



## AnneBurg

Haha Amber I'm glad you're having fun with the bd-ing this cycle!
Second, I am also taking b6 and I think my LP has increased from 9 days back in April to about 11-12 days in August. So I think it works!
Afm: 11 dpo today, bfn, and I think I see some spotting... Oh well.


----------



## second.time

That gives me hope, AnneBurg! 

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, though I know you're not really out until AF shows. If the BFN sticks, I hope next cycle brings some good news!


----------



## peanutmomma

Well, scanty but watery brownish spotting tiday. Either af or something.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> I don't temp, no. I tried once and when I wake up, I can't lay in bed long enough bc I have to pee to bad. And hard with a 2 year, almost 3 this saturday, old.

Well, I think that if you started to temp it would really help clear up some of the confusion you're having right now. And I have an almost 2 yr old, so I'm aware of the temping challenges it poses, and even though I don't really follow the "rules" with it everyday it still does really help me out and I haven't run into any real problems with not staying within the "rules" of it yet, so I don't know. It may not be like that for everyone, I just thought that it might help give you some answers right now, bc I know how it feels to be in the position you are in right now and I personally hate it when my cycle takes me to where you are, so I wanted to help :flower:


----------



## peanutmomma

Still spotting, just hoping it's af


----------



## peanutmomma

So, spotting has stopped, lasted about 12 hours. Was 2 days last month.


----------



## ambertwogood

peanutmomma said:


> So, spotting has stopped, lasted about 12 hours. Was 2 days last month.

So are you meaning that is what happened last cycle right before AF showed?


----------



## AnneBurg

Hi all! AF showed up so back to cd1 for me. Can't help but wonder if breastfeeding is going to be causing problems. In any case have ordered some opk's (never got positives when I was ttc#1 but maybe it'll be different this time?) so I can really make sure my LP isn't being too affected by breastfeeding.


----------



## Mom15

Anne - I'm curious to hear about your LP. I haven't made it past 8 days. Now on vacation we've had even more nursing with jet lag and all and no sign of O so far.


----------



## fxmummyduck

AnneBurg said:


> Hi all! AF showed up so back to cd1 for me. Can't help but wonder if breastfeeding is going to be causing problems. In any case have ordered some opk's (never got positives when I was ttc#1 but maybe it'll be different this time?) so I can really make sure my LP isn't being too affected by breastfeeding.

Sorry af showed, hope you have some luck using the opks next cycle.


----------



## second.time

So I started temping again and I feel like my temperatures are really low this time! I was at 96.7 yesterday and 96.4 today (I'm on CD6, probably will O around CD12). I'm traveling and maybe that's part of it -- low on sleep and not eating as much as normal, also a little rushed/stressed? Anyway, it's not necessarily a bad thing, just surprised me. Last cycle I would be at around 97.3 on these days, though I was taking my temps later in the morning.


----------



## second.time

AnneBurg, I'm sorry ... I bet using OPKs will give you some clarity!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Amber, Prometrium is a pregnancy-safe progesterone supplement. I have shorter cycles. Though sometimes my LP seems just fine, other cycles it doesn't. Hopefully this will keep my body from spotting or starting my period too early for a fertilized egg to really get a chance to implant. I'm also taking B6 (for about three weeks now) and I know that can help with short LPs too.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear your supplements are working and giving you peace of mind! That makes all the difference.




AnneBurg said:


> Haha Amber I'm glad you're having fun with the bd-ing this cycle!
> Second, I am also taking b6 and I think my LP has increased from 9 days back in April to about 11-12 days in August. So I think it works!
> Afm: 11 dpo today, bfn, and I think I see some spotting... Oh well.




second.time said:


> That gives me hope, AnneBurg!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, though I know you're not really out until AF shows. If the BFN sticks, I hope next cycle brings some good news!

Second.time- Yes, I did read somewhere that B6 is supposed to help with LP defects, but I think that there are other things that you could/can be doing as well that might help, too. Vitex might be one to help with that, bc it's an all around menstrual health and balance herb. The herbs were helping quite a bit, but yesterday I put in my temp and it told me I was already 4dpo!!! Which was completely unexpected, and I'm not entirely sure that's it's right (it's also dashed so FF isn't sure either, lol) I never got a peak on my monitors of a + wondfo, so I'm thinking it's wrong, and that I'm about to O, and not actually 4dpo, which I'm not going to lie, putting in a temp and it telling me I'm 4dpo was really nice, bc it was like it just erased those 4 grueling days of waiting to test, but I'm pretty sure it's wrong. Would be nice though, bc we had really great timing on our BDing around that time. This morning, when I put my temp in it moved it from CD12 to CD13 as O day, so FF is still trying to figure out what's going on. Does it go off you previous cycles and maybe bc I added the herbs and all it's throwing it off and I should take some of my crazier cycle's out of the mix?

AnneBurg- Sorry that AF got you, that truly blows. And, yes, it was fun, and would of been awesome if that was my actual O date, bc it was stress free as I didn't think I was anywhere near Oing, so that stuff was the last thing in my mind, but if you look at my chart it's doing some weird some stuff ATM, so I'm not sure what to think now.lol.


----------



## second.time

Amber, I might try Vitex later on! For now I'm trying to do one or two things at a time so that I can tell more easily what's working and what's not. Sounds like things are going pretty well for you -- whether you're 4 DPO or about to O, you know you're timing things OK and covering your bases. Fingers crossed!

I've been seeing a nice OPK progression. Last cycle I got my positive on CD11 and I'm CD8 today, so maybe by Wednesday I'll see my strong positive.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1304.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Amber, I might try Vitex later on! For now I'm trying to do one or two things at a time so that I can tell more easily what's working and what's not. Sounds like things are going pretty well for you -- whether you're 4 DPO or about to O, you know you're timing things OK and covering your bases. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I've been seeing a nice OPK progression. Last cycle I got my positive on CD11 and I'm CD8 today, so maybe by Wednesday I'll see my strong positive.

 Well, FF was WRONG! I did NOT O on CD12. lol. I got my blazing + and peak on CD17 and my second Peaks on CD18, it's still trying to figure out what my O day is bc my temps are nuts (my thermometer has went on the fritz, and isn't giving me clear temps anymore, so I've got to find a new one) We did not BD yesterday, which I'm pissed about, and didn't BD this morning, I"m going to try to tonight, bc my CP is still HSO and I still have EWCM and there is a chance that today was my actual O day, so I want to get in that last BD just in case. Your progression looks nice and it does look like you will be getting a nice positive within the next few days! And if you are wondering my chart has a O day on it, it's bc I put in a ghost temp for tom and the next day just to see what FF would say for my O date, lol.


----------



## second.time

Well last cycle, on CD10, the LH test was really dark ... very close to positive. This time, it was pretty dark, but not significantly darker than the past three days. Not sure what to think! My temps are still pretty low and I'm still seeing EWCM. 

Usually I wouldn't be too caught up in the exact timing because I'd know I was BDing in the general window, but since I'd like to try taking Prometrium after I ovulate and don't want to mess up the timing, I'm finding it a little anxiety-producing to try to identify O.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey guys! Tested early at 9dpo and got myself a super dark BFP almost right away. Hoping it sticks and AF stays away this month.
&#128513;


----------



## second.time

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Tested early at 9dpo and got myself a super dark BFP almost right away. Hoping it sticks and AF stays away this month.
> &#128513;

Congratulations!!! How great to have a strong positive at just 9 DPO ... seems like a great sign!


----------



## fxmummyduck

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Tested early at 9dpo and got myself a super dark BFP almost right away. Hoping it sticks and AF stays away this month.
> &#128513;

Congratulations!! Awesome to get a bfp so early!! I'm 10 dpo today, one day longer than last months cycle, desperate to hold out a bit longer.


----------



## OilyMamma

I have my fingers crossed for you ladies! Hoping you see your bfps very very soon!


----------



## second.time

So this is the LH test I took this afternoon -- looks a bit darker than this morning's! Really hoping that it turns into a true positive tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1341.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AnneBurg

Looking great second!!
Oily- congrats!!! Wonderful news! Keep us updated on the growing bean!


----------



## peanutmomma

Haven't been on in a week. I have my doc appointment in the morning, the 12th. Hope to start getting answers. No normal period in months now only spotting for under 2 days


----------



## AnneBurg

That is so frustrating peanut! I hope you get some answers on the 12th.
Are any of you addicted to watching birth videos? My favorite are natasha hance (not graphic at all). 
Cd7 here for me, need to go pick up the pack of opk's I ordered at the post office.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Nearly positive for you second!

I hope your appointment can help you peanut, that's so frustrating.

Good luck with the opks anneburg!

Afm. I'm 11dpo today and not feeling any symptoms at all :( I'd usually be cramping by now for both af or bfp. My boobs are killing me, but that always happens straight after O, cervix is high and firm but it tilts badly towards my back (another thing worrying me) so I can't reach to tell if it's closed still or not. I managed the other day to reach and it was closed. I have constant lotiony cm, not loads but it's always there. Feeling out though :(


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Well last cycle, on CD10, the LH test was really dark ... very close to positive. This time, it was pretty dark, but not significantly darker than the past three days. Not sure what to think! My temps are still pretty low and I'm still seeing EWCM.
> 
> Usually I wouldn't be too caught up in the exact timing because I'd know I was BDing in the general window, but since I'd like to try taking Prometrium after I ovulate and don't want to mess up the timing, I'm finding it a little anxiety-producing to try to identify O.

I would just not worry about the progesterone until you see your temp shift, initially, like those first 2-3days you should have plenty of progesterone in your system to be okay without it, it's the rest of the luteal phase that is normally the problem, when you temp is shifting, the egg hasn't even made it down to your uterus to implant yet, and it's at implantation to level progesterone is more important. So, if you can, take a breather, relax, and know that it's not vital that you start the PC ASA you O. It's perfectly fine to wait to see the shift. Even once FF gives you cross hairs you still have days until the egg would make it down there to need the progesterone to sustain a pregnancy, and once you know you've shifted, you'll have plenty of time to get your level of progesterone leveled out for a fertilized egg to implant and stay their nicely. :)


----------



## second.time

Thank you so much, Amber! You just put my mind at ease. I was wondering if it would be OK to put off the Prometrium a day or two (not on purpose, just to be safe), and that makes a lot of sense. I think I'm taking it in the evening too, so I'll have a day to wait and monitor signs and feel confident that O has passed. 

I just got this positive half an hour ago! This is the same day -- CD11 -- that I got a positive OPK last time. It's interesting that my ovulation date seems to be consistent and it's the LP that varies. I always figured it would be opposite. But I'll work with what I have! Fingers crossed.

Peanut, I hope your doctor's visit went well and gave you some insight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1360.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lamontrod

I've had 1 MC before I got pg with my DS he's now 9 years old. I've had the Mirena since he was born I had it removed in November. This is my first cycle TTC #2. We've dtd for 6 days during my fertile period all the way up to the dbO. Today is O! I'm 33 and finally ready for #2. How long do I need to wait to test? I'm anxious to get a positive!


----------



## second.time

Lamontrod said:


> I've had 1 MC before I got pg with my DS he's now 9 years old. I've had the Mirena since he was born I had it removed in November. This is my first cycle TTC #2. We've dtd for 6 days during my fertile period all the way up to the dbO. Today is O! I'm 33 and finally ready for #2. How long do I need to wait to test? I'm anxious to get a positive!

You could feasibly get a positive within maybe 8 or 9 days, but if you do decide to test early, don't be discouraged if you don't see a positive. When I was pregnant in 2012, I had a stark negative at 9 DPO and had a super-faint line at 10 DPO, but then within less than a week it was very dark! So testing early can be an emotional roller coaster, but if it helps you wait and you have a lot of tests around, you should feel free. Good luck!!!


----------



## cw1990

Hi everyone. I was thinking of getting some vitex to help get AF back since still nothing nearly 5 weeks after nexplanon removal. Have any of you used it? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> So I started temping again and I feel like my temperatures are really low this time! I was at 96.7 yesterday and 96.4 today (I'm on CD6, probably will O around CD12). I'm traveling and maybe that's part of it -- low on sleep and not eating as much as normal, also a little rushed/stressed? Anyway, it's not necessarily a bad thing, just surprised me. Last cycle I would be at around 97.3 on these days, though I was taking my temps later in the morning.




OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Tested early at 9dpo and got myself a super dark BFP almost right away. Hoping it sticks and AF stays away this month.
> &#128513;




second.time said:


> So this is the LH test I took this afternoon -- looks a bit darker than this morning's! Really hoping that it turns into a true positive tomorrow morning.




peanutmomma said:


> Haven't been on in a week. I have my doc appointment in the morning, the 12th. Hope to start getting answers. No normal period in months now only spotting for under 2 days




fxmummyduck said:


> Nearly positive for you second!
> 
> I hope your appointment can help you peanut, that's so frustrating.
> 
> Good luck with the opks anneburg!
> 
> Afm. I'm 11dpo today and not feeling any symptoms at all :( I'd usually be cramping by now for both af or bfp. My boobs are killing me, but that always happens straight after O, cervix is high and firm but it tilts badly towards my back (another thing worrying me) so I can't reach to tell if it's closed still or not. I managed the other day to reach and it was closed. I have constant lotiony cm, not loads but it's always there. Feeling out though :(

Second.time- I also was having low temps in the lowers 96's previous to this cycle, since I started all the supplements, my temps never got that low. I had read and saw some video's done my fertility specialist that said that follicular phase temps that low are a REALLY high indication of a thyroid issue, which thyroid cancer runs in my family (actually all females on my mom's side get thyroid tumors, and have had to have their thyroid removed before 40, and as an added bonus they also have female reproductive cancers that every single one of them have had to had a hysto. before the ago of 35 bc of, so that probably has a lot to do with my feel so much pressure for time and conceiving) Anyways, this month when I started all the supp's my temps never got that low, and majority of my supp's help to regulate female repro. hormones AND all your other hormones as well, so I wouldn't be surprised if that is why I have had such a drastic change in pre and post O temps so far. But the change in time could have something to do with it as well, especially if your room has a couple windows and the sun heats it up fairly quickly and it's rising before you temp now. Just some thoughts on it though. And your wondfo is looking great, I would think it will either peak later that day or the next with what it already looks like! 

OilyMomma- So Jealous!!!! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy next nine months, and at least a few moments of sanity during the next 18-35 yrs :rofl: 

Peanut- Sorry to hear about all the grief and confusion you are going through this cycle. I surely hope that you can get some answers soon. Can you GP (or the Dr. doing your bloods) not refer you out to a fertility specialist?


Fxmommyduck- What has been going on, on your end of things?

AFM- I am currently 5 dpo, with a nice second estrogen dip right after my temp shift and steadily climbing back up now. Last night at 1am, I did a CP check and got this (Graphic) does this look like IB to you ladies? I haven't had anything look like that since, but it's been pink creamy cm all day ever since. No sex or crazy CP checking, so not sure what to think. It also came on right around the same time that my cramping amped up and I started to get breast pain, so I don't know. I've tested (call me crazy, but I've seen bfp's at 5/6dpo from determined charters so I just keep my FX'd that I might get lucky and catch an early bfp!) So far I have got some shadows but I'm not looking into it any further, as I've got my hopes up before bc of shadows and symptoms only for AF to show, so I'm waiting on a nice and clear Pregnant line, to start celebrating. I sure hope this month did it for us.... :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







10-12-16IB maybe 007 UPLOAD NOW IB.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambertwogood

cw1990 said:


> Hi everyone. I was thinking of getting some vitex to help get AF back since still nothing nearly 5 weeks after nexplanon removal. Have any of you used it? Thanks &#128522;

Using it LOVE IT! I also did Black Cohosh to help with hormone regulation, egg health and increase odd's of conception with it. You do the BC CD's 1-13 only, and the vitex your entire cycle. I would recommend these to regulate your cycle and get healthy fertility wise:

Multi- Cheap Version: 

(For cheap one's listed in order from best to worst:)

https://www.amazon.com/Centrum-Mult...16619&sr=1-6&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50

https://www.amazon.com/21st-Century...sr=1-22&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50&th=1


Multi that is the best: 

https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Advanced-Nutritional-System/p/RBLT-102839&[email protected]

And this is Really Important: https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Prenatal-DHA-Smart-Essentials/p/RBLT-113323&[email protected]@Heart

This is the Vitex that I suggest:

I take this:https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-1&keywords=femaprin

But I've heard really good things about this one: https://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Herbs-V...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-4&keywords=femaprin

And the Black Cohosh is Easy: 

https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...8&qid=1476317386&sr=1-9&keywords=Black+Cohosh


----------



## fxmummyduck

That looks a lot like my ib with my first!! All sounding promising symptoms too!!

Pretty sure af is arriving for me :( I'm so down and stressed that we're getting good bding in, very pos opks great timing etc and it's just not playing ball. I don't know what else to try!! I'm not used to 'trying' so I'm feeling very frustrated. And also panicking about why my average 33 day cycles are down to 26 days. Maybe I should go to the gp???


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Thank you so much, Amber! You just put my mind at ease. I was wondering if it would be OK to put off the Prometrium a day or two (not on purpose, just to be safe), and that makes a lot of sense. I think I'm taking it in the evening too, so I'll have a day to wait and monitor signs and feel confident that O has passed.
> 
> I just got this positive half an hour ago! This is the same day -- CD11 -- that I got a positive OPK last time. It's interesting that my ovulation date seems to be consistent and it's the LP that varies. I always figured it would be opposite. But I'll work with what I have! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Peanut, I hope your doctor's visit went well and gave you some insight.

Are you taking a high dose of B6, B12, and possibly Vitex to fix the luteal defect? It's REALLY Important to do that. I take a LOT of b6 and b12 a day. Just my Vitex alone has 100mg's of B6 it, which is 5,000%DV. And a bunch of my other things have b6,12 in them, as well as my complex I take.


----------



## ambertwogood

Lamontrod said:


> I've had 1 MC before I got pg with my DS he's now 9 years old. I've had the Mirena since he was born I had it removed in November. This is my first cycle TTC #2. We've dtd for 6 days during my fertile period all the way up to the dbO. Today is O! I'm 33 and finally ready for #2. How long do I need to wait to test? I'm anxious to get a positive!




second.time said:


> Lamontrod said:
> 
> 
> I've had 1 MC before I got pg with my DS he's now 9 years old. I've had the Mirena since he was born I had it removed in November. This is my first cycle TTC #2. We've dtd for 6 days during my fertile period all the way up to the dbO. Today is O! I'm 33 and finally ready for #2. How long do I need to wait to test? I'm anxious to get a positive!
> 
> You could feasibly get a positive within maybe 8 or 9 days, but if you do decide to test early, don't be discouraged if you don't see a positive. When I was pregnant in 2012, I had a stark negative at 9 DPO and had a super-faint line at 10 DPO, but then within less than a week it was very dark! So testing early can be an emotional roller coaster, but if it helps you wait and you have a lot of tests around, you should feel free. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Lamontrod- I'm in the same boat as far as testing. I'm 5dpo and have already started testing several times a day. I can't wait. I just can't. :rofl: 

And Second.time- Big Congrats on the Blazing + Wondfo LH!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## second.time

Amber, I only had two mornings of temps lower than 97, and they were both mornings when I was waking up unusually early and was traveling (low on sleep, kind of stressed out, etc.). I marked them as questionable -- every other temp this cycle has been 97 to 97.4, which seems a bit more expected. Thanks for mentioning thyroid issues. I worry that does run in my family, but the last test I had showed normal TSH levels, so hopefully I'm OK for now. It's a good thing to keep an eye on though. And I stopped taking B6/B12 right after AF ended because I was worried it would delay ovulation, but I'll start again soon.

Second day in a row of a positive OPK! Last cycle, I had a fairly strong positive one day and then it was back to negative the next. This time, I've seen two REALLY strong ones in a row. I have no clue whether this is good or bad. My temps are still pretty low and I'm seeing EWCM, so I guess I'll wait and see if I have a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## second.time

fxmummyduck said:


> That looks a lot like my ib with my first!! All sounding promising symptoms too!!
> 
> Pretty sure af is arriving for me :( I'm so down and stressed that we're getting good bding in, very pos opks great timing etc and it's just not playing ball. I don't know what else to try!! I'm not used to 'trying' so I'm feeling very frustrated. And also panicking about why my average 33 day cycles are down to 26 days. Maybe I should go to the gp???

I'm so sorry. It's frustrating, but even couples who do everything perfectly and are 100% healthy and fertile can take a while. It's just statistics, sadly. I think you should see your GP if it would give you peace of mind. At the very least you can have some basic blood work done and know that everything is OK, or maybe there's a very simple thing you can do to improve your odds. But my guess would be that you'll get a BFP very soon. I know how hard it is to wait.


----------



## cw1990

ambertwogood said:


> cw1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I was thinking of getting some vitex to help get AF back since still nothing nearly 5 weeks after nexplanon removal. Have any of you used it? Thanks &#128522;
> 
> Using it LOVE IT! I also did Black Cohosh to help with hormone regulation, egg health and increase odd's of conception with it. You do the BC CD's 1-13 only, and the vitex your entire cycle. I would recommend these to regulate your cycle and get healthy fertility wise:
> 
> Multi- Cheap Version:
> 
> (For cheap one's listed in order from best to worst:)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Centrum-Mult...16619&sr=1-6&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/21st-Century...sr=1-22&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50&th=1
> 
> 
> Multi that is the best:
> 
> https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Advanced-Nutritional-System/p/RBLT-102839&[email protected]
> 
> And this is Really Important: https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Prenatal-DHA-Smart-Essentials/p/RBLT-113323&[email protected]@Heart
> 
> This is the Vitex that I suggest:
> 
> I take this:https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-1&keywords=femaprin
> 
> But I've heard really good things about this one: https://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Herbs-V...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-4&keywords=femaprin
> 
> And the Black Cohosh is Easy:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...8&qid=1476317386&sr=1-9&keywords=Black+CohoshClick to expand...

Wow thanks! I'm in the UK and struggling to find any? I may have to widen my search? I'm glad you are seeing results. I can't wait to try &#128512;


----------



## Mom15

Cw - another name for vitex is Agnes castus. Maybe you can find it that way ;)


----------



## ambertwogood

cw1990 said:


> ambertwogood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cw1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I was thinking of getting some vitex to help get AF back since still nothing nearly 5 weeks after nexplanon removal. Have any of you used it? Thanks &#128522;
> 
> Using it LOVE IT! I also did Black Cohosh to help with hormone regulation, egg health and increase odd's of conception with it. You do the BC CD's 1-13 only, and the vitex your entire cycle. I would recommend these to regulate your cycle and get healthy fertility wise:
> 
> Multi- Cheap Version:
> 
> (For cheap one's listed in order from best to worst:)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Centrum-Mult...16619&sr=1-6&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/21st-Century...sr=1-22&keywords=centrum+silver+women+50&th=1
> 
> 
> Multi that is the best:
> 
> https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Advanced-Nutritional-System/p/RBLT-102839&[email protected]
> 
> And this is Really Important: https://shop.rainbowlight.com/Prenatal-DHA-Smart-Essentials/p/RBLT-113323&[email protected]@Heart
> 
> This is the Vitex that I suggest:
> 
> I take this:https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-1&keywords=femaprin
> 
> But I've heard really good things about this one: https://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Herbs-V...=UTF8&qid=1476317302&sr=8-4&keywords=femaprin
> 
> And the Black Cohosh is Easy:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...8&qid=1476317386&sr=1-9&keywords=Black+CohoshClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thanks! I'm in the UK and struggling to find any? I may have to widen my search? I'm glad you are seeing results. I can't wait to try &#128512;Click to expand...




second.time said:


> Amber, I only had two mornings of temps lower than 97, and they were both mornings when I was waking up unusually early and was traveling (low on sleep, kind of stressed out, etc.). I marked them as questionable -- every other temp this cycle has been 97 to 97.4, which seems a bit more expected. Thanks for mentioning thyroid issues. I worry that does run in my family, but the last test I had showed normal TSH levels, so hopefully I'm OK for now. It's a good thing to keep an eye on though. And I stopped taking B6/B12 right after AF ended because I was worried it would delay ovulation, but I'll start again soon.
> 
> Second day in a row of a positive OPK! Last cycle, I had a fairly strong positive one day and then it was back to negative the next. This time, I've seen two REALLY strong ones in a row. I have no clue whether this is good or bad. My temps are still pretty low and I'm seeing EWCM, so I guess I'll wait and see if I have a temp rise tomorrow!

cw1990: Please PM me, I think that I can help you out. 

Second.time- Okay, that sounds right then about the temps, I didnt read that it was only a few temps and not all of them. But from personal exp. from one HR thyroid problems/cancer to another when they do your blood work MAKE SURE that they are running a FULL THYROID PANEL/CASCADE, most dr.'s order the equivalent of the a generic thyroid test, and it is not the same, esp when you are in the HR group. I have seen many ladies in my family and some friends go for yr having problems but heir bloods come back great every time, only to find out that they weren't fully being tested and things were so f'd up, like off the charts btt their doc did do a full cascade that it was a horrible, horrible exp once being treated, one of them was so bad (with "great bloods" previous to full cascade) that once they did the FC she actually had to go through radiation treatment that was so intense that she literally glew in the dark and could not be around her children of anyone else for 3 weeks while they did the treatments and then waited for it wear off, bc she would of given her kids radiation poisoning or other people. It was absolutely INSANE. 

On another note, though I normally get two +'s as well with LH strips and the same as you, it's just a really good O for you, so it definitely is a good thing! 

Anyone on here in the UK? I REALLY want to buy some of the SuperDrug's midstream 10miu's and PT strips, but they refuse to ship to me from boots and I can't find them on ebay. Would anyone want to help me get my little hands on some of those tests pretty please, with icing and a cherry on top! :rofl: Seriously though, I NEED some of those tests! lol


----------



## AnneBurg

Sorry amber! Don't know how you can get those...

What time of day should I be using opk's? Am I not supposed to use with fmu?


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Sorry amber! Don't know how you can get those...
> 
> What time of day should I be using opk's? Am I not supposed to use with fmu?

SMU is best, so testing between 11-4 normally. If I get up really early I pee, then drink my coffee and eat breakfast, answer emails and such, and use the urine from the second time I pee to test LH with. You don't need to worry about hold time either, just not FMU. When my strips start to get darker, I up my testing to 3-4 times a day, SMU being 1st, then until about 8pm.


----------



## AnneBurg

Thank you!!
Will start tomorrow.


----------



## Mom15

Amber - great tutorial on how to use opk's. When I'm back I'm going to try my ic, that I forgot to bring on vaca with me.


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Amber - great tutorial on how to use opk's. When I'm back I'm going to try my ic, that I forgot to bring on vaca with me.

Are you talking about what I wrote or one of my video's on my Youtube channel? Just curious :)


----------



## Mom15

What you wrote about, but now I'm curious about your you tube channel ;) will check it out sometime. Don't know how I missed that in your sigi


----------



## fxmummyduck

second.time said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> That looks a lot like my ib with my first!! All sounding promising symptoms too!!
> 
> Pretty sure af is arriving for me :( I'm so down and stressed that we're getting good bding in, very pos opks great timing etc and it's just not playing ball. I don't know what else to try!! I'm not used to 'trying' so I'm feeling very frustrated. And also panicking about why my average 33 day cycles are down to 26 days. Maybe I should go to the gp???
> 
> I'm so sorry. It's frustrating, but even couples who do everything perfectly and are 100% healthy and fertile can take a while. It's just statistics, sadly. I think you should see your GP if it would give you peace of mind. At the very least you can have some basic blood work done and know that everything is OK, or maybe there's a very simple thing you can do to improve your odds. But my guess would be that you'll get a BFP very soon. I know how hard it is to wait.Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words second :) this ttc business is not easy!! And now I'm having a weird af too. It had my hopes up again yesterday when all I had was the tiniest amount of brown spotting now it's back but SO light, I've no idea what to think anymore. Just have to write it off as a weird one :(


----------



## second.time

Well, I'm not sure what's going with me. According to the OPKs and EWCM, I'd assume I O'ed a day or two ago, but my temps have been low these past two mornings ... around 96.8. I'm really hoping I see a temp spike within the next few days to let me know ovulation actually happened. Otherwise maybe an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Well, I'm not sure what's going with me. According to the OPKs and EWCM, I'd assume I O'ed a day or two ago, but my temps have been low these past two mornings ... around 96.8. I'm really hoping I see a temp spike within the next few days to let me know ovulation actually happened. Otherwise maybe an anovulatory cycle?

Will you add your chart in your sig? So I can look at it please. Also what kind of OPK/LH strips or kit are you using? Some of them are set very low for a surge to come up and some a very high. Wondfo's are 25mIU, the FR one's are 100mIU (which is insane bc only like 35% of women actually ever have a surge that high, but that's a whole rant for another day, lol) Anyways, my point behind asking is that if your personal surge level is say like a 50/60mIU and you are using a kit that peaks are 25, it would tell you were surging day's before you were actually going to O. I've had this happen to me personally. Have you continued with the OPK's since your positive? Have they gotten lighter, stayed the same, etc? if you haven't since you + do another one, bc they are capable of the test going darker then the control line, which would indicate your personal surge level is higher then the preset surge for the kit. But if you would feel better, if you have "normal range" cycles 28-36 day ranges, then a monitor might do you a world of wonder. I actually like the old CBFM better then the touch screen and just as accurate and you can get them on ebay all day long for little to nothing with sticks most of the time, and then your opk would personal to YOU and not a preset level.


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?c=search&sub=search

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?c=search&sub=search

AS for me- check out the pregnancy charts above I found on FF today, that are very similar to what my chart is turning out to look like.... I'm getting a little excited..... I normally would only be able to find like 1 chart like mine, and most of the time NONE, so to have so many come up, bc I clicked same BD pattern, pre/post O temps, and something else, can't remember and all those came up!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Mom15

Amber - I have EX for you!! Hope this is a sticky bean in the making :)


----------



## AnneBurg

Yes! Good luck Amber!


----------



## second.time

Amber, that's amazing! Seems like such a good sign. Fingers crossed!

I had two OPKs in a row with the test line darker than the control line. The last one I took, on Friday, had the two lines exactly the same strength, so it was getting lighter.

My temp bumped up today (96.8 to 97.4). When I took my temp later in the morning, it was closer to 97.8. I'd still love to consistently get those high 97s, but I'll take it! I'm using Kindara to track ... I'm not sure how to post it, but I could share a screenshot later?


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Amber, that's amazing! Seems like such a good sign. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I had two OPKs in a row with the test line darker than the control line. The last one I took, on Friday, had the two lines exactly the same strength, so it was getting lighter.
> 
> My temp bumped up today (96.8 to 97.4). When I took my temp later in the morning, it was closer to 97.8. I'd still love to consistently get those high 97s, but I'll take it! I'm using Kindara to track ... I'm not sure how to post it, but I could share a screenshot later?

That would work. And Kindara is normally really quick with getting back to you with questions, so I"m sure if you asked how you could add you chart into a signature on a community forum that they would tell you how to do it, that way we can all see what's happening with each other's charts daily updated. That's what i really like about the FF in the siggi, is that it updates when I change anything.


----------



## AnneBurg

Today have loads of cm (like usual at cd 11 of 28 day cycle) but only the faintest whiff of a line on the opk. Wondering if the same thing will happen as what happened when I was ttc#1- only ever got super faint lines, never positives. We shall see!


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Today have loads of cm (like usual at cd 11 of 28 day cycle) but only the faintest whiff of a line on the opk. Wondering if the same thing will happen as what happened when I was ttc#1- only ever got super faint lines, never positives. We shall see!

what urine are your testing with? what brand opk? the time of day? hold time? sustained from beverages?

Also, have you considered a CBFM? I have one Im selling that I would let go of for a good price....The reason I ask is bc the monitors, unlike opks/lh strip do not have "pre-set" mIU level to trigger a change in reading/surge, the very first test you take (most important not to miss the first time it asks) actually personally calibrates the monitor to your own personal hormone levels and are WAY more accurate then opk/lh strips.


----------



## AnneBurg

Amber: that's very interesting about the CBFM; I might consider it if we get to month 6 and beyond of TTC this time. But hopefully you can find someone who needs yours!!
Currently using a cheap Internet opk ([email protected]) so I don't know the sensitivity. Using it twice a day in mid morning and mid afternoon.


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Amber: that's very interesting about the CBFM; I might consider it if we get to month 6 and beyond of TTC this time. But hopefully you can find someone who needs yours!!
> Currently using a cheap Internet opk ([email protected]) so I don't know the sensitivity. Using it twice a day in mid morning and mid afternoon.

This is why I'm concerned with what you're using to check with. I've found alot of success with wondfo brand ovulation strips, I almost never have no line on them, so they detect very small amts, when you are not surging, and I literally watch my progression go from CD1 darker all the way to blazing + right pre O and then a degression in lines as my cycle winds down to AF coming. Every month like clock work. They are fabulous, esp, if you have a low surge level. The things is that you can't trust what the company say's is the mIU level on the package/website nor can you trust advertising like "99.99% accurate for most women"- that's a whole rant on things companie are allowed to claim that while "somewhat tecnically true, they in reality are not really" but the normal surge level between women and this the "normal" range, so there are also women who fall off both sides of this spectrum is a surge level at 22mIU-100mIU. Wondfo is supposed to be 25MIU I think, and they work very well for a lot of women. I can't say the same for their PTs but their LH strips are highly accurate (for me at least, and I know a lot of other ladies on here,that those are all they will use) But here's the kicker, you would think that a company like First Response's would have a highly accurate OPK kit, but they are actually one of the companies that scored the worst in independant testing, as their surge preset is 100mIU! only like 30% of women have a surge that high, but they claim on their box they are 99.99% accurate for most women, 30% of women does not = most to me, does it to you? But it's completely legal for them to advertise that bc of handpicked clinical research testing were they made sure that the women who participated had surge levels that would register a positive before preceeding with testing them, instead of like they should have done and completely randomized the test. But what company is wants to advertise "Only accurate for 30% of women, the rest of you are F*cked, lol"??? Do you see where I'm getting with this? So, those specific test have very mixed reviews on amazon and other sites, which is expected bc every woman's personal surge is a different amt. So the test that you are testing with is VERY IMPORTANT. Their is a company that makes different levels of MIU's for OPK's, I can't recall their name at this time, but that may be something you want to check into, so for a cycle you can start with their lowest mIU, then once it surges, move to the next MIU, and so on and so, until you can't get another peak level, and that would give you an idea of what you working with as far as a surge level for yourself, and then, you can just buy the two level's that were last one's you got peaks on to use each month so you have fair warning of your impending O. I'll find the company, but in the meantime here is some food for thought, I think you will find these articles/research results very shocking and interesting to read. My "gift" to you my darling fellow TTCer :flower: :

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/462194_2

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-best-pregnancy-tests/ This one talks about OPK's in the second half of the article

https://www.pregprep.com/best-ovulation-predictor-kits/

You may want to try this cheaper version of the advanced CBFM to see if it helps these are on ebay all the time with tons of sticks for really cheap.
https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php

The UK Version of this Kit is ACTUALLY the better and more sensitive one, so you can find the one's that are made over there on ebay as well: this is what I would recommend you trying:
https://uk.clearblue.com/clearblue-ovulation-test-range/clearblue-digital-ovulation-test-with-dual-hormone-indicator

Here are some Listings for it:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-x-Clear...713861?hash=item5425294285:g:YBcAAOSwNgxWDkFX

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-CLEARBLUE-EASY-ADVANCED-DIGITAL-Fertility-Monitor-Ovulation-Predictor-Test-/152277704663?hash=item2374755fd7:g:-JwAAOSwiLdWBEBM

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clearblue-Advanced-Digital-Ovulation-10-Test-Kit-with-Dual-Hormone-LH-Indicator-/172365736884?hash=item2821cc6bb4:g:olcAAOSwCGVX9geN

And the Actual Monitors:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clearblue-Fertility-Monitor-Used-/182312955123?hash=item2a72b2ecf3:g:fXsAAOSwLF1X~8tO

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Blue...273649?hash=item3f6d096bf1:g:BHwAAOSwzaJX5t-I

This is a really good deal with both the Advanced monitor and the OPKs for a BIN- I bet you could email them and offer them less, like 60 and they would take it!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clearblue-...569816?hash=item4655d28198:g:hnEAAOSwLnBX6XeU


And this is just an added bonus one on PT's: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4119102/


Okay...I'm done. Sorry for the long post, I just really want to help you figure this out.


----------



## second.time

I attached a screenshot of my current chart below -- as you can see, my temps shot up even more today. I'm guessing I ovulated around CD14, so I'm going to go ahead and count myself as 2 DPO now. All the signs point to me being done with ovulation, so I went ahead and started taking Prometrium today. My BD dates aren't really great since I was traveling a LOT this month. I'm just happy we had those dates free. So here's hoping.

AnneBurg, Amber did a great job explaining it to you, and I've heard of a lot of women who never see blazing positives on OPKs and still get pregnant. But I know it's useful to see a positive, so I hope you find a method that works for you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1963.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hi all. I had my implant removed Friday and just now starting CD1 of my first cycle TTC #2. I have a three year old boy who will hopefully be a big brother soon :) 
Good luck to you all :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Back to the tww


----------



## AnneBurg

Thanks for all that info Amber! Super useful! I had no idea there was such variance in the surge levels between women. I'm gonna use up the ones I've got for the rest of this cycle then if there's a next one I'll look into the ones you suggested.
Yay for ovulation Second! I hope you caught that egg!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome kirstybumx3!

fx you catch that egg soon, ttc can become all consuming and a little overwhelming but soo worth it!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Amber - i hope that the charts that march yours means you caught that egg and it's a sticky bean for you!

Anne - i never got a line on opks that was darker than control only as dark, so like amber said it's different for all ladies and all the tests aren't the same, but here's hoping you are having the same as when you conceived #1!

Second - don't get too discouraged with bding cuz with our first we only bded once during that cycle (i was just starting to temp to see what my cycles looked like so we weren't even truly ttc at that point!)

Peanut - i was just wondering about how you were doing and was going to ask if there was an update for you! so still no proper af? what does your ob say about it? fx for you!

afm - feeling way less tired (still there of course but able to function now) and nausea has subsided, i guess the second tri upswing is in effect. heard the baby's heartbeat (in 150's) at my last ob appt and all was good according to my ob. my us is coming up on the 27th and i can't wait to see this little one for the first time!


----------



## ambertwogood

MiBabyHopes said:


> Amber - i hope that the charts that march yours means you caught that egg and it's a sticky bean for you!
> 
> Anne - i never got a line on opks that was darker than control only as dark, so like amber said it's different for all ladies and all the tests aren't the same, but here's hoping you are having the same as when you conceived #1!
> 
> Second - don't get too discouraged with bding cuz with our first we only bded once during that cycle (i was just starting to temp to see what my cycles looked like so we weren't even truly ttc at that point!)
> 
> Peanut - i was just wondering about how you were doing and was going to ask if there was an update for you! so still no proper af? what does your ob say about it? fx for you!
> 
> afm - feeling way less tired (still there of course but able to function now) and nausea has subsided, i guess the second tri upswing is in effect. heard the baby's heartbeat (in 150's) at my last ob appt and all was good according to my ob. my us is coming up on the 27th and i can't wait to see this little one for the first time!

mibabyhopes- I bet its a girl! I think that they normally have lower HB's but I cant remember what the research had said on it


----------



## MiBabyHopes

amber - we are going to do a gender reveal with our family after the 20 week us, so we will know then!!! we waited with our ds until birth (my decision cuz dh wanted to know but supported me and was surprised with me) this time i want to plan for clothes so if it is a girl (which would be wonderful!) we can get some girl clothes and if it's a boy (still wonderful by the way!) then i can get out ds's baby clothes.


----------



## AnneBurg

MiBabyHopes: so wonderful that you'll be seeing your little bean soon! Let us know how the ultrasound goes.
We also were team yellow with ds... Don't know what id do with #2!


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> MiBabyHopes: so wonderful that you'll be seeing your little bean soon! Let us know how the ultrasound goes.
> We also were team yellow with ds... Don't know what id do with #2!

I found out with my first, but I "think" that I want to go team yellow with my second. It's just so hard, bc you don't know what to buy. All the GN stuff I see I don't like and if you don't know I feel like it's hard to prepare, but then I think about giving birth without knowing before hand and how special that moment would be when you finally find out what sex the baby is, is just priceless


----------



## second.time

MiBabyHopes, so cool that your pregnancy is going well! Hope everything continues to go wonderfully.

I found out at 20 weeks with my son but I'd like to try waiting this time. It does make clothes shopping a little harder, but I have lots of newborn clothes that are very gender-neutral. We went a little gender-neutral for my son.

I'm 4 DPO today. Took Prometrium the past two evenings. It does make me tired right after I take it, but thankfully not too bad during the day. No real symptoms ... just waiting around. Not sure if this is our month, but who knows?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.

So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.


----------



## second.time

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.

I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.


----------



## fxmummyduck

second.time said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.
> 
> I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.Click to expand...

Thanks second, yeh it's feeling hard already but I'm going to use the time to relax and stop thinking about ttc ALL the time lol! I have two lots of family coming to visit this month and Nov so a good distraction. Dh is finding it tough too I think but I'm really looking forward to a quiet Christmas just the three of us, a cosy fire and lots of snuggling &#128521; Maybe it will be our month!!


----------



## ambertwogood

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.




second.time said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.
> 
> I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.Click to expand...




fxmummyduck said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.
> 
> I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks second, yeh it's feeling hard already but I'm going to use the time to relax and stop thinking about ttc ALL the time lol! I have two lots of family coming to visit this month and Nov so a good distraction. Dh is finding it tough too I think but I'm really looking forward to a quiet Christmas just the three of us, a cosy fire and lots of snuggling &#128521; Maybe it will be our month!!Click to expand...

I can empathize as well, right after my last CP, I thought I needed a break, and for the first 2 1/2 wks while I was "recovering emotionally" it was nice to not have the daily obsessive thoughts about TTC and timing, and Ovulation and TWW's, but then when we BD'd out of the blue and I thought, "I should just go ahead and put that in FF" I immediately realized that we had just so happened to of timed our bding right around the time that I had O'd several times previous, then it was a whole whirlwind of regret and not knowing what the hell was going on and it drove me up the wall that I had actually not tracked that month. So, don't make the same mistake I did, and if you are actually taking a break, take one, and don't decide to put anything down in the middle of it, bc you will instantly regret your decision to not keep track of anything, and it will probably be one of the most stressful cycle's you've had yet, I know it was for me. Good Luck! And everything happens for a reason, so maybe your body need's these two months off, you could get you some fertility boosting supp's to take while you're on your break so when you do come back, you're in the best/optimal fertility health you could be, bc two months is a good amount of time for all them to really start working, and then maybe December will be your month! If you need help with deciding what is best to take, let me know, as I have done TONS of research on it and could help you out tremendously. You know, if you did decide to take them, then you wouldn't feel like it was just taking a break and it would actually feel like preparing for when you come back. If that makes sense?


----------



## fxmummyduck

ambertwogood said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second.time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, lots going on in here! Welcome Krissie nice to see you in here, I remember you in wtt. Glad to have your company again.
> 
> So, I'm really sad that me and dh are having to miss a couple of cycles. He has to go to Sweden next July so we can't risk a due date then. I definitely don't want to be stuck at home in the US with no family nearby with a newborn and a toddler. So we will resume trying in December. I'm just worried about missing 2 chances particularly as things have not happened for us yet &#128546; But there we go, it is what it is.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry! When I had to take a break last month, it was hard at first, but it ended up being kind of relaxing to just stop worrying about TTC for a while. I hope you end up having a peaceful break and come back to TTC feeling refreshed. I know it's still hard, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks second, yeh it's feeling hard already but I'm going to use the time to relax and stop thinking about ttc ALL the time lol! I have two lots of family coming to visit this month and Nov so a good distraction. Dh is finding it tough too I think but I'm really looking forward to a quiet Christmas just the three of us, a cosy fire and lots of snuggling &#128521; Maybe it will be our month!!Click to expand...
> 
> I can empathize as well, right after my last CP, I thought I needed a break, and for the first 2 1/2 wks while I was "recovering emotionally" it was nice to not have the daily obsessive thoughts about TTC and timing, and Ovulation and TWW's, but then when we BD'd out of the blue and I thought, "I should just go ahead and put that in FF" I immediately realized that we had just so happened to of timed our bding right around the time that I had O'd several times previous, then it was a whole whirlwind of regret and not knowing what the hell was going on and it drove me up the wall that I had actually not tracked that month. So, don't make the same mistake I did, and if you are actually taking a break, take one, and don't decide to put anything down in the middle of it, bc you will instantly regret your decision to not keep track of anything, and it will probably be one of the most stressful cycle's you've had yet, I know it was for me. Good Luck! And everything happens for a reason, so maybe your body need's these two months off, you could get you some fertility boosting supp's to take while you're on your break so when you do come back, you're in the best/optimal fertility health you could be, bc two months is a good amount of time for all them to really start working, and then maybe December will be your month! If you need help with deciding what is best to take, let me know, as I have done TONS of research on it and could help you out tremendously. You know, if you did decide to take them, then you wouldn't feel like it was just taking a break and it would actually feel like preparing for when you come back. If that makes sense?Click to expand...

Thanks so much Amber, completely agree and me and dh said as much. Strictly no messing around and caving in somewhere in the middle of my cycle, I don't want all the wondering and what ifs.

Definitely seeing it as an opportunity to get in good shape for trying again. I would definitely love your advice and knowledge on the best supps to take. I'd really appreciate it thank you! &#128578;


----------



## AnneBurg

Mummyduck sorry to hear about the forced TTC pause but like others have said maybe it'll be a nice change from all the obsessing! ;)

Speaking of obsessing... So I think my opk's are getting lighter today. The darkest line was Thursday afternoon, probably about the same as the control line. Never saw a pos, but I'm not surprised given never having seen one either when TTC #1. This afternoon my cm is getting cloudier (usually my ewcm is very clear) and my nipples are extremely sensitive. In any case if I'm Oing today, we haven't been able to bd since Wednesday. What do you guys think? Still a chance?


----------



## second.time

AnneBurg said:


> Mummyduck sorry to hear about the forced TTC pause but like others have said maybe it'll be a nice change from all the obsessing! ;)
> 
> Speaking of obsessing... So I think my opk's are getting lighter today. The darkest line was Thursday afternoon, probably about the same as the control line. Never saw a pos, but I'm not surprised given never having seen one either when TTC #1. This afternoon my cm is getting cloudier (usually my ewcm is very clear) and my nipples are extremely sensitive. In any case if I'm Oing today, we haven't been able to bd since Wednesday. What do you guys think? Still a chance?

I read that the two very best days for BDing are the two days right before ovulation, so that timing would seem perfect to me.


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> AnneBurg said:
> 
> 
> Mummyduck sorry to hear about the forced TTC pause but like others have said maybe it'll be a nice change from all the obsessing! ;)
> 
> Speaking of obsessing... So I think my opk's are getting lighter today. The darkest line was Thursday afternoon, probably about the same as the control line. Never saw a pos, but I'm not surprised given never having seen one either when TTC #1. This afternoon my cm is getting cloudier (usually my ewcm is very clear) and my nipples are extremely sensitive. In any case if I'm Oing today, we haven't been able to bd since Wednesday. What do you guys think? Still a chance?
> 
> I read that the two very best days for BDing are the two days right before ovulation, so that timing would seem perfect to me.Click to expand...


Agree, more pregnancies are the result of BDing in the 3 day fertile window previous to the day before and of you O. Only BDing on the the day before and of actually lowers your odds of getting pregnant, and yes you most definitely are still in the running, but it will probably be a girl ;)


----------



## AnneBurg

Thanks guys! Opk is very faint today so if I O'ed I think it definitely happened within the past 48h. Cm seems to have dried up today too, so I'm going to count today as 1dpo.
I really feel that temping would be helpful I just don't know how accurate it would be for me given that ds still wakes up a lot between 3 and 6am... Anyway we'll see.


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Thanks guys! Opk is very faint today so if I O'ed I think it definitely happened within the past 48h. Cm seems to have dried up today too, so I'm going to count today as 1dpo.
> I really feel that temping would be helpful I just don't know how accurate it would be for me given that ds still wakes up a lot between 3 and 6am... Anyway we'll see.

I have a very irregular sleep cycle and still am successful with temping, so you might want to give it a go. I of course track all my other signs, use the CB monitor, and LH strips as well, to make sure that my BBT's line up with everything, but they do each and every month, so I guess I'm lucky, or for some it's not as important to keep a strict schedule with it. I know other ladies that their charts would be completely whacked if they did what I did, but it does work for me, so maybe?


----------



## second.time

So I'm 8 DPO and was feeling a little gloomy ... not many signs or symptoms, temps holding steady at about 97.9 to 98. I took an OPK and it surprised me by being positive. I thought that was a little weird. I have one FRER in the house. I used the other two with my chemical pregnancy. One had a super-faint colorless line, the other was negative. I took this test at like 11:30, so not FMU or even SMU ... in fact there was only a little bit to test with because I'd just taken the OPK. And this popped up within five minutes.

Thoughts? I'm kind of shocked.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1438.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## second.time

I promise it looks pink in person! I'm trying to attach a different photo that's more clear.

I also attached the OPK, which is not FULLY positive but is way darker than it should be on CD22.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1440.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1435.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kirstybumx3

There's no denying that's a positive pregnancy test. Congratulations. Wow 8dpo! :)


----------



## second.time

Thank you, kirsty! Honestly I'm shocked. I didn't get a positive with my son until 10 DPO and it was SO faint a camera couldn't even capture it. I had to wait several more days to see a darker one. I'm also wondering if I Ov'd sooner? Maybe CD12? FertilityFriend was pretty definitive with the crosshairs but I don't know!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Thank you, kirsty! Honestly I'm shocked. I didn't get a positive with my son until 10 DPO and it was SO faint a camera couldn't even capture it. I had to wait several more days to see a darker one. I'm also wondering if I Ov'd sooner? Maybe CD12? FertilityFriend was pretty definitive with the crosshairs but I don't know!

Yeah I agree, there is NO DOUBTING that line. That's a BFP! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom15

Second - that looks totally positiv!!! My first thought was, I wonder if you are more than 8dpo. It's not even a squinter :) congrats!!


----------



## second.time

Thank you!!!

I have no idea what happened! My temps were so low on CD13 and CD14 and then went back up on CD15 ... it seemed like a really obvious temp rise. But if I'd only been watching EWCM, I probably would have guessed that ovulation was on CD12 and that I'm 10DPO right now. Irregular cycles are so frustrating! I'm cautiously hopeful and still honestly shocked.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I was going to ask if you'd used OPKs at all. Definitely seems dark for 8dpo. But 100% there! :)


----------



## ambertwogood

Congrats! That's so great! So happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy next 9 months! And a big bonjour to you TTCing, I bet your glad the stress of that is over! Wow, I'm a little shocked myself that it's so dark, any chance of two babies?

As for me- I need eye's please. I am currently 16dpo which is WAY too long of LP for me. I have had a couple squinter's and then they went to neg's so I figured I was out, but AF still hasn't showed and when I got a squinter the last time on DG test, I decided to do a double dye test "experiment" just to see what happened. Well, the last time I did this I thought that OPK and PT dye were the same, so it wouldn't matter, I was wrong. You HAVE to use PT dye. When I used the OPK dye I got a blazing + last time, but once someone asked which dye I had used and re ran the test with PT dye, I barely got a line and it looked all crazy like an evap or dye run would, where it was a thin dark on one side light on the other and wavy, not at all what a real BFP would look like. Well, this time, with PT dye it looked exactly like a BFP. Which I thought was really weird, bc I've tried doing this several times, when I thought I saw squinters, and this has never happened before. I'll post a pic of those results compared to the last time I did it below, and then put up pic's of this morning's squinter,and last night's FRER and CB Plus. Let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







Ten minutes for Just for Fun DPO double Dye Test 001 (640x480).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









Ten minutes for Just for Fun DPO double Dye Test 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









ICON25 DoublePTDye and a Normal Icon25 9.10 005 (640x480).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ambertwogood

Now, this is from this morning, taken while still wet, and well within the time limit. Do you ladies see anything?

Filter changed to bring it out more, bc it's super faint
https://i63.tinypic.com/2igkso3.jpg

No Filter Different angle (very hard to photograph this one) 
https://i67.tinypic.com/1267fqt.jpg


----------



## ambertwogood

https://i64.tinypic.com/15mepaq.jpg

Last one from this morning. I swear I can the faintest little pink line on it.


----------



## second.time

I saw VERY strong positives on CD 11 and 12, and then a positive that was getting a little lighter but was still clearly positive on CD 13. Very mysterious! I guess they'll be calculating my due date from LMP anyway, but I wish I had a better sense of ovulation. 

From what I've read, every pregnancy tends to be a little different in terms of how quickly a HPT shows a positive, so maybe that's all it is.


----------



## ambertwogood

FRER from last night. Don't know if you will be able to see it. I think I'm seeing things myself. It's so faint and I can't tell if it even has color to it or not. First is with blue filter, second is different photo no filter.

https://i68.tinypic.com/909507.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/67nu9u.jpg


----------



## kirstybumx3

I'm on my phone so not much help I can't see anything on the last pic but I can't zoom in. I've not heard of using opk strips how does it work?

I'm 9 days post implant removal and have come out in terrible spots around my jawline. They are very sore and fierce. Is this likely just hormone change from the removal? For someone who rarely gets spots it's very annoying and so so painful. I know it's wishful thinking but I hope it's hormone change because of a fertilised egg and not just the shift from implant removal! Think it's probably way too soon though. 

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskx1be9zl.jpeg


----------



## second.time

ambertwogood said:


> https://i64.tinypic.com/15mepaq.jpg
> 
> Last one from this morning. I swear I can the faintest little pink line on it.

I do see a faint line! Good luck -- really hope it gets stronger!


----------



## ambertwogood

https://i66.tinypic.com/2mc61rt.jpg

https://i68.tinypic.com/hv4axi.jpg


----------



## ambertwogood

https://i65.tinypic.com/21ctevl.jpg

https://i64.tinypic.com/2ir5axj.jpg


----------



## ambertwogood

kirstybumx3 said:


> I'm on my phone so not much help I can't see anything on the last pic but I can't zoom in. I've not heard of using opk strips how does it work?
> 
> I'm 9 days post implant removal and have come out in terrible spots around my jawline. They are very sore and fierce. Is this likely just hormone change from the removal? For someone who rarely gets spots it's very annoying and so so painful. I know it's wishful thinking but I hope it's hormone change because of a fertilised egg and not just the shift from implant removal! Think it's probably way too soon though.
> 
> https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskx1be9zl.jpeg

Yes it is probably just from changes in your hormones, but at this time there is really no way of knowing whether it's from the implant coming out or pregnancy


----------



## kirstybumx3

I think I see something on the blue dye x


----------



## ambertwogood

https://i63.tinypic.com/zxmp14.jpg

This CB+ is from just now. Line popped up almost instantly but is super faint. This is driving my nuts.


----------



## AnneBurg

Amber I definitely see the lines on the ic and on the clearblue!! Weirdly I can't see anything on the frer. So exciting!! 
Will you test again with a frer tomorrow morning??


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Amber I definitely see the lines on the ic and on the clearblue!! Weirdly I can't see anything on the frer. So exciting!!
> Will you test again with a frer tomorrow morning??

The IC is a 10mIU (a real 10mIU and not just claims to be) so that COULD possibly explain why the FRER is not picking it up yet. I have a faint line on two other brand IC's though too, so I'm not sure. This is just so weird. I'm fricking 16dpo!!! :growlmad: I just want an answer my LP has never went on this long, and I know I O'd CD17, so there is no guessing my LP this time. It's just crazy that it is taking this long to get a definitive answer. I felt what felt like implantation cramps (more like stabbing in on specific spot on the right side of where you would assume your uterus/ovaries are, like literally could of pointed it out) on 12dpo, if that was in fact when I implanted, shouldn't my hcg be higher then 10 by now?


----------



## second.time

Amber, I read so many stories of people not getting strong positives until quite a while after ovulation. I don't think it's a bad sign, but I know it's frustrating. Things are looking great though, and to have it happen on multiple tests seems so promising. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnneBurg

Yes I agree with second I've also read so many stories of implantation only happening after 14dpo... I've got my fingers crossed for you Amber!!


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Amber, I read so many stories of people not getting strong positives until quite a while after ovulation. I don't think it's a bad sign, but I know it's frustrating. Things are looking great though, and to have it happen on multiple tests seems so promising. Fingers crossed!




AnneBurg said:


> Yes I agree with second I've also read so many stories of implantation only happening after 14dpo... I've got my fingers crossed for you Amber!!

I feel like I just want to bang my head against the wall. lol.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

second - congrats i def see pink, fx it gets darker and you have a sticky bean for a h&h 9 months!

amber - hmm maybe a little bit of a squinter on the frer and the blue dye one, fx for a blazing pos and a sticky bean for you too!


----------



## AnneBurg

Omg second I totally didn't see your earlier post! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## second.time

Thank you!!! I ran out and bought more tests. I got a positive on an Equate test as well, so I guess it's sinking in. Really hoping that everything goes well -- this is such an uncertain stage.


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Thank you!!! I ran out and bought more tests. I got a positive on an Equate test as well, so I guess it's sinking in. Really hoping that everything goes well -- this is such an uncertain stage.

What cycle is this for you?


----------



## second.time

ambertwogood said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I ran out and bought more tests. I got a positive on an Equate test as well, so I guess it's sinking in. Really hoping that everything goes well -- this is such an uncertain stage.
> 
> What cycle is this for you?Click to expand...

It's the third cycle. We had two unsuccessful ones back in August and September, took a cycle off, and this is our third time trying.


----------



## second.time

So I'm driving myself a little crazy right now. I was so tired last night that I passed out without setting my alarm. I woke up at 4:50 a.m. and took my temperature. Usually I temp at 7 a.m. My temperature was 97.08, which is below my coverline of 97.4. I took it twice to make sure. I went back to bed, slept for a bit, woke up again at 7:15 ... and my temps are back up to where I'd generally expect, in the high-97-low-98 range.

Do you think the huge drop was just because I woke up so much earlier than usual? I adjusted it with one of those calculators but it was still 97.5. I really hope it's not a bad sign! I still have a BFP today, though not darker than yesterday's.


----------



## AnneBurg

I don't know much about temping... For how long is the temp supposed to stay above cover line for?
Hopefully it doesn't mean anything! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## second.time

Well, if you look at BBT charts most pregnant charts see a steady temp rise after ovulation -- maybe some dips here and there, but pretty steady after maybe 10 DPO. The first trimester is supposed to run pretty hot. 

I've been anxiously taking my temperature throughout the day, just to reassure myself, and it's been consistently 98.2 to 98.6, which is nice. When I take my temp throughout the day pre-Ov, I'm usually more like 96.8 to 97.4, so this is a good change. 

I should probably just stop temping now that I have a BFP. Most women do. I'm just at that stage where it doesn't feel real and any sign either comforts me or scares me.


----------



## Mom15

Second - I had to force myself to stop temping when I got pregnant. It would get a low temp and freak out. It was hard, but it made me stop analyzing sth that didn't need analyzing :) 

Amber - any news? Hope af didn't get you!


----------



## second.time

Mom15, it's probably a good idea to stop! I wasn't charting BBT with my first, but I was pretty obsessive about taking tests. And not temping is a nice excuse to not have to wake up quite as early. 

Amber, I agree with Mom15 -- I've been waiting for updates! Hope all's well with you. 

AFM, had a darker FRER today. With my chemical, the tests kept getting fainter, and with my son, they kept getting darker, so it's a relief to me to see progression.


----------



## MissCherry

Hello all:flower:
Currently on the dreaded TWW on our first month properly TTC #2. We were originally NTNP only to realise we were actually getting sad when AF came along so here goes nothing! AF due on Halloween so I'm trying to resist the urge to POAS :rofl::witch:


----------



## Mom15

The moral of my story...if you want to get pregnant, don't go on vacation. Ha. Cd 41....41!!! No O yet. More than ever do I believe in supplements etc. While on vacation I stopped seed cycling, Mayan massage, was sloppy with taking prenatal, vitex and omega 3 every day and here I am still waiting to O. Of course the other factors are jetlag and increased nursing at times due to plane ride, sleeping somewhere foreign, etc. I am hoping what I saw today is the start of fertile cm. Doing my ic opk's and so far just a faint line. To be continued...Fun fact on the side, I am very slowly trying to wean my son. He still nursed 3-4 times last night, but a couple of times he was satisfied with holding my nipple when I said no. Little weirdo :) I'll take that as a first step. 

Welcome Miss Cherry!


----------



## AnneBurg

Welcome miss cherry! 

Haha I am right there with you mom15! I am trying to say no (halfheartedly) to nighttime feeds but it is SO HARD when ds gets so upset about it. We had some really good nights with maybe only 2 short feeds during the night but then he got sick again and it's back to every 2 hours...
The nipple holding totally cracked me up ;)

Sorry to hear about your long cycle! I hope the opk's start getting darker for you!

Second, yay for darker FRER!

Amber: any news?

Afm 4dpo here and the waiting sucks...


----------



## Mom15

Anne - i bring him to bed when he wakes up, so last night he fed at 10.30, 1.30, 3.40, 6.30, 7.40. Waaaay too much. I am planning on getting a mattress I can put in his room on the floor, so when he wakes up at night I can nurse and then sneak away and hopefully he sleeps more through the night. I cannot get him back into the crib. He'll wake up as soon as I try to lay him down. 
Hope the next days pass fast for you!!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

i can't wait, we are getting ready to go to the us right now, we are finally going to have a peek at this little one!!! and if the baby cooperates they will know the gender and write it down for us to bake in a cake, possible reveal set for the 4th of nov.

i'll be on later to catch up with all that has been going on!


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - looking forward to your update and hoping all is well at the us!!

Afm - EWCM finally and a lot! Just need DH to come home. I am begging my body not to O before Saturday. Dh comes back from his work trip midnight Friday. Ugh. It's killing me waiting over 40 days to O and now we might not even get a chance. 
Oh and I forget every time and wonder why DS is nursing like a maniac. I'm positive now it happens when I O. Last night I started my first attempt at weaning at night. It took him 1.5h to go back to sleep :) that was around one am. At 5 am I caved and let him nurse. But still happy I didn't cave all night.


----------



## second.time

MiBabyHopes, good luck at the scan! How exciting to find out whether you'll have a boy or a girl.

Mom15, hope O holds off for you. I get EWCM for several days before O so I imagine your timing will be fine. We were traveling a lot this month and I was sure we'd mistimed it.

Today is the day my period is officially due to start. I haven't had a cycle longer than 25 days since July 2015, so if it's going to start, it would be today. I know the progesterone supplements would probably be helping anyway. But I saw another strong test today and I'm optimistic! After two chemicals, early pregnancy always feels a little scary.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so the tech said all looks good but she did say that i was measuring a week behind but that matches better to when i ov'd so... they did find out the gender but it's in a sealed envelope ready for a baker to make a cake.

mom15 - thankfully like second said o doesn't happen right when ewcm shows so you have time still!

second - i hear you i was waiting for the other shoe to drop for the first few weeks of this pregnancy (we still haven't told everyone, just family and close friends)
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-27 11.39.06_crop.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome Miss Cherry!

hope the witch doesn't get you on halloween (hehe that's a little funny) fx you catch that egg instead!


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, last few cycles I had 5 days of ewcm, so that's what I'm hoping will happen again. 

The witch on Halloween....that is funny. She shall stay far away!!


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - glad all is fine and sounds like the weight is explained with O date. Lovely pic :). Can't wait to hear how the reveal party went!


----------



## AnneBurg

Mibaby: what a wonderful pic of your little bean! Looks happy and healthy in there :)
Gender reveal sounds like so much fun! Can't wait to hear about it!!

Mom15 I also get many days of ewcm before O so I think you've got time! This cycle ewcm started on cd11 and I only O'ed on cd16.
Also you're so brave with the nightweaning! I've halfheartedly tried to cut down the nighttime breastfeeding several times in the past... Not good at sticking with it though! Especially when ds gets sick!

Second: I'm sorry the early part of this pregnancy is causing you so much worry, I hope that soon you start to feel secure enough to be excited!!

6dpo here and I feel so done with this tww! AF due in exactly 1 week I just want to know already!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Also is anyone worried about Amber? Strange that there've been no updates?


----------



## MissCherry

I caved this morning and tested. bfn. I'm 11 DPO. Could still be a little early (wishful thinking) I've come down with tha flu this week and I'm diabetic so my immune system is shot at thall moment :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry not been in much it's really hard we're not trying for these 2 cycles!!

Beautiful scan photo Mibaby, so lovely to see baby. Glad all is going well.

Wow huge congratulations second! H&h nine months to you x

Mom15 hoping you catch that egg and you can get to bd really soon!

Welcome miss Cherry, good to have you here.11dpo could just be too early so don't give up hope yet. I caught a cold with my ds so the flu could be a good sign. Hope you feel better though.

Anneburg. Aaah hope the rest of your tww goes quickly! I always find the second week so much worse, the first I don't symptom spot as I always reassure myself with it's just too early, but the second week is torture. Good luck!

Also worried about Amber too, I wonder if she is any other thread at the moment. Hope she's ok.

Afm. Cd15 and really bad O cramps for the last two days, stayed away from dh last night, it would've been too hard/tempting to just go with it. Once this cycle has gone, just one more and we'll be ttc again!


----------



## second.time

Thanks, everyone! I'm feeling cautiously optimistic today. Things are continuing to look pretty good. I went to have betas drawn and will go back on Halloween to get a second round done, to see the comparison. 

AnneBurg, fingers crossed you see a BFP very, very soon. 

Cute scan, MiBabyHopes! I bet you can't wait to slice into that cake.

MissCherry, 11 dpo is early -- hope your flu clears up quickly.

Fxmummyduck, I know it's tough to wait, but you'll be back to TTC in no time. And I really felt more optimistic this cycle after taking a breather.

Hope Amber's OK. I'm surprised there are no updates yet.


----------



## AnneBurg

So glad you're starting to feel optimistic Second! Let us know how the betas go.

I'm 8dpp today. Time is really dragging on... I might cave and test tomorrow, although I was planning to hold out to 12dpo!


----------



## MissCherry

I'm out. The witch came early.


----------



## Mom15

Sorry Cherry! Early witches suck!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Sorry to hear that miss cherry! It's so frustrating when your cycle does something unexpected.

So I'm 9dpo today (possibly 10?) very faint line with clear blue this morning. I know I know blue dye tests suck but I had bought it in error! Will have to go buy a FRER today to see if this is the real deal...


----------



## second.time

MissCherry, I'm so sorry. At least with an earlier AF it means you can get back to TTC more quickly. I was frustrated by the early AFs I got while TTC, but it was a relief to know that I was about to get another good chance. Hope this next month is the one for you.

AnneBurg, that's exciting!!! Please update us once you take the FRER.

I got my first beta results back. At 3w5d, my HCG was 426.5. I'm hoping it's risen a lot when I get it taken tomorrow.


----------



## MissCherry

Thanks all. My last 3 cycles have become a little bit irregular but I've had a lot of stress ans the flu so fx it will sort itself back out now!


----------



## AnneBurg

FRER definitely has a faint positive!!! I think I only got a bfp at 11dpo with my son so I really wasn't expecting it this early!!!


----------



## Mom15

Oh Anne how awesome!! Will you treat us with pics??


----------



## Mom15

Afm, I really hope I O'ed a couple of days ago. I got a bad head cold on Friday so hopefully that didn't stop O as I'm very sure I was gearing up to it. With my cold and cm being back to creamy when DH was back home we didn't bd, but I'm ok as this wa such a late O it feels like the egg quality was as good anyway. That might make no sense, but either way I just want a fresh start. So I am pretending I'm 2 dpo without the chance of pregnancy. If my lp is still short, which I am expecting as our nursing has not changed and if anything it has increased, I will be expecting AF in 5/6 days.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations, Anne!!! That's wonderful.

Mom15, hope this fresh start brings an awesome cycle and a BFP next month.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you second. I look forward to some awesome numbers from you tomorrow!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Thanks guys!! I'm going to have to figure out how to attach a pic! I think I have to use the desktop site instead of the mobile site?


----------



## Mom15

Ladies I think I was wrong!! Looks like my opk's are showing a progression. Today's was 4h hold and done at 7.30pm. Maybe I haven't O'ed yet after all?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom15

Anne - yes, I just had to figure it out too. Go to desktop version and then advanced reply instead of quick reply. Click on the paper clip and you can attach a pic. Maybe there is an easier way, but it worked.


----------



## AnneBurg

Mom15 if the bottom one is today then yes I think you're right you haven't Oed yet!
Any updates on the betas Second?
I will get around to updating a pic I swear but frer was darker again this morning! Yay!


----------



## Mom15

Anne - today's was even darker. I think I peaked midday today. Will keep doing them to see them get lighter and take a pic to have a reference for next month. Will skip this one and the give it 100% starting next cycle. 

Congrats again on your bfp!! Nice to hear that it's getting darker. 

Second - I hope everything is ok?!?

Amber - thinking of you!!


----------



## second.time

Anne, that's wonderful to hear! Getting darker is such a good sign!

Mom15, sounds like a good plan.

I had my betas drawn this afternoon and I don't have the results yet. I've tried to just focus on having a relaxing Halloween with my son! It was a nice one. Hopefully I hear some good news tomorrow.


----------



## AnneBurg

Does this work? The top one is at 9dpo, the bottom one is from this morning at 11dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kirstybumx3

Lovely lines!!!


----------



## second.time

Beautiful lines, Anne!


----------



## Mom15

Looking great, Anne!!


----------



## second.time

The nurse called me and said my hcg level went from 426 to 2200 in three days! That's a doubling time of 30 hours. I guess that's good? Seems so high!


----------



## AnneBurg

Great betas second! I think normal is around 48h!
Yay!


----------



## second.time

Thanks, Anne ... it just seems so high for 4w1d. I can't find many other women who had such high hcg levels.


----------



## Mom15

Second - glad to hear your numbers are going up. I have never had them done so I can't help with the actual numbers. Could O be off by a day? As say are rising so quickly a day could make a difference. Twins wouldn't happen to run in your family ;)


----------



## second.time

Mom15, I don't think so! I've never heard of any multiple relatives. My husband's grandpa was a twin, but that's about it (and I know twins come from the maternal side, right?).

I'm really thinking I ovulated earlier. If I'd just been paying attention to my signals, I would have assumed CD12. But my temps told me it was CD14. Maybe my temps were off because I was traveling that weekend? I know traveling tends to give me lower temps. 

It would make sense -- our BD timing was MUCH better for CD12, it would explain the early positive (because I would have been 10 DPO, not 8 DPO), and it would explain the higher HCG, because 2200 at 18 DPO is a little high, but not too crazy.


----------



## AnneBurg

I think that makes sense Second.
I heard that only when beta is like over 95,000 are they worried about molar pregnancy.


----------



## second.time

Yeah, I worried about molar pregnancy a little, but it seems like those numbers are 50k + very early on. Plus there's only like a 0.1% chance of it happening. As scary and sad as it is, I probably shouldn't worry too much.

How are you, Anne?


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Congrats Anne!!! Such lovely lines. wishing you a h&h 9 months!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Second that is fantastic about your betas, it is a little high but if your dates are off like you think then that would explain it (or twins???)


----------



## MiBabyHopes

well tom night we will cut into the cake and find out if we are having a girl or a boy and i'm getting super excited! 

it was so lovely to see this little one with the scan last week and know that all is well and feeling more movements helps me know that too.

we did decide to announce on fb but didn't do it yet, thinking about a gaming theme with our little man as player 1 and a poster with player 2 loading (coming march 2017) and going to hopefully record the cake cutting and put that up too.


----------



## second.time

Probably not twins! I don't have any in my family. I think my body just might make a lot of HCG for some reason. 

The weird thing is that I'm pretty symptom-less. Tired, having trouble sleeping, occasional flashes of queasiness, and a weird sour taste in my mouth after eating. That's about it. I'd think high HCG would make me more prone to symptoms?

The Player 1/Player 2 idea is so cute! And so exciting about the gender reveal -- I hope you'll come back and share once you know!


----------



## AnneBurg

MiBaby so so fun about the player 1/2 idea! That's so creative!
I hope the cake cutting is fun tonight!!
Second Glad you're not getting too many untoward symptoms yet! I really really hope I don't get any morning sickness as I didn't last time and I don't think I'd cope very well with it!
My only symptoms so far are fatigue and nipple pain when ds nurses.


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby- enjoy your party!!! I love the comparison of player loading. 

Anne - how often if so does DS nurse at night. I think that's a big factor in my lp. If I could night wean or get down to one feed maybe I would get more that 7/8 day lp. We'll see how long this one is, but with DS having had a cold and incisors breaking through we are at nursing every two. hours at night right now.


----------



## ambertwogood

AnneBurg said:


> Also is anyone worried about Amber? Strange that there've been no updates?

I'm okay. Not really allowed to talk about it. But my account was disabled for a while. I'm back now. Another CP, the account thing couldn't of come at a worse time, literally the next morning after they did that I woke in a pool of blood, Stress I guess. I had some nice clear + test, they went - after the crazy bleeding though. So, I was really upset that I couldn't access my account with all that going on. But it is what it is. I'm now onto a new cycle and I did the same thing I did the last time after my last CP with not tracking anything, then last night I decided to check my CP/CM and what do you know it was HSO, so I did an OPK and it was almost + so we went ahead and BD'd. Figured all signs were pointing to my fertile week. Which is early for me, but my OPK was + today, so I guess all things are go. will keep BDing until they go neg again, or I see a temp shift. I haven't been temping but I will start from here on out, bc I have a good shift, so it's pretty obvious which phase I am after a few temps. I think that we got lucky and caught it a few days previous to my O, though, so I feel good. I normally O withing 2-3 days after my first + OPK, so I think we are probably good. REally weird to have a + OPK so early though, it is CD10 for me, last cycle I O'd CD17. Maybe that means the supplements are really helping and I will start having "normal" length cycles now. I am guessing I will see a shift on CD12-14, so that's good.


----------



## ambertwogood

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-true-that-giving-birth-to-twins-runs-in-families_10323566.bc

Congrats! Anne, your lines look wonderful.

Whoever had the high beta the above article is for you ;) It say's that identical twins are completely chance and have nothing to do with gentic history, so it IS possible :happydance: LOL


----------



## Mom15

Amber - good to hear from you!! And I'm so sorry about another cp :( If you don't mind me asking, is there anything your doctor can look into as it's your second one in such a short time? I mean tests as to why it's happening? I'm sorry if that's too personal of a question then just ignore it ;) I know some losses are unavoidable, but when it happens repeatedly I wonder if it's just sth like low progesterone. 
Btw. the opk's I got worked for me:) I finally O'ed cd 48!! For a couple reasons we decided to skip this cycle, but with the intent to give it 100% from now on :)


----------



## ambertwogood

kirstybumx3 said:


> Lovely lines!!!




second.time said:


> Probably not twins! I don't have any in my family. I think my body just might make a lot of HCG for some reason.
> 
> The weird thing is that I'm pretty symptom-less. Tired, having trouble sleeping, occasional flashes of queasiness, and a weird sour taste in my mouth after eating. That's about it. I'd think high HCG would make me more prone to symptoms?
> 
> The Player 1/Player 2 idea is so cute! And so exciting about the gender reveal -- I hope you'll come back and share once you know!




Mom15 said:


> Amber - good to hear from you!! And I'm so sorry about another cp :( If you don't mind me asking, is there anything your doctor can look into as it's your second one in such a short time? I mean tests as to why it's happening? I'm sorry if that's too personal of a question then just ignore it ;) I know some losses are unavoidable, but when it happens repeatedly I wonder if it's just sth like low progesterone.
> Btw. the opk's I got worked for me:) I finally O'ed cd 48!! For a couple reasons we decided to skip this cycle, but with the intent to give it 100% from now on :)

Thank you. It warmed my heart to see that so many of you even noticed that I was gone and were asking about me. Thanks for that. It means a lot. And actually this makes the 3rd one in the last 6months. It has literally been CP, BFN, CP, BFN, CP, now next cycle. And yes, I have thought about the low progesterone thing, but wouldn't my BBT's reflect that? I know that my BBT's post O are up and down quite a bit, but they stay above the coverline, except for the second estrogen dip you get between 1-5dpo, and the temps are always on the higher side. Is the jumps enough to be concerned about progesterone? I've thought about buying something, but don't know where to start, bc so many of them don't really work, and I don't have a fertility doctor. Is that something that a regular OB/GYN could help with if I told her we were trying to conceive?


----------



## ambertwogood

OH, and I'm glad to hear that the OPK's worked for you. I have privately tested MANY LH strips, and had numerous companies send me ones to review for them on my YouTube channel, and I know that they don't all work the same or give the same results, so that's why I was worried about you, is all. With you not Oing so late, have you been diagnosed with any fertility issue's? I know how much it sucks to have to wait that long to O, it feels like a fricking eternity. And makes you jealous of the ladies that have clock work 26-28 day cycles, bc it seems like they get to try so much more often then us. I didn't O until CD 35 a few cycles back and it was torture. So I feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## second.time

Amber, I'm so sorry about your chemical pregnancy. I know how frustrating and heartbreaking that feels. I do think you could ask about progesterone supplements. It's usually a first step in dealing with early losses like this. You could talk to an OB-GYN or even a GP. If they hear you've had three CPs close together, I'm sure they'll be open to trying something that's pretty risk-free.


----------



## Mom15

ambertwogood said:


> OH, and I'm glad to hear that the OPK's worked for you. I have privately tested MANY LH strips, and had numerous companies send me ones to review for them on my YouTube channel, and I know that they don't all work the same or give the same results, so that's why I was worried about you, is all. With you not Oing so late, have you been diagnosed with any fertility issue's? I know how much it sucks to have to wait that long to O, it feels like a fricking eternity. And makes you jealous of the ladies that have clock work 26-28 day cycles, bc it seems like they get to try so much more often then us. I didn't O until CD 35 a few cycles back and it was torture. So I feel your pain :hugs:

Amber - like Second said I would ask your ObGyn about your recurring early losses. I see your point about your temp suggesting there is enough progesterone, but maybe your doctor has more info in that regards. 

To answer your question about my long cycle(s). I'm going to start waaayyy back so this could get long. I got my period at about 13. I bled a lot and heavy. So much so that I ended up at the hospital and got a d&c because my lining had built up sooo much. It was twice as thick as it should have been. To "fix" my cycle I was put on the pill. And then eventually stayed on it for protection so when I quit to ttc #1 I had been on it for about 17years! Being on it for so long and pretty much soon after I had my period for the first time I never knew what my natural cycle was. So when we ttc #1 I had a total of 6 cycles before I conceive. But that took 9 months as they were 5-7 weeks long. Of those probably only 3 were timed right. So I really don't like giving people the false impression that it took 9 month. When really I conceived on the 3rd maybe 4th try, I just had to wait a lot to try. My doctor didn't say much about my cycles being so long, so I've tried to do a lot of my own research. Keep in mind that I am still nursing Ds for nap and at night, so since I had him I have made to a max Lp of 8 days. I haven't been able to fix my lp, but with a lot of work I think I can O a lot earlier than Cd 48. So the cycle before this one I O'ed cd 24. The earliest I have ever O'ed in my life. I truly believe that I can influence it. Here is what I did and will do again this next cycle. I take prenatals, omega3 and vitex. I learnt how to do Mayan abdominal massage and do it every night in bed. I seed cycle, quit caffeine and sugar (at least limit it as much as I can handle, it's my only addiction :) ) and I drink a mix of certain herbs before and after O. So all those things seem to make a difference and on top of it I try to eat healthy and avoid xenoestrogens that are in our environment such as plastic flipflops as they mimic estrogen and that is what I think I have too much of hence the long follicular phase. (Google Lara Briden, I love her blog all about hormones and things). That's all I can think of! So when we went on vacation I ate and drank what I wanted, didn't do massage or seeds and was sloppy with my supplements. Next cycle will show!! Oh and I would like to cut down on night feeds with DS, which I think could fix my lp.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

so the inside of the cake was purple, i guess we are having a little girl! :happydance: we are sooo excited that we will have one of each and just hope the tech wasn't wrong, but she did say she wouldn't have written it if she wasn't sure.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

amber - welcome back and sorry to hear about another cp :cry:, like the other ladies said ask your ob and see if they can think of something that helps, perhaps it could just be progesterone, fx to figure this out. :hugs:

mom15 -fx you catch the egg soon and that your cycles get shorter with all that you are doing to try and help your body!


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby - yay for a girl!! How fun that you'll have one of each :)


----------



## Mom15

Ugh...I think Af is here!! Thought it might just be spotting, but I'm starting to cramp which I usually only do with AF. I knew things got messed this cycle, but a 3 day Lp?!?! I'm glad we didn't even stress about trying. Not that it is usually stressful, but we would have had to bd while I was sick. Glad I didn't make DH do that. 
It also breaks my heart when thinking about weaning DS. I am so conflicted. Right now he sleeps 2h max after he nurses to sleep in his room. Then I bring him to bed when he wakes up and some nights he seems to constantly nurse and we are both tired next day. That's when I just want to be done. I want him to be happy just laying with me. Then other nights are better or when I really need him to take a nap, the boob works like magic and I think how would I do that without it. I don't know if I can get him to only nurse for nap and going night night? How is he supposed to understand that in the evening it's ok to nurse but not in the middle of the night??? I can't talk to family about it, because nobody (mom, mil, grandmother, sister, sil) has nursed longer than 8-10months. And it's so different a 10 month old demanding boob versus an 18 month old. And then esp the inlaw side think I just need to break him. And I'm thinking he is not some item you break....sorry I'm ranting. Thanks for listening ladies :) hope you all are doing well!! Second and Anne hope you guys are not getting hit hard with MS yet!


----------



## second.time

MiBabyHopes, congratulations on the little girl! That's wonderful news. 

Mom15, sorry about the confusing cycle! I'm sure after you wean, things will get back to normal, but I know it's hard to wait. I didn't wean my son until he was about 22 months old, though at the end he was mostly nursing for comfort or at night. In our case, it was pretty clear when he was ready to wean -- he'd go for longer times without nursing, get more easily distracted, etc. So I just let him guide the process. 

While we weaned I was very cuddly with him because sometimes he just needed the physical reassurance, not necessarily to nurse. I think that helped a little.


----------



## AnneBurg

MiBaby: congrats on the little girl news! So exciting!!

Mom15: sounds like a very confusing cycle.. . Ugh I hope it gets more regular soon!
Just to give you some reassurance if you do continue to breastfeed... I still nurse ds (age 2) 2-5 times per day (at least 3-5 on a weekend day!) and throughout the night. he does go for longer stretches at night than he did at 18 months tho. The ladies on the "ttc while breastfeeding and tandem nursing support" thread were very helpful in reassuring me that I could still get pregnant while breastfeeding so much.
That said, I have had pretty regular cycles for the past 6 months. Were your irregular cycles ever diagnosed?


----------



## Mom15

No, never had any testing done. Before DS my doctor was like you might just be one of those with long cycles. I think he is more the "you go try for a year and if that doesn't work will see what we have in the medicine cabinet" type of person. I know for done people it's the only way to conceive and I don't judge anyone who takes the route of fertility drugs. Personally i will try everything in terms of nutrition and natural supplements first. And since 
I'm pretty sure the nursing is a big factor I haven't looked to get any testing done. I do need to schedule a regar checkup before the end of the year with my ObGyn and I'm curious what he will say.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind a newcomer after chatting together all this time. My son is just about 20 months and we're about to start trying for #2. We're excited but nervous! My luteal phase was short with our son, and B50 helped, so I started up on that again when it looked like I was still ovulating late in my cycle. Beyond that, nothing special here.


----------



## AnneBurg

Welcome MrsK! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the welcome! I lost track of time because one of my besties was in town and it turns out I'm on day 14! Oops! I ovulate a bit late so we're not out of the game if we get cracking tonight, but if it's not our month I won't be shocked. I'd better see if I can fit another ticker in my signature.

I just ordered pregnancy tests last night. I was an obsessive tester last time but I still knew I was pregnant before my positive test, so maybe I'll calm down a little this time.


----------



## Mom15

Welcome MrsK!! I also have a short Lp. I am assuming due to nursing. I have made to 8dpo but last cycle wih traveling I went back to a 3 day LP :(. I will try a B complec and see if that helps. Are still nursing as well?


----------



## Mom15

And I'm sorry I need to proof read more. So many typos....


----------



## MrsKChicago

Three days? Oh gosh, that would definitely complicate things. Mine is just barely short, usually 8 or 9 days. It was short before my son so I don't think nursing is a factor, but we are still nursing.

It looks like we're on the same timeline here, I'm 33 and my son was born March 2015 &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Mom15

Yes we are!! Will be interesting to see if our #2's keep up that pattern. Ready, set, go...haha


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry to jump in, mom15 are you already on magnesium supplements? A few of my friends have had them work wonders to make cycles more regular and 'normal', just from Holland and Barrett, it's good for you anyways :)

I was going to post anyway... I'm feeling so down. We've been trying for n2 for months now, at least 8, I know it can be totally normal for it to take so much longer but I've just lost all faith :( I'm due my period today and this cycle we had a lovely anniversary hotel stay the day before I ov'd, confirmed with opk and I'm feeling all the usual period symptoms and I know it's just going to come and it'll feel like no matter how perfect we get it, it's not working. I'm scared of seeing red again.

I'm sorry, I know I sound very silly, I just needed to vent somewhere where people could understand. Does anyone else feel like this? I think it's hard because it was a happy accident with my daughter and you don't expect it to be hard. I'm also quite over weight and I can't help but worry I'm stopping myself getting pregnant due to that *sigh*


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's completely natural to be upset, mummafrog. Our son only took about four cycles of actually trying and I still got discouraged every month. 

I doubt your weight is an issue unless you have related issues like PCOS. I was fat when I got pregnant last time and I know plenty of bigger mamas.


----------



## Mom15

Mummafrog - thank you for the magnesium tip. Had not heard of it. I'm sorry you are feeling discouraged. Like MrsK said there are plenty of overweight mamas so don't beat yourself up by thinking that's why it hasn't worked. If you don't mind me asking, where you overweight when you conceived your daughter? If so you have your answer that it didn't affect you then. Sending you lots of babydust!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been in for a while it's hard watching everyone ttc when you're taking a couple months off! Still cheering you all on though!!

I'm still tracking and really pleased I've made it to cd29!! Yay!! And with NO spotting either, it's a miracle!

What have I done differently? Stopped ALL supplements and I feel so much better. No boob pain straight after O, no crazy mood swings, cramps are better and cm has been easy to track. I really don't think they agreed with me.

Anyway, baby dust to you all. One more cycle and I'll be back!


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - good to hear from you! I know it's hard skipping cycles. I just skipped two in a row. Where your cycles very short before?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi mom15, thanks! 

It's all been strange, usually had cycles from 29-35 days and then after we moved U.K to USA they were 25-26 days with a 9 day luteal phase. So I just feel like I'm starting to get back to my normal. Of course it was typical that they were all messed up just as we were trying to ttc. Keeping my fingers crossed they stay this way! You can't underestimate how much stress, a big move etc can affect you.


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks for your support my dears, I was feeling very down that day. It turns out I was being very silly indeed because I tested last night with a frer at 12dpo and got a pretty good line in the time limit! I still don't trust it though because I've had a lot of fake lines so I'm going to test again tomorrow morning at 14dpo and if it's darker me and hubby will celebrate hehe. I'm crampy and scared atm. 

I was overweight with my first daughter too, about the same I think so you're right I shouldn't worry about that.

I'm sorry you've had to miss some cycles, that always drives me crazy :/

Where is everyone else in their cycle? X


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, mumma! Cramps are pretty common, did you have them with your daughter? I had them with Teddy and it freaked me out even knowing it was normal. I feel like it's the one pregnancy symptom nobody warned me about.


----------



## Mom15

Congrats mumma!! Hope your line darkens and you can celebrate :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah I did have horrendous cramps with her, these are mild in comparison haha. I'm sorry to pop up randomly and end up with bfp news, I was sure it wouldn't happen! But I got my cb digi positive today so no denying that, praying for a sticky :) 

Good luck everyone here <3 I'll keep an eye on your journeys, hope to see you on the other boards very soon x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally got a positive OPK! DH thinks he's feeling up to some action tonight, so we're not totally out after all. Not getting my hopes up that we'll get a hole in one, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Mom15

Good luck catching that egg MrsK!! :)


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> No, never had any testing done. Before DS my doctor was like you might just be one of those with long cycles. I think he is more the "you go try for a year and if that doesn't work will see what we have in the medicine cabinet" type of person. I know for done people it's the only way to conceive and I don't judge anyone who takes the route of fertility drugs. Personally i will try everything in terms of nutrition and natural supplements first. And since
> I'm pretty sure the nursing is a big factor I haven't looked to get any testing done. I do need to schedule a regar checkup before the end of the year with my ObGyn and I'm curious what he will say.

Hey, I was just curious what kind of herbs, supps, and vit's you are taking or have tried in the past, bc I've been doing a TON of research lately for myself, others, and for general knowledge bc of my YouTube channel, but I want to help, so if I know what you are taking or have already tried then I can better Idea as to what's going on and know what to suggest and what to leave out (if you've already done it/ are doing it) Just a thought. I've been on a bunch of stuff for 2 1/2 cycles now and it has made a REAL difference, my charts are completely different now that I am taking what I am taking, it actually shocked me that they made such a huge difference and so quickly! But i"m grateful for it too. Before, it wasn't un-normal to go as long as a yr without one cycle! That's crazy. Luckily things shaped up a little after my baby was born, but entirely and that what I'm working to correct now. FX'd I will be able to announce a BFP for christmas, that actually sticks!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

MrsKChicago said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind a newcomer after chatting together all this time. My son is just about 20 months and we're about to start trying for #2. We're excited but nervous! My luteal phase was short with our son, and B50 helped, so I started up on that again when it looked like I was still ovulating late in my cycle. Beyond that, nothing special here.




Mom15 said:


> Welcome MrsK!! I also have a short Lp. I am assuming due to nursing. I have made to 8dpo but last cycle wih traveling I went back to a 3 day LP :(. I will try a B complec and see if that helps. Are still nursing as well?




Mummafrog said:


> Sorry to jump in, mom15 are you already on magnesium supplements? A few of my friends have had them work wonders to make cycles more regular and 'normal', just from Holland and Barrett, it's good for you anyways :)
> 
> I was going to post anyway... I'm feeling so down. We've been trying for n2 for months now, at least 8, I know it can be totally normal for it to take so much longer but I've just lost all faith :( I'm due my period today and this cycle we had a lovely anniversary hotel stay the day before I ov'd, confirmed with opk and I'm feeling all the usual period symptoms and I know it's just going to come and it'll feel like no matter how perfect we get it, it's not working. I'm scared of seeing red again.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know I sound very silly, I just needed to vent somewhere where people could understand. Does anyone else feel like this? I think it's hard because it was a happy accident with my daughter and you don't expect it to be hard. I'm also quite over weight and I can't help but worry I'm stopping myself getting pregnant due to that *sigh*




fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, sorry haven't been in for a while it's hard watching everyone ttc when you're taking a couple months off! Still cheering you all on though!!
> 
> I'm still tracking and really pleased I've made it to cd29!! Yay!! And with NO spotting either, it's a miracle!
> 
> What have I done differently? Stopped ALL supplements and I feel so much better. No boob pain straight after O, no crazy mood swings, cramps are better and cm has been easy to track. I really don't think they agreed with me.
> 
> Anyway, baby dust to you all. One more cycle and I'll be back!




Mummafrog said:


> Thanks for your support my dears, I was feeling very down that day. It turns out I was being very silly indeed because I tested last night with a frer at 12dpo and got a pretty good line in the time limit! I still don't trust it though because I've had a lot of fake lines so I'm going to test again tomorrow morning at 14dpo and if it's darker me and hubby will celebrate hehe. I'm crampy and scared atm.
> 
> I was overweight with my first daughter too, about the same I think so you're right I shouldn't worry about that.
> 
> I'm sorry you've had to miss some cycles, that always drives me crazy :/
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle? X




MrsKChicago said:


> Congratulations, mumma! Cramps are pretty common, did you have them with your daughter? I had them with Teddy and it freaked me out even knowing it was normal. I feel like it's the one pregnancy symptom nobody warned me about.

MrsKChicago- Welcome to the Group, speaking for myself (and I'm pretty sure the rest of us) We've had so many come, BFP, and then go that we are always glad to see a newbie join. :rofl: Just don't get a BFP before me, or I'll have to give you the boot! LOL Just kidding. :haha: Good Luck and hope you BFP soon!

Mom15- A short LP can be fixed fairly easily with several different supp's, you can pick one or use a combination of a few things that I know normally work really quickly for most. If you would like some sound advice on Supp, herbs, and vit's PM me and I will forward you some info I have saved for my youtube channel on LP defects and what to do to correct it ;)

Mummafrog- Well, since I hadn't been on in a while and was "updating" myself on all the action I clicked "multi quote" for your rant to give you some encouragement and support and I'm glad I kept reading before I decided to respond bc it looks like CONGRATULATIONS are in order! :wohoo: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :wohoo: I bet you are so happy that things ended up being EXACTLY the opposite of what you had been thinking. Well, here's to you and your beautiful new BFP and baby bump :hugs: Oh, and I had cramping with my first pregnancy as well, so I don't think I would be at all concerned, in fact I think its a normal healthy sign and a good thing ;)


fxmummyduck- Glad to hear that things are going well for you and can't wait for you to be back trying for a BFP soon! :hugs:


AFM- I've been sitting out on the BNB thing this cycle, as I have been a bit discouraged with all the CP's and just everything in general. BUT it's looking like my supp's and all that jazz have shaped my cycles right on up. This is second month that I have DEFINITELY O'd on CD17 and then a shift and steep thermal shift the next morning, so I'm glad for that. I'm hoping that since I"ve been taking the supps for almost 3 months now that they have really got in there and started to do some good and I might actually see a BFP out of it this cycle. Who knows. WE will have been trying for yr next month and I really don't know how to feel about that. My first was a "surprise", we were not actively trying and getting pregnant was literally the FURTHEST things from my mind at the time, so this has been a whole new experience for me. I have been really relaxed this cycle though, which isn't "normal" for me (as I'm sure all of you already know, I'm pretty high strung, lol) so I'm hoping that it will pay off and that I will be two lines in a few days. I"m now 4dpo and waiting to test. I don't know how long I will be able to refrain as I normally start testing before it's even possible to get a second line :rofl: so we shall see what happens....to be continued. I'm hoping and praying that we will be able to do a christmas announcement for our families, just bc I love the idea and it just seems so damn cute! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had good luck with B50 when I conceived my son, but it looks like I'm still ovulating late taking it now. I should still be looking at a 9-10 day luteal phase, so hopefully that's enough. If not maybe I'll do some research on Vitex. I'd really prefer to time this pregnancy so all my appointments fall in one calendar year for insurance reasons, so that gives us about 5 months.

I had some O spotting in addition to the positive OPK so I'm hoping our timing is good this month. Time to make myself crazy with the TWW. I'm hoping to see more BFPs in here soon!


----------



## Mom15

MrsKChicago said:


> I had good luck with B50 when I conceived my son, but it looks like I'm still ovulating late taking it now. I should still be looking at a 9-10 day luteal phase, so hopefully that's enough. If not maybe I'll do some research on Vitex. I'd really prefer to time this pregnancy so all my appointments fall in one calendar year for insurance reasons, so that gives us about 5 months.
> 
> I had some O spotting in addition to the positive OPK so I'm hoping our timing is good this month. Time to make myself crazy with the TWW. I'm hoping to see more BFPs in here soon!

This is hilarious!! My biggest reason I'm in a hurry to get pregnant is to have all appointments in one yet for insurance purpose. We are on the same path. Haha

Amber - I will post when I get some time what I take/do. I look forward to your tests!! When will you start?


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I had good luck with B50 when I conceived my son, but it looks like I'm still ovulating late taking it now. I should still be looking at a 9-10 day luteal phase, so hopefully that's enough. If not maybe I'll do some research on Vitex. I'd really prefer to time this pregnancy so all my appointments fall in one calendar year for insurance reasons, so that gives us about 5 months.
> 
> I had some O spotting in addition to the positive OPK so I'm hoping our timing is good this month. Time to make myself crazy with the TWW. I'm hoping to see more BFPs in here soon!
> 
> This is hilarious!! My biggest reason I'm in a hurry to get pregnant is to have all appointments in one yet for insurance purpose. We are on the same path. Haha
> 
> Amber - I will post when I get some time what I take/do. I look forward to your tests!! When will you start?Click to expand...

Ughh.....I am 4dpo today...and the wait is already starting to get to me, lol. I may start today as I have literally 100's of test calling my name at the moment, lol. :dohh:


----------



## ambertwogood

MrsKChicago said:


> I had good luck with B50 when I conceived my son, but it looks like I'm still ovulating late taking it now. I should still be looking at a 9-10 day luteal phase, so hopefully that's enough. If not maybe I'll do some research on Vitex. I'd really prefer to time this pregnancy so all my appointments fall in one calendar year for insurance reasons, so that gives us about 5 months.
> 
> I had some O spotting in addition to the positive OPK so I'm hoping our timing is good this month. Time to make myself crazy with the TWW. I'm hoping to see more BFPs in here soon!

Have you ever heard of using Spearmint tea to ovulate and help LP? I recommend this brand: https://amzn.to/2eyFpTG This is really good deal, and it stocks you for a while so you don't have to worry about ordering for while, AND Amazon is doing a 20% coupon for it right now, so it's a steal. You take 2 cups a day, with 2 bags/cup of this particular brand bc of the dosage in each bag (they are high and superb quality) but studies have been done on it, and it apparently helps induce ovulation, regulates LH levels and even helps with progesterone levels in LP in turn helping to lengthen it, bc they stay as high as they should be instead of dropping and triggering AF too soon. I will be ordering it myself and doing it next cycle IF a BFP doesn't show this month. It has a lot of other great health benefits too, and it's not harmful, so it can't hurt.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll check it out, Amber, thanks. I'm not sure if spearmint is one of the herbs that can mess with milk production, but I guess pregnancy would screw that up anyway.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mom15 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I had good luck with B50 when I conceived my son, but it looks like I'm still ovulating late taking it now. I should still be looking at a 9-10 day luteal phase, so hopefully that's enough. If not maybe I'll do some research on Vitex. I'd really prefer to time this pregnancy so all my appointments fall in one calendar year for insurance reasons, so that gives us about 5 months.
> 
> I had some O spotting in addition to the positive OPK so I'm hoping our timing is good this month. Time to make myself crazy with the TWW. I'm hoping to see more BFPs in here soon!
> 
> This is hilarious!! My biggest reason I'm in a hurry to get pregnant is to have all appointments in one yet for insurance purpose. We are on the same path. HahaClick to expand...

No way! What are the odds? :haha:


----------



## sara1983

Hi Ladies- can I please join you? My daughter will be 3 in February and we have been TTC#2 since May. It took us almost a year to conceive my daughter, but I had myself convinced it would happen sooner this time, and it's been super frustrating since it seems like we have been bd'ing on all the right days.

I am currently on CD3 of my cycle, and taking a multi-vitamin. I also started B6 and Zinc this cycle. My cycles are usually 27-28 days, estimated ovulation on day 14 or 15 based on OPK's.

Hope this is our month ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck Sara!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Sara! I'm sorry it has been so frustrating. Hopefully your bfp will be around the corner. I just started a B100 complex. Hoping it will help lengthen my LP.


----------



## Mom15

Amber - here is what I do:

So before ovulation I drink a tea and it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf. 
I also take Vitex, Omega3 and prenatal vitamin. Just started this cycle with B 100 complex. 
Then I do a Mayan massage at night. You can do it yourself as it is an abdominal massage. 
Besides that I need to get back to cutting sugar and caffeine.


----------



## AnneBurg

Just checking in- mom15 how has the b complex been working for you?

Will be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow, nipples getting a bit sore with nursing but nothing too terrible &#128541;


----------



## Mom15

Hey Anne! Glad you are doing well :) I'm only CD 13 so should have another 11 days min before I O or a lot more since I am Miss Irregular... So far the only thing the b complex has done is make my pee super bright yellow haha. Actually read and article how millions of dollars are flushed down the toilet because our bodies et rid of access vitamins etc. I could swear I feel light cramps here and there in my uterus area. Like when it's so slight you are not sure if you are imagining things. Ha, I'm symptom spotting before O :) Cm is just creamy/lotiony like it always is after AF. I'll update when things change. I'll be interested to hear how nursing is going for you throughout your pregnancy. I'm realizing more and more that I really don't want to wean. Last two nights DS has only fed once and then in the morning. I'm hopeful it helps bring me back to a longer LP and hopefully it's a trend and he sticks with just waking up once. 

Oh happy side note, my sister is pregnant with #2 :) her first is a year older than mine and isn't nursing anymore, so here cycle was back to normal. But first try bam! It was when I was visiting and I knew she was trying and she said damn I think we missed O. Guess not :) she is almost 8 weeks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I swear I feel pregnant already, even though it's way too early to even test. Really psyching myself out this month! On the other hand, I think a part of me knew before it was really possible with my son, too. I got a beer at a baseball game a few DPO and just couldn't bring myself to drink it, even though it had never been an issue before. So we'll see.


----------



## Mom15

I hope you are right MrsK! Look forward to seeing if you are right :)


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> Hey Anne! Glad you are doing well :) I'm only CD 13 so should have another 11 days min before I O or a lot more since I am Miss Irregular... So far the only thing the b complex has done is make my pee super bright yellow haha. Actually read and article how millions of dollars are flushed down the toilet because our bodies et rid of access vitamins etc. I could swear I feel light cramps here and there in my uterus area. Like when it's so slight you are not sure if you are imagining things. Ha, I'm symptom spotting before O :) Cm is just creamy/lotiony like it always is after AF. I'll update when things change. I'll be interested to hear how nursing is going for you throughout your pregnancy. I'm realizing more and more that I really don't want to wean. Last two nights DS has only fed once and then in the morning. I'm hopeful it helps bring me back to a longer LP and hopefully it's a trend and he sticks with just waking up once.
> 
> Oh happy side note, my sister is pregnant with #2 :) her first is a year older than mine and isn't nursing anymore, so here cycle was back to normal. But first try bam! It was when I was visiting and I knew she was trying and she said damn I think we missed O. Guess not :) she is almost 8 weeks!




MrsKChicago said:


> I swear I feel pregnant already, even though it's way too early to even test. Really psyching myself out this month! On the other hand, I think a part of me knew before it was really possible with my son, too. I got a beer at a baseball game a few DPO and just couldn't bring myself to drink it, even though it had never been an issue before. So we'll see.




AnneBurg said:


> Just checking in- mom15 how has the b complex been working for you?
> 
> Will be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow, nipples getting a bit sore with nursing but nothing too terrible &#128541;

Anne, Glad to hear from you and that things are going well. Well, except for the sore nips, lol. I wonder how things will work out with my own LO as she is 20 months and still BFing every now and then. it's not a daily thing anymore, and I swear I don't even think she is getting milk and that's more for comfort than anything, but we decided a while ago that we would let her do her own weaning, so here we are. 

MrsK- I hope you are right as well. My first was a "surprise" but I knew and was in denial for a while. we weren't trying and we were having some problems in our relationship at the time. By the time I finally got up the nerve to test, as I had thought I was so many times before and found myself staring at a - test every time, I was so scared that it would be - that it took me forever to even buy one and then I had the damn thing for wk before I did. BAM blazing positive, but I was also like 7 wks at the time, so of course it was glaringly obvious, lol. 

Mom15- good luck waiting on your O. I knw before I got on the supps I'm on it's was brutal waiting. Now I O alot sooner and its been on a consistent day as well which is much less stressful and I am SO thankful for that. I'll be really happy when I'm not waiting to O and I'm waiting to give birth though, lol. :haha: I hope that the B helps you, I know the stuff I"m doing has worked wonders for my cycle and fertility health.


----------



## ambertwogood

AFM- Currently 9dpo, testing like a mad woman, and have been for a while :blush: Over the past couple days I could swear I can something super, super faint, but only time will tell. This is the only cycle that I have had that I haven't what looked like IB between 1-7 dpo, which it wasn't but I'm actually hopeful that it not happening this cycle is a good thing, since it's something different. Been focused a lot on decluttering my home, working on myself, and building my YouTube Channel and preparing to open my Etsy Shop to sell stuff related to TTCing and Fertility, so all of that has helped to keep my mind off things and I"m quite excited about it all, so hopefully something will come of all of it. FX'd. I did have HORRIBLE has and bloating this TWW (it's subsided now, thank God) which is something I haven't had in any of my TWW previous, so we will see what happens. Other than that, cramping and low back pain have plagued me this TWW and I had awful burps for two days that I have no clue why. lol. Hoping that all of this weird stuff is sign that something is actually happening that I haven't just gone nuts 'symptom spotting" but my symptoms have been so outrageous there's no way I'm just talking myself into them, esp the gas, bloating, and burping, as I didn't even know until after it had subsided that it is actually a "thing" that happens to some women in their BFP TWW.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My 20 month old is still nursing, too. Mostly at naptime, bedtime, and too often overnight. We're slowly working on night weaning and I'm planning to kick that up a notch. I can't be up all night if I'm pregnant, it's exhausting enough already. 

Still symptom spotting here, but obviously no results yet.


----------



## second.time

Sorry to have vanished! Welcome and good luck to everyone new; hope there are tons of BFPs on the horizon. Amber, it's great that you have so much to keep you busy -- I find it's much easier to deal with the TWW when you have a lot going on.

I'm seven weeks today. Still a couple of weeks until my first official visit with the OB-GYN and the ultrasound. I have had really bad queasiness and strong food aversions for the past week, which is terrible but also reassures me that something is happening in there. But of course I won't fully believe anything until the scan. Thankfully we have a lot of traveling and fun events coming up, so hopefully the wait will go by quickly.


----------



## ambertwogood

second.time said:


> Sorry to have vanished! Welcome and good luck to everyone new; hope there are tons of BFPs on the horizon. Amber, it's great that you have so much to keep you busy -- I find it's much easier to deal with the TWW when you have a lot going on.
> 
> I'm seven weeks today. Still a couple of weeks until my first official visit with the OB-GYN and the ultrasound. I have had really bad queasiness and strong food aversions for the past week, which is terrible but also reassures me that something is happening in there. But of course I won't fully believe anything until the scan. Thankfully we have a lot of traveling and fun events coming up, so hopefully the wait will go by quickly.

You're right. I am SO THANKFUL for all the distractions. I'm still testing like crazy, but I'm not as "obsessed and insane" about it all. It helps tremendously. 

Glad to hear that all is going well with your pregnancy. Can't wait to see your scan, I'm sure all is great and you will be ecstatic once you get that US!


----------



## ambertwogood

Has anyone here ever tried bio identical topical progesterone cream? I have been doing the baby aspirin thing and still was having issue's with an erratic LP so I decided (on my own) to do some progesterone cream OTC. FX'd my intuition is correct and I"m doing the right thing about the recurrent CP's. I was just curious if anyone else had ever done it and what you though about it, side effects, was it helpful, etc :)


----------



## ambertwogood

10DPO FMU Different Brand- ICON 25- Taken at 3 mins.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo ICON 002 (640x480).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10









10dpo ICON 005 (640x480).jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









10dpo ICON 010 (640x480).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11









10dpo ICON 017 (640x480).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









10dpo ICON 018 (640x480).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mom15

I'm not sure I'm seeing anything yet, but you are still early! I did think your post o temps seem more even, so maybe the progesterone is working!! Looking forward to an update!


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> I'm not sure I'm seeing anything yet, but you are still early! I did think your post o temps seem more even, so maybe the progesterone is working!! Looking forward to an update!

LMAO- THIS is why my pics weren't on my PT thread!!!! OMG, haha, what a ridiculous thing to do. I was like, I KNOW I just uploaded them what the hell happened. :blush::haha::blush:

On these, just for reference, the test line is up near the top of the T instead in the middle like most test. Here is the link to it on CTP.com so you can use the invert and other tools with it. I also have a thread going with all my test so far. FMU is always bad for me though and yes it is still early. lol. Hopeful that something will come of what I am seeing in person. :flower:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=612571

And last Night's test with what is supposed to be a 10mIU test:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=612562


----------



## Mom15

Amber - did you test anymore?


----------



## Mom15

How is everyone? I can't seem to get rid of some bug I had for about a week. Keep having a fever....and that or the Tylenol has caused me to start spotting/bleeding. It's really light, so not sure whether to call it a mini period and CD 1 or just some mid cycle spotting. Also opk's seen to get darker, so confused....I'll try to upload a pic. Hope everyone is doing well...it's so quiet here


----------



## Mom15

Here are the opk's. I did them sporadically
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing ovulation spotting, if your OPKs are getting dark.


----------



## Mom15

I doubt it was o bleeding. Too much for that I think. My brown spotting turned into really light flow. All in all 4 days. Think it's done now. Just think I had an annovulatory one do to whatever virus I had. Don't some people get lines on opk's right before AF?


----------



## fxmummyduck

I get darkish lines on opks just before af shows up.

Feeling so impatient, about 12 days before af arrives for cd1 of the cycle we can start trying again! These two months off have been the longest ever!!!!


----------



## CountryBride

I am TTC #2. I expect AF this weekend, or early next week. (I've always had irregular cycles). I was absolutely CERTAIN I was pregnant last month, but lo and behold, I wasn't. This time I'm trying to wait until I miss my period instead of wasting tons of cheapies but I am SO impatient.


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - I know it must feel like an eternity, but you are almost there!

Country - welcome!! I'm the master of irregular cycles, so I know how frustrating it can be! Do you do any temping or opk's the pinpoint O?


----------



## CountryBride

I hadn't brought out the bigs guns yet, opk or anything, because we just decided to start trying again in October. My cycles are irritating, but I can usually tell when I'm ovulating. It just varies. However, this weekend I got my BFP! :D


----------



## Mom15

Wow country! That is awesome! 

Ok ladies I'm so happy for everyone getting their BFPs, but anyone still around on their ttc journey? Fxmummy, I know you are still wtt again. MrsK, how are you? Amber, are you doing ok? 
Hope all the preggo ladies are doing well! Don't be shy to update us ;)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yep still here!!! Counting down the days!!!


----------



## second.time

Hi everyone! Congrats on the new BFPs. Fxmummyduck, you're almost at the end of the wait! That's amazing -- here's hoping you get your BFP right away. Sending a lot of good vibes to all of you.

Just for a quick update: I saw a healthy baby at my scan a few days ago, which was a big relief. Actually measuring slightly big! So I'm starting to feel like this is real, though the first trimester isn't over until New Year's. My morning sickness has been really bad this time, but thankfully taking Unisom/B6 and using preggie drops and mint gum has helped me feel more normal.


----------



## gwinnyblac

I am at a crazy mode right now! searching for a clinic is very tiring especially for the clinic abroad, you have probably guessed I am also on my 2 ivf round and the funny thing is that i am not scared of all of the procedures there are but I am afraid that my second clinic will be as bad as it was in Czech, we ran away basically from there. 
now i only think about my hopeless state of mind, I was really hoping for becoming pregnant till the end of the year so on Christmas our family is the happiest, but it didn't happened.
i am just getting my joy and happiness from reading all of the bfp's post that are out there.
it is ivf with an embryo donation, due to my age..


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm still here, just getting annoyed by all the pop-up ads on my phone and haven't had much chance to get on the computer. And no news. I'm close to O now, expecting a positive OPK tomorrow or the next day. We dtd every other day this week, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mom15

Second - great news on the scan! It's so reassuring when everything looks great. I'm sorry the ms is being bad, hope it will ease up soon. 

Gwinny - I hope you have a better experience this time and you get your bfp soon!

MrsK - I hear ya. The ads drive me nuts and I'm always just on my phone. Thankfully they have pretty much stopped for me now. Good luck with catching that egg! I'm still waiting, probably at least another week before I O. I'm starting to get very impatient as I had hoped to be pregnant by April, but with my cycle still being so irregular and long, I feel like I'll only get about three more chances and I haven't even had a sufficient LP yet. It was getting better until we travelled and it messed everything up.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully things start looking better for you! You still have awhile until April!

Negative opk today but it's very dark. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out of town with my mom and my brother's family in early February, and I'm really hoping to be far enough along that I'm comfortable telling them. I managed to hide my last pregnancy for a weekend trip but we'll be gone a whole week this time.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Some pink spotting yesterday, so think af is about to show. Let's get this cycle party started!


----------



## Mom15

MrsK - hope you get your positive opk today!

Fxmummy - yay, isn't it funny depending on the situation we either hate seeing AF or can't wait for her to show up!

I'm cd 18 I think and just a very faint line on opk. Really hoping I'll O sometime next week or by dec 27th as DH won't be traveling until then except for this week, but no way I'll o in the next three days.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just got my positive OPK! Yay! We dtd Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday, so I think we're in good shape if I can't talk DH into tonight, but I'll still give it a shot. We should know either way by Christmas!


----------



## Mom15

That would be such a great Christmas present!! And your timing sounds great!!


----------



## Mom15

Omg I have an almost pos OPK and convince DH of a quickie before he had to leave on a work trip :) he is gone til Thursday night. Hope this one time was a lucky one!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed!

We skipped last night because DH fell on the ice and was sore. I'm hoping for today but not counting on it, Tuesday is a 12 hour work day for him and he's still a little achy from his fall.


----------



## Mom15

Oh no, glad he ist "just" sore and didn't break anything. Hope you get another bd in.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Sorry I haven't been on in a bit but i've been busy with Christmas prep, my little man, and of course this pregnancy. I failed my 1 hr gtt so i had to go back for the 3 hr test and they haven't called me with the results yet i'm not sure if i should take that as a good sign or that they are all just off for the holidays already. the baby has been very active and dh has even felt her move so he's happy but between having to do a lot of stuff and the baby growing and bouncing i'm getting tired again and my back and hips are feeling the strain.

hope all you ladies post updates soon as i stalk on here even when i'm too tired to try to post and i can't wait to read up on all of what's happening.

welcome to the new ladies, sorry i misses a proper welcome before but as i said this baby is making me exhausted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully you get good news about the 3 hour test! 

No news here. BFN today, but I'm only 9dpo so I'm not taking it seriously. I was negative with Teddy at 9dpo too. No really obvious must be pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Mom15

MiBaby-good to hear from you!! Sorry it's so exhausting. Something I don't look forward to when I get pregnant. 

I'm right behind MrsK and happy to report that as of 9pm I have made it through 8dpo without AF, but upon internal check I have brown cm, although very little. My cervix also felt a bit more open. I really, really hope I can make it two more days as I would feel like a bfp is finally a possibility.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi mibaby! Sorry you're so exhausted, but so lovely to feel baby lots. Have a lovely Christmas!

Afm, im cd9 so waiting to O in about 7 days time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed for you, mom15. Could be implantation bleeding!


----------



## Mom15

I never thought I would test early, but with my discovery of internet cheapies that's all gone out the window. Bfn at 9dpo. Did you test today MrsK? My spotting is getting more. Still just upon checking, but no cm and getting more red. And my temps are too low too (compared to my pre DS post O temps). Lower back achy too. 

Fxmummy - FX you get to start the new year with a bfp!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I didn't test this morning, but I was tempted. I think I'm feeling superstitious - this cycle is playing out like the cycle when I got pregnant with my son, and I skipped day 10 then, too. I don't want to test on DH's work days, either, because I like to tell him before I tell the internet, and it would be hard to keep it in all day. I don't really have any clear symptoms today, though. He has the next 3 days off so I should be testing daily until AF shows.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 and mrsK keeping my fingers crossed we see some more bfps in this thread!!


----------



## Mom15

Pretty sure I'm out. So I made it one day longer. Still a bit disappointed that my LP is still too short to conceive though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How short is it? It can take awhile even with a longer luteal phase, are you sure that's the issue? Have you tried any easy remedies like b50? It lengthened mine last time.


----------



## Mom15

This cycle I started B100 complex. Before my longest pp LP was 8 days. This time it was 9. Here is what my Lp's have been. 5,3,4,8,7,3,9. They got better with less nursing. Then we traveled, nursed more and I was inconsistent with supplements and ate so much my milk supply went up and voila a 3 day LP. Now we only nurse twice a day since a couple of weeks ago and it already has made a difference. Looking at my temps I'm guessing I am low on progesterone. I'm going to ask my doctor about progesterone cream. How are you today?
Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

3 days! Ouch! That must be difficult. I hope the progesterone cream helps! 

I'm good, getting all my last minute stuff done for Christmas. I just have a couple things left to wrap after bedtime tonight and I think we're good!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I might have a faint squinter this morning on a FRER! My mom group ladies claim it's there but I'm not convinced. I'll test again tomorrow. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Mom15

I hope it turns into a strong line for you!! Do you have a pic?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I do, but the uploader is giving me trouble.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had to take a screenshot of a Facebook photo, so I don't know that it's any good.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161225-151551.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mom15

If I try really hard I can see something. Did you test today?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I did, but I'm still not convinced. It might be just a hint darker but I'm still barely seeing it. I haven't heard great things about these new FRERS and evap lines, so I might buy a different brand today. I'm getting nothing on my cheapies. The photo uploader is giving me grief again even though I posted a photo into another thread earlier with no trouble. 

I'm on day 32 and 13DPO. My cycles occasionally get to day 32 but 13DPO is rare for me since I ovulate late. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope it turns into a line for you mrsK! Still early days.

First lot of ewcm for me today, and my cervix is so high I can't reach it. Ds has a terrible cold and was in our bed last night so I really hope we can put him in his own room tonight and we can bd. &#128512;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck! I hope your little guy feels better soon.


----------



## Mom15

Mummy - I hope you can sneak a bd in and that your little guy feels fetter. DS's nose started running about 3 hours ago and now it's stuffy. I'm back in his room nursing, because he woke up after only 15 min. I hope this isn't the trend for the night,

MrsK - hope you get a def answer soon and for our sake the uploader starts working again :)

Afm, just waiting for AF to be over. After a couple of light ones, it's pretty heavy this time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I finally got it to work, cropping my photo helped. So strange because it uploaded onto another thread with no trouble earlier. 

I got some Clearblue +/- tests at Target today, so I'll try one of them in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161226_100148825.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aaah! Can't deny that line!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161227_093230818.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations mrsK!!


----------



## Mom15

Hey congrats!! I wish you all the best. Keep us posted! 

Fxmummy - fx you and I are next :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

I hope so mom15! I feel like we're the only two left in the thread at the moment. Ds caught a virus on Xmas eve, just as I was hitting my fertile days so we've been struggling to fit in much bding, and now I don't think I'm Oing at all cos I've caught it and I have zero signs I am except my cervix was more open than normal. Urghh feeling rubbish right now!!!


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry you caught the bug! I had one last cycle and I swear I was gearing up to O and instead I started bleeding on CD20. Just really light, but it was more than spotting so I counted it as AF. Then it took me another 21 days to O. So it really made me wait for O 41days. 
I think you are right it's just us on this threat ttc. It seems that the last 4 ladies who joined all got their bfp within a couple of cycles. Until now I have been fine with not conceiving, because I have blamed nursing. But I keep seeing others conceiving while nursing and I start feeling sad that for me it seems that I have to choose between nursing or conceiving. (Btw I'm thrilled for all you ladies who got their bfp!!)
I decided to wait one more cycle since we just cut down to two feeds about 3 weeks ago and see if my LP improves. If not I think I will wean.
Were you still nursing mummy? I can't remember


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're feeling better soon, mummy.

I've heard a lot of women get much more fertile after cutting out feedings. I didn't even get AF back until about 6 months ago when Teddy mostly stopped daytime nursing. But it may not be nursing at all, you're still well within normal TTC range. I know it's frustrating and concerning, though. It took five or six months with Teddy, it's very stressful even if it's normal.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope I don't have to wait that long to O! Arghh why is it so difficult!!! Happy for the other ladies bfps but I honestly thought I'd be pregnant by now, ha ha! How silly of me!

No I'm not nursing, we had a rough time with that. Tongue tie then complete refusal to breastfeed at 3 months :( dreading going through that again. Also my lo is 3 now so weaned from milk feeds a long time ago! It must be hard to be feeling like you have to choose :(


----------



## Mom15

In the grand scheme of things I'm very thankful that I was able to nurse and for so long and I'm sorry it was a struggle for you. My friends girl was tongue tied and no one told her until 8 weeks and she had a terrible time with latch. 
I wanted to nurse til 24 month and I don't like changing my mind. But I also don't want to wait any longer to be pregnant and what if once I wean it still takes my body to regulate. 

MrsK - I got my first O 9months ago and my LP has been getting longer except when we went on vacation. So I know overall 9 month is not that long. I was just hoping it wouldn't take a year to even get to a LP that makes conceiving possible. In the end it is what it is. How are you feeling? Did you have ms with your first?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully you get some good news soon! The waiting is so hard! 

I'm feeling good, but the tiredness has already started. It doesn't help that Teddy still doesn't sleep through the night. We're going out of town in early February and I think I'm going to have to night wean him when we get home. If I do it now he'll just regress. I don't mind nursing before naps and bedtime for awhile longer, but I can't do it all night with a new baby coming. I never intended to nurse a toddler in the first place, I'm pretty close to done ;)

I didn't have morning sickness, and I'm praying I escape again. I did have a lot of pelvic pain right from the start, so I wasn't able to do a lot of walking, and a strong aversion to meat that was inconvenient, especially since my brother opened a butcher shop while I was pregnant. If that's the worst that happens I'll consider myself lucky, though.


----------



## Mom15

I can't get over how many similarities we have. Although I always planned to nurse as long as DS wanted (to a certain point although family is already joking I'll still nurse him when he is 5...) he is down to nap and night time, but of he does wake up at night I nurse and I can hardly take that as he doesn't seem to go back to sleep, but nurse for 30-40min. It's like the urge to nurse is keeping him awake. I usually fall asleep on his mattress and make it back to bed a couple of hours later. Luckily we have only had that a couple of nights in the last three weeks. 
When I was pregnant with DS I didn't have ms, but I did not like meat!! All I wanted was fruit and raw veggies. For the first time in my life I could envision being vegetarian. 
Fx the ms stays far away from you again :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

So funny! With any luck you'll be a month behind me again this time!

I usually get one long sleep stretch out of Ted, then a medium one, but then the last couple hours he just wants to stay latched. Drives me nuts. I usually bring him to bed after he wakes up so I can get a little sleep. He was such a good sleeper the first six months, too. Never thought I'd miss newborn sleep!


----------



## drjo718

Hey ladies, mind if I join? I just got my first postpartum period December 14th and started femara again. I'm 1 dpo today. It took 16 months to conceive my daughter, but I only ovulated maybe 6 times in that span due to pcos. Once I had my fibroid removed, it took 2 cycles, so I'm really hoping I don't have problems this time around. I had a lot of pressure and cramping with ovulation this time, and the only other time I've felt ovulation was when I conceived Nora, so fx that's a good sign.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, drjo!


----------



## Mom15

Please join us drjo! I hope you don't have to wait as long this time around. If you don't mind me asking, are you nursing? I am still only twice a day, but it seems to influence my cycle enough to have a short LP. I also have a roughly 6cm fibroid, and long irregular cycles. I ovulate anywhere from cd25 to cd40.


----------



## drjo718

Thanks everyone! 

Mom15- I'm not still nursing. :( I had severe milk supply problems but nursed/pumped and supplemented til about 7 months. I was getting less than 5mL (that's milliliters, not ounces:() at a time at that point and Nora had stopped nursing the previous month. Very sad but I did everything I could.


----------



## Mom15

I'm sure you did and I'm sorry you had supply issues :(. I have to remind myself sometimes that I'm fortunate that I still get to nurse. We are to the point where it's a big habit for DS to fall asleep and while good nutrition he doesn't have to rely on it for nutrition.


----------



## Mom15

FxMummy - how are you? Aren't you close to the end of your tww?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi mom15, no I'm 2dpo so just at the beginning of my tww. Not feeling very hopeful though, we managed to bd 3days in a row, then a night off and I think I Od the day after that so we bd again then. But I've had such a terrible virus I caught off ds that I can't believe it will have worked.


----------



## Mom15

I gotcha. Your ticker threw me off. Who knows seems like when you least expect it, it works. It's way too early for me to O, but I think I'll do a test in the morning just to see what it looks like.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yeh stupid thing sorry!! I just don't have a regular cycle to keep up with that ticker! Need to get rid of it but I'm being lazy on my phone!

I've had the worst post O pain in my right side for the last two days, it almost feels bruised and sore. I don't think it can be O pain as my cm turned cloudy the day after as it always does m.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Welcome to any new ladies!!! All are welcome to come and chat :thumbup: 

Congrats MrsK!!! h&h 9months! :happydance:

So last week my dh and ds were sick (flu and cold respectively) right before Christmas so I was even more tired than normal pregnancy tiredness. Then the 30th I got the stomach bug dh had and felt horrible (up every 2 hrs during the night)

I also had an ob appointment that am where I was told that I have gd and will have to talk to the gd specialist (kind of expected bc I had gd w ds but was hoping to not this time) and like w ds my numbers are only a little off :growlmad:


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - I think once the egg is released the corpus luteum forms and continues to grow. Maybe that's where your pain comes from. Hopefully that means a really mature egg popped :)

MiBaby - I'm sorry the gd didn't stay away. I know about it, but don't really know how it is managed. Do you have to watch your nutrition? Take meds? Can't believe you are 30 weeks. I think you had just gotten your bfp when I joined this thread.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks mom15, I hope so. It's still so painful me and dh couldn't ahem, be intimate. My boobs are SO sore too, no idea what's going on.

Mibaby sorry about the gd, hope they can look after you both and it's not too much of a problem. Like mom15 I can't believe you are 30 weeks already!!!


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - how is your pain? Hopefully it has subsided.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi mom15, I'm doing better thanks the pain is ok just walking about etc, but dh and I tried again last night to bd and certain positions it still really hurt! I've just replaced that for the most sensitive boobs ever. Since 1 dpo, ouch they've got worse and worse. Not a good sign for me as every month we've been trying this has happened and it's not been a symptom of a bfp. 

How are you? Have you done any opks?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sensitive breasts can go either way! Mine killed me the first trimester with my son. I think I'm only being spared now because I'm still breastfeeding.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mine did hurt in the first trimester but it was from 6 weeks onwards!


----------



## Mom15

I have done one opk and as expected it had a really faint line. Now I'm probably going to wait till I see some change in CM. Haven't checked today, but it should be creamy/white. Do you think you could have a corpus luteum cyst? 

MrsK - I'm curious if you notice it a drop in supply? I read it doesn't happen until later often times.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a feeling something has changed, but I don't know if it's supply or taste or something else. Teddy's only nursing at naps and overnight anyway, but he seems less attached lately. He's started asking for his cup of water after nursing and overnight sometimes. I'll probably night wean him in February after our vacation because I'm struggling with him not sleeping through with this pregnancy fatigue. I never planned to nurse past a year, so he's lucky he made it this far.


----------



## Mom15

I don't know what your sleeping situation is, but here is what we are doing. First he was in a crib, but at some point maybe 13-15 month I couldn't get him to go back to sleep in it so I'd bring him to bed, sometimes as early as bedtime or around 9/10pm. In bed with me he'd nurse on and off. Then in November I decided to put two crib mattresses on the floor in his room so I can lay down and nurse him to sleep and he has gradually woken up less, or I should say he'll briefly cry but will go back to sleep. Unfortunately due to his cold he is waking up more again. Just thought I'd let you know what worked for us and didn't even require weaning in a sense.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the tip. Right now he sleeps a good stretch in his crib, then I bring him to bed when he wakes up, and that's when he starts to really nurse frequently. In the past when I've been good about putting him back in the crib the first time he wakes, he's gradually gotten to a second good stretch or a really long first one, but it's always a struggle at the beginning and lately I'm too tired to push it. I have a feeling he'll do better if he's not getting milkies at every wakeup, and I'm really not interested in tandem nursing anyway, unless maybe it's just bedtime.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> I have done one opk and as expected it had a really faint line. Now I'm probably going to wait till I see some change in CM. Haven't checked today, but it should be creamy/white. Do you think you could have a corpus luteum cyst?
> 
> MrsK - I'm curious if you notice it a drop in supply? I read it doesn't happen until later often times.

Hmmm, I'm not sure but I thought they weren't meant to cause pain?

Hope you see some changes in cm soon!


----------



## Mom15

I have no personal experience with cysts. When you said you had pain I remembered how I had read that the corpus luteum keeps growing and I wondered if that could cause pain. So I googled pain after O and I started reading about the cysts and it kind of matched what you described. I don't think they are bad and resolve on their own and maybe I'm totally wrong. I have no education in the medical field so don't quote me. Haha.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks! I guess it could be, I don't have experience of them either. It seems a lot better today, as do my tender boobs but now that is just worrying me ! Can't win and everything is a symptom in the tww!


----------



## Mom15

Yes I hear you! I guess the only thing about having the short LP issues I've been having it helps with not symptom spotting cause all I do from 3dpo on is check whether or not I started bleeding &#128563;


----------



## Mom15

I'm only 12 dpo and while I still have creamy cm I swear I am starting to get some ewcm and my cervix feels way too open for this early in my cycle. Getting my hopes of early O up a bit. Opk again just a faint line today though.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope it could be heading to an early O for you! I've never found that opks keep up with ewcm, maybe I have a really short surge or I start getting ewcm quite a few days in advance.

7 dpo here, boobs don't hurt really anymore, I've had a few light twinges/cramps and that's it. Nothing else to mention!! Arghh still ages to test :(


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies!

I'm looking for some TTC friends to make this whole thing that little bit easier. DH and I got married in July and have been trying for #2 since August. So far no luck. I am 5 DPO today so fingers crossed! How is everyone else getting on? X


----------



## fxmummyduck

Welcome Tess! We've been trying for #2 roughly the same time. Congrats on getting married! 

I'm cd1, unfortunately af got me this morning on only cd23 &#128546; Really hope my cold/flu is what messed this cycle up. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mom15

Hey Tess and welcome!! I have also been trying since July although this is only the third cycle. We've skipped a couple here and there due to traveling. Good luck! Do you plan to test or just waiting to see if AF shows up?

Fxmummy - I'm so sorry and know how you feel. I think the bad cold I had two cycles ago cause my first anovulatory cycle. I started AF on Cd20. It was really light. 

Afm - I am in disbelief, I really think I'll be ovulating in a a couple of days or so. Can't wait to do my opk tomorrow. This would be by far my earliest O ever.


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's great mom! Can't wait to hear your opk is positive soon! At least with this short cycle I get to try again even sooner. That's the only positive I can see at the moment.


----------



## Tess08

Thanks mommyduck! Oh no that's not good :( it's bad enough when the witch shows on time but even worse when you aren't expecting it! But yeh that's a good way to look at it, it means you can try again soon in a couple of weeks! Fresh cycle, fresh start :) good luck to u! 

Hi mom15. Yes we are the same! Been trying since August but there's only been 3 cycles in that time that we've actually tried so do I could that as trying for 6 months or trying for 3 haha? I'm going to try my best to hold off until AF doesn't show but I can never wait so might test on tues! That will make me 9DPO and that's what I was when I got a pos with DD. I usually get sore boobs at 6DPO tho and then my AF shows bang on time. I woke up with sore boobs this morning so already think I'm out. That's fab u think ur going to O sooner than expected! I have long cycles and don't tend to O till CD25ish so I know how frustrating waiting to O can be. Look forward to hearing your OPK is pos :) x


----------



## Mom15

Well I think my opk was positive today!! What do you guys think? Pre DS the earliest I O'ed was cd25 and post DS cd24. Although last cycle it was cd20, but I wasn't sure that the weird light bleeding I had was AF so it could have potentially been o on Cd40. But o so early this time maybe it truly was cd20 O. So I'm thrilled, now I just have to make it longer than my post DS record of 9day LP. I'll post a pic in a minute. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Mom15

Here is the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

That looks positive to me!


----------



## Mom15

I think so too. Usually I O the day after. 
Forgive me if already ask you, do you have any appointments/ scan scheduled yet?


----------



## Mom15

Tess08 said:


> Thanks mommyduck! Oh no that's not good :( it's bad enough when the witch shows on time but even worse when you aren't expecting it! But yeh that's a good way to look at it, it means you can try again soon in a couple of weeks! Fresh cycle, fresh start :) good luck to u!
> 
> Hi mom15. Yes we are the same! Been trying since August but there's only been 3 cycles in that time that we've actually tried so do I could that as trying for 6 months or trying for 3 haha? I'm going to try my best to hold off until AF doesn't show but I can never wait so might test on tues! That will make me 9DPO and that's what I was when I got a pos with DD. I usually get sore boobs at 6DPO tho and then my AF shows bang on time. I woke up with sore boobs this morning so already think I'm out. That's fab u think ur going to O sooner than expected! I have long cycles and don't tend to O till CD25ish so I know how frustrating waiting to O can be. Look forward to hearing your OPK is pos :) x

Yeah it's funny with DS it took 9months which for me meant 6 cycles and only 3-4 were timed right. So I always say it that way, because I don't feel it's fair to those who took 9+ cycles of well timed bd'ing to conceive if that makes sense. 
I will also test at 9dpo which should be the 17th. Only reason I'm testing that early, the 17th is my birthday :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's my brother's birthday, too. Hoping for a BFP!

My first appointment is on the 26th, I think? Whatever the Thursday is that week, I have a terrible memory for dates. My midwives don't do scans there in the office and generally don't do them without a reason, so since I'm clear on my dates it's unlikely I'll get one before the NT scan. Then I'll probably get a private one to check the sex again - the tech I kept getting last time didn't like to tell the sex because she says it's unreliable, but the private scan is earlier and only about $60.


----------



## Tess08

Mom15 said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mommyduck! Oh no that's not good :( it's bad enough when the witch shows on time but even worse when you aren't expecting it! But yeh that's a good way to look at it, it means you can try again soon in a couple of weeks! Fresh cycle, fresh start :) good luck to u!
> 
> Hi mom15. Yes we are the same! Been trying since August but there's only been 3 cycles in that time that we've actually tried so do I could that as trying for 6 months or trying for 3 haha? I'm going to try my best to hold off until AF doesn't show but I can never wait so might test on tues! That will make me 9DPO and that's what I was when I got a pos with DD. I usually get sore boobs at 6DPO tho and then my AF shows bang on time. I woke up with sore boobs this morning so already think I'm out. That's fab u think ur going to O sooner than expected! I have long cycles and don't tend to O till CD25ish so I know how frustrating waiting to O can be. Look forward to hearing your OPK is pos :) x
> 
> Yeah it's funny with DS it took 9months which for me meant 6 cycles and only 3-4 were timed right. So I always say it that way, because I don't feel it's fair to those who took 9+ cycles of well timed bd'ing to conceive if that makes sense.
> I will also test at 9dpo which should be the 17th. Only reason I'm testing that early, the 17th is my birthday :)Click to expand...

Yip OPK looks pos to me! So chuffed you are O'ing early. I O'd on CD19 everytime before DD and post DD it is all over the place and even as late as CD35! It's so frustrating. This month was CD27 so I was even quite chuffed about that lol. Good luck catching that egg :) x


----------



## Mom15

MrsK - $60 sounds great. I think my ObGyn charged over $400 for one. 

Tess - are you taking any supplements etc. to help with regulating your cycle?


----------



## Tess08

Mom15 said:


> MrsK - $60 sounds great. I think my ObGyn charged over $400 for one.
> 
> Tess - are you taking any supplements etc. to help with regulating your cycle?

Yip I started taking supplements this cycle so I'm thinking they have helped move my O day to CD27 as opposed to CD35 so hopefully next month it'll be even earlier. I've spoken to my dr about all of this but as I said, they've done tests n apparently everything is working fine so they are sort of fobbing me off now as if I'm just being paranoid x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Tess what supplements do you take?


----------



## Tess08

fxmummyduck said:


> Tess what supplements do you take?

I'm taking a pregnancy multivitamin. My doctor recommended I give it a try x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks! I was going to try Maca and some omega 3.


----------



## Tess08

fxmummyduck said:


> Thanks! I was going to try Maca and some omega 3.

No probs! Let me know if u think they help x


----------



## MrsKChicago

They're $400-$500 at the doctor's for me, too. The $60 is just for the private little "fun" 3D place. They do a basic 2D sex determination scan at about 16 weeks.


----------



## Mom15

Tess - I hear you, my doctor just brushed it off as 5-7 week long cycles is my normal....that was before DS and since I got pregnant within a year (on a 6week cycle btw) I didn't dig any deaper. Since DS I told myself my cycles are long due to nursing although I have met a lot of nursing ladies on here with regular cycles. I have done a bit of research and have come to the conclusion that a long follicular phase means I have/make too much estrogen. So I looked into what could bring O forward, what can lengthen my LP and how in general can I regulate my hormones. So currently I take a prenatal (just for general health of me and the future baby), vitex (or chaste berry, is known to encourage ovulation, so my hope is to bring it forward), omega 3 (I take that in combination with seed cycling, which is a tablespoon each of pumpkin and flax seeds before O and sunflower and sesame seeds after O, google it if you are interested and it will explain the benefits, but it's supposed to balance estrogen and progesterone), last cycle I started taking a vitamin b100 complex to lengthen my LP and finally I drink a mixture of herbal teas (before O it's raspberry leaf, elderflower, rosemary, sage and mugwort and after O it's lady's mantel, yarrow and nettle leaf) the tea is also supposed to encourage O. Then I also do what's called a Mayan abdominal massage to increase blood flow in the uterus/ovary region. I had managed to O around cd25/28 for two cycles and then we went on a trip to Germany where I'm from and I didn't keep up my supplements and bam I didn't O until cd48 I believe. So I can't help, but think what I am doing helps :)


----------



## ambertwogood

Hey, ladies, sorry it's taken me so long to get back on here, I have been having some crazy stuff going on with the family, and just the whole hitting a year of TTCing and still no sticky bean, Lord knows I've had plenty of BFP's just none that stuck this past year, which has been hard. I decided at the 12 month mark that I was putting up my artillery and packing in the "guns' and just going to do the "whole I don't care" thing. So I stopped using my monitors, no BBT's, no obsessing, I do check my CM/CP when I get around the time I know that I normally O and then when it's really close I do a few LH strips but nothing crazy. We did SMEP in December, and it ended in a BFN and an early AF. This month, I said F it, and just went with the "flow" and have been just treating BDing like it's not for BMing and it's just sex, we've gotten in a couple sessions that fit into the "window" so we will see what happens. I got a line a HPT earlier tonight, actually on 3 different ones, but I also have an almost + LH strip so I'm a little confused, not sure what to think, and with all the CP's this past year, I won't believe it until it's well past my AF DD, and according to my calculations I'm only about 7dpo, but could possibly be more like 8-9dpo, I don't really know bc I haven't been tracking things like I used to. I figured I would start doing my BBT's again, at least a few days, bc I have clear thermal shifts so really just one temp would give me a good idea, but I'll do a few days just to "verify" I'm deffo post O, and then maybe I'll "believe" the lines I'm seeing a little more. Here is the link to my HPT post and it has links to my pics on CDTP.com so you can use their tools over there to take a closer look. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...real-insane-all-eyes-needed.html#post38070033 Let me know what you think. I'm a little shell shocked, and in disbelief right now, and just not at the point where I can really "believe" this is real yet. I don't know if that will make sense to anyone, it's just been a real roller coaster this go round and I don't want to get too excited or worked up about anything, esp. until AF's DD has well passed.

I hope to start hearing more updates from you ladies, and so sorry again, that I have been gone so long. I'm trying to do this without losing my mind this time, bc I was driving myself up the wall batty with all the crap I was doing. On the plus side, my herbs/supps'/and vit's did the trick and my cycle finally "normalized". So, at least I'm on a 31 day cycle now, and don't have to wait for ever and a day to see when and if AF will show when I know that a BFP isn't in the cards. SO GRATEFUL that my cycle's are normal now, it's SO much less stressful, and I really like the fact that it feels like we get to "try" much more often now. Trying to stay positive here. 

Good luck to all you other ladies and can't wait to see some BFP's from you ladies very soon :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed for a sticky baby this time, Amber. It must be so stressful.


----------



## Mom15

Oh Amber! So good to hear from you. I did check out your pics and I do see the lines, but I also get your reservations. I have everything crossed that you get to keep this one!! It's one am so I just slipped into 5dpo. So not too far behind you. I'll be testing on Tursday. Only 9 dpo, but it's my birthday and previous cycle I started AF at 10dpo. So if I don't test Tue I might not get to participate in the testing fun!! Really really hope AF will wait till at least 11 or 12 dpo or will just sati away :)


----------



## MissCherry

Hey all. Sadly back on this thread after suffering my first mc on Monday at 11+2. Fx for you all. Hoping to start TTC again soon but having to rest up atm after having a blood transfusion. Not fun!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Miss Cherry. I hope your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Amber, really hoping for you that this bean is sticky and not another chemical. Try and think positive thoughts! We're all supporting you!

Mom15 hope you get to test!

Miss cherry, I'm so sorry about your miscarriage &#128546; And that you needed a blood transfusion, rest up and take time to heal. Thinking of you x


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry MissCherry :( can't imagine how hard it must be!


----------



## Mom15

9 dpo today and bfn...I know it's early!


----------



## ambertwogood

MissCherry said:


> Hey all. Sadly back on this thread after suffering my first mc on Monday at 11+2. Fx for you all. Hoping to start TTC again soon but having to rest up atm after having a blood transfusion. Not fun!


So sorry, hun. I hope that you are able to recover and heal in every way and that when you're ready to try again you get a sticky one really fast. Deepest Condolences, Amberlynn :cry:


----------



## ambertwogood

Mom15 said:


> 9 dpo today and bfn...I know it's early!

Total bummer. But 9dpo is still early for a lot of ladies. I did an FRER pics on my hpt thread, i can see a line in real life and it appears to have color, but it's a curved one and the camera wouldn't pick it up until after it dried. I did just do a walmart cheapie and a sure predict, they both had VVVF lines within the time limit but again, the camera would not pick them up. Will try to take pics once they dry if they darken up at all..... 12DPO in the early am now.... Getting closer to what is normally the end of my cycle and getting nervous. Really want to see these lines start getting darker over the next few days......


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those curved FRERS gave me so much trouble, Amber. I was on my third day of testing positive and switched to another brand before I believed it, and normally I definitely go with "a line is a line."


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Hi all sorry i've not posted in a bit but i have been reading!

welcome back Amber and I hope this time the lines get darker and you have yourself a sticky bean!

MissCherry so sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully when you are ready to try again all will go well.

mom15 and mummyduck fx for you both, hang in there!

asf: finally got to see the gd specialist on the 17th, so far all is well with the baby, she is growing just fine and right on track, i've only gained 10lbs the whole pregnancy so at least i'm not contributing to the gd issue that way. I have to eat 6 times a day and take my blood sugars 4 times a day, which stinks (esp w a toddler to take care of) the nutritionist will hopefully call and schedule an appointment soon but for now i'm just following the plan i had the first time and so far all my sugar levels have been fantastic (perhaps i'm just border line gd, eh who knows better safe than sorry) at least i only have about 8-9 weeks to have to do this and eeek i only have 8-9 weeks left before i get to meet this little one


----------



## Gem1210390

Hi all

I am Gemma and I am 35. We have been ntnp for 8 years. We have moved from the uk to Australia in the last few years built a house and we have decided to start trying again for #2. My son is 15 so I was young when I conceived him with no trouble at all. 

I was told this week that I have PCOS from an ultrasound scan and I did not ovulate on Day 21 blood tests. I need to get my hormones checked on day 3 of my cycle. I am desperate for another one but just feel with my age and issues that it is not going to happen. IVF Is expensive and because I have a child already we are not eligible for any assistance. 

Just looking for some positive vibes. Last time we tried I used all the opk, cbfm, temps but is consumed me and it was all I would think about.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Gemma!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Gemma! Will you be doing anything to pinpoint O? You said it consumed you last time. Just wondering if you'll be doing anything or just a lot of bd'ing ;). Good luck!


----------



## Gem1210390

Mom15 said:


> Welcome Gemma! Will you be doing anything to pinpoint O? You said it consumed you last time. Just wondering if you'll be doing anything or just a lot of bd'ing ;). Good luck!

I am just going to se show it goes for now. We are still having lots of test via our GP and then we are getting a referral to an IVF clinic private. We will see if they can suggest anything else. 

I have lost 53kg since we tried last so I am healthier now as well so fingers crossed &#129310;. I just don't want to get obsessed with it again. But give me a month and no doubt I will have the clear blue ovulation kit. 

I was part of the trial for the ovulation dual hormone a few years back.


----------



## Mom15

Amazing weight loss! That's awesome. It's hard not to obsess :) I'm only on CD 9 already anxious to O!


----------



## MiBabyHopes

What happened to all the ladies on here? I've been checking in and there are no updates. 

Well I'll update about me and hopefully get the ball rolling. The baby is growing well (not too big even w gd) and is healthy but as of last us she is breech so if she doesn't turn I will have to have a c-section (which I don't want cuz the recovery time is so long and i wouldn't be able to take care of my poor little man cuz he would be well over any weight restriction they put on me) so we may have our little girl here by march 1st. If she does flip then it's up to her but because of the gd they won't let me go more than 1 week over. Fx she turns and we get to deliver vaginally and hopefully I can bf successfully this time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope she turns for you!

Nothing going on here. Our first ultrasound is tomorrow morning, so I'm really excited for that! I have plenty of reason to think everything is fine, but I'll feel much better after seeing the baby.


----------



## Mom15

Glad to hear all is well with you guys! I think I'm having a chemical. Had 5 days of super light lines, but also bled like I do with my period. I started spotting at 8 dpo and it got progressively worse. Ill take another test in the morning but not expecting to see a line anymore.


----------



## second.time

I also still sometimes check this thread for updates!

Mom15, I'm so sorry. Chemicals are so hard. Both times I had one, though, I ended up conceiving the very next time I tried. It still doesn't make it easier at the time.

MrsK, hope the ultrasound brought you some peace of mind and went wonderfully!

Mibabyhopes, I hope your little girl flips, but if not, I hope the c-section recovery time is quick and easy for you. I can't believe you might meet her in just a few days. Such an exciting time! But I know it's a bit stressful too.

AFM, this pregnancy has been moving along. We found out we're expecting a second little boy. I can't believe I'm over the halfway mark now. This pregnancy has gone so much quicker than the first. Thankfully all has been uneventful so far ... fingers crossed it keeps on that way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, second time. It went great, baby's right on track!

Congratulations on your second boy. What a good buddy he'll be for your first.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Our little girl Isabel made her way into the world a little early on February 26th, 2017. She weighed 7 lbs 3 ozs and measured 20 inches long. So far she is doing well, she was a little jaundice but her numbers have dropped so that is clearing out of her system.
 



Attached Files:







2017-02-28 18.14.26-2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats MiBaby! She looks so sweet :)

I'm glad to hear all the other pregnancies are going well. 

Afm, I'm getting ready to O again and hoping we can catch the egg. We'll see, Dh left for work today till midnight Wednesday. I hopefully either O by Tuesday or not until Thursday or Friday. Worst case scenario would be Wednesday I think. Not impossible, but slim chances.
Hoping Second.time I can be as lucky as you and follow the cp with a bfp :)


----------



## second.time

Congratulations MiBaby! Beautiful baby and beautiful name. 

Glad all's progressing well, MrsK.

Good luck, Mom15! I hope this is a wonderful cycle for you.


----------



## Mom15

I may be joining the bump club if this one sticks. At 10dpo my hcg was 21 and progesterone 10.1 (which is a bit low they said) Any one have any experience with those numbers? I know what really counts is what the test tomorrow shows.


----------



## MiBabyHopes

Yay mom15 fx it's a sticky bean! Keep us posted


----------



## second.time

Mom15 said:


> I may be joining the bump club if this one sticks. At 10dpo my hcg was 21 and progesterone 10.1 (which is a bit low they said) Any one have any experience with those numbers? I know what really counts is what the test tomorrow shows.

Oh that's great news! I hope you see some progression. According to BetaBase (https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single), that's totally normal for 10 DPO. I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies! I should have been a bit clearer, only the progesterone she said was a bit low. But I am still feeling hopeful as spotting has stopped and af would have been due today. I'm going in for another blood draw in about an hour, but won't have the results until tomorrow. I'll update then :)


----------



## Mom15

Hcg more than doubled from 21 to 82 in 48h! First scan is April 7th :)


----------



## second.time

Congratulations, Mom15! I hope it's a healthy and wonderful nine months for you!


----------



## drjo718

So happy for you, mom15!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yay!!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies :)

Second - are you staying team yellow? We will :)

drjo - we are not too far apart :)

MrsK - congrats on having a girl! I'm secretly hoping for one, but trying to convince myself it's going to be a boy, last thing I want to feel is disappointment on the day the baby is born.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, mom. I'm excited about a girl this time since we're done after this kiddo. But I know you'll love any baby just the same.


----------



## second.time

Mom15 said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> Second - are you staying team yellow? We will :)
> 
> drjo - we are not too far apart :)
> 
> MrsK - congrats on having a girl! I'm secretly hoping for one, but trying to convince myself it's going to be a boy, last thing I want to feel is disappointment on the day the baby is born.

No, I considered going team yellow but caved and found out when I had my NIPT done. It's a second boy for us! I was worried I'd be disappointed about a second boy, which is part of why I chose not to go team yellow - I didn't want to expect a girl for nine months and then be sad. But I've been really happy about a second boy! It surprises me, I had one day of disappointment and now having two little boys just feels "right" for our family. We only want two kiddos and we were open to any combination.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a girl for you, but it will be great no matter what!


----------



## immy11

Hello! I'm TTC #2 CD 9 and first month of trying. I'm already obsessing, it's all I can think about, help!


----------



## Mom15

Yes any gender will be more than loved :)

Good luck immy! I hope you don't have to wait long :)


----------



## whityp17

Hi, thought id join you ladies. I am ttc #2, my first is 17 months and we have been tring(well ntnp) for 3 months and really trying for the past 2 months. I am on CD 31 of a 32 day cycle. feeling very out for this month so i haven't wasted any tests, if af doesn't show tomorrow then I will be testing. Feeling as though shes on her way though


----------

